# End of August Testing Party Thread, Join me!



## MnGmakes3

This is a continuation of the July thread. All new friends are more than welcome to join in. We're never alone in our journey! :hugs:


Praying for lots and lots of oogey, gooey, sticky bean dust for everyone!

:dust:

August 4
Laurans. :bfp:
SarahLou372

August 5
BabyLove100

August 13
Momeofonegirl

August 14
Vickster1


August 15
Bug222
Swood9

August 18
Bing28
55comet555

August 19
Sparkles1984

August 20
Ladygin
LadyV84
L337m45731

August 21
Lithodora
Livvy. :bfp:
Loobs
MnGmakes3

August 22
Turtle0630
Mommyxofxone
MommytoLBG

August 23
ZubZub
Sheylee
August 24
MeganS0326

August 25
BeavertonMom
Mrs_right
Rosie Philip
Magrat

August 26
Havingmyfirst

August 27
Mintastic
Adriansmama
NicaQ
KozmikKitten

August 28
AlwaysAnnie
Emski51
Rubbysmommy
KristenG0531
Blizzy

August 29
Lilhobbit

August 30
Tui

August 31
Canadabear
Julesillini8


----------



## ZubZub

Thanks for starting this MnG! Loads of sticky baby dust to us all - here's to a ton of BFP's!

I'm waiting for AF this weekend and then I'll put me down for August testing. Actually - I just checked ff's dates. Please put me down for 23 Aug testing. I'm thinking I'm out for this month. Far too much nausea - I've been down this road before with nausea = BFN and my previous BFP's had absolutely NO symptoms. Ugh.


----------



## MnGmakes3

As am I. That witch should be here Friday. Bahumbug!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Do you really get nausea before AF? I wonder why that is.. :-k


----------



## alwaysannie

I definitely want to be part of this thread as well. My cramps are getting more persistent so I have to imagine that AF will be here by the weekend. 

MnG - it seems you have pretty short cycles huh? I'm jealous! Mine are 32-36 typically. I wouldn't be testing again until August 28th at the earliest. 

In terms of the nausea right before AF, that used to happen to me...I'd actually get an awful migraine the day before my flow would start, which included nausea and dizziness and bad headache...I think it has something to do with estrogen? Not sure...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Annie,
My cycles seem pretty normal to me lol. Although my LP this month is only approx 11 days this time around. I'm pretty spot on with 27 days..unless I'm sick or gained weight. I can think of only a few times that it was 26 or 30 days (maybe once last year)

My OB isn't too concerned about the short LP, though I think it should be a smidgen longer....


----------



## ZubZub

MnGmakes3 said:


> Do you really get nausea before AF? I wonder why that is.. :-k

The heavens are having a good laugh at me and my symptom spotting - "hey let's make her nauseous and see how she reacts...!" It may be estrogen, something hormonal probably. Or maybe my jeans waistband is too tight and I need to eat less...:dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Do you really get nausea before AF? I wonder why that is.. :-k
> 
> The heavens are having a good laugh at me and my symptom spotting - "hey let's make her nauseous and see how she reacts...!" It may be estrogen, something hormonal probably. Or maybe my jeans waistband is too tight and I need to eat less...:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:
This made me lol....Im ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS bloated before AF and it's about the time I wear jammies after work.... is that bad? 
Thank God for scrubs though..i couldnt handle wearing jeans on the days before the red devil is due.


----------



## alwaysannie

MnGmakes3 said:


> Annie,
> My cycles seem pretty normal to me lol. Although my LP this month is only approx 11 days this time around. I'm pretty spot on with 27 days..unless I'm sick or gained weight. I can think of only a few times that it was 26 or 30 days (maybe once last year)
> 
> My OB isn't too concerned about the short LP, though I think it should be a smidgen longer....

Oh my gosh...I didn't mean short like abnormal. Oops! I'm seriously just jealous. Mine are looong and it feels like torture waiting to ovulate again. I've gone 41 days before and BFN. Lately they've been 32-ish though, so I guess that's okay...


----------



## MnGmakes3

No no..i didnt take it abnormal at all! Sorry, gotta work on my delivery lol

I meant it as..gosh How to explain it..yes they are short..i suppose..compared to others I've read here. I'd rip my hair out waiting and temping 2 months at a clip. That's just torture! 
Have you ever tried Vitex? I read that's supposed to regulate cycles even with PCOS. 
I almost got some today but I'm a chicken when it comes to taking "stuff".

I forgot to ask..did you want me to put you in for the 28th?


----------



## Remlap

I can't give an august date as not sure I'll ovulate due to pcos (although fingers crossed I will, assuming af arrives of course, I'd prefer a BFP but that seems unlikely). Would still like to join the thread though in hope.

Stupid pcos 

Babydust to all in this thread x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> I can't give an august date as not sure I'll ovulate due to pcos (although fingers crossed I will, assuming af arrives of course, I'd prefer a BFP but that seems unlikely). Would still like to join the thread though in hope.
> 
> Stupid pcos
> 
> Babydust to all in this thread x

Thanks love! Hoping you get your BFP sooner than later!!


----------



## Remlap

Mng I love your photo btw, gorge x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> Mng I love your photo btw, gorge x

Aww thank you so much! This photo took like a million tries as I have no "sexy face" lol. So when I saw this I almost cried that I finally got it...sort of. ..haha


----------



## Remlap

Girls I'm actually going to cry. I just went to loo and had loads of cm again and was trying to resist the urge to poas (I've already done way few hours ago bfn), so don't ask why but I peed on an ovulation stick. I've attached photo. Can't believe I've put myself through the tww and possibly didn't even ovulate properly. I actually want to cry.

This ever happened to anyone?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lots of girls very pos opk's before bfps! Why would you think you didn't O properly?


----------



## Remlap

MnGmakes3 said:


> Lots of girls very pos opk's before bfps! Why would you think you didn't O properly?

Because opk is positive and I have poly cystic ovaries. I've never had this before though. I didn't know people can get pos opk before BFP, so maybe there is hope yet, how does that work?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of girls very pos opk's before bfps! Why would you think you didn't O properly?
> 
> Because opk is positive and I have poly cystic ovaries. I've never had this before though. I didn't know people can get pos opk before BFP, so maybe there is hope yet, how does that work?Click to expand...

I'm not exactly sure but i * THINK* something in the hormones makes it come up pos. I read somewhere that those lucky ducks who get ewcm mid LP go on to get BFPs later.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I forgot to add, can you :sex: just in case??


----------



## Remlap

MnGmakes3 said:


> Remlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of girls very pos opk's before bfps! Why would you think you didn't O properly?
> 
> Because opk is positive and I have poly cystic ovaries. I've never had this before though. I didn't know people can get pos opk before BFP, so maybe there is hope yet, how does that work?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not exactly sure but i * THINK* something in the hormones makes it come up pos. I read somewhere that those lucky ducks who get ewcm mid LP go on to get BFPs later.Click to expand...

Oh I hope so! Yes as soon as dh walks through the door I'll drag him to bed lol. Thanks mng, I haven't cried...


----------



## Mintastic

I'm not out for July yet but want to follow you ladies
fx for all the late August testers!


----------



## Lithodora

Can you add me to test on Aug 21st please? By that date I'd be two days late by the app which apparently knows me better than I do. If I manage to last until then without testing I am buying myself a big shiny medal!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lith, What app do you use?


----------



## Lithodora

MnGmakes3 said:


> Lith, What app do you use?

Period Tracker, first month using it.


----------



## NicaQ

I'm using Mydays (makes it easy to track intimacy, periods and I set ovulation manually) and I'm starting temping this cycle I think, so I'm adding Fertility Friend as well. My cycles were slightly irregular before MC and long, 35-43 days, so I won't have a test date until positive OPK, but still wanting to join you guys :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've used both mydays and PT, but I have to say there is nothing like FF. I found sometimes that mydays would lose info and PT was waaay off even after a few months of data.

Ley me talk you girls into the dark side lol. Its so easy and everything is in a nice lil graph.


----------



## Remlap

Mng if I don't get BFP on either of this opk tries you can teach me. I only use opks and cm at the moment.


----------



## ZubZub

MnGmakes3 said:


> I've used both mydays and PT, but I have to say there is nothing like FF. I found sometimes that mydays would lose info and PT was waaay off even after a few months of data.
> 
> Ley me talk you girls into the dark side lol. Its so easy and everything is in a nice lil graph.

I'm with you MnG - I think ff is super easy and it's been very accurate with predicting my cycle. I also like to look at other charts to compare mine.

11dpo today and thinking of testing tomorrow. But I haven't bought any tests because I want to use fmu and know I won't last lol. Like money in my wallet - if it's there I use it!


----------



## Loobs

I'm here for August duty! I'll go down for the 21st as well at the moment. My cycle length isn't very constant, last cycle was my shortest since stopping BCP 16 months ago, 27 days. Anyways - waiting on my BBT coming so I can give this charting a go! x


----------



## Babylove100

Hey everyone, can I join you all?? I'll be testing on 5 August, it's my first month ttc so I'm winging it a bit, was on the pill for 9 month and before that was 28-30 day cycles so I'm just working with that at the mo! I'm currently on CD 17. Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I've used both mydays and PT, but I have to say there is nothing like FF. I found sometimes that mydays would lose info and PT was waaay off even after a few months of data.
> 
> Ley me talk you girls into the dark side lol. Its so easy and everything is in a nice lil graph.
> 
> I'm with you MnG - I think ff is super easy and it's been very accurate with predicting my cycle. I also like to look at other charts to compare mine.
> 
> 11dpo today and thinking of testing tomorrow. But I haven't bought any tests because I want to use fmu and know I won't last lol. Like money in my wallet - if it's there I use it!Click to expand...

Any updates yet? ?? I'm living vicariously through everyone left lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> I'm here for August duty! I'll go down for the 21st as well at the moment. My cycle length isn't very constant, last cycle was my shortest since stopping BCP 16 months ago, 27 days. Anyways - waiting on my BBT coming so I can give this charting a go! x


You're added.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Babylove100 said:


> Hey everyone, can I join you all?? I'll be testing on 5 August, it's my first month ttc so I'm winging it a bit, was on the pill for 9 month and before that was 28-30 day cycles so I'm just working with that at the mo! I'm currently on CD 17. Fingers crossed for everyone!!

Added. 
From the sounds of it you'll have 2 tries in August...that's if you're on the shorter end of the cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Babylove100

Thank you  this tww is a killer already!!!


----------



## ZubZub

Any updates yet? ?? I'm living vicariously through everyone left lol[/QUOTE]

Lol! Me too! I'm petrified to test. Partly incase it's a BFN (which I think it is and I really want a BFP) and partly incase it's a BFP - in which case I'll have to tell 1)DH - who is really stressed at the moment and the timing will add to it (our DD has downs and as much as we adore her another disabled child will be a challenge) and 2)my family who will all ask "Was it planned" and all kinds of other irrelevant questions!! Oh, and then deal with MIL who will be all tearful because her other son never managed to have kids with his wife. Maybe I'll just tell you guys and not bother with anyone else :wacko:


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> Any updates yet? ?? I'm living vicariously through everyone left lol




> Lol! Me too! I'm petrified to test. Partly incase it's a BFN (which I think it is and I really want a BFP) and partly incase it's a BFP - in which case I'll have to tell 1)DH - who is really stressed at the moment and the timing will add to it (our DD has downs and as much as we adore her another disabled child will be a challenge) and 2)my family who will all ask "Was it planned" and all kinds of other irrelevant questions!! Oh, and then deal with MIL who will be all tearful because her other son never managed to have kids with his wife. Maybe I'll just tell you guys and not bother with anyone else :wacko:

I could never imagine how any family could be negative and questioning after such a joyous announcement. I'm so sorry for you! 
If you do test bfp can you tell DH and keep it to yourselves for a while? 
It'll give you time to just enjoy it without the burden of negative nancy.


----------



## ZubZub

Thanks MnG - We'll probably do that when we eventually get our BFP. Families are funny things! The girls on here are so supportive, it really helps.


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> Thanks MnG - We'll probably do that when we eventually get our BFP. Families are funny things! The girls on here are so supportive, it really helps.

Aint that the truth. I have no one that knows how far we've gone TTC..with the clomid and all so I'm grateful for all you girls!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Where is e everyone hiding today? :coffee:


----------



## Laurans

Hi everyone! 
I would love to join you all! I had a positive OPK and ovulation pains the last 2 days 22/23 July.:happydance:

Ladies.....when should I test! I'm so torn between wanting to know early, (esp as I'm diabetic and have to be extremely strict with my diet/insulin) and not wanting to know until as late as possible... ( scared due to 2 miscarriages in the last 6 months!)

How early is everyone else going to test? (DPO)
Good luck to everyone ! 
Laura x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Laurans said:


> Hi everyone!
> I would love to join you all! I had a positive OPK and ovulation pains the last 2 days 22/23 July.:happydance:
> 
> Ladies.....when should I test! I'm so torn between wanting to know early, (esp as I'm diabetic and have to be extremely strict with my diet/insulin) and not wanting to know until as late as possible... ( scared due to 2 miscarriages in the last 6 months!)
> 
> How early is everyone else going to test? (DPO)
> Good luck to everyone !
> Laura x

Hi Laura!
I'm so sorry about the mc's. I'm praying you get a sticky bean this time around! When would you like to be put in for?


----------



## Laurans

?mmmm let's say 4th Aug ?!?!?


----------



## MnGmakes3

You're in :)


----------



## Bug222

Hy ladies! Af finally actually arrived yesterday after 4 days of intermitent spotting.. so testing date is the 15th for me!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bug222 said:


> Hy ladies! Af finally actually arrived yesterday after 4 days of intermitent spotting.. so testing date is the 15th for me!

You're added. By the by, I absolutely love, LOVE your Ted pic! :)


----------



## Mintastic

I am still in for July but trying not to test until 13dp+OPK, I wasted too much money and stress on tests last month. I think I will make it...at least to 12.


----------



## havingmyfirst

Not expecting AF until Tuesday.... not sure at the moment on the symptoms front. Last time I was pregnant I was vomiting very very early doors no sickness yet.


----------



## Babylove100

Yuk, I feel awful today, have got really bad cramps and tummy ache. Being my first cycle off the BC I've no idea what's going on, maybe I didn't O yet after all :-(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> I am still in for July but trying not to test until 13dp+OPK, I wasted too much money and stress on tests last month. I think I will make it...at least to 12.

I'm crossing my crossables for you!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello :dance::hi:

Can I join in ladies


----------



## MnGmakes3

SarahLou372 said:


> Hello :dance::hi:
> 
> Can I join in ladies

Of course!! What's your testing date?


----------



## SarahLou372

Well af is due 4th August 2014 :flower:


----------



## MnGmakes3

SarahLou372 said:


> Well af is due 4th August 2014 :flower:

You're added. Only a few days left for you! :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Haha - looks like this is turning into just an all of August testing thread...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> Haha - looks like this is turning into just an all of August testing thread...

Lol that's ok. The more the merrier!


----------



## Mintastic

Plus I suppose some of the ladies testing on the 4th may get a second chance at the end of the month if they have no joy this time around.


----------



## SarahLou372

Im 6DPO at the moment this wait feels like forever :wacko:


----------



## Babylove100

Morning all, woke up with cramps again! Roll on 5 Aug test day! I feel like I'm wishing my life away haha!!


----------



## NicaQ

I totally wish I had the remote from "Click" sometimes, but then I feel guilty lol


----------



## Laurans

Didn't think of it like that mintastic! Although I would either have to ovulate a bit early or test again at 9DPO which is maybe a bit early for me! Mind you I was stalking all sorts of websites yesterday and couldn't believe the amount of people that do get positives at 8DPO! 
Worried I will be really upset this month if I don't get :bfp: think I'm focusing on it a bit (ok alot) too much !


----------



## MnGmakes3

God morning! :)
How is everyone today? 
I'm definitely out for July. My temps dropped for the 4th time, which is very odd but at least now I can move on with the be clomid dose. 

Any exciting weekend plans ladies?


----------



## ZubZub

MnGmakes3 said:


> God morning! :)
> How is everyone today?
> I'm definitely out for July. My temps dropped for the 4th time, which is very odd but at least now I can move on with the be clomid dose.
> 
> Any exciting weekend plans ladies?

Sorry MnG. Are you sure you're out? What about AF? When do you start on the clomid doses? 

I am still trying to pluck up the courage to test. Somehow it's easier not knowing the truth. I guess there's still hope then, eh? But you'll be proud of me - I went out and bought two tests yesterday afternoon. Baby steps! :blush: I needed to pee during the night so didn't test this morning but maybe tomorrow. Currently 12 dpo - AF due Sun/Mon. 

Not a huge amount planned for the weekend. My son has school hockey trials tomorrow morning so I may drop him and go do a bit of exercise at gym. We are having gorgeous winter weather, around 20 deg C with clear skies, so will def be making some lazy time too! And you?


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> God morning! :)
> How is everyone today?
> I'm definitely out for July. My temps dropped for the 4th time, which is very odd but at least now I can move on with the be clomid dose.
> 
> Any exciting weekend plans ladies?
> 
> Sorry MnG. Are you sure you're out? What about AF? When do you start on the clomid doses?
> 
> I am still trying to pluck up the courage to test. Somehow it's easier not knowing the truth. I guess there's still hope then, eh? But you'll be proud of me - I went out and bought two tests yesterday afternoon. Baby steps! :blush: I needed to pee during the night so didn't test this morning but maybe tomorrow. Currently 12 dpo - AF due Sun/Mon.
> 
> Not a huge amount planned for the weekend. My son has school hockey trials tomorrow morning so I may drop him and go do a bit of exercise at gym. We are having gorgeous winter weather, around 20 deg C with clear skies, so will def be making some lazy time too! And you?Click to expand...


AF should be here any minute now.
As for my wkend, I wish I could say I was testing but I'm not that lucky. 
After work the inlaws are treating us to dinner in celebration of our 1 yr anniversary. I can't believe it's already here :happydance: 
Saturday we'll be celebrating just the 2 of us at the place we had our RD with the same yummy dinner we had at the wedding. I can not wait! And Sunday which is our actual anniversary. ..We'll probably take the dog to the park and finish painting the redone bathroom...what a way to spend a great day huh? *Insert eye roll here* haha

I think you should test today and let us know the great news! :)


----------



## Loobs

Sorry you're out MnG, best of luck for next cycle. I'm working all weekend! Congratulations on your first anniversary x


----------



## ZubZub

AF should be here any minute now.
As for my wkend, I wish I could say I was testing but I'm not that lucky. 
After work the inlaws are treating us to dinner in celebration of our 1 yr anniversary. I can't believe it's already here :happydance: 
Saturday we'll be celebrating just the 2 of us at the place we had our RD with the same yummy dinner we had at the wedding. I can not wait! And Sunday which is our actual anniversary. ..We'll probably take the dog to the park and finish painting the redone bathroom...what a way to spend a great day huh? *Insert eye roll here* haha

I think you should test today and let us know the great news! :)[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your 1yr anniversary! I hope you have an amazing weekend (apart from the bathroom painting, that's not particularly romantic:winkwink:). 

So I did a test and as expected it was a BFN. My only hope is that I'm only 12dpo and I hadn't exactly been storing my pee so it was probably quite diluted. Think I'm grasping at straws? Probably. Remembering that I am quite over the hill (36) so expecting it to happen so easily is probably quite cheeky...


----------



## alwaysannie

BFN at 13 dpo for me this morning. Feeling kind of down, but I've had a lot of practice at bouncing back after BFNs, so I'm going to try really hard to not let it keep me down! 

Please put me down for testing August 28th! Thanks!


----------



## MnGmakes3

alwaysannie said:


> BFN at 13 dpo for me this morning. Feeling kind of down, but I've had a lot of practice at bouncing back after BFNs, so I'm going to try really hard to not let it keep me down!
> 
> Please put me down for testing August 28th! Thanks!

Good morning!
Hopefully this will be everyones month! :)
You're added.


----------



## Bing28

AF showed so I'm definitely out for July. Can you put me down for 20th August to test please? I should be around 12dpo by then. 

Sorry your temps dropped MnG! FX'd for August for you and everyone else  

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> AF showed so I'm definitely out for July. Can you put me down for 20th August to test please? I should be around 12dpo by then.
> 
> Sorry your temps dropped MnG! FX'd for August for you and everyone else
> 
> Xx

You're added. :)


----------



## Remlap

So I'm now sure my body is trying to o again having failed 2 weeks sgo (I tortured myself with tww for nothing argh!) all signs of impending O are here. On plus side I guess it's like another chance this cycle. So if I out my testing date down as 16 days from now....bd time then another tww lol. Groundhog Day


----------



## Bug222

hmm weekend plans... working boo! lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> So I'm now sure my body is trying to o again having failed 2 weeks sgo (I tortured myself with tww for nothing argh!) all signs of impending O are here. On plus side I guess it's like another chance this cycle. So if I out my testing date down as 16 days from now....bd time then another tww lol. Groundhog Day

Oh no! How did that happen? 
Did you use opk's last time?


----------



## Remlap

MnGmakes3 said:


> Remlap said:
> 
> 
> So I'm now sure my body is trying to o again having failed 2 weeks sgo (I tortured myself with tww for nothing argh!) all signs of impending O are here. On plus side I guess it's like another chance this cycle. So if I out my testing date down as 16 days from now....bd time then another tww lol. Groundhog Day
> 
> Oh no! How did that happen?
> Did you use opk's last time?Click to expand...


I have pcos so my body gears up to ovulate but it doesn't always happen, my hormones are whacky. Last time I was super prepared and took metformin for 3 months before we started ttc. Metformin regulates cycles n helps you ovulate. This time I only started taking metformin when we started ttc. Without metformin one of my cycles could last 6 months so it massively reduces opportunity to ttc. Thank god for modern medicine!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Looks like I am back in here now :(. AF reared her ugly head today. So confused about the rather faint tests. Watching Frozen with DS before I have to go to work. I really don't want to go as got really bad cramp but I need the hours :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Kians_Mummy said:


> Looks like I am back in here now :(. AF reared her ugly head today. So confused about the rather faint tests. Watching Frozen with DS before I have to go to work. I really don't want to go as got really bad cramp but I need the hours :(

Nooo! I had really high hopes for you! 
Let it go. ... let it go. ... next month it'll be positive! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remlap said:
> 
> 
> So I'm now sure my body is trying to o again having failed 2 weeks sgo (I tortured myself with tww for nothing argh!) all signs of impending O are here. On plus side I guess it's like another chance this cycle. So if I out my testing date down as 16 days from now....bd time then another tww lol. Groundhog Day
> 
> Oh no! How did that happen?
> Did you use opk's last time?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have pcos so my body gears up to ovulate but it doesn't always happen, my hormones are whacky. Last time I was super prepared and took metformin for 3 months before we started ttc. Metformin regulates cycles n helps you ovulate. This time I only started taking metformin when we started ttc. Without metformin one of my cycles could last 6 months so it massively reduces opportunity to ttc. Thank god for modern medicine!Click to expand...

Aint that the truth! Fx'd for a good strong O this time around!


----------



## Turtle0630

Hi ladies, can I join? This was my first cycle off BCP and my AF arrived this morning. This put my cycle at 27 days...assuming it's going to be the same length this next cycle (I know that's a big assumption after coming off the pill!), I'd like to put down my testing date as August 22nd. Thanks! Good luck to everyone, FX for lots of BFPs!


----------



## MnGmakes3

:witch: showed up this morning and with a vengeance. I blame the Clomid. Guess I'll need to be joining the 21st ladies in their testing date now. 


Turtle- you're added. Fx'd for you!


----------



## alwaysannie

Major temp drop this morning along with spotting when I went to the bathroom. I'm guessing AF will be in full force by later today...better luck next time I guess!


----------



## Laurans

MnGmakes3 said:


> :witch: showed up this morning and with a vengeance. I blame the Clomid. Guess I'll need to be joining the 21st ladies in their testing date now.
> 
> Ooh sorry to hear that, I had the most painful period ever after taking clomid :growlmad: but luckily didn't last too long! Keeping fingers crossed for your next cycle!!! O:) will you be taking clomid again?


----------



## Mintastic

Well I am officially out for July.
Put me down for testing Aug 27 please - although my cycles are so wonky who knows?!

This weekend is busy for me. Just got back from work and DH comes home tonight after being gone for work all week so I have quite a bit of cleaning to catch up on.
Tomorrow we have breakfast with good friends who have been abroad for the past four months and just returned, then church, then a doggie pool party at the boat basin, then babysitting my niece and nephew (actually my bff's kids) in Brooklyn, then home to bed!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## NicaQ

DH is working tonight. He has tomorrow off, so we'll see what happens. I'm kinda hoping for a date night, but eh. He's probably going to be tired and tomorrow is his only day off until Thursday.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning chickies! :wave:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lithodora

I'm good today, hope everyone else is :) My husband however, is not feeling too good, he's feeling a bit sick, too much wine!:wine: Catching up with people we hadn't seen in a while, he overdid it in his excitement, and is paying for it now. Which means our Sunday plans are cancelled, which is ok by me, but he is not a happy camper :sick: We got to bed at 5.30am, so for now we're ignoring the warm afternoon sun and watching tv :)


----------



## ZubZub

HAPPY 1YR ANNIVERSARY MnG! Congrats! Hope you and DH had a great day! XX


----------



## SarahLou372

Sad today ladies :cry:


----------



## Mintastic

SarahLou372 said:


> Sad today ladies :cry:

How come?
Feel better.


----------



## SarahLou372

I took a pregnancy test today and im only 9dpo because I couldn't help myself and its negative :cry:


----------



## Laurans

SarahLou372 said:


> Sad today ladies :cry:

What's wrong SarahLou?? Hope everything is ok and you cheer up soon!


----------



## Lithodora

SarahLou372 said:


> I took a pregnancy test today and im only 9dpo because I couldn't help myself and its negative :cry:

9dpo is so early though, you're bound to get a negative test then.


----------



## SarahLou372

I just cant think positive because of my PCOS :cry:


----------



## Remlap

Sarah Lou I have pcos and have the most beautiful little girl. We are ttc #2 now and sure it may take a little longer than it will take other people but it's not a barrier, just a hurdle. Are you on metformin or clomid or anything?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sarah- it's still early. Give it another few days. Don't get down on yourself this early girl! 

AFM, Hubby and I spent most of the morning painting the bathroom and putting up new fixtures. Now the fun part is looking...Aka shopping... for teal decor. We took the dog to the doggie park, so now that the pup is worn out we can finish the bathroom lol
I start my Clomid dose tomorrow but I'm definitely going to wait till before bed so I can sleep through side effects.


----------



## Lithodora

I need advice and am hugely confused. I'm quite tired after my late night which is probably making me more easily confused and irritated but this is pissing me off now.

I was using Period Tracker, got FF too after it was mentioned here. Up until about 15 mins ago both showed that I have about a 29 day cycle, fertile days will be Aug 4th onwards, ovulate on Aug 7th I think, both were only a day apart on both apps. Something changed on FF, I have no idea what, and all of a sudden it says I have a 23 day cycle, despite AF only ending yesterday it says fertile days today onwards and ovulation on Wednesday 30th July, wtf?? I am too new to FF to see what stupid thing changed but how is it getting these ridiculous dates that are so different from PT and from what it itself said?? It looked like it lost all info I had saved about AF week and buggered it up. Halp :(

edit: I see now that for some reason it has June AF as a separate cycle, CD1-4, then it goes to CD1 again after last day. I have no idea why or when it did that or how to fix it...


----------



## SarahLou372

Im on metformin. And im getting af every month. My last cycle was 34 days


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> I need advice and am hugely confused. I'm quite tired after my late night which is probably making me more easily confused and irritated but this is pissing me off now.
> 
> I was using Period Tracker, got FF too after it was mentioned here. Up until about 15 mins ago both showed that I have about a 29 day cycle, fertile days will be Aug 4th onwards, ovulate on Aug 7th I think, both were only a day apart on both apps. Something changed on FF, I have no idea what, and all of a sudden it says I have a 23 day cycle, despite AF only ending yesterday it says fertile days today onwards and ovulation on Wednesday 30th July, wtf?? I am too new to FF to see what stupid thing changed but how is it getting these ridiculous dates that are so different from PT and from what it itself said?? It looked like it lost all info I had saved about AF week and buggered it up. Halp :(
> 
> edit: I see now that for some reason it has June AF as a separate cycle, CD1-4, then it goes to CD1 again after last day. I have no idea why or when it did that or how to fix it...

Are you using the app or the site? Either way check to make sure you're on the advanced setting. I believe it's under settings/more/detector settings in the app. I have mine set to advanced. It changes if your cycle shortens/lengthens, or if your temps aren't consistent yet. I would still go by the previous app until FF has at least 3 months of data on it.
When I first set mine up it was set to FAM until my temps were set for 2 weeks then I read somewhere the setting was off. I've used it on advanced since I had it with next to no issues..HTH!


----------



## Mintastic

I still find FF overwhelming and am trying to learn it. P-tracker isn't super accurate though in my experience. I am also using ovuview which seems pretty great so far.


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you? Currently on cd2 of approx.33-36 day cycle with late O so on for a long wait! :wacko:
Really enjoying temping. Using ff and ovuview. Thinking of trying opks this month and starting vitex. 
We will only be on cycle 3 of TTC #2 but as I am 37 we really want to start the ball rolling. Still hoping for a spring baby! :dust:


----------



## havingmyfirst

I just moved over from July Testers. TTC #2 tested yesterday and got BFN (first month trying). AF due tomorrow. So I will be testing or getting AF around the 26th August.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning all :wave:

I think I have everyone in so far. Please let me know if I missed you so I can update. :)

some Monday funnies:
 



Attached Files:







ccb3324d6e737d78e495016b97312f23.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Loobs

That is awesome MnG! Made me lol  x


----------



## Turtle0630

Ha! That's awesome MnG, thanks for the laugh! Hope you had a nice 1st anniversary, btw! :)


----------



## Mintastic

Too funny :)

AFM, my flow dwindled yesterday and seems totally stopped today. So wonky. Was that really AF after all? For only 2-3 days when my norm is 6-8? Even on BC it was usually 5...

I think my body is just messing with me at this point!

This little voice in the back of my head wants to believe that was ib after all but I know it was too heavy and red...


----------



## MeganS0326

Hey! AF officially got me today so I'm moving on over. I have the stupid PCOS as well so for now I'll say testing on the 24th but that might change. Looking forward to a great month with tons and tons of BFP's to go around.


----------



## Emski51

Hey 

I would like to join the August testing party I will be testing around the 28th :)


----------



## Loobs

Hi Megan and Emski :wave: Good luck! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hey
> 
> I would like to join the August testing party I will be testing around the 28th :)

You're in. Let me know if you'd like it changed.


----------



## MnGmakes3

This threads a little quiet lately. Where's everyone hiding?

Here's some Tuesday funnies:
 



Attached Files:







a54859c6d319b3614ccc11cc8098d403.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lithodora

I had a bit of a depressing dream last night! We dtd yesterday but O isn't until about next Monday so it was just for fun as opposed to on an actual fertile day :) Anyway last night I dreamt that I was showing my husband how big and uncomfortable my belly was getting, it was like a 6 month pregnant belly, and in the dream I was thinking yay we did it I'll get a BFP! Then in the dream I realised the reality and timeline was all off! What a crap dream!


----------



## Loobs

I'm just waiting on O now that the witch has flown off - hopefully she will be away for an extended time period!!

Lithodora that does sound like a rubbish dream! Getting your baby bump then realising it can't be real - yuck! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Boo for bad baby bumps lol

I'm STILL waiting on AF to leave. Started my 100mg Clomid before bed last night and yay for no symptoms :yipee:. Hopefully I can get through the work day migraine free.


----------



## Loobs

Woohoo!! Stay away nasty side effects! x


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah I am just waiting to stop spotting. And then waiting to start OPKs and then waiting to O... It isn't really just a two week wait. All of TTC is waiting all the time every day.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mintastic said:


> Yeah I am just waiting to stop spotting. And then waiting to start OPKs and then waiting to O... It isn't really just a two week wait. All of TTC is waiting all the time every day.

Yea.. so glamorous isn't it? Lol


----------



## ZubZub

Mintastic said:


> Yeah I am just waiting to stop spotting. And then waiting to start OPKs and then waiting to O... It isn't really just a two week wait. All of TTC is waiting all the time every day.

I was thinking exactly the same thing the other day. TTC is the most super big time waster of everything. No sooner have you stopped waiting for one thing when you're on to the next. I'm waiting for AF to arrive. So weird. Definite BFN but just the odd spotting here and there (I'm two days late). I want to get a move on!! Although my DS has been giving us so much grief the past few days I'm not sure about having a third anymore. I don't think I could cope:cry:


----------



## Emski51

Evening ladies thanks for adding me :) just a bit of info I'm 29 ttc #1 we did try in July but 99% positive that I am out this month just waiting for af to show up on Thursday let's hope for some bfp this month lots of baby dust to all x


----------



## Lithodora

Emski exact same age as me and July was first time ttc!


----------



## MnGmakes3

What's going on today ladies?
I feel like I'm waiting on grandfather time here, AF is driving me crazy.. thought I was done today but nooo :cry: it's like watching paint dry. I just want to O already. :sleep:


----------



## Remlap

Hi girls., I am trying and so far succeeding to be much more chilled out this tww. My last tww (The other week) I was a crazy person testing from 7dpo n turned out I hadnt even ovulated. Thus time I'm going to study tuned to my body but not get my hopes up that I've even o'd. How long this will last I don't know lol.

How is everyone else today ?


----------



## Mintastic

I am good. Still confused by the weird short light period I had and spotting dragging on. I can't stop obsessing over what it "means" even though it probably just means my body is still wonky from BC (last taken in May). Or possibly something got thrown off by the bad stomach virus I had earlier in the cycle. See? - obsessesing...

Good luck with being more laid back Remlap. That seems like a good and sane thing to try.


----------



## MeganS0326

MnGmakes3 said:


> What's going on today ladies?
> I feel like I'm waiting on grandfather time here, AF is driving me crazy.. thought I was done today but nooo :cry: it's like watching paint dry. I just want to O already. :sleep:

I'm right there with you! Stupid AF. Just hurry up already. Also, seems you missed me joining the fun. Can you pop me on the list for the 24th. Thanks!


----------



## alwaysannie

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if anyone else on Clomid has experience this? 

Last cycle was my first cycle on 100 mg of Clomid. 

I did not get pregnant. Got my period after 30 days (normal for me) and now I'm on CD 4 and I am still getting hot flashes that feel like the ones I had when I first started taking the pills.

I actually can't continue with the Clomid due to vision side effects that my doctor thought were too risky. So that's all I took. 100 mg last CD 5-9 and I am still occasionally getting hot flashes? Anyone else experience this?? 

Hoping it's not something more serious...


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi there ladies. Would love to join. According to my app that I have used for 3 years I am due for af on the 16th of August. Got a positive opk today I think will be testing again in a few minutes seems a little early.....anyhow I have cheapie hpts so will probably test around 10 dpo thats usually when I crack.


----------



## MnGmakes3

MeganS0326 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> What's going on today ladies?
> I feel like I'm waiting on grandfather time here, AF is driving me crazy.. thought I was done today but nooo :cry: it's like watching paint dry. I just want to O already. :sleep:
> 
> I'm right there with you! Stupid AF. Just hurry up already. Also, seems you missed me joining the fun. Can you pop me on the list for the 24th. Thanks!Click to expand...

Done :)
Sorry about that!


----------



## MnGmakes3

alwaysannie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else on Clomid has experience this?
> 
> Last cycle was my first cycle on 100 mg of Clomid.
> 
> I did not get pregnant. Got my period after 30 days (normal for me) and now I'm on CD 4 and I am still getting hot flashes that feel like the ones I had when I first started taking the pills.
> 
> I actually can't continue with the Clomid due to vision side effects that my doctor thought were too risky. So that's all I took. 100 mg last CD 5-9 and I am still occasionally getting hot flashes? Anyone else experience this??
> 
> Hoping it's not something more serious...

Hey annie! 
I'm so sorry you're having those issues. Did he offer any other options? What if you take 50 in the morning then again later? 
I'm also cd4 today and took the first 100 last night before bed. Luckily no side effects. 
I took my 2nd just earlier and so far I'm ok. No hot flashes yet..but the last time it wasn't till the 3rd time that I had them. I am however having these weird, stabby leg pains. Almost feels like I'm being jabbed in the knee with a pencil..ugh.

Praying this is our month! I'm getting sick of temping and I know the beeps are starting to drive H crazy lol


----------



## RubysMommy

I'd like to join as well! My periods are still wonky with breastfeeding, but if you could put me down for testing Aug 28, that should be about the time AF is due. Thanks!


----------



## MnGmakes3

RubysMommy said:


> I'd like to join as well! My periods are still wonky with breastfeeding, but if you could put me down for testing Aug 28, that should be about the time AF is due. Thanks!

Done :)


----------



## alwaysannie

MnGmakes3 said:


> alwaysannie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else on Clomid has experience this?
> 
> Last cycle was my first cycle on 100 mg of Clomid.
> 
> I did not get pregnant. Got my period after 30 days (normal for me) and now I'm on CD 4 and I am still getting hot flashes that feel like the ones I had when I first started taking the pills.
> 
> I actually can't continue with the Clomid due to vision side effects that my doctor thought were too risky. So that's all I took. 100 mg last CD 5-9 and I am still occasionally getting hot flashes? Anyone else experience this??
> 
> Hoping it's not something more serious...
> 
> Hey annie!
> I'm so sorry you're having those issues. Did he offer any other options? What if you take 50 in the morning then again later?
> I'm also cd4 today and took the first 100 last night before bed. Luckily no side effects.
> I took my 2nd just earlier and so far I'm ok. No hot flashes yet..but the last time it wasn't till the 3rd time that I had them. I am however having these weird, stabby leg pains. Almost feels like I'm being jabbed in the knee with a pencil..ugh.
> 
> Praying this is our month! I'm getting sick of temping and I know the beeps are starting to drive H crazy lolClick to expand...

LOL - the beeps driving H crazy - YES! I know they must be! They drive me crazy! I actually didn't temp this morning because I was just like F it. 

So during my first round last month on the night of the fourth pill I started having crazy vision issues...like in my peripheral vision there will fireworks going off and trails of light and if I waved my hand, my hand would have a trail of hands behind it...trippy stuff. I called the RE after taking the fourth but before taking the fifth pill and it was an on call doctor. He said STOP. Then when I saw my RE last week, she like yeah that is a rare but serious side effect and if you keep taking Clomid or anything like it you could have a stroke. AWESOME. I swear you cannot write this stuff! You just can't make it up if you tried! 

Soooooo I hope these hot flashes stop eventually considering it's been about 30 days or so since my last pill. But I just thought I'd see if anyone else had a similar experience...

Not sure about your leg pain...certainly hope things just go smoothly for you and yes I so so so so so hope this is our month! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary. I know you were kind of busy with home stuff...joy! Been there! Well still there but we're sloooooow about it...
Ah enough rambling...NIGHT! :hug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

alwaysannie said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alwaysannie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else on Clomid has experience this?
> 
> Last cycle was my first cycle on 100 mg of Clomid.
> 
> I did not get pregnant. Got my period after 30 days (normal for me) and now I'm on CD 4 and I am still getting hot flashes that feel like the ones I had when I first started taking the pills.
> 
> I actually can't continue with the Clomid due to vision side effects that my doctor thought were too risky. So that's all I took. 100 mg last CD 5-9 and I am still occasionally getting hot flashes? Anyone else experience this??
> 
> Hoping it's not something more serious...
> 
> Hey annie!
> I'm so sorry you're having those issues. Did he offer any other options? What if you take 50 in the morning then again later?
> I'm also cd4 today and took the first 100 last night before bed. Luckily no side effects.
> I took my 2nd just earlier and so far I'm ok. No hot flashes yet..but the last time it wasn't till the 3rd time that I had them. I am however having these weird, stabby leg pains. Almost feels like I'm being jabbed in the knee with a pencil..ugh.
> 
> Praying this is our month! I'm getting sick of temping and I know the beeps are starting to drive H crazy lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL - the beeps driving H crazy - YES! I know they must be! They drive me crazy! I actually didn't temp this morning because I was just like F it.
> 
> So during my first round last month on the night of the fourth pill I started having crazy vision issues...like in my peripheral vision there will fireworks going off and trails of light and if I waved my hand, my hand would have a trail of hands behind it...trippy stuff. I called the RE after taking the fourth but before taking the fifth pill and it was an on call doctor. He said STOP. Then when I saw my RE last week, she like yeah that is a rare but serious side effect and if you keep taking Clomid or anything like it you could have a stroke. AWESOME. I swear you cannot write this stuff! You just can't make it up if you tried!
> 
> Soooooo I hope these hot flashes stop eventually considering it's been about 30 days or so since my last pill. But I just thought I'd see if anyone else had a similar experience...
> 
> Not sure about your leg pain...certainly hope things just go smoothly for you and yes I so so so so so hope this is our month! Hope you had a wonderful anniversary. I know you were kind of busy with home stuff...joy! Been there! Well still there but we're sloooooow about it...
> Ah enough rambling...NIGHT! :hug:Click to expand...


Ok...seriously, a stroke?!?! Wtf?! I have never heard nor read (perhaps I was skimming while reading side affects). I'll have to talk to the OB about the leg pain..hoping it's not like a clot forming..
I seriously hope your vision improves and you're able to talk to the RE about it. Strokes are not to be taken lightly :hugs:

Have a great night hun!


----------



## Emski51

Morning 

Not a lot going on other than work on such a glorious day boo !! and waiting for af to show her ugly face its weird as normally you don't want her to come but now I can't wait so I get move on to the next month of trying and I am not the best person for waiting I did drive myself a bit nuts this month with symptom spotting and counting how many dpo I plan to be a little bit more relaxed about it this month.
I didn't temp in July but I think I will give it ago this month and see what happens not sure my husband will be impressed with the beeping hes not a morning person !
Any nice plans for the weekend ?

x


----------



## Lithodora

I'm not temping, don't want to get too involved seeing as once this month is over we won't be considering trying again until next year. It's depressing that even though my fertile days start today and ovulation in over the weekend-ish that I can't test or won't know until the 21st, that's so far away! Planning to keep myself very very busy to distract myself until then. AF is due on 19th, so if it shows up bang on time at least that'll answer it either way.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> I'm not temping, don't want to get too involved seeing as once this month is over we won't be considering trying again until next year. It's depressing that even though my fertile days start today and ovulation in over the weekend-ish that I can't test or won't know until the 21st, that's so far away! Planning to keep myself very very busy to distract myself until then. AF is due on 19th, so if it shows up bang on time at least that'll answer it either way.

That does seem so far away, then once it's here in all "where did the month go?" :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Morning
> 
> Not a lot going on other than work on such a glorious day boo !! and waiting for af to show her ugly face its weird as normally you don't want her to come but now I can't wait so I get move on to the next month of trying and I am not the best person for waiting I did drive myself a bit nuts this month with symptom spotting and counting how many dpo I plan to be a little bit more relaxed about it this month.
> I didn't temp in July but I think I will give it ago this month and see what happens not sure my husband will be impressed with the beeping hes not a morning person !
> Any nice plans for the weekend ?
> 
> x

You couldn't have said it better. Getting AF is a pain in the arse but I somewhat looked forward to it just to move on to the next cycle. 
As for weekend plans H and I both have work so there won't be much time to do anything. I'm not worried though, my fertile window doesn't start till Tues/Wed so there's no pressure to get it on lol. .. Not till next weekend ;-)


----------



## Lithodora

The weekend seems so far away right now, 4 long days of work between me and it! We're going to a friends party Saturday after work, then chilling, getting work done around the house, and making the most of ovulation being those days too :happydance:


----------



## Emski51

Yea shame its not Friday already (really should stop wishing my life away) ! don't have a lot planed for the weekend we only recently moved into our new house so most of our weekends have been taken up with painting, pulling up floor's etc... might do some gardening and go see the in laws living life to the max I know


----------



## Lithodora

Sounds just like my week every week Emski!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski, I'm jealous... .I couldn't keep a plant alive if I tried. We do have a tree that's now about 2 yrs old but I think hubby talks to it or something lol
I'm surprised it's still growing AND green. 
We always talk about starting a garden but the neighbors cucs and 'maters grow through the fence so we steal those instead :haha:


----------



## Emski51

I am pretty new to the whole gardening thing my mother in law loves gardening and has basically set us up I did help we have a little veg patch that does seem to going pretty well I haven't killed any of the plants yet but there is still time :haha:

Good idea nicking the neighbors lol


----------



## Baby.Love12

Here is my opk from last night........does it look positive? I guess when I check today I will get my answer. See if it is lighter or darker.....thanks ladies.
 



Attached Files:







20140729_202138.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lithodora

Gardening must go hand in hand with settling down/ttc :) My best friend spent last weekend doing the garden of her new house with her husband. Argh that sentence is all kinds of old, what happened to me and her doing shots in niteclubs and kissing boys! :drunk:


----------



## Emski51

I know I do feel old some days pottering around my garden with my watering can discussing tomato feed and whether the lawn looks like its dying !
God just typing that sentence made me feel old ! a lot of my friends either have or want kids so a lot less of socialising these days 

We have a 7 month old kitten which is our fur baby he is a very pampered pet not sure how he will react to a new addition 

@ Baby.Love12 looks good to me have not used opk myself as of yet but maybe if nothing happens in the next few months I might give them a try I hear the Clearblue digital ones are good but are a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## Lithodora

Kitten!! I love kittens, much more than I love babies :blush: We have 4 animals, 2 cats, 2 dogs. The cats always ignore any visiting babies, the dogs *love* all animals, babies, people, so they would adore babies, and are big dogs so I have a vision of propping a baby up against one of them for photos and for bottles when they would be older :)

My family gardens a lot so I'm used to gardening talk, probably helps with making it seem more normal to me! I like it, flowers are pretty :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> Gardening must go hand in hand with settling down/ttc :) My best friend spent last weekend doing the garden of her new house with her husband. Argh that sentence is all kinds of old, what happened to me and her doing shots in niteclubs and kissing boys! :drunk:

LOL at this. Soooooo true!! just 3 yrs ago I was out at 9 coming home at 2 or 3 or even the wee hours of the morn. Now I'm in bed by 9 worrying about kitty food and cervical mucus. 
One of these sounds funner than the other yet here we are trucking along hehe


----------



## Loobs

Baby.love - it looks good! I can't decide if it's positive or very very close. Get on it anyways!! 

I would love to HAVE a garden! We have a tiny little patio area at the front of the house and nothing at the back. I have my orchid inside and a little hanging basket outside my door but I'm crap :( I'm much better at baking - well - getting there!! And having fun practicing!

Nothing much happening TTC wise today. CD8. Planning on jumping my DH when he gets in. Using preseed this cycle. Temping going ok - I think! OPKs start Friday!

x


----------



## Emski51

Yea I quite like baking haven't done any recently though I have to admit I am secretly looking forward to the new series of great British bake off .

Hehe I'm not quite at the point of worrying about cervical mucus oh my who would of though ttc would be so time consuming its really not as easy as they make it out to be in sex ed classes its !!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Yea I quite like baking haven't done any recently though I have to admit I am secretly looking forward to the new series of great British bake off .
> 
> Hehe I'm not quite at the point of worrying about cervical mucus oh my who would of though ttc would be so time consuming its really not as easy as they make it out to be in sex ed classes its !!

I have to laugh at what you said with the sex ed. Before we started TTC, my hubby was up to the assumption (from what he learned in sex ed) that "if you look at it, you'll get pregnant " :rofl: 
I wish it was that easy.


----------



## Loobs

I can't WAIT for the Great British Bake Off - I love it!! 

I wish getting pregnant was as easy as they made it sound when we were teenagers! And we've spent the last 7 years trying so hard to prevent! x


----------



## Emski51

Tell me about it 11 and a half years of being super careful !! Bah would be nice if hubby could just look at me and I would fall pregnant but I can't complain this trying to conceive business does have its benefits :winkwink:


----------



## Lithodora

In my husband's family they just have to walk past each other and they're pregnant :D We think it's the girls only that are like that, but we'll see!

I can't wait for the Bake Off, watch it every year. I love baking, but I also love eating, so I don't bake too often unless I have someone I know I can bring the stuff to asap. I'll be doing a lot of baking tomorrow, bringing things to two different friends houses...and actually might make more stuff to bring the my inlaws as they have visitors.

Our garden is too big, well, too big for us amateur gardeners to handle. We're getting better at it, but it still looks shit for now!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm with you girls on the baking (and the eating)... the gardening not so much.


----------



## Bing28

I'm an amateur gardener too! I love my little garden and I got an allotment in June. Have some runner beans, chillis, peppers, cauliflower, broccoli, turnips, cabbage, onions and Brussels sprouts, rhubarb and several herbs all growing at the moment! I find gardener is the only thing I can do where my mind completely switches off. I've tried massages, reflexology, acupuncture...but my mind just always races, thinking about TTC or what I need to do later that day. Gardening is just so therapeutic (not sure if that's the right spelling!) :) 

When does TGBBO start again? I love that programme!

Xx


----------



## Mintastic

Jealous of all the gardening! I am from NYC so I have never really had an opportunity to garden.
One summer I helped my MIL in Ohio pull weeds and plant flowers around the border of her vegetable garden. It was mostly fun but I have a lot of joint pain from my EDS so as pleasant as it was, even if I ever manage to move out of the city I don't imagine it would be a good hobby for me.

I used to like baking until it turned out DH has a lot of issues with many grains/yeast/gluten - no point in baking just for myself. 
Suppose I should try some more GF recipes but the ones I have tried in the past were dry and didn't taste great.


----------



## Emski51

We have quite a large garden I have a veg patch with potatos, beans, pumpkins, broccoli, carrots, leeks, tomato lettuce and some other stuff its nice to go down and pick stuff for dinner O:) I'm not sure when the bake off starts but its pretty soon


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'd much rather bake then garden. .. you have to wait sooooooo long for everything. My parents have a huge garden and it feels like years before anything is ready for the plucking :)
Baking gives me that instant satisfaction lol
You gardeners should send us bakers the goodies


----------



## Emski51

Hehe yea it does take ages for stuff to grow ! I do like baking but my husband is not a massive fan of cakes so I end up eating way to much and end up feeling like a piggy :o

How is everyone this morning ?
:witch: turned up bang on schedule this morning I have to admire her promptness and seeing as I knew she was coming I am pretty glad she came on time so time for round 2 !!!


----------



## Lithodora

Mintastic some of the stuff I'm baking today is gluten free because one of my friends is coeliac, I try to find recipes that don't require any gluten in the first place so I'm not substituting stuff in, I'm making a cake and macaroons that use ground almonds anyway, so don't have to worry about finding flour I won't use again. Although my husband pretty much has a gluten intolerance...as do a lot of the Irish population, I'm one of the lucky ones here who could eat bread til it came out my eyes :D

The Bake Off starts next Wednesday btw.


----------



## Loobs

Still trying to get used to the temping over here. I'm getting it at the same time every morning and I'm sleeping quite good at the moment. They seem kinda erratic and I've only managed 4 days so far. 

BD marathon has commenced - c'mon little eggyyyy!


----------



## Lithodora

Loobs we commenced dtd here too (I can't bring myself to use the BD phrase), and I wouldn't call it a marathon with us, more like a leisurely jog every two days :D Not ovulating for another few days, ugh, wishing the weekend away to get to that point!


----------



## Loobs

I sometimes feel like its a marathon - is that bad? His work schedule is hectic, I work erratic shifts. DH is away to work at 6am, usually sleeping by 8pm. On the nights where I'm not home til 10.30-11pm, DTD is the furthest thing from my mind! x


----------



## Lithodora

Loobs said:


> I sometimes feel like its a marathon - is that bad? His work schedule is hectic, I work erratic shifts. DH is away to work at 6am, usually sleeping by 8pm. On the nights where I'm not home til 10.30-11pm, DTD is the furthest thing from my mind! x

Oh I mean we don't do it every day etc, marathon to me meant lots of sex for the week, whereas we couldn't possibly bring ourselves to do it every day!


----------



## Emski51

Good luck Loobs !! I am still another 14 days before expected O'v so I am going to chill for the next week and a bit before operation August infiltration begins.

I am pretty lucky in respect I do the normal 9-5 Mon-Fri office job (boring accountant) and my husband has his own business and works from home so he is always around when I need him. Hes a programmer so a bit of an avid gamer not sure hes to impressed when I disturb his battle field 4 games but Meh !! what can you do !

Finger cross for you to Lit !! 

sending lots of baby dust


----------



## Lithodora

Emski we have a lot of similarities :) We do the same hours as yourself and your husband, I always say we see A LOT of each other, lunchtime, then all evening from 6 every evening, and two days at weekends. One of my friends and her husband run a business from home so spend all their time together, whereas another friend of mine works opposite hours to her husband and they barely see each other for an hour each day, amazing how couples can have such different schedules and home lives.

I'm pretty much going with the theory this month that it won't happen, might sound negative but at least I'll be very well prepared and not shocked when/if AF shows up.


----------



## Emski51

hehe its nice to have him there means hes always around for deliveries or to get chicken out the freezer because I always nearly forget to get it out in the morning :)

What do you do for work ? and I assume you live in the UK ?

And if you don't mind me asking how come this is your last month ttc this year? please feel free to tell me to mind my own business !! I am taking the same view if it happens it happens I am not expecting it to happen in the second month either again husband seems to be more optimistic that it will I think he thinks he has super sperm or something.


----------



## Lithodora

Emski51 said:


> hehe its nice to have him there means hes always around for deliveries or to get chicken out the freezer because I always nearly forget to get it out in the morning :)
> 
> What do you do for work ? and I assume you live in the UK ?
> 
> And if you don't mind me asking how come this is your last month ttc this year? please feel free to tell me to mind my own business !! I am taking the same view if it happens it happens I am not expecting it to happen in the second month either again husband seems to be more optimistic that it will I think he thinks he has super sperm or something.

I am self employed, nothing too interesting :) No I don't live in the UK, I'm in Ireland.

This is our first (proper) and last month ttc this year because we have a big trip abroad planned early next summer and to conceive after August would mean that I couldn't go, it's a family occasion that I don't want to miss and quite a bit is already booked. If we leave it until December/January I'd still be fine to travel and not miss it. Might sound like a crappy enough reason but time is on our side in terms of ages and stuff and this was a very sudden decision to try in July, I mentioned to hubby the time frame of not missing the trip for anything and that July/August was our only time this year, thought he'd say ok leave it until next year but he said "come on so let's give it a go!". We were too late in July so we said we'd try August but then that's it for now.


----------



## Emski51

We delayed for a few reason's one was we were trying to purchase our house it took a year to go through so we had our offer accept Feb 2013 and did not actually move in until Feb 2014 and we were living with my husband mother so it was no way on god's earth going to happen then.

We also have my husband's sisters wedding in December and we would like to keep it on the low down until after the wedding so we though July would be a good time to start especially if it takes a few months which it no doubt will. Its all very exciting though your trip sounds exciting !


----------



## Lithodora

Wow your house move took a while didn't it? My friends took 5 months between offer being accepted and moving and we thought that was crazy slow.

It would be fantastically good timing for us if it happened this month, not only could I go to the family occasion next summer, but it would be an ok time for me work wise (wouldn't affect it too much, whereas later summer would), and I would be able to get to 3-4 months in the time up to Christmas, a time when I am known to lay low because I hate the cold and we have no social occasions, and then by Christmas it would be late enough to tell people why I'm not partying like I normally do! We have a family wedding in October but I could easily dodge not drinking, being self employed and not being able to get the next day off work is a common complaint of mine already :) 

So yeah, my brain is being really mature and thinking it won't happen this month, my heart is planning ahead :blush: It's lovely having you girls to talk about it with, I don't want to mention it to any of my friends in real life yet because they'll get over excited and make me more disappointed when it doesn't happen!


----------



## Emski51

Tell me about it we basically had to wait for the people we were buying of to find a house which took them six months ! and then the first house they found fell through and it was a complete nightmare looking back now it was not a good time for us to try for a baby because I was really stressed living with my mother in law she is a lovely woman but being with her for that amount of time really got me down !.

Yea we have been doing the same its oo if we fall pregnant in August you will only be 4 months and probably can get away with hiding any bump and I have offered to take my sister in law to Heathrow Airport the next day so that is my not drinking excuse.

I totally know what you mean its so nice to be able to come on here and speak to other women ttc because everyone tells you not to stress, it will happen when it happens etc buts its actually so hard not to think about it and symptom spot. We have not told any of our friends or family yet because for my husband it will be his mothers first grand child and she has been hinting about wanting to be a grandma all her friends children are having or had kids so I think she feels a bit left out and her husband passed away 2 years ago from cancer so I think having a grandchild would mean a lot to her. My parents its easier as my brother has 2 kids already so they are already grandparents.


----------



## Lithodora

Must be lovely to finally be in your new home so.

Actually we wouldn't mention this to anyone in real life more because they would say if it happens it happens, his family are very much the opposite of that. There have been many accidental pregnancies and people having babies very easily, so they are more likely to say "when are you having kids? Get moving!", I'm the one saying "you do realise not everybody can have kids, or indeed wants them?". My family don't care either way if we have them or not, but because of his family's attitude and my general argumentative nature we have now been painted as the ones that won't have kids, purely because I'm always reminding them that it's not for everyone, either in terms of fertility or choice, so at this stage they've forgotten that we haven't actually said we don't want them, just that we're open to whatever happens. So if I did end up pregnant they would be absolutely shocked! I think my parents would actually be a bit disappointed, my father has no interest in children or grandchildren, my mother isn't remotely fussed on having grandchildren, and I'm the only hope of it!


----------



## Emski51

Yea it is nice to be finally settled in our house it was worth the wait as its the house we plan to stay in for the next 20 odd years and bring our family up in :)

My husband has one sister who is older than us but I think she feels she will have difficulty conceiving due to issues in the past and she does not plan to have a baby until after the wedding in December so I think from his side we are the couple who are expected to announce that we are pregnant before his sister. I think it adds another level of stress if you tell family members you are trying to conceive as they all want to give their advice.
Are you an only child ? does it bother you your family are not to bothered about being grandparents ?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies!

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the thread yet but how is everyone doing?


----------



## Lithodora

Emski51 said:


> Are you an only child ? does it bother you your family are not to bothered about being grandparents ?

I'm pretty much an only child, I have a sort of sibling who nobody is in contact with...long story :) Nope not bothered at all by them not wanting to be grandparents, I know my mum would be great and I'm used to my dad being the way he is! He thinks I'm great so I know in his own way he'd think any kids of mine were great, he wouldn't be your average doting grandfather but then he wasn't your average doting dad so I wouldn't expect it from him. I prefer this to having pressure to have them like we get from his side.

MnG I'm sitting here eating freshly baked things that I shouldn't be eating (have to test them before giving them to friends don't I?!), wish I could mail them to people on this thread instead and save myself!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sounds like quite the delicious debacle you're in lol

Enjoy!


----------



## Emski51

yea your more than welcome to send me tasty treats !!.

Not a lot going on other than sitting at work waiting for it to be 5 so I can watch couples come dine with me and speaking to you lovely ladies of course :)


----------



## Lithodora

I'm watching it now, still not sure how I feel about it! Other than hungry lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

I feel like O day will never get here:sleep:


----------



## Emski51

Lol that woman is so rude !!! I can't be bothered to cook ordered a Indian yum yum 

Aww Mgn it will come mine is another 10 - 14 days !! then its the dreaded two week wait


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> I feel like O day will never get here:sleep:

I know how you feel MnG, that's how I feel right now too! I keep thinking "it is time yet?!?" and then realizing I'm STILL only on CD5. Still have a ways to go! Not that I'm not dtd some in the meantime as well, just seems to take forever to get to the time where it actually counts. I think we're always kind of in a TWW one way or another...first waiting to O, then waiting to POAS! :haha:


----------



## BeavertonMom

I will be testing on Aug 25 :) Sign me up ! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I couldn't agree more Turtle!. Each month is a long "hurry up and wait" haha

We passed up a trip with friends to the beach next year because I was hoping to be pregnant by now. I will be sincerely pissed if nothing happens this month either. Granted I'd much rather take a long quiet vaca with hubby but still it makes me feel like I'm always missing something because of TTC.
Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## MnGmakes3

BeavertonMom said:


> I will be testing on Aug 25 :) Sign me up ! :)

Done :)

Did you have any bad side effects from the Clomid this time around?


----------



## Loobs

Lithodora - we definitely aren't an every day kinda couple! We are trying every other day then daily from positive OPK, like SMEP. It'll be a struggle! 

I also feel like I miss out on some things because of TTC. I meet my girlfriends for a meal about once and month and usually the 4 of us share a bottle of wine. I'm not a big drinker, infact that's about all I drink. I'm running out of excuses! Also, the same group of girls want to plan a trip to Alton Towers (theme park for anyone who isn't sure) and obviously I couldn't go on anything if we go in the TWW or if I'm pregnant. I think they are going to go without me :( x


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm not a big drinker either and usually pass them up so I don't think I'll have a hard time tricking anyone. However those times where it's out with friends for hours or dinner out I'll usually just use the standby "I'm on antibiotics" :shhh: ;)


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> I couldn't agree more Turtle!. Each month is a long "hurry up and wait" haha
> 
> We passed up a trip with friends to the beach next year because I was hoping to be pregnant by now. I will be sincerely pissed if nothing happens this month either. Granted I'd much rather take a long quiet vaca with hubby but still it makes me feel like I'm always missing something because of TTC.
> Anyone else feel this way?

Yes! DH and I are really into craft beers, brewing, etc. It seems there's always some sort of beer festival, tasting, etc going on. I have a friend who is the same as us and is starting to try as well, and she was saying the same thing. Some new festival or tasting or something comes up and she thinks "Oh, I'll start trying after that!"...finally she just decided that there's always going to be SOMETHING, and if she keeps putting it off for this or that, she'll never start. I hear about some new fun thing and I think "Oh we should totally do that!!!...Oh never mind, I'll probably (hopefully!) be pregnant by then." I'm sure that makes me sound like an alcoholic or something, I swear that's not the case!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more Turtle!. Each month is a long "hurry up and wait" haha
> 
> We passed up a trip with friends to the beach next year because I was hoping to be pregnant by now. I will be sincerely pissed if nothing happens this month either. Granted I'd much rather take a long quiet vaca with hubby but still it makes me feel like I'm always missing something because of TTC.
> Anyone else feel this way?
> 
> Yes! DH and I are really into craft beers, brewing, etc. It seems there's always some sort of beer festival, tasting, etc going on. I have a friend who is the same as us and is starting to try as well, and she was saying the same thing. Some new festival or tasting or something comes up and she thinks "Oh, I'll start trying after that!"...finally she just decided that there's always going to be SOMETHING, and if she keeps putting it off for this or that, she'll never start. I hear about some new fun thing and I think "Oh we should totally do that!!!...Oh never mind, I'll probably (hopefully!) be pregnant by then." I'm sure that makes me sound like an alcoholic or something, I swear that's not the case!Click to expand...

Haha! Don't worry you don't sound like that at all! We also love going to fests. There's Octoberfest and wing fest coming up shortly and if that darned BFP comes I know I'll be missing those :cry: We had a wine fest last month I had to skip on.. Such a tragedy lol
Hopefully all this skipping leads to a good cause!


----------



## MeganS0326

When we were trying for Caleb I constantly missed out on stuff thinking "well I'll probably be preggers then" and then I wasn't. It was so frustrating. This time I'm not missing out on anything. If I end up pregnant then I'll work it out then. It was a tough lesson to learn because it took us over two years to get the BFP. When I think back on all I missed out on. Grrrr. I'm especially pissed I missed my cousins wedding in Las Vegas. Not happening this time around


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha, glad I'm not the only one, and that I'm not coming across as an alcoholic! :) I sure hope it does too...I don't mind skipping if I get a baby out of the deal, but it will be really frustrating to skip all this fun stuff for no reason at all. I think being older and just trying for our first, I've gotten used to being able to have more freedom and partake a little more than some of my other friends that started their families younger!


----------



## Turtle0630

MeganS0326 said:


> When we were trying for Caleb I constantly missed out on stuff thinking "well I'll probably be preggers then" and then I wasn't. It was so frustrating. This time I'm not missing out on anything. If I end up pregnant then I'll work it out then. It was a tough lesson to learn because it took us over two years to get the BFP. When I think back on all I missed out on. Grrrr. I'm especially pissed I missed my cousins wedding in Las Vegas. Not happening this time around

Megan, that makes sense and is good advice! I guess really the only things I'm doing that with right now are the alcohol events that cost money...I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something like that and then not be able to participate in them, when that's what the whole thing is. At least with some other things, you might miss out on some aspects of it if you choose to go and you end up being pregnant, but not the whole purpose of the event itself.


----------



## MeganS0326

Turtle0630 said:


> MeganS0326 said:
> 
> 
> When we were trying for Caleb I constantly missed out on stuff thinking "well I'll probably be preggers then" and then I wasn't. It was so frustrating. This time I'm not missing out on anything. If I end up pregnant then I'll work it out then. It was a tough lesson to learn because it took us over two years to get the BFP. When I think back on all I missed out on. Grrrr. I'm especially pissed I missed my cousins wedding in Las Vegas. Not happening this time around
> 
> Megan, that makes sense and is good advice! I guess really the only things I'm doing that with right now are the alcohol events that cost money...I don't want to drop a bunch of money on something like that and then not be able to participate in them, when that's what the whole thing is. At least with some other things, you might miss out on some aspects of it if you choose to go and you end up being pregnant, but not the whole purpose of the event itself.Click to expand...

I didn't mean to come off preachy. Lol. I totally get the not drinking thing sucks sometimes. We have a local festival here in November that we go to every year. I've had to be the designated driver for the past 4years. Totally sucks!! I've already told DH that I'm enjoying my beer this year no matter what (except a BFP of course) lol.


----------



## Lithodora

I wouldn't miss out on things because of ttc, I'd hate that. Regardless of if I get pregnant or not I'm going on holidays with a cousin in a few months time, and I will drink my odd glasses of wine until I know I'm pregnant, I would still do all my normal things in tww. At that stage there is no connection like a placenta between the baby and the mother so it wouldn't bother me. Tbh I'd still go to a theme park in tww too, I don't see that it would affect anything, maybe I'm the odd one out. I would kick myself if I looked back and thought I had missed things, and I would only get myself stressed if I knew I was missing things. The first thing my husband said when we discussed ttc was "but what about your holiday with your cousin?", I was like "eh I'm going regardless and will have a ball!". 

I personally also wouldn't like to decline going to a future event in case I was pregnant, I could always cancel but I wouldn't like to possibly get pregnant, then miscarry etc and be able to mark off in my head "I should've been X weeks by now". Or to get my hopes up that I might be pregnant by that date, only to then be keenly aware that I wasn't when it came and I wasn't going to it because of a "just in case". I have a close friend who wanted to get pregnant immediately after her wedding, and is constantly checking off markers like "I thought I'd be pregnant by Christmas/my birthday/our anniversary" and it makes it so much harder for her. Might sound a bit morbid but a close relative lost a baby at 6.5 months pregnant so I'm very aware that these things happen, so I wouldn't want to be presumptuous and plan ahead. Most "normal" people do plan ahead with excitement etc, that's the way it should be, just due to a few bereavements in our family we never plan anything very far ahead if we can help it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lith, I get what you're saying with not missing out but in my case( for example) it's not till next year and $ involved. Plus since it's a beach house so it's not like we can say yes now and then back out if a BFP comes up. I wouldn't want to be 7 or 8 months pregnant in the hot, sticky sun. If we did conceive now the baby would be 1 month old on the trip and, maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't travel with a newborn.

My motto was "drink till its pink" (before) but I don't want to chance anything being on Clomid now....unless it's half a glass of wine at dinner. I gotta have my mojito wine. Yum!


----------



## Lithodora

Oh yeah MnG I totally agree on big engagements like that, where people need numbers long in advance or money is required. I meant more like day to day, week to week things. I wouldn't miss nights out, or festivals, or small trips in the next 1-6 months because of ttc. I wouldn't give up smaller social outings if possible.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Got a good excuse to not drink before announcing a BFP that your can share lol


----------



## Lithodora

I often don't drink to drive home or just because I don't want to so nobody ever questions when I don't drink :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

If only that worked with my lush friends haha
I'll have to come up with something sneaky


----------



## ZubZub

I got two lines!! I am in total shock. And petrified. The test line is so light and I'm already 19dpo. That's bad isn't it? And I've been sort-of spotting since 12 dpo. This is my first positive test - even the fmu on Wed was negative. My other terror is my beautiful, gorgeous daughter has down syndrome - it went undetected in my preg. My husband wouldn't cope with another experience like that (even though she is his absolute treasure). I can't believe I'm preg!!!


----------



## Emski51

Congrats !! 

I am sure the faint line does not mean anything which test did you use ??


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats! I know nothing about tests so I won't comment on faintness of line etc, but yay!


----------



## Vickster1

testing around 14th august  hoping for a BFP as i have 50 day cycles so will be ages to wait until next one


----------



## Loobs

To be honest, the whole drinking thing isn't just about me TTC. It messes with my skin which is already pretty bad. Theme park wise, the date they are looking at going is at the end of August, by which time I'll have AF or a BFP.


----------



## Emski51

I am not a big drinker so I can pretty much get away with not drinking without any questions being asked and if we are going out I tend to be the one who drives so again I use that as my excuse.


----------



## Loobs

Congrats Zub! Maybe try a different brand of test? x


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, Zub! I know nothing about tests either so I can't comment on the faint line, but so excited for you!!!

As far as the drinking goes, I'm with MnG on this, that it would never work with my lush friends! ;) I finally decided to just tell our super close friends when it happens anyways, it's so much easier that way. But only the super close ones. Those would be the people I'd want to cry to if I mc anyways, so I figured why not.

MnG, last summer we went on a weekend getaway with 2 of our close couple friends to my grandma's place at the lake. This was our second getaway like this with these couples, and we tend to drink quite a lot on these trips. A couple of weeks after we got back one of the couples announced to us that they were pregnant and had just gotten through the first trimester. I was shocked at how well she had managed to pull off that weekend with making it seem like she was drinking right along with us, when in reality she wasn't drinking at all! Most of the time she was drinking "mixed drinks", where we assumed she was putting the alcohol in and she wasn't. And times were we poured sample beers and handed them out to everyone, she just had her husband down hers while nobody was looking, or said she wasn't a fan of that particular one and gave it to him. So he was kind of drinking for 2 that weekend. I was impressed with her stealthiness! I even heard her quietly order a frozen drink virgin style when we went out to a bar...when I quietly asked her about it, she said all the alcohol from the weekend was bothering her stomach. I have Crohn's and get an upset stomach pretty easily so I just commented back on how it was starting to upset mine too and went about my merry way! I had no idea they were even trying and she'd hid it so well the rest of the weekend so the thought of her being pregnant didn't even cross my mind! Ha! So it IS possible to be stealthy! Just a lot of work! :)


----------



## Lithodora

I was sick for a few months a couple of years ago, lots of staying home and if I HAD to go to a social occasion (birthday, engagement party, etc), I was thoroughly miserable, in pain, and unable to drink due to medication. People got so used to it that I think if I did start the same behaviour again but due to pregnancy they wouldn't bat an eye, very handy! All I'd have to do is say "remember two years ago when I was sick for months? It's that again". It's like an ace in my pocket :) Although sometimes I don't drink and friends don't even notice, if I know they are all going to be getting very drunk and I don't feel like it I just play along, take a glass of wine, sip it for hours, say "yes I know I'm boring" and that's it. 

Funny that I'm the Irish person here and I'm the one that finds it quite easy to bow out of drinking, and my close friends aren't big drinkers either! Take that stereotypes! :D

I'm bored of waiting for O, the fact that my cycle has coincided almost exactly with the dates of the month makes it feel so much longer because I can count the actual days/weeks passing, testing isn't until 21st, that's AGES away.


----------



## MnGmakes3

ZubZub said:


> I got two lines!! I am in total shock. And petrified. The test line is so light and I'm already 19dpo. That's bad isn't it? And I've been sort-of spotting since 12 dpo. This is my first positive test - even the fmu on Wed was negative. My other terror is my beautiful, gorgeous daughter has down syndrome - it went undetected in my preg. My husband wouldn't cope with another experience like that (even though she is his absolute treasure). I can't believe I'm preg!!!

Congrats! :happydance: Pics? Don't forget It is possible to get a bfp a week after expected AF.
Can you test again with a 4 hour hold?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Vickster1 said:


> testing around 14th august  hoping for a BFP as i have 50 day cycles so will be ages to wait until next one

You're added.


----------



## Bug222

MeganS0326 said:


> When we were trying for Caleb I constantly missed out on stuff thinking "well I'll probably be preggers then" and then I wasn't. It was so frustrating. This time I'm not missing out on anything. If I end up pregnant then I'll work it out then. It was a tough lesson to learn because it took us over two years to get the BFP. When I think back on all I missed out on. Grrrr. I'm especially pissed I missed my cousins wedding in Las Vegas. Not happening this time around

im like this too- after it taking 12 months with my son and has been 8 months and 2 mc this time i have stopped missing out on things "just in case" I did it for a long time and can't live like that forever! 

Congrats Zub Zub!!


----------



## Mintastic

Wow lots to catch up on!

Congrats Zub! FX that line gets darker for you. And if you have another special needs child obviously it will be tough but you will love him/her just as much as your dd - try not to stress about it as it is out of your control.

I am on cd8 - last month I got +OPK on cd23 - started vitex though so we'll see.

Can you really not go on theme park rides during 2ww??! That would not have occurred to me. Would it really affect anything that early??

Also I know drinking is bad for fertility but as I am in the wait to O, had a long week, and my brother-in-law is visiting I expect to get entirely trashed tonight. I barely drank at all for the past few years due to medications. I went off those meds to TTC so it is kind of nice to be able to drink a bit when not in the 2ww.


----------



## MeganS0326

I have no problem drinking during the tww up to a BFP except on a medicated cycle. I figure when you are paying sooooo much money why take any risks at all no matter how small. I'm not sure what the deal is with the amusement park rides. I have extreme motion sickness so I wouldn't go near one no matter what. Lol. Have fun getting trashed with your brother. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Bug222

hmm i don't understand the amusement park rides... most of the tww the embryo wouldn't have even implanted yet- i wonder what the reason is??

have a good night Mintastic!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Zub Zub! Have a H&H 9 months! :) 

I think the worry with amusement parks in the TWW is that the vibrations/rapid movements could prevent implantation from happening properly or at all! I've heard some people don't even do running or strenuous exercise in the TWW for the fear of stopping implantation happening. 

Oh and I've tried the whole antibiotics thing in the TWW before with my colleagues (people at my work drink quite heavily on big nights out about once a month) and immediately they all started joking with me saying I was pregnant. Unfortunately nothing happened that month and I had a bit of a breakdown in front of two of my friends/colleagues the next big night out when I was drunk telling them about our troubles TTC. After that I decided it was stressing me out too much thinking about all the stuff I couldn't do/eat/drink in the TWW so decided to just live life to the full and no worry about it until I get a BFP.

Xx


----------



## Lithodora

Bug222 said:


> hmm i don't understand the amusement park rides... most of the tww the embryo wouldn't have even implanted yet- i wonder what the reason is??

I think it's just a way of being super cautious in case anything stops pregnancy, but yeah during tww it wouldn't make a difference. A friend of mine had a baby quite young and was in denial for a few months of it, she said she can't believe now she was 4-5 months pregnant and regularly went to a theme park with her friends who had no idea she was pregnant, and he's a healthy happy 11 year old now :) 

When our parents were having babies the advice was completely different and they could eat and drink pretty much what they wanted, had some very strenuous jobs etc and there weren't many problems as consequences of that so I would be fairly relaxed about most things, unless they are "proper" warnings like drinking much or often during pregnancy, the big food ones like Iron etc. My mum always says she remembers when I was born the woman in the bed next to her was having her 5th baby and not only could visitors smoke in the hospital but so could the mothers, and that mom was brushing cigarette ash off her new baby's head when it fell from her lit cigarette in her mouth :shock:


----------



## Emski51

Personally I don't like roller coasters so I tend not to go to theme parks but I run at least 3-4 times a week and I don't plan to stop during the tww or actually probably during early pregnancy I have been running for about 4 years and I don't see why it would do any harm obviously I will double check with my doctor when the time comes I guess in a way I am trying to keep everything pretty much the same as it was before we started ttc


----------



## Loobs

How is everyone doing today?

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm just "meh" today. Working 12 hrs today and probably tomorrow, no day off in sight til Thursday at least. (Bang head here lol)
At least the week should keep me busy to get me to O day! 

How are you Loobs?


----------



## Lithodora

Emski51 said:


> I have been running for about 4 years and I don't see why it would do any harm obviously I will double check with my doctor when the time comes I guess in a way I am trying to keep everything pretty much the same as it was before we started ttc

The guideline here anyway is you can keep doing any exercise you previously are used to, just not to start new ones that might exert you more. I love running, only started last year but hurt my knee not long after, it's still not right :(

I'm ok today. Had a long day at work, now I have a charming headache from the stress and the humid muggy weather. All I want to do is curl up and stay in but we're going to a party, ugh. Haven't been utilising fertile days at all as we're both so busy with work. Mañana!!


----------



## Mintastic

I am mostly okay today. My brother-in-law came over and is helping DH paint the kitchen. It is a good thing but I am cranky and keep feeling like they are in the way or moving my stuff and I just want to be in my pajamas and watching TV but I just got home from work and I have so much laundry and paperwork to do I can't even relax.


----------



## Emski51

Ok had a bit of a headache been a bit boring today cleaning the house and going to b&q with husband plan to watch crappy tv now and mooch about .


----------



## MnGmakes3

Gosh I thought I had a quiet weekend. Now I don't feel so antisocial lol


----------



## Remlap

We've had friends over this afternoon but a quiet night in tonight and a fairly chilled day lined up tomorrow.

I had a little dark brown blood when I wiped before (tmi sorry), I'm so hoping it's implantation bleeding. The timing would fit if my opk was right as I'd now be about 7 or 8 dpo. I had implantation bleeding with my daughter but don't remember it being quite this dark...how long do you think I should wait to test for the elusive BFP??


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> We've had friends over this afternoon but a quiet night in tonight and a fairly chilled day lined up tomorrow.
> 
> I had a little dark brown blood when I wiped before (tmi sorry), I'm so hoping it's implantation bleeding. The timing would fit if my opk was right as I'd now be about 7 or 8 dpo. I had implantation bleeding with my daughter but don't remember it being quite this dark...how long do you think I should wait to test for the elusive BFP??

I think I read somewhere with IB. . If indeed that's what it is. . Then give it 3 days. 
Sending you lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Mintastic

Fx for you Remlap! Yeah as long as the bleeding doesn't turn into AF you can test in 3-4days from what I have read.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Completely off topic here but do any of you read? 
I need suggestions for a good book.

... and go :)


----------



## Mintastic

MnGmakes3 said:


> Completely off topic here but do any of you read?
> I need suggestions for a good book.
> 
> ... and go :)

What kinds of books do you like? What are the last few things you read and did you like them or not?


----------



## NicaQ

MnGmakes3 said:


> Completely off topic here but do any of you read?
> I need suggestions for a good book.
> 
> ... and go :)

Like Min said, in order to recommend, I need to know if you like the same things I do


----------



## MnGmakes3

Well I just finished Kite Runner.
I've read *most of* The Pillars of the Earth, some James Patterson, some Nicholas Sparks. I also read the first of The Strain series. So I guess I'm all over the place.


----------



## Mintastic

How about "The Returned"? I just read it and there is a TV show based on it now. Pretty good.


----------



## NicaQ

MnGmakes3 said:


> Well I just finished Kite Runner.
> I've read *most of* The Pillars of the Earth, some James Patterson, some Nicholas Sparks. I also read the first of The Strain series. So I guess I'm all over the place.

If you're into Nora Roberts, my favorite of her's is Midnight Bayou, also you may like the Odd Thomas series by Dean Koontz...both of these are paranormal, Midnight Bayou being a paranormal romance, and the Odd Thomas series being more paranormal investigative type. I've heard of most of what you listed, but I have no idea what kinds of books they are. Mentioning James Patterson and Nicholas Sparks is what made me think of these books lol


----------



## MeganS0326

I love all things James Patterson; however, having a four month old does not give me any time at all to read. Boo hoo!


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just finished Kite Runner.
> I've read *most of* The Pillars of the Earth, some James Patterson, some Nicholas Sparks. I also read the first of The Strain series. So I guess I'm all over the place.
> 
> If you're into Nora Roberts, my favorite of her's is Midnight Bayou, also you may like the Odd Thomas series by Dean Koontz...both of these are paranormal, Midnight Bayou being a paranormal romance, and the Odd Thomas series being more paranormal investigative type. I've heard of most of what you listed, but I have no idea what kinds of books they are. Mentioning James Patterson and Nicholas Sparks is what made me think of these books lolClick to expand...


Thanks everyone! I have read one or two Dean Koontz books. Come to think of it there is one I never finished. Perhaps I should do that first. 

Nora Roberts I've also heard was good. I'll need to do some pdf hunting.


----------



## Samanthatc

Hello all again :) as July was another bfn I'll be joining this tread and I'll be testing on the the 23rd of July. I'm cd7 today so quarter of the way through my cycle :) FX for everyone! X


----------



## Bug222

Loobs said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> x

tired! lol- worked a 12 hr day today.. unfortunately only the first of my set :(


----------



## Remlap

MnGmakes3 said:


> Well I just finished Kite Runner.
> I've read *most of* The Pillars of the Earth, some James Patterson, some Nicholas Sparks. I also read the first of The Strain series. So I guess I'm all over the place.

If you like James Patterson try reading Patricia Cornwall or Kathy reichs. Patricia cornwells Kay Scarpetta books are awesome.

Afm - my boob leaked a tiny amount of milk today, I stopped breastfeeding about 14 months ago and have had nothing since. Hoping its pg related and not my body playing cruel games with me. About 9dpo today, bfn, will be poas everyday until BFP or af now. Can't cope with the wait!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks for all the book suggestions! I started reading "Wild" so we'll see how that goes.
I signed up to work a double today... yay overtime. 

So this is about to get really TMI (cm related) so I apologize in advance. 
AF lm had been gone for a few days now. yesterday I noticed what should have been the start of creamy cm...however it was tinted brown and sludgy if that makes sense. 
It did not look like the reddish brown that you get in the beginning/end of AF either. 

I am still taking my folic acid, CoQ10, and B complex along with the mucinex I started 3 days ago. 
Does anyone think it could be related to taking any of those??


----------



## Remlap

MnGmakes3 said:


> Thanks for all the book suggestions! I started reading "Wild" so we'll see how that goes.
> I signed up to work a double today... yay overtime.
> 
> So this is about to get really TMI (cm related) so I apologize in advance.
> AF lm had been gone for a few days now. yesterday I noticed what should have been the start of creamy cm...however it was tinted brown and sludgy if that makes sense.
> It did not look like the reddish brown that you get in the beginning/end of AF either.
> 
> I am still taking my folic acid, CoQ10, and B complex along with the mucinex I started 3 days ago.
> Does anyone think it could be related to taking any of those??

How strange. Was your af like it usually is?


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Mn - no clue. All I can say is keep an eye on it. 

I posted a pic of my OPK today in the OPK gallery with some questions if any of you could take a look?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...ens-brand-opk-cd10-help-pls.html#post33387321


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the book suggestions! I started reading "Wild" so we'll see how that goes.
> I signed up to work a double today... yay overtime.
> 
> So this is about to get really TMI (cm related) so I apologize in advance.
> AF lm had been gone for a few days now. yesterday I noticed what should have been the start of creamy cm...however it was tinted brown and sludgy if that makes sense.
> It did not look like the reddish brown that you get in the beginning/end of AF either.
> 
> I am still taking my folic acid, CoQ10, and B complex along with the mucinex I started 3 days ago.
> Does anyone think it could be related to taking any of those??
> 
> How strange. Was your af like it usually is?Click to expand...


Yep. Well it was a bit heavier but I blame it on it being my first month of Clomid last month. Nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Remlap

Mintastic said:


> Sorry Mn - no clue. All I can say is keep an eye on it.
> 
> I posted a pic of my OPK today in the OPK gallery with some questions if any of you could take a look?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...ens-brand-opk-cd10-help-pls.html#post33387321

Looks real close to me Mint, I'd start dtd and use the other opk!


----------



## Laurans

Just got a convincing BFP after 2 very questionable ones last night and this am! :happydance: I think I'm 12 DPO ! 
Good luck to all of you! 
Really got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations Lauren's! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

Xx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Laurans said:


> Just got a convincing BFP after 2 very questionable ones last night and this am! :happydance: I think I'm 12 DPO !
> Good luck to all of you!
> Really got my fingers crossed for you!

Congrats!!! That is a very strong line. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Completely off topic here but do any of you read?
> I need suggestions for a good book.
> 
> ... and go :)

I highly recommend The Night Circus by Erin Morgernstern. It is such a beautiful, wonderfully magical book. I love it so much! Read it a couple of years ago for my book club and just recently reread it. It was just as good the 2nd time around! :) 

Congrats, Laurans!!! That's looks like a super strong line, so exciting! Yay!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Laurans!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Completely off topic here but do any of you read?
> I need suggestions for a good book.
> 
> ... and go :)
> 
> I highly recommend The Night Circus by Erin Morgernstern. It is such a beautiful, wonderfully magical book. I love it so much! Read it a couple of years ago for my book club and just recently reread it. It was just as good the 2nd time around! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! It's going on my list


----------



## MnGmakes3

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Mintastic

I am not having a good day. I got bad sleep and I didn't get all my work done and I just feel terrible all around.
I also got confusing OPK results the past few days and I don't know what to think and I am frustrated.
How are you Mn?


----------



## Remlap

Laurans said:
 

> Just got a convincing BFP after 2 very questionable ones last night and this am! :happydance: I think I'm 12 DPO !
> Good luck to all of you!
> Really got my fingers crossed for you!

Woohoo! Huge congrats! Hnh 9 months!

Afm - I'm out. My body is playing tricks on me. 10 days ago got all o symptoms and positive opk so 8 or 9dpo today. Had tiny bit of dark brown spotting last two days and was hoping it was implantation but midmorning hello af. No mistaking it, pad needed and it's bright red. Gutted. I'll now be a September tester but will stay here to follow all your progress and hope august is the month for all of you to get BFPs


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> How's everyone doing today?

I'm having a pretty good day! The last few days have been pretty stressful for me...my bff had routine sinus surgery last Thursday and there were some complications. The doctor punctured the dura and she had a CSF leak. The first attempt at patching it didn't work so they had to transfer her hospitals and do another surgery to attempt to patch it again. We've been friends for 25 years and I love her to pieces, so needless to say I was pretty worried and stressed. Thankfully though the 2nd patch appears to be holding well, so I'm finally starting to feel less stressed about that! Which leads into a much better day for me. :) 

Sorry to hear you're not having a good day, Mint! :( I hope it gets better, and that you're able to get some good sleep tonight! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Remlap said:


> Laurans said:
> 
> 
> Just got a convincing BFP after 2 very questionable ones last night and this am! :happydance: I think I'm 12 DPO !
> Good luck to all of you!
> Really got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Woohoo! Huge congrats! Hnh 9 months!
> 
> Afm - I'm out. My body is playing tricks on me. 10 days ago got all o symptoms and positive opk so 8 or 9dpo today. Had tiny bit of dark brown spotting last two days and was hoping it was implantation but midmorning hello af. No mistaking it, pad needed and it's bright red. Gutted. I'll now be a September tester but will stay here to follow all your progress and hope august is the month for all of you to get BFPsClick to expand...

Awww, sorry about AF showing up, Remlap! :( FX that September brings your BFP! :)


----------



## Bing28

Sorry AF got you Remlap! FX'd for September for you 

MnG - have you read The girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy? They are a must if you haven't. 

Afm - had loads of ewcm today so think my body is gearing up for ovulation this weekend. We have visitors this weekend (my sister and her three children) so we need to DTD whenever we get the opportunity and very quietly! :haha: 

How is everyone else? 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

I haven't read the Dragon book. I saw the movie though so I'll put that book on my list.


Sorry AF got you Remlap. Fx'd you get that bfp soon!


Afm, I'm having odd pains in my sides. .maybe O pains? But I haven't had any ewcm and it's a few days too early yet. I worked 16 hrs yesterday. Today our puppy turns 1 so we're just relaxing and hangig out.


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Laurans! So early in August and we've already got BFP, let's hope it's a lucky month for everyone :)

I'm very good today, weather is lovely, we visited some family and have been very productive in the last two days, cleaning the house, clearing out garages and rooms, mowing the lawn, gardening....wow, that is the most domesticated sentence about a bank holiday weekend, gah! Had a lovely time at a bbq and went on a kayaking trip yesterday too, such great exercise and so much fun. 

Due to ovulate on Tuesday according to my very basic "research" on this whole ttc topic. And I have it in my head not to test at all until the 21st (I think, I can't even remember!), keeping calm and not getting my hopes up. It helps that while thinking it would be nice I also keep thinking that if I got a BFP there'd be lots of "Dear God what have we done" moments of sheer panic. So either way I'll still be happy :)


----------



## Bing28

Okay...so for the past 12 months I have been tracking my cycles they have been 28-30 days in length. And For the 6 months I used OPKs I have always had four days of high readings between CD11-CD15 followed by my peak reading around CD 15/16.

Now for the second month in a row I have got a low reading on CD10 and a peak reading on CD11!!! Last cycle was only 26 days. What the hell is going on!!! 

Anyway...time to get BDing! :haha:


----------



## Bing28

No BDing for me tonight! Hubby not up for it cus he pleasured himself in the shower earlier today and now has the hump with me for not telling him it was my fertile week! Wouldn't mind so much if i wasnt ovulating early again as we'd still have a few days to DTD before O day but now I guess that's us out this month! :( 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Okay I've just done another digi OPK and it was a low reading!!!! I took it on a 1.5 hour hold and had drunk a glass of water in that time so not sure if that will cause a difference. I know it can for HPT but no idea about OPKs, does anyone know?

Also, when I ejected the first OPK stick from the holder and it actually looks like a really bad evap, so FX'd it was a false reading! 

If it was I may still be in this cycle after all, just have to wait and see what my temperature does in the morning! 

#feelingstressed

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

Sorry not been around work and home life has been a bit manic the last few days how is everyone this morning ?

Congrats Lauran :) h&h nine months :)

Sorry Rem that Af got you fx for September, and Bing sorry your not having a very successful month this time round xx


----------



## Lithodora

It's so quiet on here at this time, how are those of us ladies in this time zone doing? :)

O day is apparently today, we've dtd every two days for the last 6 days, that's a crazy amount for us lol. We used to do it all the time when we met (I know everyone does) but then I became ill about 10 months after we met and it affected that aspect of life for the next year, so he got nervous about it and I got scared about it, since then once a week is pretty standard, but tbh I like that as a bit of suspense builds up :happydance: What a bizarre thing to be talking about at lunchtime!

Hope everyone is well and coping with whatever stage they're at, af, tww, testing, etc!


----------



## Emski51

Hehe at the moment I don't even get a lunch break its gone manic at work :( which is actually really good because I am not even thinking about my cycle other than af finished today so we plan to dtd every other day going forward until a few days after o its the same Lit with work etc our sex life did go down to like once a week (glad I am not the only one) but since ttc to has gone up drastically. Its still not at the level it was when we first started dating but to be honest I don't think I could actually do that these days I need my sleep !!!


----------



## Lithodora

We were both so busy with work the last few weeks it was crazy, so it was nice to just get to spend time together this weekend. We're both pretty depressed that if we don't get BFP this month we've to go back to condoms for a few months, we've now seen the light and totally understand why people whinge about hating them, we've always used them! 

Come on U.S. ladies, wake up and entertain us! :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

Good morning. Lithodora get to bd'ing girl!! Afm- I believe I am 3 dpo and nothing to report at all. Sorry not very entertaining at this point, its to early.


----------



## canadabear

Morning all. Was camping over the long weekend here in Canada so no temping :dohh: even brought the thermometer with me so no excuses really. :haha: back to temping this morning but temps seem a hit higher than normal already. I think I may be fighting something though so hopefully it won't mess with my temps too much. Lots of crazy family things going on. But at least work is quiet. 
Sending :dust: to you all!!
And congrats Lauren!!! :yipee:


----------



## Emski51

Tell me about it I had to stop taking my bc about two years ago due to migraine's so we switch to condom's oh my its so much better without so glad we don't have to use them for the foreseeable future ! fingers crossed you get your bfp :)

Tonight I will probably just hit the pillow and fall asleep lol does not help the baby making process.

@ Canadabear I have never been camping do you do it often ? I bet its amazing to go camping in Canada


----------



## Lithodora

Canadabear I lived in Canada for a while, Ontario and Quebec, loved it. I have friends in Calgary and another friend swearing she has to take me to Banff some time, it's so beautiful. 

Won't be dtd tonight, husband is away overnight with work, unlucky! Tomorrow night though I'm "on a promise" as we say here (dunno if that's used in North America!).


----------



## MnGmakes3

I forgot to temp today. .oops.
I dunno how all you ladies have so much time to DTD. If I work 12 hrs I'm so tired when I get home at 8 that all I want to do is :sleep:
Luckily I have Thursday off so we can stay up Wednesday and have some fun :haha: and when the weekend comes we won't have time for anything else but ;)


----------



## Remlap

Gutted. Went to the loo this morning and heard something hit the water, when I looked I briefly saw a little grey ball. I've since had a lot of clots with af. I assume by early af and this grey ball that the egg fertilised but failed for implant for some reason. I'm so disappointed and sad. Does anyone know why an egg may fail to implant? Need to ensure I can make a better home for it next time...

:0(


----------



## Lithodora

MnG it was a long weekend here so we had two days off together, we have a very bad habit of staying up very late every night so spend about 6 hours together every evening, except for a few nights last week when we were both at work late and just saying hi and flaking out in separate rooms! The disgrace of it is that we don't usually do it more!


----------



## Turtle0630

Lithodora said:


> Congrats Laurans! So early in August and we've already got BFP, let's hope it's a lucky month for everyone :)
> 
> I'm very good today, weather is lovely, we visited some family and have been very productive in the last two days, cleaning the house, clearing out garages and rooms, mowing the lawn, gardening....wow, that is the most domesticated sentence about a bank holiday weekend, gah! Had a lovely time at a bbq and went on a kayaking trip yesterday too, such great exercise and so much fun.
> 
> Due to ovulate on Tuesday according to my very basic "research" on this whole ttc topic. And I have it in my head not to test at all until the 21st (I think, I can't even remember!), keeping calm and not getting my hopes up. It helps that while thinking it would be nice I also keep thinking that if I got a BFP there'd be lots of "Dear God what have we done" moments of sheer panic. So either way I'll still be happy :)

Lithdora, I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who thinks this! Last month was my first month off BCP, so like many others I had myself convinced I was pg. I was going to test on Saturday the 26th (one day before AF was due) but AF showed up in the night. I was honestly kind of relieved because that day or 2 leading up to it I started freaking out that I might actually be! I know I'll be super happy and excited once we do get that BFP, but I think I'll also have an "Oh shit, what have we done!" moment as well. Glad I'm not alone in this. I think that's the whole reason I had decided to wait to test until 14dpo; I'm actually kind of scared to see those 2 lines I think, even as much as I want it! :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Remlap said:


> Gutted. Went to the loo this morning and heard something hit the water, when I looked I briefly saw a little grey ball. I've since had a lot of clots with af. I assume by early af and this grey ball that the egg fertilised but failed for implant for some reason. I'm so disappointed and sad. Does anyone know why an egg may fail to implant? Need to ensure I can make a better home for it next time...
> 
> :0(

Is gray normal for you? I've never heard of gray before AF. The only reason I know of, told by OB, is they don't implant due to low progesterone levels. I'm sure there's more to it but I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## MnGmakes3

> I know I'll be super happy and excited once we do get that BFP, but I think I'll also have an "Oh shit, what have we done!" moment as well. Glad I'm not alone in this.

Yes, yes, yes! Lol 
I think this every time I test. The "Oh God, now what?!" Comes every time I'm about to test and *think* I see a faint line lol


----------



## Lithodora

Turtle a friend of mine recently had a pregnancy "scare", even though they would love a baby she said she was terrified it would be positive. Then when it was negative she was relieved...and then spent the next hour crying in the bathroom, she said she was thinking "wtf? My own brain can't decide if it's happy or sad about it!".


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha! You guys are awesome! Thanks for making me not feel *as* crazy about the insane range of emotions I feel about this stuff! I still think I'm crazy sometimes with it...but it helps to know I'm not alone. ;) When AF did arrive last month, I told DH and quickly followed it up with "But that's ok! I'm actually kind of relieved!" before he could scramble to try to figure out how to make me feel better about it (because of assuming I would be upset, which I knew he would). But that just made him roll his eyes at me! When I asked him why, he said that I've seen so excited about this that he really assumed I would be disappointed. I told him I thought so too but that I really started to get freaked out when I thought it might actually happen! And that I was relieved to get at least another month to try to prepare a little bit more emotionally for it. I don't think we're ever 100% prepared for it though, no matter how much we want it. (I did go back later and assure him that I do want this though, and that I will be excited when it does happen...that it's just a scary thought. Thankfully he knew that and wasn't worried. :) )


----------



## Lithodora

Two friends of mine who became pregnant accidentally (but always wanted kids, one wanted one for about 6-12 months before she became pregnant accidentally) spent a day bawling crying to their partners/mums when they found out, it's a big shock, one of the biggest! It takes getting used to. We have adopted the very healthy approach of Just.Not.Thinking. about the enormity :) I remember when we got our dog, I had never had dog before, and my husband just showed up home with it. I worried for days about how we would manage to keep her alive, not starve her, not feed her too much, all the responsibility!! And now we have 4 animals, and it's very easy, after all my panic. It's a natural reaction to a big change.


----------



## MnGmakes3

You couldn't have said it better, Turtle! 
The part about being a bit relieved is exactly how I feel, then I sit around wondering why I'm not more upset because all I wanted during the TWW is that elusive bfp. It's like I can't make up my mind. 
You're definitely not alone! :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lith, I can relate with your friends. We had never had a dog either and for the longest time I kept pleading and begging (in all ways ;) ) for a puppy.
Well, one random day my bff asked me to go with her to pick up her puppy. Jokingly I wrapped the tiny lil thing in a towel and we came to my house first. .I handed her to my husband and asked if he was upset for just showing up with one. Naturally he was a little stunned but laughed it off and didn't mind. The next week we had a puppy :haha:
If only it were that easy with a baby :/


----------



## Turtle0630

The pets topic is cracking me up! I always had dogs growing up and I couldn't imagine life without them. By the time DH and I met I already had 2 of my own. We had to put my first (my baby) to sleep almost 3 years ago, which absolutely broke my heart. I thought it would take me awhile to be ready to get another one again but the house just felt so empty with only 1! We ended up with a new puppy about 3-4 weeks later. You're right, if only it could be that easy with a baby!

A few months later we started fostering dogs from a shelter. Every time one was adopted I felt so happy for them, yet so sad to be giving up this dog that I had grown attached to. It was heartbreaking! The last one we had came back to us about 6 months ago after being gone for about 1 1/2 years. We've finally decided that he's a foster fail, as we're keeping him for good. He just fits in too well and we love him. :) So we're already insane with having 3 dogs (2 of which are big!), and now we want to add a baby to the mix! Yikes! Our house isn't that big, where are we going to put everyone?! Haha! :)


----------



## Bing28

So glad I'm not the only one that sometimes wonders what the hell are we doing wanting a baby! :haha: 

My hubby had never had pets growing up but I grew up with cats so when we moved in together I really wanted a cat. Five years after getting her my hubby still refuses to pick her up because "he doesn't know how to hold her"! Fingers crossed he'll try a bit harder when we do have a baby! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> So glad I'm not the only one that sometimes wonders what the hell are we doing wanting a baby! :haha:
> 
> My hubby had never had pets growing up but I grew up with cats so when we moved in together I really wanted a cat. Five years after getting her my hubby still refuses to pick her up because "he doesn't know how to hold her"! Fingers crossed he'll try a bit harder when we do have a baby! :haha:
> 
> Xx

OMG Bing, that had me literally lol'ing! Hilarious!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that he'll do better when baby time comes...although I'm sure he will. ;) My hubby will pick up the dogs all day long (even the 75 lb Boxer at times) but when it comes to babies...no way, no how. Not until they're close to about a year or so. So I've got my fingers crossed that he'll be trying a bit harder when it's actually ours!...although he assures me it'll be different. :haha:


----------



## Bing28

Haha...my hubby is the same with babies turtle. He hates holding new borns as he thinks they are too fragile when they are that small! :haha: 

But like your hubby says, I'm sure it will be different when it's their own! FX'd they will anyway! 

Xx


----------



## Lithodora

We actually always had dogs and cats when I was small but obviously it was parents feeding them, I just cuddled them :) I have worked a lot with animals and we fostered cats and dogs too, I was used to getting attached and saying goodbye from doing it at work but my husband found it really hard. Our last cat was supposed to be a foster....2 years later she's still here!

My husband also hates holding small babies, but so do a lot of people, they are afraid of how tiny they are, I don't really get it! I'm used to it, lots of babies in my family.

...Can't believe I still have 14 days to wait until af is due, so far away! Hopefully it'll go fast, have a very busy two weeks ahead which is good.


----------



## MeganS0326

Bing28 said:


> Haha...my hubby is the same with babies turtle. He hates holding new borns as he thinks they are too fragile when they are that small! :haha:
> 
> But like your hubby says, I'm sure it will be different when it's their own! FX'd they will anyway!
> 
> Xx

My DH was exactly like this pre-baby. He never held a baby until Caleb was born, never changed a single diaper. Once Caleb was here he was a natural. All my friends call him the baby hog, because he will never let him go. lol


----------



## Lithodora

Something funny just happened, the one friend I would LOVE to tell that we're ttc just messaged me out of nowhere and said "What news have you??" :huh: I was thinking "...did I say something to her already, did I drop a hint, does somebody KNOW??!". Turns out she just meant "have you any news" and worded it funny, phew :winkwink:


----------



## Turtle0630

I can even understand the fear of holding then when they're super small (not that I'm scared but it seems to make sense that some people would be) but it makes me laugh that my hubby is like that even when they're like 9 months! Guess he hasn't been around babies much! 

Lithodora, that's funny! I don't know how you guys do it with not trekking anyone you're trying. I am horrible at keeping secrets and just get too excited and end up blabbing! All of my close friends know! I just can't help it. Good for you for staying strong! :D

I know what you mean, I haven't even reached I day yet! This sure is a long game full of waiting...


----------



## Turtle0630

Man, first time posting on my phone...ugh. I meant TELLING anyone, not trekking. And I haven't reached O day yet, not I day. It should hopefully be soon though!


----------



## Lithodora

Im AWFUL at keeping secrets, the only way I can do it is to avoid people altogether. When we got engaged but were waiting to get the ring I avoided my friends all week because I would have to tell and we wanted to tell parents first obviously. We have quite a big secret we're keeping about a family member of my husband's...We've both told friends lol and had to swear them to secrecy! Luckily they are better at it than us!

The only thing keeping me from telling them is that I couldn't handle them being disappointed every month it doesn't happen, two of them would do such sad faces. Especially when we'll be stopping ttc after this month, they'd constantly be secretly hoping we'd slip up ha!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Whomever mentioned hubby holds the dog but is scared to hold a baby..that's my husband to a T!!

Friends of his had a baby 2 yrs ago and I talked hubby into holding him (cause you HAVE to see what the guy that you might marry looks like holding a baby :haha:)
Anyway it took a lot of talking hin into it especially after he mentioned all babies cry when he holds them.... low and behold not 1 minute later this baby is WAILING at the tops of his lungs... poor hubby! Ha doomed and all I could do is laugh lol

Then a year ago another friend had a baby and again...screaming when hubby held him. I just don't get it :-k. Hopefully when we have one there will be no crying.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> The only thing keeping me from telling them is that I couldn't handle them being disappointed every month it doesn't happen, two of them would do such sad faces. Especially when we'll be stopping ttc after this month, they'd constantly be secretly hoping we'd slip up ha!

This is my biggest regret. A few select friends know we are ttc and I wish I never said anything. I get a few messages each month asking for updates and "good news". I hate saying "oh, H has issues" OR "they put me on Clomid". Now I think like they all feel bad for me. . At least they stopped asking and I don't have to make excuses.


----------



## BeavertonMom

Whisky Tango Foxtrot. So .. I am on CD 7 supposedly of my new cycle today... 

July clomid round ... dtd when I "listened" to my body -- (when I was super horny) and a couple of other times. One problem.. I forgot to take my CD7 clomid and took it on CD 10. Anyway. On July 29 which was CD27 (late for me since my cycles are 22-25 days I spotted. CD 28/CD1 I had a light period. CD29/CD2 had nothing... then CD 30/CD3 had one spotting incident.. kept a pad on all day nothing. CD31/CD4 Brown stuff came out - light brown almost like flesh only when I wiped. Boobs still sore etc. 

I considered it .. and still consider it a period.... Anyway.. I am traveling for work .. so -- I used up my last HPT on CD5/CD6 (CD32/CD33) both BFN. 
I cam home yesterday CD6 for a layover before I left again. Amazon had delivered Wondfo... I grabbed some packets... flew off . This am before I flew out -- I peed into a cup.. and tested .. Faint line :wacko: <-super confused. I used three strips -- two for LH one for HCG apparently there were HCG tests in the OV kit .... 

Hmmm... So I get in this morning hubby and I dtd... tested ALL of the HCG negative but LH super strong <--what ?? I can't because I am not able to ovulate considering period ...just finished. Anyway... I found an old EPT... faint positive. Ok -- so -- I am not going to test until the weekend - but could it be that I was preggers and didn't know ... if so - I am glad I made the call not to take CLOMID .... super defects on early development for baby. Called my doctor ... she said "Your cycle moved out to CD 27 -- wow... She ordered lab tests to draw blood. 

I will go on Thursday ... just because I don't really want to know. What if it's ectopic? Maybe this is why I am cramping. 

Also, she said that with my first pregnancy military records show that between 1-16 weeks my twin pregnancy (my eldest daughter was the only surviving twin) not HCG was detected in my monthly urinalysis... That was 14 years ago-- I didn't even know they HCG -- i thought it was just a drug test. Truth is I found out I was pregnant on physical for Iraq deployment and I was 18 weeks by then... and no i wasn't showing -- I just had bigger boobs and felt bloated... I thought it was because I kept eating Chinese from the place off the base. Wow. I am gobsmacked. I have all the symptoms ... but really being preggers and not testing positive... and having said that .. if indeed implantation completed a fews days ago... then I wouldn't test positive right away. 

WOW right? 
Two outcomes. HPT fluke and I continue on my first organized cycle. I am BBT charting, CM charting and OPK testing... 

OR I am preggers and .. well then I am done TTC. 

To be continued....


----------



## BeavertonMom

Remlap said:


> Gutted. Went to the loo this morning and heard something hit the water, when I looked I briefly saw a little grey ball. I've since had a lot of clots with af. I assume by early af and this grey ball that the egg fertilised but failed for implant for some reason. I'm so disappointed and sad. Does anyone know why an egg may fail to implant? Need to ensure I can make a better home for it next time...
> 
> :0(


I had a gray pasty clump come out on my last cycle which may or may not have been unsuccessful. -- I saw it when I wiped. Are you on Clomid? I had never seen that before either. If there is no implantation ... its bleeding not gray paste like I saw. Describe it -- what was it like?


----------



## MnGmakes3

BeavertonMom, I hope it was just IB! Fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

MnG, your poor husband! That had me cracking up though! ;-) I haven't ever even been able to get him to TRY with a young baby. We'd only been together about 4 months when my youngest nephew was born and he refused no matter what I tried. About a year later, I looked up one day when the kids were over to see my now hubby holding him. I tried not to make too big a deal out of it so as not to scare him out of it. ;-) One of his best friends had a baby last December...nope, still won't hold him.

I told my closest friends because I was so excited to start trying, but once it actually happens I wanted to wait to tell anyone except close family until after the first trimester. But then I realized I should have kept my big mouth shut on when we were going to try if that's the case, otherwise they're constantly going to be playing detective with me, looking for signs that I am. So I finally just decided to tell our closest friends when it does happen...it's way easier on me and will let them stop scrutinizing my every move! I hope it doesn't take too long (besides for the obvious reasons) so they're not asking me all the time or feeling sorry for me, since they do know. :-/


----------



## Turtle0630

BeavertonMom, that sounds promising! Good luck, FX for you!


----------



## canadabear

Emski and Lithodora: Love camping!! We go about every second weekend in the summer. I live on west coast Canada- Vancouver Island. Saw my first bear this weekend.. Only lived here for 37 years :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing well sending :dust: to you all. AFM: not sure what is up with my body. Already having O pains and huge glob of ewcm!! :shrug: 
:dust:


----------



## Bing28

Me and hubby said we weren't going to tell anyone we were TTC but I ended up telling my BFF, my two sisters and two friends at work! Whoops! 

A couple of weeks ago me and hubby had a heart to heart and he asked if I'd told one of my sister, as he knows I'm close to her, and I said no. Then he looked at me that way and said "are you sure?" as he knew I was lying - so I admitted I had. He knows me too well! :haha: 

At first the sister I'm close to kept asking me every month if there is any news, but now as time has gone on she doesn't ask any more. My second sister hasn't mentioned it since I told her. And my BFF and friends at work only mention it if I bring it up first which is good!

Originally we discussed telling close family when we do get pregnant but the longer time has gone on I would like to try and wait until after the first trimester before telling anyone as I don't want to jinx anything. We live a 2 hour drive from all our family and don't see them too often so I may manage it! But I know I'm crap at keeping secrets as I get so excited! :) 

Afm - after my supposedly 'Peak' OPK on Monday evening, my temps are still low and I've been getting 'low' readings ever since :confused: 

I'm thinking it was a false 'Peak' reading cus when I ejected the stick afterwards it was flooded and once it was dry there was hardly a second line there, let alone it being darker than the control line! Temps say I've not ovulated yet anyway which is good as me and hubby haven't been up to DTD the past couple of days. 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

Woo I missed loads last night had to work late and by time I had gotten in a cooked dinner it was pretty late :( I have always had pets I grew up with dogs, we have a 7 month old kitten who loves being picked up he lets you carry him around like a baby hes a bit of a softie and hubby carry's him around. I think he will be ok holding a baby 
@ Lit I went to bed and went straight to sleep so tonight we plan to get down to business not that it matters I am no where near O yet we are just going to try every other day going forward.
@ MnG my god you work long days are you a nurse or something a long those lines ?

How is everyone today ?


----------



## Lithodora

Morning :)

My app suggested yesterday was most likely for O. Sunday I had a bit of breast pain, yesterday I had minor twinges once or twice in my lower abdomen, and today I have very definite twinges and cramping, and based on cm it seems I am still pre-O, I think. Dtd is scheduled for this evening as it's the last fertile day by my app, but who knows! Ah the romance of it all! :)

Re: the menfolk holding babies, my husband is quite good with them from about 3 months onwards, he has nieces and nephews and was a teenager when he was helping out with his youngest siblings. He's pretty bad with them when they are newborn to 8 weeks old, but I genuinely think it's because he has huge hands, it's awkward for him to hold them and move them gently and smoothly!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning girls! Happy Wednesday (though for you in the UK it's lunch time)


Emski-
I work as an aide in a hospital right now. The long hours are mostly easy OT. I'll be 1 on 1 with patients and hey, for OT it's easy $. Plus we get a bonus for weekends worked so it doesn't bother me much. ..unless it's O weekend then there's no amount of $ that I'd leave the house for haha. 
I was planning on going back to school to be a medic but I'm worried with TTC I'd have to leave mid semester or something...I almost feel like a 50s house wife putting school on hold to have a baby. 
:blush:

I think it's comical knowing what we'll all up to this weekend ;)


----------



## Lithodora

We're visiting my parents this weekend so this was terrible planning :blush: I was going by the app saying O was yesterday, it was all planned so well! :dohh: Will just have to be quiet lol, go to bed early :sleep:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Have fun with that Lith. You vixen you :haha: :)


----------



## Emski51

lol yea have fun Lith :winkwink: 

ah the things we do to have a baby !! I am so glad I live close enough to both sets of parents so we don't have to stay over anymore we can just come home.

I think you should still go to college and train can you study from home or would you have to go to college ?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I live about 15 mins away from the campus and have the basic gen eds done from years ago.
It's only a year and half course, probably shorter if my previous classes carried, but I don't exactly have the finances available. Plus I have to work full time. 
I don't know how I'd do all that AND have a baby. 
It amazes me how people with kids go back to school. 
My parents live an hour away so we'd have no trustworthy babysitters :(


----------



## ZubZub

Hi everyone! Missing you all so I'm just checking in to see how you're all doing. I'm praying you girls come over to 1st tri super soon - it's so boring there that I've actually stopped going onto the site. Holding thumbs for lots and lots of BFP's! (Although the way things are going I may find myself back here next month - HCG's are not playing the game. Only 156 at 21dpo. In the ballpark but not good. More tests tomorrow).

Enjoy your week and loads of babydust to you all XX


----------



## Bing28

We have my sister and her 3 children staying with us this weekend so it will definitely be a pillow in the mouth to stop me being noisy! :haha:

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Zub- how are you feeling otherwise? How did your H take the news? Did you tell him in any special way? :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> We have my sister and her 3 children staying with us this weekend so it will definitely be a pillow in the mouth to stop me being noisy! :haha:
> 
> Xx

Hahaha! I am so glad we don't live with anyone else. Though my in-laws live a few miles away and have the house key so I'm always terrified that they'll just show up while we're .. going at it:dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> We have my sister and her 3 children staying with us this weekend so it will definitely be a pillow in the mouth to stop me being noisy! :haha:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hahaha! I am so glad we don't live with anyone else. Though my in-laws live a few miles away and have the house key so I'm always terrified that they'll just show up while we're .. going at it:dohh:Click to expand...

OMG, that actually did happen to us once! Both my parents and my mil live close and have keys to our place. One time a couple of years ago, his mom popped over without letting us know she was coming and we were in the middle of... Not expecting anyone, we just ignored the knock at the door, assuming whoever it was would just go away. Well she used her key to just let herself in and say hi to the dogs. Which normally I wouldn't mind at all but it was horrible for us at that exact moment! I freaked out and threw myself on the floor behind the bed (as if she would just come in our room, which of course she didn't...thankfully the bedroom door was shut though!). We just stayed completely silent in the bedroom until she left, thankfully she didn't stay long. Needless to say, the mood was COMPLETELY ruined for both of us then! :dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, I don't think I'd have a choice really on telling my sister right off the bat even if I wanted to wait. I work for her and my brother-in-law, and we work out of their house. So I see her pretty much every day, all day...I don't think I could really hide that very well, especially with how close we are and how excited I'll be! Thankfully I want to tell her and won't have to worry about that. :)

Emski, that's really cute about your husband and your kitten! :D

Lith, good luck with that this weekend! :haha:

Zub, good luck on your next round of tests! I hope you get great news that everything is progressing as it should be! :hugs:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Hey everyone! This TTC is starting to take over my life so thought I would stay away for a little bit.

Yesterday (CD11) and today (CD12) I've been getting watery CM as well as yesterday cervix was high, firm and slightly open, today its unbelievably high, soft and more open than usually. We DTD Friday, Saturday and Sunday all AM and PM then yesterday PM and today AM. Planning on waiting a day then DTD again (CD14). Really hoping this is our month!


----------



## Loobs

I'm very confused with my chart and signs for ovulation :( And I have no idea how to show you ladies it either. 

Basically I had a glob of EWCM yesterday. That happened last cycle on the day I got my positive OPK. All OPKs so far have been negative. I think my CM has been watery today but I find it hard to tell the day after BD. My temp appears to be heading up too. Confused!!! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> We have my sister and her 3 children staying with us this weekend so it will definitely be a pillow in the mouth to stop me being noisy! :haha:
> 
> Xx
> 
> Hahaha! I am so glad we don't live with anyone else. Though my in-laws live a few miles away and have the house key so I'm always terrified that they'll just show up while we're .. going at it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, that actually did happen to us once! Both my parents and my mil live close and have keys to our place. One time a couple of years ago, his mom popped over without letting us know she was coming and we were in the middle of... Not expecting anyone, we just ignored the knock at the door, assuming whoever it was would just go away. Well she used her key to just let herself in and say hi to the dogs. Which normally I wouldn't mind at all but it was horrible for us at that exact moment! I freaked out and threw myself on the floor behind the bed (as if she would just come in our room, which of course she didn't...thankfully the bedroom door was shut though!). We just stayed completely silent in the bedroom until she left, thankfully she didn't stay long. Needless to say, the mood was COMPLETELY ruined for both of us then! :dohh:Click to expand...


Turtle, that's exactly what I'm afraid of. I don't think they'd ever let themselves in, but just knowing they can keeps me from being extra frisky lol
You handled it well though, I'd probably scream and run naked thinking it was an intruder


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> I'm very confused with my chart and signs for ovulation :( And I have no idea how to show you ladies it either.
> 
> Basically I had a glob of EWCM yesterday. That happened last cycle on the day I got my positive OPK. All OPKs so far have been negative. I think my CM has been watery today but I find it hard to tell the day after BD. My temp appears to be heading up too. Confused!!! x

Do you use FF? You can always just screen shot the chart if you want help reading it. 
I read somewhere that cm will stay in a glob form and sink in water (and it doesn't soak in) whereas seminal fluid disperses and soaks into tissue.


----------



## Loobs

Thank you! Definitely watery today then. I've taken a pic of my chart on my phone so will try and put it in a separate post. I don't think it shows anything in particular yet but I'm scared incase we missed the eggy :( x


----------



## Loobs

Nevermind, it won't work. As I said, I don't think it shows anything in particular. It's just a bunch of dots and lines at the moment. 

x


----------



## Turtle0630

I didn't think she would just come in either! I really wasn't expecting that at all, especially since until the door opened, we didn't even know it was her there that was knocking. If we had, we would have just gotten dressed quickly and gone out there to let her in. Since we didn't though, we couldn't exactly come out of the bedroom after she let herself in, so we just had to pretend we weren't home. :dohh: We figured out it was her quickly though as soon as we heard her saying hi to the dogs as she opened the door! Ha!

Loobs, I've just starting trying to check CM this month and I must say, I'm kind of confused by it myself. I guess I'll just keep checking it and see how it progresses throughout the month! Hopefully I'll have a better idea of mine throughout my cycle once/if AF gets here. Good luck though, watery is definitely a good sign! :D


----------



## Lithodora

I'll give you guys a good laugh. My PIL's have been caught in the act, twice, in the last 6 months. By their children! Lol. Gives me the giggles every time I think of it. We make a big song and dance when we go into their house now, as they are liable to be anywhere around the house, teehee. Kudos to them I say! (easy knowing it wasn't me that walked in on them!)

They have a key to our house but would never let themselves in. Our doors are always locked, if they are open it means we're here and most likely going in and out to the garden or something, so anyone is welcome to come in then. But really, when the parents have already been caught at it they can't really say anything to us! His family are VERY open about bodily functions and sex life, I bet if we told his mum we were ttc her first advice would be something like "well you better get riding!" :D


----------



## Turtle0630

Lithodora said:


> I'll give you guys a good laugh. My PIL's have been caught in the act, twice, in the last 6 months. By their children! Lol. Gives me the giggles every time I think of it. We make a big song and dance when we go into their house now, as they are liable to be anywhere around the house, teehee. Kudos to them I say! (easy knowing it wasn't me that walked in on them!)
> 
> They have a key to our house but would never let themselves in. Our doors are always locked, if they are open it means we're here and most likely going in and out to the garden or something, so anyone is welcome to come in then. But really, when the parents have already been caught at it they can't really say anything to us! His family are VERY open about bodily functions and sex life, I bet if we told his mum we were ttc her first advice would be something like "well you better get riding!" :D

Oh my goodness, that's hilarious!!! I say good for them as well!...although I do feel sorry for whatever child had to walk in on that! Ha!


----------



## MnGmakes3

To funny. .I can one up that though with saying I walked in on my parents once. I must have been about 15 or so and didn't realize what was going on until I saw the bewildered look on my mom's face :dohh:

I couldn't face them for days after lol


----------



## Bing28

Lithodora said:


> I'll give you guys a good laugh. My PIL's have been caught in the act, twice, in the last 6 months. By their children! Lol. Gives me the giggles every time I think of it. We make a big song and dance when we go into their house now, as they are liable to be anywhere around the house, teehee. Kudos to them I say! (easy knowing it wasn't me that walked in on them!)
> 
> They have a key to our house but would never let themselves in. Our doors are always locked, if they are open it means we're here and most likely going in and out to the garden or something, so anyone is welcome to come in then. But really, when the parents have already been caught at it they can't really say anything to us! His family are VERY open about bodily functions and sex life, I bet if we told his mum we were ttc her first advice would be something like "well you better get riding!" :D

Haha...that's so funny! Mind you, my hubby told me when he was a teenager he walked in on his parents in the act doing it from behind bent over the sofa! Lol

I've heard my parents too, but never physically seen anything thank goodness! Hearing it was bad enough! 

But my mum has nearly walked in on us...not long after me and my hubby started dating when I still lived with my parents, we were in my room doing stuff (not sex but other stuff if you know what I mean ;) ) and I heard my mum coming up the stairs about to come in my room. So I shouted for her not to come in my room as I was getting changed...she guessed otherwise and didn't speak to me for a week! Lol! 

Oh and the funniest thing with us was when I was learning to drive! My hubby took me out on a 'driving lesson'. We found a little country lane and pulled up only for me to get the car stuck in mud! We called the AA and they said they would be 2 hours...so we thought "what can we do for 2 hours in the car, in the middle of nowhere, on a cold, wet winters night?" Half an hour later, in the middle of the act, car windows all steamed up, we see headlights behind us! We quickly throw our clothes back on just before the AA driver knocks on the window! From the look on his face he knew full well what we had been up to! Better still the AA driver got stuck in mud too and had to ring a local farmer to pull us both out with his tractor who charged us £200 for doing so! That was the most expensive sex I've ever had to pay for and I didn't even get to finish! :haha:

Xx


----------



## Loobs

Loving your stories! 

We have also got busy in the car, parked in the middle of nowhere in the dark. Then we spotted someone walking their dog, so we promptly pulled ourselves together and left. One of my friends was telling me recently that it's a very popular spot for dogging. So embarrassing! We are not into that :haha: x


----------



## Bing28

Lol! Just remembered another car story...we were on a long journey and I was going down on my hubby whilst he was driving. A little while afterwards we stopped for petrol. He got out of the car to fill it up and his trousers fell down as he had forgotten to do them back up! 

I wouldn't dream of doing things like that now! How different things are when you first meet! :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

You guys are giving me some big laughs over here, I love it! Thanks for that! Who says the waiting game has to be boring? :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hahahahahaha that's too funny! 

I'm loving these. I haven't done anything in a car in ages! Hmm... ;)


----------



## Bug222

MnGmakes3 said:


> I forgot to temp today. .oops.
> I dunno how all you ladies have so much time to DTD. If I work 12 hrs I'm so tired when I get home at 8 that all I want to do is :sleep:
> Luckily I have Thursday off so we can stay up Wednesday and have some fun :haha: and when the weekend comes we won't have time for anything else but ;)

oh i hear you on this one! I have been on nights the past couple of days... of course right over my fertile window. I have been working my 12 hr night, coming home and going to bed. DH would put DS down for a nap at noon then come wake me up to bd.. then back to sleep for a couple of hours- get up and head back to work. phew.. im so very tired!!! 

Finally got a very pos opk today after a few days of "almost" positives

Congrats Laurans!!!


----------



## Lithodora

I have had crampy twinges all day today really low down on both sides, culminating in really weird strong shooting twinges now in my right side, below and between my hip bone and bellybutton. Wtf? If that's O pain I'm impressed with my body for tuning in on it so much when I rarely felt it before!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lith did you say if you took am opk yet? 

I've had twinges and loads of ewcm but my opk couldn't be more negative. I'm so confused :shrug:


----------



## Lithodora

MnG I'm not using opks or anything, first month half assed trying and not ttc again until 2015 so didn't want to obsess too much which is what I'd do with too much info for myself.


----------



## Bing28

Morning all! 

How is everyone today? 

MnG - I usually have 4-5 days of ewcm before I get a positive OPK! Your body is probably just gearing up for O.

Bug - good on you for still DTD working that many hours! What do you do for a living again?

Lith - sounds like ovulation pain to me. I felt I got more in time with my body each cycle! I started noticing twinges I never use to realise I even had before!

Afm - I have come to the conclusion that the fixed smiley on my OPK on Monday was definitely a false positive. Firstly it was 4-5 days earlier than I normally ovulate, when I ejected the test stick it was flooded, I tested 1.5 hours later and it was negative, I've still got lots of ewcm and temps are still low this morning. Anyway I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now knowing I've not O yet, as I thought we had missed it. :) 

Plus I got a flashing smiley last night! So I should get another fixed smiley in the next few days! 

It was funny, as me and hubby DTD last night and afterwards I popped in a soft cup to keep all those spermies in place. I went to the loo, then got back into bed and hubby turned round and said to me "how did you go for a wee with a 'thing' up there?"! to which I turned around and said "are you shitting me? You honestly think I wee out of my vagina?" He obviously didn't pay much attention in his biology classes at school! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Lithodora

Morning/Middle of the night! :)

How is everyone? I think we're all done now with BD tbh, the app said O was Tuesday, I had all those twinges yesterday, we dtd last night so that's all we can do now! Just going to relax now and enjoy our weekend with my parents, no more pressure to dtd, just for fun if it happens!

Who is up soonest for testing?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning! 
It's only 530 am here on my day off (woohoo) but I had to let the dog out and feed him.
What better way to pass the time then here. :)

I took another opk last night, still negative. Luckily we have zero weekend plans so there's no excuse that there's no time. It is a fine line with H, as he has some performance anxiety.... but I'm hoping to try every other day ( we should still hit the pos opk sometime this weekend) .


I hope you all have a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## Emski51

oo fx Lith I still am not due to O until Thursday so I am chilling looking forward to the weekend and spending sometime with hubby we have started the Marathon sex session (wish me luck) im going to be knackered !! and I am now planning a surprise birthday party for my mother in law at my house so that will take my mind off the impending tww. However if all goes well and I get a BFP I won't be able to drink and seeing as its at my house I need some good excuses :)


----------



## ZubZub

Hi Girls

Looks like I was right - hcg dropped today from 156 to 152. Guess now all I have to do is wait for the period from hell. I'm not sure if I'll be back here for a while. This has completely drained me emotionally. But I really hope you get STICKY bfp's, you all deserve them! XX


----------



## Turtle0630

Zub, I'm so sorry to hear that!!! :( I can only imagine how emotionally drained this is making you, and completely understand you needing to step back from here for a little while. Your sticky bean will happen at some point, I have faith...hopefully sooner rather than later! :hugs:

Emski, FX that you'll need those drinking excuses at the party in a couple of weeks! :D Do you normally drink mixed drinks, beer or wine? If mixed drinks, just don't put the alcohol in and nobody will be any the wiser that you're not actually drinking. :)

Bing, that's funny! Silly boys! ;)

Afm, I'm just confused right now. I haven't been temping or using OPK's yet so I don't have the best idea ever on what my body is doing yet. I started checking CM this month, and Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday I've had creamy (sorry if TMI). I've been checking it a couple of times a day though so as not to miss anything, especially this first month. Well then last night right before bed it had switched from creamy to what I thought was EWCM. There wasn't a lot, but I was really excited! H wasn't feeling well and it was kind of late so we decided to wait until today to BD...especially since I figured that meant I was gearing up to O, not that I already was. We went to bed and I did feel a few twinges on my right side (last month I felt them on the left so that would make sense) but not as strong as last month so again, figured I was gearing up for it. I had wanted to BD this morning before work (just in case it really was O last night) but H was feeling even worse this morning so that was a no-go. I was keeping my FX that he'll be feeling better tonight. Well I checked my CM this morning and it appears to be back to creamy already! Could that really have been it, is that the only window I have of symptoms?! It was less than 12 hours of EWCM, I was anticipating at least a day gearing up for O, if not more! WTH, body?? So now I'm afraid that we just missed it all together. :( We did at least BD on Tuesday so if that was it last night, hopefully some of those little guys were still sticking around! I told DH that if nothing happens this month, I'll be using the OPK's next month. Ugh!


----------



## Bing28

Oh Zub Zub. I'm so sorry. FX'd it's not bad news. Maybe it is a vanishing twin?!

How long was it between each count? 

Xx


----------



## Bug222

Oh Zubzub I'm so very sorry xxx

Bing- I'm an ICU nurse :)


----------



## Loobs

So sorry Zubzub :hugs:

MnG - thats why I was so confused yesterday! My OPK was so white that there was no "is it positive?? Maybe?" kinda thoughts. Just negative, clearly! But lots of EWCM. Today the EWCM is back and my OPK is positive. Keep BDing and testing! And it's late for me (I think), this is CD16! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Im so sorry zub! Praying you get some gods news soon! 

Loobs, looks like we're opk twins lol. .I tested around 10am and got a pos!!! Where's the hubby when you need him?? *insert tapping fingers here:

Can someone respond to my question about the CB digitals I posted in the forum? please?


----------



## Bing28

I have replied to your thread MnG! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> I have replied to your thread MnG!
> 
> Xx

Thanks! I was just really confused because of what FF was telling me. Given hubby's "anxiety" we do anything last night and then not be able to do it again today. Now we have a better chance to catch that egg!


----------



## Loobs

Yay for OPK twins! Hopefully we will get to be bump buddies too! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Gosh I love when hubby gets home :thumbup: ;) :yipee:


Does anyone have any exciting weekend plans other than :sex:? Lol


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Gosh I love when hubby gets home :thumbup: ;) :yipee:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any exciting weekend plans other than :sex:? Lol

We aren't doing anything too crazy and exciting this weekend. Saturday we're going to a grilled appetizer/wine pairing at a local winery that we've been wanting to check out. Then Sunday is our one year anniversary :happydance:. We don't have a lot planned for it though really; we got married at this pretty stone hall in a park, so we're planning on taking our one year cake, some of the leftover beer that DH and one of the groomsmen brewed for the wedding, and our presents out to the park to celebrate in the evening. Other than running errands around town and cleaning/catching up on yard work, that's about it! How about you ladies?


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry - I got behind on all the threads I am in.
It looks like I am almost right on track with some of you - day three of flashing smiley on CB digi OPK so hoping for that solid tomorrow!


----------



## Bug222

im headed to Bard on the Beach on Sat- its a summer long event during which there are Shakespeare's plays acted out on a stage that is set up in a park overlooking the ocean. It is beautiful! We are seeing A Midsummer Nights Dream.


----------



## MnGmakes3

That sounds like fun! I wish the area where I lived had something like that!


----------



## Bing28

Loobs / MnG - I got my solid tonight so we are OPK triplets! :) 

We have my sister & her 3 kids visiting this weekend and we are all going to Legoland in Windsor for the day on Saturday. And prob have a BBQ on Sunday if the weather holds out. 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Bug, that sounds great! We have something similar to that here but obviously it's not overlooking the ocean in landlocked Kansas! ;-) it's just in a regular park. Sounds fun, enjoy!


----------



## Mintastic

Bing28 said:


> Loobs / MnG - I got my solid tonight so we are OPK triplets! :)
> 
> Xx

Tonight? I thought you could only do the advanced CB digi once in the morning with FMU? No?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've never heard of having to use OPKs with FMU. LH surges happen throughout the day, no? It would make sense to me to use it more then just fmu.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Loobs / MnG - I got my solid tonight so we are OPK triplets! :)
> 
> We have my sister & her 3 kids visiting this weekend and we are all going to Legoland in Windsor for the day on Saturday. And prob have a BBQ on Sunday if the weather holds out.
> 
> Xx

Wahoo!

I'm jealous of you girls living in England. It sounds so beautiful!


----------



## Bing28

The instructions say to use FMU but I always test in evening when I get home from work as everyone on this website told me that you usually get your LH surge mid morning so if you test with FMU you could miss out on important BDing time, or miss the surge all together! 

I tested this theory out one cycle and got a flashing smiley with FMU and a solid smiley when I got home from work. Ever since I test in the evening (although I think around 2pm is the optimum time to test but I find it difficult to test at work).


----------



## Mintastic

Oh darn...yeah I was just going on the instructions. Just getting home from work now but I peed right before I left... Oh well.


----------



## Mintastic

Actually... Now that I think about it I believe the instructions even had a scary warning that if you don't use FMU you could get a false peak reading... I don't know why scientifically but I would worry about that.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'll have to read my instructions. Hmm..

Still I think if it's at peak AND cm coincides then I doubt it would be false. Either way we still DTDd :yipee:


----------



## Mintastic

True! My signs are so all over the place I don't know what to trust but yours sound spot on!


----------



## Bing28

I got a false positive this month actually but I thought it may have been false because when I ejected the test stick it was flooded and when it dried out there was only 1 line there. Also it was earlier than i usually get my peak and I hadn't had as much ewcm and hadn't had any cramps which I usually get! So I kinda knew to keep testing to be on the safe side :)

Xx


----------



## Samanthatc

Cd12 today so O should be happening soon. Had lots of EWCM yesterday and we BDd last night. Will bd more over the wkend too. Fingers crossed tightly :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy Friday! 

So I think my thermometer took a dump. For the past 3 days it's been at 97.22..I've never had the same temps before so I think it's time for a new one... ugh
In other bad news I forgot I had a girls night after work today so I'm worried by the time I get home O window will be gone. Woe is me :cry:


----------



## Emski51

Woo Friday !!!

Have you ovulated yet ? don't you still get 12-24 hrs after ovulation, still you might as well BD you know just in case ;)

Ooo a girls night out sounds good my evening consists of going for a run, cooking dinner and watching crappy tv !

I have a question is it normal to get lots of CM on cycle day 9 I am not due to ovulate until next week by my cm has increased quite a bit still negative on OPK so I am not to concerned as we plan to BD tonight and every other night until the end of next week. But do you girls get a few day of fertile cm ??


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yes I did! I had fertile cm 2 days before my pos OPK yesterday. Do you normally O early in the cycle? 

I'm hoping to get it on :haha: after work before I have to leave. Otherwise I don't think by 10pm that it'll still be a positive reading. H can't perform on demand anyway and I know added pressure will be bad enough. Maybe I will just wait till I get home :-k


----------



## Emski51

Well last month I had a positive OPK on cd 12 so I will take one when I get in from work to be honest I never really took that much notice of what my body was doing the whole time I was not trying to have a baby I just sort of took it for granted that it was doing what it was suppose to !!

Hum how long do you have between getting in and going back out ? could you tempt him into the shower ;) or anything along those lines ??


----------



## MnGmakes3

I really don't have ANY time but I don't mind being late for them in exchange for time with hubby. Gosh, it sounds like I'm using him for a donation lol. The shower won't work either as he is much taller than myself (he's 6'7 and it's just a funny epic fail lol) 
Girls night might just have to be postponed so I don't make him feel stressed or hurried.

Isn't it funny how for years our bodies have been doing this and we haven't noticed until we actually NEED it? Before we were TTC, it felt like it was one AF after another with no time in between. Now it feels like forever between cycles and can't go by fast enough haha


----------



## Emski51

Lol I know what you mean I am 5.5 - 5.6 pushing it my hubby is is 6.1 we tried the shower was an epic failure never to be repeated I think he ended up with a nose bleed if I remember correctly ah those were the days !

I know it seems like a life time between af last month was a killer my first tww was a drag it felt like it would never end ! I am hoping this time round will be a bit easier I am going to try and not symptom spot and read to much into everything.

Hehe I am sure your husband does not mind but I agree I don't think they like to be rushed when it comes to that it prob does make it harder (no pun intended) to perform if its like we have 15 mins get your pants of kind of situation.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lol a bloody nose?! The poor guy. I'm the same height as you so I'm sure you can imagine him taller and the imagination we need to use in the shower :blush:


I agree, my first 2ww felt like a lifetime! I was soo convinced I was pregnant that I even got the "congrats daddy" gift. ... it's still in my undie drawer hiding and collecting dust :coffee:
It's so hard to think about anything else, I don't know how anyone does it.


----------



## Emski51

Well yea I think you would need more than a telephone book to make up the height difference !!! and hes quite a bit taller than my hubby 

I am not sure how these women do it it was virtually all I thought about even at work it was always there in the back of my mind and then the poas addiction omg I could see myself wasting a fortune on HPT if I test like I did last month this is why this month I am trying to be a bit more logical and hopefully more self restrained with myself or I will bankrupt us if this takes a while to get that elusive bfp.


----------



## Loobs

Bing - yay for O triplets! 

I was also convinced that I was pregnant in my first TWW. I should have ovulated while we were on our honeymoon, and obviously there was no lack of sex then. Maybe too much? I dunno. It didn't work anyways. I was heartbroken!

My OPK has gone negative today. I also test in the afternoon. My temp is up to 36.10 which is around the same level as the highest temp I've had this cycle. Hopefully it'll keep going up! I am also whipping out the lingerie tonight - we are getting a bit tired! x


----------



## Turtle0630

Happy Friday, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today!

Haha on the shower stuff! It doesn't work for us either...in fact, H and I have never actually tried it because I just know it won't work. I have found from experiences in the past that I don't do well in those situations, and H is 6' while I'm only 5'2". So yeah, we have the height thing working against us as well! Not even worth trying, it would be an epic faith as well! :haha:

I've been wondering how these women do it too! I'm only on my second month of trying and I feel like it's already all that I think about too! I'm trying really hard to be logical about it too; even if my mind is running a million miles a minute obsessing, I'm not buying lots of tests and I'm trying to wait to test until AF is almost due to arrive, or already past. If I did it like I wanted to then I think I'd be bankrupting us as well! :dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

I really have no idea at this point what's going on with my cycle. I don't know if I ovulated a couple of days ago or if I'm still gearing up for it. I really need to start temping or using opk's or both, this relying on cm only thing isn't working out as smoothly as I'd hoped. I guess I'll just keep bd'ing every other day or so for now and hope that I can figure out where I am in my cycle soon. :/


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle, when was the last day of AF?


----------



## Turtle0630

My last cycle was my first off BCP and was 27 days (I'm lucky, I know). I started my last AF on Saturday, 7/26 and finished it on Tuesday, 7/29. It was pretty light compared to how they used to be on BCP but not light enough to be concerning I don't think. So today is CD14. I'm pretty sure I did O on CD14 last cycle so I assume(d) I would sometime around the same this cycle. But having just gotten off BCP, who really knows for sure.

Ok, sorry if this part is TMI...Monday, Tuesday and most of Wednesday this week (CD10, 11 and 12) I had creamy cm. Then late Wednesday night I had a slight amount of EWCM...not much, but it was there, along with some slight pangs on the right side that could have potentially been O pains. Then when I woke up Thursday morning it was back to creamy! Which is so confusing to me because it was less than 12 hours later, and I thought you usually go fertile CM for longer than that! Today I think it's still creamy but it's so scant that it's hard for me to tell for sure...I can't really tell if it's transitioning into water, or transitioning back to sticky. Which I know, would make all the difference right now. Sigh.


----------



## AngelOb

I caved and took a test today, I'm 13dpo so I figured it would be accurate enough. It was :bfn: guess I will wait the 3 days and see if the witch shows up and if not I'll test again. Fx'd though that it was just because I didn't use FMU.


----------



## Turtle0630

AngelOb said:


> I caved and took a test today, I'm 13dpo so I figured it would be accurate enough. It was :bfn: guess I will wait the 3 days and see if the witch shows up and if not I'll test again. Fx'd though that it was just because I didn't use FMU.

Awww, sorry it was a BFN, Angel! FX that it was just the FMU thing and that you get your BFP the next time you test in a few days! :D


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> My last cycle was my first off BCP and was 27 days (I'm lucky, I know). I started my last AF on Saturday, 7/26 and finished it on Tuesday, 7/29. It was pretty light compared to how they used to be on BCP but not light enough to be concerning I don't think. So today is CD14. I'm pretty sure I did O on CD14 last cycle so I assume(d) I would sometime around the same this cycle. But having just gotten off BCP, who really knows for sure.
> 
> Ok, sorry if this part is TMI...Monday, Tuesday and most of Wednesday this week (CD10, 11 and 12) I had creamy cm. Then late Wednesday night I had a slight amount of EWCM...not much, but it was there, along with some slight pangs on the right side that could have potentially been O pains. Then when I woke up Thursday morning it was back to creamy! Which is so confusing to me because it was less than 12 hours later, and I thought you usually go fertile CM for longer than that! Today I think it's still creamy but it's so scant that it's hard for me to tell for sure...I can't really tell if it's transitioning into water, or transitioning back to sticky. Which I know, would make all the difference right now. Sigh.

I think it's just your body trying to regulate hormones without the BC. I bet it'll go back to fertile in the next few days.


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, MnG! I sure hope so! So in your opinion then you'd guess that I haven't ovulated yet? I sure hope not, because we BD'd on Tuesday and then again yesterday, but if that was it for my fertile window overnight Wednesday into Thursday then we most likely missed it. :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

I don't want to say no definitely. I've never heard of a short fertile window especially if you're saying it was only a day. Though I do know it can take months to regulate after BC.

Can you get a dollar store opk and test for a day or two? That way you can tell if it's getting darker.


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> I don't want to say no definitely. I've never heard of a short fertile window especially if you're saying it was only a day. Though I do know it can take months to regulate after BC.
> 
> Can you get a dollar store opk and test for a day or two? That way you can tell if it's getting darker.

Yeah, even weirder was that it was even less than a day! I noticed it at like 9pm on Wednesday, and it was gone by 6am the next morning! Gah! 

Oh what a great idea! I don't know why I didn't think of that, thanks! So since I've never used them before....if I have already ovulated, will it show anything on it at all? I'm guessing no, but that if I haven't yet they show a faint line as you near O that just gets darker and darker until you do? I guess I can just read the directions...haha! ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lol. . Yes ..I have some cheapies I normally use and as it gets darker I'll use the digital. Any opk will still show up but obviously if you take one now and it's lighter tomorrow then it's over (boo!)
Hopefully that's not the case and it gets darker! Fx'd for you! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Ahhh, gotcha! So it will most likely still be there if I did O a few days ago, will just continue to get lighter and lighter each day instead of darker and darker (which would be the case if I was leading up to it). Thanks so much for helping me with this, I really appreciate it! I feel pretty stupid when it comes to all of this stuff. It's so funny how our bodies have been doing this for years but most of us are pretty much completely clueless as to what it's doing until we start ttc!


----------



## Lithodora

But don't spermies live for a few days? So if you dtd on Tuesday and O was Wednesday that's fine, no? You don't have to dtd precisely when you ovulate?


----------



## Turtle0630

Lithodora said:


> But don't spermies live for a few days? So if you dtd on Tuesday and O was Wednesday that's fine, no? You don't have to dtd precisely when you ovulate?

Yes, definitely. I know I'm not completely out if I did O on Wednesday...I just would have liked to have had more than one time of dtd that could potentially count if that was the case! The time we did before Tuesday was Saturday so while they could even potentially have survived since then, obviously that's even less likely. I know it only takes one time, and one little spermie...but I would feel better about it if I had more than one shot this month! :D


----------



## Turtle0630

And more than that, I would feel better if I just knew what the heck my body was doing, and what phase of my cycle it is in! ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> And more than that, I would feel better if I just knew what the heck my body was doing, and what phase of my cycle it is in! ;)

If we knew what the heck our bodies were doing we wouldn't be here. I'd be on a beach somewhere having a few :drunk:


----------



## Mintastic

As far as how people deal with TTC - you just have to keep going there isn't really anything else you can do. What I don't get is how people can NTNP - we did it for one month and I felt so helpless. At least with attc you feel like you are doing your best.

Also, I am jelly of those of you who can get dollar store OPKs. We don't have chain dollar stores like Dollar Tree or Family dollar in NYC just little privately owned 99¢ stores - they sell preg tests but not OPKs.


----------



## Bug222

Mintastic said:


> As far as how people deal with TTC - you just have to keep going there isn't really anything else you can do. What I don't get is how people can NTNP - we did it for one month and I felt so helpless. At least with attc you feel like you are doing your best.
> 
> Also, I am jelly of those of you who can get dollar store OPKs. We don't have chain dollar stores like Dollar Tree or Family dollar in NYC just little privately owned 99¢ stores - they sell preg tests but not OPKs.

like mintastic said- you just keep on hoping and trying. 

ff gave me my crosshairs- I thought they would be the day later but we are covered either way 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mintastic

Glad you got your BD in at the right time Bug!

I don't know what to do because EOD is tough enough for us and we already BD'd yesterday and a few times earlier in the week due to my getting four straight days of flashing smilies but just now I got more ewcm than I have ever seen in my life so obviously we should BD tonight but we are going out late and I worry it will be tough to make it happen.


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, can you BD earlier in the evening before you go out? I've found that I do a better hub with making it happen if I do it earlier in the evening, more like after work and before dinner. I just get too tired later on. Sometimes I manage but I have better luck earlier. Thankfully it didn't take H too long to pick up on this, so he accommodates my lameness well. ;) 

I did an opk when I got home from work, it was close to being as dark as the control line but not quite. So now I'll just keep testing the next few days and see if it's getting lighter or darker. It's so hard to tell for sure, it's so close to the control line. But H agreed that it was a little off, and even agreed to help me read them the next few days if I'm having a hard time telling for sure. :)


----------



## Mintastic

I agree - reading the strip OPKs can be so tricky. That is great that your hubs will help you look at them turtle!

Well...it looks like our plans might be cancelled - DH got stuck at work and his brother flaked (unsurprisingly) which is good for TTC stuff but sad for life as I was actually looking forward to it (a live-scored movie).


----------



## Turtle0630

I thought it was great too! I will admit, I was a little surprised that he agreed to help without any fuss or hesitation, but pleasantly so! :)

Awww, sorry your plans look to be cancelled! :( That's always a bummer, especially when it's something you've been really looking forward to. And it sounds like that would've been really cool! But hey, like you said, at least it's a positive thing with your ttc life! :)


----------



## NicaQ

I've been MIA, waiting to start OPKing haha, starting OPKs today, CD 17. I meant to start them 2 days ago, but things kept coming up :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle- I'm so glad you were able to get those opks! And even happier that they were dark. Better get your game face on girl! :happydance:


Mint- it sucks about the cheap opks. Are you able to get them online though? 



Afm- girls night was a blast. I had a little too much fun though and now I'm paying for it...no bueno. I totally forgot I have work today so I'm dragging my ass praying no one will notice. 
Great news though.. When I came home last night hubby was raring to get it on. .AND..I took another OPK this morning and it was still positive! :yipee: This is the first time in months that we were able to BD 2 days in a row and have it fall on cd14.
So I'm assuming by tomorrow it'll be negative and I will be 1dpo?? I'm cautiously excited this cycle :)


----------



## Loobs

Sounding good MnG! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks. I have the CD21 BW Friday, hoping for some great news. I'll be crushed if they say I didn't O "good enough".


----------



## Loobs

Hope it all goes well!

I think I've already O'd. My only worry is that we didn't manage to DTD yesterday, which was one of my days post positive OPK that we should have BD'd. But every second day isn't bad, eh? Just need to wait and see what my chart does now! I really wanna see crosshairs! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Of course you should! Any time is better then no time! 

Did you have 3 days of high temps yet? I'm still waiting on mine as well. They didn't show for me last month and I had to change FF settings. Very much a pain in the ass. Why can't everything just go as planned? :wacko:


----------



## Loobs

Nah not yet! Yesterdays temp was the same as the highest temp I've had this cycle and todays was a bit higher again. I'm a bit lost to be honest cos this is my first cycle charting. My OPK was positive on Thursday, yesterdays was negative so I suspect I ovulated yesterday, if I did at all! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

If you ovulated yesterday you're officially 1dpo today! Wahooo! :happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Mn! That's great! I know you were struggling to get BD in at the right times last cycle.

I haven't ordered cheapies online yet but I should. I settled for store-brand which is more expensive than ic but way cheaper than name-brand.

I got my solid smiley! After 4 days of flashing. The Walgreen's cheapie doesn't look as positive as it did earlier in my cycle though which is still confusing (photos in my post in OPK gallery).
Oh well I am just so happy to get a positive anything on cd16 after not getting one til cd23 last cycle!


----------



## Loobs

Hope so!

Looking good Mint, CD16 is definitely an improvement on CD23 last cycle! Yay! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

That's great mint!!!! CD 16 is much better. Hopefully that means a longer LP as well.
I'm loving all this good news! :)


----------



## Bug222

Looks like I didn't actually ov this cycle. See some of you in next months threads- good luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I have a question. I've been using the CB digital for 2 cycles now. Each time the smiley would go away after 5 mins and I'd reuse until it was negative again. 2 days ago I got the smiley again but this time the screen didn't clear. I had a 2nd one so I used that thinking it was a fluke....The same thing happened. Half an hour later the screen still hasn't cleared. Has anyone had this issue? I'd hate to have to buy a new one.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bug222 said:


> Looks like I didn't actually ov this cycle. See some of you in next months threads- good luck and lots of baby dust

Oh no! Are you sure??


----------



## Mintastic

Bug - so sorry to here that - are you sure? 

Mn - I have the advanced cb digi - are you using the regular or advanced? For that one according to the package the flashing smilies (high) go away after 5mins but the sold smiley (peak) stays for 2 days. I just checked mine from this morning and it is still there.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm not sure now. I've never had the flashing smiley. But like I said I've used them at least 5 times last month and the month before, each time had solid smileys. They've never been "stuck" there. The screen always reset. :shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

Mn - do you still have the box to see if it is regular or advanced? And if regular then the instructions? Mine has instructions also that explain what to do in case of certain errors.


----------



## Bug222

Only one temp higher than cover line and that was yesterday. I don't understand cause my boobs have been super sore since ov, been nauseated and cramping which are usually ov signs for me. I'm just so upset.


----------



## Mintastic

Hmm Bug...I am new to charting so I could be wrong but if today's was an open circle (sleep deprivation maybe?) and yesterday's was a little high maybe there is still hope if it is closed circle and high again tomorrow?

Also I forget, which type of OPK were you using?


----------



## Bug222

I use two different kinds of IC- Wondofo and one I can't remember the name of- they are stark white now

My temps are never at the same time cause I work shift work- but I have always been able to see a clear shift


----------



## Mintastic

Bug - I can only seem to see one past cycle of yours (June) on FF and that one was pretty clear but I dunno how badly the shift work time issue can affect things or not. Have you had annovultory cycles before?


----------



## Mintastic

Oh and also I just remembered! Doesn't that not definitely mean you are out? Can't the body gear up to O and get an lp surge then not actually O but try again later in the cycle and succeed?


----------



## Loobs

Bug - I hope Mint is right, maybe the sleep thing has something to do with it? Wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow. Like Mint, I'm pretty new to all of this too but I hope that temp is wrong :) x


----------



## Turtle0630

Nica, welcome back! :) Hope you're getting good results on your OPKs! 

MnG, I'm glad you had a good time last night, that's awesome about your timing matching up so well this month! YAY!!! So happy for you, FX that you caught that eggie! Sorry you're not feeling so well today though...I've definitely had a few mornings like that at work and it's no fun AT ALL. Hope your shift goes by quickly for you! Also, I obviously don't have any clue about what's going on with your digital tests, I hope you get it figured out soon! Either way you still should have O'd right?

Loobs, I'd say that's sounding positive for you as well! Yay! 

Mint, that's awesome that you got your solid smiley today!!! And earlier in your cycle this time, even better!!! So much good news in this thread the last few days, I love it!!!

Bug, I really hope it's like Mint says and the temp problems are just from your shift times/testing at different times. I really know nothing about temping yet but it sounds like that's at least a possibility! Or at the very least, that maybe it's like Mint suggested and you'll gear up again later this month to O then instead, if you haven't yet! FX for you, don't give up hope yet!

Afm, I actually wasn't able to find the dollar store OPK's to use so I ended up buying the store brand ones from CVS. Probably not quite as cheap as dollar store ones but at least cheaper than the name brand ones. I'm planning on buying some ic for next cycle though if this one isn't a lucky one. 

Anyways, I tested again today and it was waaaay lighter than yesterday. So since yesterday was technically a negative but super close in color to the control one, I'm assuming I had just recently ovulated and now I'm moving further away from it. Considering my other symptoms on Wednesday night, I'm guessing it was probably Wednesday night/early Thursday that I did, if at all. I'm going to test again in a little bit (just to be sure) but if that's the case, oh well. We BD'd Tuesday, Thursday and Friday so if it was sometime around then, I'm at least somewhat covered. If I had realized that was going to be the case, I obviously would have made sure that we did on Wednesday as well but oh well! What can you do, right? At least we got a little bit in during that time frame!


----------



## Bug222

Cause I only have the free FF I can only have two cycles displayed. Never had an annovulary cycle before but who knows- prob still just screwed up from the last MMC.


----------



## Turtle0630

Hmmmm....So I tested again, and this time it's back to being much darker again! At least as dark as yesterday, if not a little darker. It's oh so very close to being as dark as the control line. It says to read it after 4 mins, but when I looked again after 10 mins total, it looked to maybe be even slightly darker than the control line!..which is why I guess you shouldn't look at them outside the time they tell you, huh? ;) Gah, I got these to be LESS confused and now I just feel MORE confused! Stupid body. Maybe I'll test again later, just to see. That's not obsessive, right? ;) haha!


----------



## Mintastic

I think I am done with the cheap strips after this cycle (if I still need them!) - the constant confusion of trying to interpret them just isn't worth it. I will just try to find the best possible deal online for digis and stick with them.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I have so much to catch up on! 

Turtle, from your previous symptoms early in the week I would say you did O.. but I find it odd that the opks got darker. Hmmm... :-k

Mint- I've found a bunch of strips on ebay. The last 2 CB dig I got were from there and way cheaper than buying at the store. The only times I use ICs anymore is to appeas the POAS in me and to see if I'm at all close before using the digis.


Afm- work went ok. I was miserably nauseous all day but it was only 4 hours and went by quick. Did some shopping, made dinner with hubby and now it's coach potatoe time lol


----------



## RubysMommy

So, unfortunately I don't think we will be able to try this month. :( My poor husband just found out he has a prostate infection! Super random thing to happen I guess. But it's too painful for him to get 'excited' and burns after. I haven't O'd yet, so maybe the antibiotics will kick in before I do! Other wise I may see some of you ladies in next months thread! Good luck to everyone! I hope this is the month for you all :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry Ruby! His health is definitely top priority this month. Fx'd that the antibiotics work quick!


----------



## Mintastic

Mn - thanks I will try eBay!

Ruby's - I also hope that the antibiotics work quickly for him and that you maybe O a little later. Last cycle I had a pretty bad stomach infection that I thought would put me out of the game but ended up Oing really late and still got a chance. I hope you will too!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks Mn and Mint! 

His health is definitely the priority. He has to take antibiotics for a month. Luckily he was persistent with the dr (who told him it was bruised at 1st) and even still it took 3 weeks, 2 appointments, a microscope, and a ct scan to finally figure out the problem. 

My cycles aren't regular yet since I am still nursing my 9 month old, so there is a good chance I won't O until next week. It was cd 22 last month. But we will just wait and see :)


----------



## Tui

Hi ladies, do you have room for one more?

Will be testing very end of august I expect. Hoping that I'm super fertile this month, after a d&c from a mmc last month. Wish me luck.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies.. Phone glitchy can't always reply but am here and reading it all. Sending :dust: to those waiting. :hugs: to those AF got and :yipee: to the bfps. 
Temps are up..will see how things go.


----------



## Loobs

Crosshairs for me today!! Officially 3dpo. The only thing is, FF has me ovulating on the day of my positive OPK so we had only BD'd every second day. It's got our timing as "good" and I'm not sure that'll be enough! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Tui! Welcome :wave: i will add you for the end of the month. Let me know if you need the day changed.

Loobs- how exciting! I'm so hoping this is your month! 

Afm, I also got the crosshairs today! :happydance:
Here's something I don't get. Every month that I've temped FF gave me crosshairs the 1 or 2 days AFTER my first pos OPK (I had 3 days of solid smileys). This time (and I'm sure the temps have something to do with it) is showing O on the first day. Shouldn't it technically be the day after? 

I'm assuming as my temps go it might change again. Just confused


----------



## Loobs

Yay for crosshairs!! I also expected my chart to show that I ovulated on the day after my positive OPK, but it's saying that I did on the same day. X


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave:

hi everyone, i'm 3dpo today and af due 21st. probably will test that day or the 22nd. not sure yet. may i join you?:flower:


----------



## Bing28

Loobs/MnG - I got crosshairs today too so am 3dpo as well! :) 

Same as you I O the day I got my positive OPK! We only DTD twice (day before and day of ovulation) so we'll will have to wait and see if that was enough. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Like you two, I was expecting to O either Friday or Saturday but FF says Thursday. I didn't take my OPK until 9pm on Thursday evening so I must have ovulated overnight. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Hi MommyOfOne! :wave:

Looks like there are four of us who are 3dpo today! FX'd we all get our BFP's this month! 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommyxofxone said:


> :wave:
> 
> hi everyone, i'm 3dpo today and af due 21st. probably will test that day or the 22nd. not sure yet. may i join you?:flower:

:wave: You're added!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Hi MommyOfOne! :wave:
> 
> Looks like there are four of us who are 3dpo today! FX'd we all get our BFP's this month!
> 
> Xx

How fun! Is it sad that I'm uber excited for everyone? :drunk:


----------



## Loobs

I love having buddies! Hopefully we will be bump buddies too! X


----------



## Mintastic

I am excited for everyone too. Yay for all the crosshairs! I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## Loobs

Hope so Mint! Fx for you x


----------



## Emski51

Hello ladies 

Hope you are all having a good weekend liking all the positive posts on here question when wiped sorry tmi I had small blood spots in watery cm I am not due to o yet any ideas ??


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to those just joining us! :)

Yay for all of you who have gotten your crosshairs! Wahoo!!! So awesome that so many of you are on the same day as well!

Ruby's, FX that the antibiotics kick in quickly and that you O late again this month! And of course that he starts feeling better soon for his sake. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend liking all the positive posts on here question when wiped sorry tmi I had small blood spots in watery cm I am not due to o yet any ideas ??

I've heard lots of women get ovulation spotting. I've never had it but I guess it's a common occurance. What does Google say?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Hope so Mint! Fx for you x

What she said! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Emski51

Good old google has said it can happen when the estrogen level drops before the lh surge so maybe I am gearing up to o in the next few days just have to get down to business ff has not detected o yet


----------



## Bing28

Emski - what CD are you on? I have had Ovulation spotting once before. Didn't temp at the time so not sure how many days before O I got it. If you have watery CM then that can be a fertile sign too. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Loobs said:


> I love having buddies! Hopefully we will be bump buddies too! X

Loobs - That would be so cool! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Emski51 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend liking all the positive posts on here question when wiped sorry tmi I had small blood spots in watery cm I am not due to o yet any ideas ??



i used to get that! then i had dd and now i don't get it anymore :( 

it's supposed to be a really good sign, means very fertile! i got a lot of it the month i got dd. and i used to get it a couple days before i o'd. i think i had it 4 or 5 days before i O'd that month. it's a good thing :)


----------



## Emski51

@ bing and mommy I am CD 11 so not due to o for another few days got a negative opk this evening but cm is increasing hopefully this is a good sign :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Ok, sorry that I keep asking all these opk questions, I'm just confused. I can start a thread in the testing section to ask there if you'd rather. :)

Does this look like a positive to you? For the last 3 days, I've had results that look like this when I test around 2:30-4:30pm. But if I test earlier in the day or later in the evening, it's super light to the point of basically being non-existent. So basically Friday at 4:30 it looked like this, Saturday around 1:00 it was waaaay lighter, then Saturday around 4:30 it was back to looking like this. Saturday night around 8:30 it was way light again. This morning with FMU it was way light, then around 3pm I got this one. WTH?? Should I be counting these as positives? If so, why in the world would they keep getting super light, then back to this, then light again, etc? Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0113 (1).jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> @ bing and mommy I am CD 11 so not due to o for another few days got a negative opk this evening but cm is increasing hopefully this is a good sign :)

Fx'd it's soon for you!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle, I'm going to say it's negative. Only bc it should be the same no matter what time of day you take it. 
Can you pick up a CB/ first response dig to confirm?


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, MnG! I ended up posting it in the testing section as well. :) Yeah, I could buy them...I'm honestly just being cheap! Haha! Apparently I'd rather be totally confused and save a few bucks then have a better idea what's going on, and spend a little bit of money. Sounds logical, right? ;)


----------



## Emski51

Sorry turtle I am no good with the strips I can never read them I agree MnG are you able to get a digital one that's what I use it is a lot easier but they can be expensive


----------



## Lithodora

Hi everyone, been reading in quick snatches because I'm away for the weekend. I think maybe O was later than apps suggested, like, maybe yesterday or today, judging by cm. Unfortunately hubby had to go away two days ago for a sudden training course so no chance of dtd if that's the case.

Fx for everyone!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> Thanks, MnG! I ended up posting it in the testing section as well. :) Yeah, I could buy them...I'm honestly just being cheap! Haha! Apparently I'd rather be totally confused and save a few bucks then have a better idea what's going on, and spend a little bit of money. Sounds logical, right? ;)

LOL I totally get what you're saying but in the long run you might be happy to find you got a BFP all for around 10$ lol (cost of HPT not included lol)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> Hi everyone, been reading in quick snatches because I'm away for the weekend. I think maybe O was later than apps suggested, like, maybe yesterday or today, judgung by cm. Unfortunately hubby had to go away two days ago for a sudden training course so no chance of dtd if that's the case.
> 
> Fx for everyone!

Oh no! That's terrible. I'm so sorry hun! Hope he's able to make it up to you when he gets back! :haha:


----------



## Lithodora

MnGmakes3 said:


> Lithodora said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, been reading in quick snatches because I'm away for the weekend. I think maybe O was later than apps suggested, like, maybe yesterday or today, judgung by cm. Unfortunately hubby had to go away two days ago for a sudden training course so no chance of dtd if that's the case.
> 
> Fx for everyone!
> 
> Oh no! That's terrible. I'm so sorry hun! Hope he's able to make it up to you when he gets back! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, it'll be too late for this month to try then, well, if I'm right about O, I could be wrong too! Only a week left to find out now so that's not too bad, and it's a busy week thankfully.


----------



## Mintastic

Turtle that definitely SHOULD be a positive since the test looks actually darker than the control in the picture anyhow. However, I think I have the same OPKs and I don't trust them at all - they seem to pretty much be all over the place. Mine are marketed as Walgreen's brand but they look exactly the same and probably are sold under different store brands.
I am not planning on using that kind again next cycle.


And digis for $10?! Is that the eBay thing? In the stores here they are $40-$50.


----------



## Mintastic

Oh and Lith - that sucks. I hope the timing ends up somehow working out okay for you after all.


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks, but it being first proper ttc month I don't expect much anyway :)

Hope everyone is well, will check in in a few days to hopefully see some bfp's!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mint- not ebay, Rite Aid and Walmart sell them. .I may have exaggerated with 10. The store brand I think is about 15$. Which for a pack of 7 I think is reasonable.


----------



## Turtle0630

Lith, so sorry about you likely missing your chance this month! FX that it's wrong and you are able to get your chance after all. :)

MnG, there you go with that logic again! ;) I'm also wanting to know where you're getting these $10 digitals from!? I think they're around $40 here too. Hell, I paid $22 for 20 store brand strips!

Mint, I'm sorry you've been having the same problems with these strips (I bet you're right that they're the same ones) but I have to admit, I'm glad I'm not alone in that! 

Well when I change all 3 days to be a positive test, FF makes today be my O day. Which could make sense, as I've been having some twinges on my right side today, and watery cm. I'd be thrilled if that's the case, as we've BD'd Thursday, Friday, Saturday and today so I think our chances would at least be good! FX that today is actually O day! Besides, it would be pretty awesome if we managed to conceive on our anniversary, especially since we had initially planned to wait until now to start trying (although we only started one month early). :) I guess I'll test again tomorrow and see what they're telling me.


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mint- not ebay, Rite Aid and Walmart sell them. .I may have exaggerated with 10. The store brand I think is about 15$. Which for a pack of 7 I think is reasonable.

That's still a pretty good price! I'll have to look again here. I'm pretty sure the cvs I was at didn't have store brand digitals.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy anniversary Turtle! :happydance:
I hope you do in fact get that bfp!! It'll make it all the sweeter!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Mint- not ebay, Rite Aid and Walmart sell them. .I may have exaggerated with 10. The store brand I think is about 15$. Which for a pack of 7 I think is reasonable.
> 
> That's still a pretty good price! I'll have to look again here. I'm pretty sure the cvs I was at didn't have store brand digitals.Click to expand...

Oh sorry, these are the standard lines not the smiley face ones. I keep confusing myself as I purchased like 50 ICs, 2 packs of digis on ebay and I still have the rite aid brand ones... too much to keep up with :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

My CD21 blood work is Friday. I need you all to cross all your crossables! Please and thank you :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Thank you!!! We've had a lovely weekend celebrating, in more ways than one! ;) 

Oh boy, I'm crossing everything possible that you get good results on Friday!!! So the blood work is to see if you O'd, and O'd well at that? I really, really hope you get good news, I can't wait to hear what you find out!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks! I probably need all the help I can get.
My results last time weren't great with O, so I'm hoping for a better number this time! (Though I really don't know what exactly they're looking for.. just that mine wasnt it)

Celebrating anniversaries is my fav part about the day ;)


----------



## Tui

Looks like this thread is a bit too established for newbies. I'll find another. Good luck to you all. Seems like several of you will be testing together which is nice.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tui said:


> Looks like this thread is a bit too established for newbies. I'll find another. Good luck to you all. Seems like several of you will be testing together which is nice.


Wait! I added you not long after you posted. Did you my response? Everyone is welcome! :) We have someone new here just about every other day.


----------



## Tui

MnGmakes3 said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this thread is a bit too established for newbies. I'll find another. Good luck to you all. Seems like several of you will be testing together which is nice.
> 
> 
> Wait! I added you not long after you posted. Did you my response? Everyone is welcome! :) We have someone new here just about every other day.Click to expand...

Yes I saw thank you, but you were almost the only one who said hi. It's difficult to join in when you are only talking to each other. I understand, it's ok, not being funny


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tui said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tui said:
> 
> 
> Looks like this thread is a bit too established for newbies. I'll find another. Good luck to you all. Seems like several of you will be testing together which is nice.
> 
> 
> Wait! I added you not long after you posted. Did you my response? Everyone is welcome! :) We have someone new here just about every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I saw thank you, but you were almost the only one who said hi. It's difficult to join in when you are only talking to each other. I understand, it's ok, not being funnyClick to expand...


I'd hate for anyone to feel left out. Trust me as I've been in this forum for a while and i certainly know how you feel. Whats the point if you don't just jump into the conversation, right? We all need all the support we can get in this journey, no matter what stage of the cycle you're in! :hugs:


----------



## Tui

I tried just jumping in on another thread last time and got ignored. Felt like I was at school again, lol. Just thought I'd wait for someone to say hi this time. Didn't want to start a pity party for one :haha: I'll join in next time.


----------



## Tui

Anyone else around cd6?


----------



## Turtle0630

Tui, I'm so sorry you felt ignored! I did say hi to the newbies a few pages back, maybe you missed it. I'm sorry you were feeling left out, like MnG said, all are welcome! We're happy to have you and how you stick around with us! :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Hello everyone! Iv just spent the last few minutes reading the last few pages as I haven't been on in a while. It's hard to respond to everyone and to every message individually but even though I don't always get a response I don't take it personally, I know what it's like. I'm sure we are all more than welcome :) that's how I feel anyway. 

Good luck to the ladies already half way through the TWW, hopefully some BFPs come up soon. As for me - I think I'm 1dpo today. Haha feels so sad to still be so far away!


----------



## Turtle0630

Tui, it looks like there's a few others on the first page that are set to test around the same time as you, so I bet they're around the same cd as you! :D I'm sorry to hear about your m/c, but I do hope that makes you extra fertile this month and you get your bfp! FX! :)

Samantha, there's a chance I O'd today, so we're most likely not too far apart! :) when are you planning on testing?


----------



## Mrs_Right

Hi ladies! Mind if I join your thread? Just started my TTW (got my LH surge yesterday and my BBT drop this morning!)

What day is everyone testing?


----------



## Mrs_Right

Samanthatc - I'm on O day today - we can start the TTW together! =)


----------



## Turtle0630

Mrs, welcome! So if I did O today, looks like we're at the same point in our cycles! I had planned to test on the 22nd but that was with guessing I'd O on cd14. Today is actually cd16 so I might push it back a couple of days. Not sure yet...I might just leave it as is and test a few days early! :)


----------



## Mintastic

Tui - sorry - I tend to only reply when I have a specific thought on something someone has said but I should have said Welcome. Welcome! I am CD17 but like Mn said there should be a few ladies around who are earlier.

And Welcome Mrs_Right as well. Many testing dates are on the first page. I think today was my O day so you and me and Turtle might be O day buddies just one day behind Samantha. I am just waiting for temps to confirm that I really did O.

As for those terrible OPKs - I had strong lines positive or nearly positive impossibility early in my cycle then alternating barely there light to medium light from then on even when I got high and peak readings on a digi so... yeah no bueno. 

I have heard good things about wondfos - does anyone here use those?


----------



## Mintastic

Also - yeah my original testing date of the 27th was when I thought I would O much later like I did last cycle. If it looks like I did O then that date will likely move up.


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, yay to another O day buddy! Well, assuming that I did today...but I feel pretty confident that I did. 

Ok yeah, sounds like those tests are just super crappy all the way around! :/ I had planned on buying that brand you mentioned, from Amazon, for next month's cycle, but ended up getting these instead once I decided to get them on the fly for this cycle. Since they're apparently crap, and more expensive than the others, I too am interested in anyone's thoughts on those who have tried them.


----------



## Mrs_Right

I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi girls. Hope you don't mind my intrusion just wondering if anyone sees anything.
 



Attached Files:







20140810_150411.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10


----------



## canadabear

Baby love - I am horrible at line spotting but when i enlarged the pic I think I can see a very faint line. Are you testing again tomorrow or waiting a few more days? :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Baby.Love, if I'm looking at what I think you're talking about, then I would say I definitely see a 2nd line!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thanks. I thought I saw it too. Probably Tuesday.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Turtle0630 said:


> Baby.Love, if I'm looking at what I think you're talking about, then I would say I definitely see a 2nd line!!! Yay!!!

Wow I hope


----------



## Turtle0630

Ok....I think I was looking at the wrong thing. Ugh! Sorry! I'm terrible at line spotting too unfortunately. When are you planning to test again?


----------



## canadabear

Eek.. Sending you extra :dust: and looking forward to some hopeful line porn :haha:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Turtle0630 said:


> Ok....I think I was looking at the wrong thing. Ugh! Sorry! I'm terrible at line spotting too unfortunately. When are you planning to test again?

Probably Tuesday


----------



## Turtle0630

Good luck, I'll anxiously be awaiting your new text results on Tuesday! When I enlarge it I do think I see something faintly there, I was just stupidly looking at the wrong thing at first. But FX that it really is there and that it keeps getting darker!


----------



## Tui

Thanks girls. 

Love your picture mrs right.

On the opk frustrations, I tried two types of IC this month. One showed 3 days of positives, the other only 1 day and didn't show as dark as control. I tested morning and evening. We came to the conclusion that one was just more sensitive than the other. Either way it still showed a peak at the right time. You do get lh surges before and after AF though sometimes, so maybe that accounts for the odd timings? Also if they are really sensitive, you will see lines right through the month. I did a couple of months back. I believe digis measure estrogen too though don't they?


----------



## Tui

Baby love, something is catching my eye on your pic. Fingers crossed. 

I got positive lines on 6dpo and 11dpo this month and AF arrived right on time, so I no longer trust ICs. Bad mean tests, lol.


----------



## canadabear

Tui - I keep meaning to start using opks but then the next cycle comes again and I haven't ordered them again :haha: 
How are you finding temping? I've found it surprisingly easy.. Thankfully. :haha:
What's your estimated test date? I'm trying to hold out for the last day of the month.. We shall see. :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Right

This is only my second month using opks but I was really bad the first month with testing at the same time every day so really this is my first proper month with opks. I used frer and got a pretty clear result. Don't know what other brands are like!


----------



## Bug222

mint- i use wondofos- i have found them to be good for opks but have had some nasty evaps on them for hcg testing


----------



## Tui

canadabear said:


> Tui - I keep meaning to start using opks but then the next cycle comes again and I haven't ordered them again :haha:
> How are you finding temping? I've found it surprisingly easy.. Thankfully. :haha:
> What's your estimated test date? I'm trying to hold out for the last day of the month.. We shall see. :dust:

Seem to be fine with opks, but they do vary in sensitivity. Temping is a pain but at least you definitely know you can stop bd. Usually sore and fed up with dtd when crosshairs appear :haha: 

Not sure when I'll test as O varies between cd11 and cd14. Will try and hold out to 10dpo, which will be right at the end of the month somewhere.


----------



## Tui

Looks like you are going to O about the same time canadabear. Yay! Is it a pain having long cycles?


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh, I didn't realize the digitals measure estrogen too, that's awesome if that's the case! Oh man, that sucks on the positives with AF then arriving. Are you sure it wasn't a true positive that ended up being a chemical pregnancy?

Good to know on those tests Bug, thanks! Also good to know on the frer tests Mrs, thanks!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks Bug.

Tui - only some digis also measure estrogen - like the advanced CB digis - also called dual or duo something in UK I believe... I did the FR digis last month and I believe they only measured LH.

Baby love - I don't see anything but I am on mobile and not great at squinters - like turtle I looked at the wrong thing at first and thought I saw an obvious line but it is just where the test connects to the strip I think... Fx for you there is something there and it gets darker!!

Mrs.Right - did you do the fr sticks or digis?

Canadabear - I am finding temping pretty easy as well but I bet it would be tough when TTC #2+! Does your lo not wake you at odd hours?


----------



## canadabear

Tui said:


> Looks like you are going to O about the same time canadabear. Yay! Is it a pain having long cycles?

It wasn't bad at all when not TTC but these past 4 months have been stressful. Feels like I only really get any testing time every second month unless I test early. Frustrating. I think I might be O'ing earlier than last cycle.. So here's hoping things go well. 
Mint testing with a toddler can be interesting.. But now when ds wakes up and comes in to our room he makes sure I get the thermometer before he starts with his 'buba' (breast feed) :haha: couldn't imagine trying to temp vaginally though :blush: :haha:


----------



## Tui

Canadabear :rofl:


----------



## Tui

Turtle0630 said:


> Oh, I didn't realize the digitals measure estrogen too, that's awesome if that's the case! Oh man, that sucks on the positives with AF then arriving. Are you sure it wasn't a true positive that ended up being a chemical pregnancy?
> 
> Good to know on those tests Bug, thanks! Also good to know on the frer tests Mrs, thanks!

It's possible I suppose but I doubt it as AF arrived on time, and I had negative tests in between the positives !


----------



## Mrs_Right

Mintastic said:


> Mrs.Right - did you do the fr sticks or digis?


I've been using sticks

Not sure if the long cycle question was directed at me but I'm gonna answer it anyway! I don't mind my 32 or 33 day cycle but the 42 day ones were certainly very annoying!
It's the regularity that matters most to me though, if they're all the same I can predict what's going on. It's when they're all over the place that's the worst!


----------



## Tui

Having short cycles can be worrying too. I have a good luteal phase of 12-13 days but sometimes worry that ovulating a bit early gives me good enough eggs? Guess they pop out when they are ready though.


----------



## canadabear

Mrs_Right said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.Right - did you do the fr sticks or digis?
> 
> 
> I've been using sticks
> 
> Not sure if the long cycle question was directed at me but I'm gonna answer it anyway! I don't mind my 32 or 33 day cycle but the 42 day ones were certainly very annoying!
> It's the regularity that matters most to me though, if they're all the same I can predict what's going on. It's when they're all over the place that's the worst!Click to expand...

I completely agree with you!! I have a pretty regular long cycle.. I almost always get AF exactly one month to the last day of previous AF.. But sometimes I have these crazy long cycles! Didn't even get AF in Feb but then it came early in march and was really short.. Then on time but lasted 3 days longer than usual in April :wacko: looks like it is back on track now though. Sending :dust:your way!!


----------



## Mrs_Right

I've never had short cycles so I can't image how annoying that could be! My cycles seem to have settled into a happy rhythm now, hoping yours have too! * baby dust***


----------



## Samanthatc

Hey turtle :) yay, testing buddy! Well I'm going to try and not go crazy this TWW and maybe test at the very earliest 10dpo. How about you?? 

Welcome mrs right, looks like were on the same DPO as well then. Very cute cat pic as well btw :)


----------



## NicaQ

Almost positive! CD 18 so I'm so excited that this cycle might be in the range of "normal" instead of my usually 35-43 day cycles lol I'm pretty sure it's weird to be this excited/proud of an OPK xD
[URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/6F9E23F7-0DEF-4F39-97DA-06EAB6358E82_zpslxwvxsyt.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/6F9E23F7-0DEF-4F39-97DA-06EAB6358E82_zpslxwvxsyt.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bing28

Wow I missed a lot last night! Sorry if I don't respond to everyone, it's hard to keep up! 

Turtle - we weren't going to start TTC until this August either due to money. But last August we drunk at a wedding and thought sod it. One year on we are still trying so it's a good job we did start TTC a whole year earlier than originally planned! :haha:

Baby love - I really hope you get your BFP but I don't trust IC's either. I have had a faint line on all the IC tests I've done (over 40 of them in the last 12 months)! 

Welcome Tui & Mrs Right :wave: 

Regarding the digi OPKs, mint is right, only some measure estrogen surge as well so they are suppose to tell you more fertile days. But they don't always work for everyone. 

Lith - sorry you will be missing this month. You said hubby had to go on exercise, is he in the army or something? I am a military wife too. Mine is in the RAF. 

Afm - I had a busy weekend. Had my sister & her three children visit and we went to LegoLand. It was great fun but very tiring - ended up having to have an afternoon nap after they all left yesterday. I have a busy week this week too so at least that will take my mind on the TWW! 

Loobs/MnG/mommy - is FF still saying your 4dpo today? When are you all testing? I will probably cave around 10dpo but want to try and hold out until 12dpo.

MnG - I have my cd21 bloodworks on Friday too! FX'd you have a good result this cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Missed loads last night was watching House of Card (Love it !!!!!!!)

Welcome Tui and Mrs Right :)

@ Tui I think I am around the same point in cycles I am planning to test on the 28th that should be when AF shows her face but knowing me I will cave to the poas monster inside.

@Lith sorry you think you might of missed it this month fx you haven't hope you had a nice weekend xx

@MgN got everything I can crossed for you for your blood tests !!!

@Baby.love I am really sorry I am crap with spotting lines unless it can smack me in the face so I can't actually see it :(

AFM - nothing has changed other than I was given a clearblue advanced monitor thing this month this is the thing that you guys were talking about it monitors the estrogen and lh so at the moment I am on day 3 of High fertility not had my peak which means as far as the booklet told me my estrogen is rising to kick start the lh surge which seems correct as I had another negative opk last night its a good machine but here in the UK its costs £100.00 so its not cheap at all ! and the sticks are £40.00 you get 20 plus 4 HPT in a box so it could end up costing a small fortune.

One question the ladies who have been temping this is my first month should me temp be dropping its been going down the last 3 days ?? I have no idea really what I should be looking for with regards to temping 

How is every one else on this glorious Monday morning ??


----------



## Bing28

Emski - temps should be low between AF and O. The day before O they can sometimes dip slightly. After O they will rise steadily or sharply. They will stay high in the luteal phase. If you are pregnant they will stay high. If not they will drop the day before/day of AF. 

Hope that helps. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!

Welcome! :wave: I'm not sure if I missed your post, let me know what day you'd like to be added in for :)


----------



## Emski51

@ Bing thanks makes some sense so I am looking for a rise in temp correct above the normal temp I am seeing at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Ladygin

Hi!

I would like to join you in this TWW. We've been TTC for 4 months with this one... 
I think I'm around 6dpo.. had a positive OPK last monday, and we BD sat, sun, mon(+opk), tue & wed, so we should be covered.
My AF is due on the 20th... hope it doesn't arrive :growlmad:

My symptoms so far are feeling really bloated and a bit gassy:blush: ... my (·)(·) feel bigger but they always do before AF... 
I have to go to the doctor's on thurs, and decide if i'm having an operation (no big deal) - i'll be 9DPO and I want to test just in case but the chances of getting a BFP that early aren't very high... what do you think?

Congrats on the already BFP and lots of baby dust for the rest of you!! :dust:


----------



## Loobs

Emski - I'm a charting newbie too! I have been struggling to get my head around it but got crosshairs yesterday morning so it is starting to click in my head. 

Bing - Sounds like a great weekend! I'm gonna try and wait til 14DPO but I know thats not gonna happen. With my shift pattern I'll probably test on 11DPO, which is the 18th.

x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> AFM - nothing has changed other than I was given a clearblue advanced monitor thing this month this is the thing that you guys were talking about it monitors the estrogen and lh so at the moment I am on day 3 of High fertility not had my peak which means as far as the booklet told me my estrogen is rising to kick start the lh surge which seems correct as I had another negative opk last night its a good machine but here in the UK its costs £100.00 so its not cheap at all ! and the sticks are £40.00 you get 20 plus 4 HPT in a box so it could end up costing a small fortune.
> 
> One question the ladies who have been temping this is my first month should me temp be dropping its been going down the last 3 days ?? I have no idea really what I should be looking for with regards to temping
> 
> How is every one else on this glorious Monday morning ??


I hear those monitors are wonderful! You'll have to let us know how you like it. I keep debating on purchasing them mainly bc of the price. And Emski is right about temps. Mine usually start dropping 2 days before AF.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Looks like I missed a few pages. I'll try to catch up during the day on anyone I missed! 
Hope everyone over the big pond is having a great Monday so far! My day is only beginning!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Baby.Love12 said:


> Hi girls. Hope you don't mind my intrusion just wondering if anyone sees anything.

I'm not seeing anything but I have horrible line eye! Hope the next time you test there will be something with good news!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> Almost positive! CD 18 so I'm so excited that this cycle might be in the range of "normal" instead of my usually 35-43 day cycles lol I'm pretty sure it's weird to be this excited/proud of an OPK xD
> [URL=https://s1035.photobucket.com/user/NicaQ76/media/6F9E23F7-0DEF-4F39-97DA-06EAB6358E82_zpslxwvxsyt.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1035.photobucket.com/albums/a436/NicaQ76/6F9E23F7-0DEF-4F39-97DA-06EAB6358E82_zpslxwvxsyt.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Nica, I hope you got your BD on because that opk is looking great!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ladygin said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to join you in this TWW. We've beenj TTC for 4 months with this one...
> I think I'm around 6dpo.. had a positive OPK last monday, and we BD sat, sun, mon(+opk), tue & wed, so we should be covered.
> My AF is due on the 20th... hope it doesn't arrive :growlmad:
> 
> My symptoms so far are feeling really bloated and a bit gassy:blush: ... my (·)(·) feel bigger but they always do before AF...
> I have to go to the doctor's on thurs, and decide if i'm having an operation (no big deal) - i'll be 9DPO and I want to test just in case but the chances of getting a BFP that early aren't very high... what do you think?
> 
> Congrats on the already BFP and lots of baby dust for the rest of you!! :dust:

Welcome ladygin! You're added for the 20th :)

9 dpo is still pretty early but not completely impossible. I hope your surgery isn't anything to lay you back from testing and such!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Canadabear- I can't find when you would like to be added for? :-k


----------



## Mrs_Right

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: I'm not sure if I missed your post, let me know what day you'd like to be added in for :)Click to expand...


Thank hun =)
I'm CD 18 O today so testing on day 32 (if I can hold out that long haha!)


----------



## Emski51

Bah I am so sorry MnG I keep getting the n & g round the wrong way I am so useless !!!!! :blush:

From what I have experienced using the monitor I do have to say I do like it, you start the first day of your cycle from the first day of proper flow not spotting, it then sets the days it wants you to test so seeing as this is the first month its asking me to test from CD 6 so it can get to know your cycle. It works pretty much the same as the clearblue opk you have to use your fmu and you pee on the stick stick it in the machine which analysis it for 5 minutes and it tells you whether you are low / high or peak so its nice to know I am in the third day of high which supposedly you have high chance of conceiving on these days. I guess its nice to have the extra few says notice rather than just picking up the surge and hoping that BD on that day will be enough. But it has lots of other features like a calender where you can input the days you DB and with the advanced monitor it also test for pregnancy so it tells you when to do the HPT so you don't actually have to buy any other type of HPT as the monitor does that as well which is pretty cool :D.

It supposedly increases chances of conceiving 89% within 2 months and from what I have read it requires less test the second month as it records and tracks the previous months cycles so it narrows down the window and it compares 6 months cycles at time.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: I'm not sure if I missed your post, let me know what day you'd like to be added in for :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank hun =)
> I'm CD 18 O today so testing on day 32 (if I can hold out that long haha!)Click to expand...

So the 22nd?


----------



## Ladygin

Emski51 said:


> Bah I am so sorry MnG I keep getting the n & g round the wrong way I am so useless !!!!! :blush:
> 
> From what I have experienced using the monitor I do have to say I do like it, you start the first day of your cycle from the first day of proper flow not spotting, it then sets the days it wants you to test so seeing as this is the first month its asking me to test from CD 6 so it can get to know your cycle. It works pretty much the same as the clearblue opk you have to use your fmu and you pee on the stick stick it in the machine which analysis it for 5 minutes and it tells you whether you are low / high or peak so its nice to know I am in the third day of high which supposedly you have high chance of conceiving on these days. I guess its nice to have the extra few says notice rather than just picking up the surge and hoping that BD on that day will be enough. But it has lots of other features like a calender where you can input the days you DB and with the advanced monitor it also test for pregnancy so it tells you when to do the HPT so you don't actually have to buy any other type of HPT as the monitor does that as well which is pretty cool :D.
> 
> It supposedly increases chances of conceiving 89% within 2 months and from what I have read it requires less test the second month as it records and tracks the previous months cycles so it narrows down the window and it compares 6 months cycles at time.

I've been using the clearblue advance opk that seem to work quite the same and i'm really happy with them. I had 4 days of flashing smileys (high fertility) and then the solid one that means peak fertility. Hope it works for us!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Bah I am so sorry MnG I keep getting the n & g round the wrong way I am so useless !!!!! :blush:
> 
> From what I have experienced using the monitor I do have to say I do like it, you start the first day of your cycle from the first day of proper flow not spotting, it then sets the days it wants you to test so seeing as this is the first month its asking me to test from CD 6 so it can get to know your cycle. It works pretty much the same as the clearblue opk you have to use your fmu and you pee on the stick stick it in the machine which analysis it for 5 minutes and it tells you whether you are low / high or peak so its nice to know I am in the third day of high which supposedly you have high chance of conceiving on these days. I guess its nice to have the extra few says notice rather than just picking up the surge and hoping that BD on that day will be enough. But it has lots of other features like a calender where you can input the days you DB and with the advanced monitor it also test for pregnancy so it tells you when to do the HPT so you don't actually have to buy any other type of HPT as the monitor does that as well which is pretty cool :D.
> 
> It supposedly increases chances of conceiving 89% within 2 months and from what I have read it requires less test the second month as it records and tracks the previous months cycles so it narrows down the window and it compares 6 months cycles at time.

Hmmm... sounds like I may be looking into one of these. I've never had flashing smileys before. Just the 3 days of solid. I doubt I'm highly fertile for each of those, though it'd be nice to compare to another.
My going to live vicariously through you. If you get a bfp I'll probably talk hubby intro getting one lol


----------



## Emski51

[/QUOTE]

Hmmm... sounds like I may be looking into one of these. I've never had flashing smileys before. Just the 3 days of solid. I doubt I'm highly fertile for each of those, though it'd be nice to compare to another.
My going to live vicariously through you. If you get a bfp I'll probably talk hubby intro getting one lol[/QUOTE]

I am still using the normal opk the normal cb smiley face one not the advanced and I am attempting my first month of bbt temping so I will see if this monitor is accurate based on using the other checks so far it does seem to be doing what is says on the box I have other sign's of impending O like increased cm its now ewcm this morning so based on my assumptions I should change to peak either tomorrow morning or Wednesday based on the normal O calenders you get on the internet my predicted day is Thursday hehe its like conducting a science experiment this month lol

I do know you can get the monitors on ebay cheaper you just have to do a hard reset to clear any previous cycles that may have been left on the monitor from the previous user. Or if you want a brand new one you can get them on Amazon cheaper that buying them in the shops.

I will keep you updated on my scientific finding :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: I'm not sure if I missed your post, let me know what day you'd like to be added in for :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank hun =)
> I'm CD 18 O today so testing on day 32 (if I can hold out that long haha!)Click to expand...
> 
> So the 22nd?Click to expand...

actually I think it's the 25th


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD 18 with a normal 32 day cycle, well normal as of lately anyway! I've had cycles as long as 42days!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: I'm not sure if I missed your post, let me know what day you'd like to be added in for :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank hun =)
> I'm CD 18 O today so testing on day 32 (if I can hold out that long haha!)Click to expand...
> 
> So the 22nd?Click to expand...
> 
> actually I think it's the 25thClick to expand...

Sorry, it's still early here. You're in!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Hmmm... sounds like I may be looking into one of these. I've never had flashing smileys before. Just the 3 days of solid. I doubt I'm highly fertile for each of those, though it'd be nice to compare to another.
> My going to live vicariously through you. If you get a bfp I'll probably talk hubby intro getting one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still using the normal opk the normal cb smiley face one not the advanced and I am attempting my first month of bbt temping so I will see if this monitor is accurate based on using the other checks so far it does seem to be doing what is says on the box I have other sign's of impending O like increased cm its now ewcm this morning so based on my assumptions I should change to peak either tomorrow morning or Wednesday based on the normal O calenders you get on the internet my predicted day is Thursday hehe its like conducting a science experiment this month lol
> 
> I do know you can get the monitors on ebay cheaper you just have to do a hard reset to clear any previous cycles that may have been left on the monitor from the previous user. Or if you want a brand new one you can get them on Amazon cheaper that buying them in the shops.
> 
> I will keep you updated on my scientific finding :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on the edge of my seat. I'm more interested and excited for others cycles than my own hahaClick to expand...


----------



## mommyxofxone

i do the cheapy packs because i can't afford the smiley ones lol! and mine go light then dark then light then white then BAM DARK LIKE THE NIGHT

lol. i guess the surge is gearing up?


----------



## Emski51

Hehe dark light the night sounds pretty good to me hopefully we might O around the same time then we can be dpo buddies !!


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I just entered my temp from this morning and FF changed my O day to CD 14 from CD 13. Which means I'm still 3dpo today. Very annoying as now I don't think we BDd enough.
Guess the only thing I can do now is wait to see what the BW shows. Hurry up and wait...:coffee:


----------



## ladyV84

Hello! Can I join please? I'm going to be testing on 20th aug, ttc #3! Not holding out much hope as its our first 'serious' month of trying but fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## Emski51

@ MnG how frustrating hopefully the change in date is incorrect however I did read somewhere that more couple's get pregnant if they dtd 1-2 days before o happens rather than the day of o itself ?

Welcome LadyV84 :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning all! Wow, now I have lots to catch up on!!! 

Tui, that's extremely annoying about those tests then and the false positives! Way to get a girls hopes up! :(

You guys were talking about cycle lengths...I was off bcp for about 2 years quite a few years ago and at the time my cycles were only about 21 days. It really sucked a lot. In fact, the Dr put me back on the pill just because of that, they don't really like them to be that short. I was worried that it would be like that again this round off the pill but so far so good (last cycle was 27 days)...I'm only in my 2nd cycle off though so fingers crossed that it stays that way! Tui, how short are yours? 

Samantha, I'm still going to try to hold out and not test until the 22nd. I had thought that would be 14 dpo when I picked that date but now it's looking like it will only be 12 dpo...but I think I'll still try then anyways. :haha:

Nica, yay!!! That's looking good, you're almost there!!! Good luck!!! :D

Bing, that's funny about you starting early too! Although you started a lot earlier than we did, haha! Sorry that it's taken you so long to get your BFP though. :( But hey, maybe your body just wasn't on board with your decision to start trying early and will give you your BFP this month, right on time for when you had planned to start trying! :D Oh, and good luck to you for your blood work on the 21st too! Everything crossed for you as well! :) 

Emski, I love House of Cards too! We're pretty far behind right now though and need to catch back up. And I just realized that you are most likely not watching the American version...I can't remember where you are but seeing as you posted at like 2:30am my time, I'm guessing it's not here! ;) You're testing thing sounds amazing!!!! I'm with MnG in that I'm anxiously awaiting updates from you on it now! How cool! Seeing as how we haven't been trying for very long yet, I don't think I could talk DH into one just yet. But if it ends up taking us a long time then I think I'll be looking into that!

Ladygin, welcome! I know 9 dpo is pretty early to test, but FX that you get your BFP that day testing before your surgery! And I hope everything goes smoothly with your surgery as well! 

Mommyxof, hmmm....what you're saying you get with your opk's actually sound a lot like what I had going on this month (first month using them and didn't start until cd14). That makes me wonder if I haven't actually O'd yet and if I'll get my glaringly dark opk soon. :/ I still feel pretty confident though that it was yesterday, based on the pains I was having. I guess I'll just keep testing for the next few days to see what they do. It was back to light again this morning, but it was yesterday morning too so who freaking knows. :shrug:

MnG, sorry that your chart is changing on you, and that you're not as confident now! :( FX for you that you still caught that eggie, I really hope this is your month! :hugs:

LadyV, welcome! Looks like you're pretty close in your cycle to a lot of us on here! FX for you and GL, I hope you get your BFP this month! :D


----------



## Turtle0630

CanadaBear, that's so funny about your toddler bringing you the thermometer in the mornings! That gave me a good laugh! :haha:

Funny, without ttc I think all of us would LOVE to have a longer cycle, as that's less often of having to deal with it! But with ttc, I can only imagine how frustrating that would be, and how long the wait must feel! :(

MnG, I've been meaning to ask...that's a Boxer in your profile pic, right? We have a Boxer too, I just love him to pieces! Of course I love all of them to pieces, but Boxers are just SO much fun!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Here is my test this morning. There is a line irl but I may just have really bad line eye
 



Attached Files:







20140811_082254.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome Ladies Gin and V!
LadyGin - I got 4 days of flashing smilies before the solid as well! I am still not certain I O'd though...hoping temps will rise soon.

Emski - lucky that you were given a monitor - definitely excited to hear if it works well.

Oh and who asked about testing at 9dpo due to a doctors appt.? I had a lot of pages to catch up on from what was overnight here. For me I wouldn't test at 9dpo but I know a lot of ladies on here start at 8.


----------



## Lithodora

Can't keep up at all with all the posts! Whoever asked about my hubby's job, he's emergency services, not military, similar but different :)

Just realised I'm testing next Thursday not Wednesday, poop! Another day to wait...


----------



## Emski51

@ Turtle I am watching the one with Kevin Spacy is that the same one as you I am in the UK but we get it on Sky Atlantic I love all the American tv shows

Broadwalk Empire, Mad Men, Hannibal etc etc... 

@ Mint yea I can't complain as those things are pretty expensive and I do like playing with new toys !

@ Lith Hello oo next Thursday I have got my fx for you I am testing the following Thursday


----------



## Lithodora

Emski51 said:


> @ Turtle I am watching the one with Kevin Spacy is that the same one as you I am in the UK but we get it on Sky Atlantic I love all the American tv shows
> 
> Broadwalk Empire, Mad Men, Hannibal etc etc...
> 
> @ Mint yea I can't complain as those things are pretty expensive and I do like playing with new toys !
> 
> @ Lith Hello oo next Thursday I have got my fx for you I am testing the following Thursday

Sorry I mean Thursday next week, not this week, that's this Thursday to me :) 

I love Penny Dreadful at the moment, must catch up on Mad Men!


----------



## Turtle0630

Baby.Love, I'm sorry, I can't really see anything yet. But it could just be the picture, and I seriously am terrible at seeing those! Like Mint, I was looking at where the test joins the strip yesterday. :dohh:

Emski, that's the same one I watch! I love it! I think we have like 5 or 6 episodes of season 2 left to watch, so we're just over halfway through the season. We got off track for a little while on it, I can't wait to get back into it!

Lith and Emski, we watch Mad Men too! Love that one! I know it's a little bit older news by now, but are either of you Breaking Bad fans? I think that's the BEST tv show I have ever seen. I'm also really loving Bates Motel right now, a lot more than I expected to for sure! If you even get these shows that is...


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> @ MnG how frustrating hopefully the change in date is incorrect however I did read somewhere that more couple's get pregnant if they dtd 1-2 days before o happens rather than the day of o itself ?
> 
> Welcome LadyV84 :)

We'll see. This is the first time we hit O day so regardless which day the egg should have been bombarded


----------



## MnGmakes3

ladyV84 said:


> Hello! Can I join please? I'm going to be testing on 20th aug, ttc #3! Not holding out much hope as its our first 'serious' month of trying but fingers crossed!! Xxx

:wave: hi there! I've got you added. Good luck to you! !


----------



## Emski51

I am about 3 episode's into House of Card season 2 OMG !!! 

Yes watched Breaking Bad that was amazing one of the best tv show's we watched, have not seen bates hotel might have to look into that

I am also currently watching Suits we did watch True Blood but it got a bit silly so have stopped watching that. We both loved Dexter :( sad when that ended.

At the moment I would say Hannibal is my new fav tv show out I love Mads Mikkelsen as Hannibal he plays it so well.


----------



## Emski51

MnGmakes3 said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> @ MnG how frustrating hopefully the change in date is incorrect however I did read somewhere that more couple's get pregnant if they dtd 1-2 days before o happens rather than the day of o itself ?
> 
> Welcome LadyV84 :)
> 
> We'll see. This is the first time we hit O day so regardless which day the egg should have been bombardedClick to expand...


Bombarded I like that word :) lets hope the Bombardment was a successful operation


----------



## MnGmakes3

Is house of cards on HBO or something? I've never heard of it! :blush:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh also, who's the one with the boxer? Dexter was actually named after the show lol. We had a lot of issues in the beginning so the name was very fitting. He's gotten MUCH MUCH better since then and I love his funny boxer antics!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> @ MnG how frustrating hopefully the change in date is incorrect however I did read somewhere that more couple's get pregnant if they dtd 1-2 days before o happens rather than the day of o itself ?
> 
> Welcome LadyV84 :)
> 
> We'll see. This is the first time we hit O day so regardless which day the egg should have been bombardedClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombarded I like that word :) lets hope the Bombardment was a successful operationClick to expand...

LOL. For whatever reason I always picture am anvil being dropped on the egg. Survival of the fittest, ya know? :rofl:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Baby.Love12 said:


> Here is my test this morning. There is a line irl but I may just have really bad line eye

I don't see anything yet. But I'm always on my mobile so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Mintastic

House of Cards is on Netflix.
I loved the first 5 seasons of Dexter then found it increasingly unwatchable after that and never even finished it.
Right now I am watching The Fosters - cheesy I know - it makes me want to foster/adopt a million children. Which I actually looked into but we aren't qualified due to not having an extra bedroom (hopeful future baby will sleep in our room with us while we keep saving up and look for a bigger place).


----------



## Baby.Love12

Tweaked a bit.
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-11 11.23.26.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sparkles1984

Hey, I'm testing on19th August. Period due on 20th August! Could I be added to the list? :) Anyone else 5dpo today? x


----------



## Mintastic

Hi Sparkles - I think at least 2 ladies here are 4dpo but I forget who.


----------



## Turtle0630

Haha, bombarded. Love it! Hilarious. :haha:

I'm the one with the Boxer! I honestly think training him was the easiest I've ever had! He was a pretty good boy. We had our moments (and still do sometimes!) but all in all he's been great. They call boxers the clowns of the dog world and I can totally see why! He never fails to crack me up. And he's a mama's boy and looooves to snuggle and I love it so much! How old is yours? Hugo will be 3 next week!

I've really wanted to check out Dexter and just haven't yet. I've heard great things about it up until the finale. I'm sure I'll get to it one of these days! I haven't heard of The Fosters! Might have to check that out too...

I've also never heard of Suits...all sorts of new things to look into! I read the first 9 or so of the True Blood books and loved them, although they were quite cheesy themselves. I tried to watch a couple episodes of the show and just couldn't....they were way too over the top for me to really get into!

I've heard really great things about Hannibal as well! I think it's the same basic rough idea as with Bates Motel. 

Baby.Love, it's still really hard for me to tell but i *think* I see something! FX!!!!

Sparkles, welcome! I am thinking I'm 1 dpo today, so not quite as far along as you! Good luck!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sparkles1984 said:


> Hey, I'm testing on19th August. Period due on 20th August! Could I be added to the list? :) Anyone else 5dpo today? x

Welcome! You're added. Hope this is your month!


----------



## Sparkles1984

Thanks Mintastic. How many DPO are you? x


----------



## Emski51

Welcome Sparkles !!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle, Dexter just turned 1 on the 4th. We had some severe separation anxiety with him (not us lol, he had it) and it took a few months to get him to relax. We took him to 2 training classes and he did much better at the 2nd one. Almost a normal dog. He still ignores us when we're at the dog park, neither of us have a clue how to get him to listen. Suggestions?

Also, you MUST watch Suits! Hubby and I are addicted. There hasn't been one bad episode. Plus it helps that they're so sexy :blush: Speaking of Gabriel Macht (who plays Harvey) is my top pick to play Christian Gray :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle, Dexter just turned 1 on the 4th. We had some severe separation anxiety with him (not us lol, he had it) and it took a few months to get him to relax. We took him to 2 training classes and he did much better at the 2nd one. Almost a normal dog. He still ignores us when we're at the dog park, neither of us have a clue how to get him to listen. Suggestions?

Unfortunately, no. We have that same problem with Hugo, really one of the only problems we still have with him. He's SUPER stubborn and when he doesn't want to listen, he just flat out REFUSES to listen. It's pretty much always when he's loose in situations like that and it's super frustrating. We were having fencing issues for awhile and he figured out how to get out. When that happened, he just WOULD NOT come. It's such a game to him and he would just run the neighborhood. Would let us get close to him and then bolt again. I've had other dogs do this too, but not this bad or for this long. He's great at the dog park until it's time to leave and then he just bolts off ahead of us and refuses to come back. Thankfully he tires of it right before we get to the exit. And my grandma's place is at a lake with a lot of land. We would love to be able to just let him out and roam a little if he would just not go far and come back when we call him. Instead, he darts out the door and then makes a big game out of it with us trying to get him back. We just kind of have to ignore him for the most part when that happens down there, so he tires of it. Obviously that's not really an option at the dog park. So I absolutely feel your pain and frustration with him. Ours can be a real jerk sometimes! :haha: Please feel free to share if you figure out a way to get him to listen in situations like that! I'll do the same. :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh see, now you're selling me even more on checking out Suits! ;)


----------



## Bing28

Iith - it was me who asked about ur hubby's job! Don't worry I'm struggling to keep up with posts too! 

Welcome sparkles :wave: I'm 4dpo so only a day behind you! 

Mint - it's me, lith and I think mommyxof who are 4dpo. 

MnG - sorry FF changed ur O day. Your not too far behind us though! And yes - DTD the two days before O has higher odds of getting pregnant than DTD on O day! We DTD the day before and the day of O so I'm not feeling too hopeful myself.

Turtle - I hope you right that this is my month now it's actually when we planned to start TTC! I had my neice a and nephews stay at the weekend and it was lovely sitting on the sofa cuddling them all! I kept thinking I can't wait until I have my own to cuddle, so I know I'm definitely ready :) 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

We don't have a fenced in yard, well its only half fenced on the neighbors side. He's been on a leash ever since we got him and we didn't let him run around until recently but still with the leash on just so if he did get we'd have something extra there. We did that for a few weeks and he'd never take off. Finally we decided to invest in a "shock" collar (we only had to use that function twice in the 3 months we had it). I love that he can run around in the yard and do zooming not dragging a stupid leash. It beeps, vibrates and has a shock option from 1 to 99. I used it on myself and 4 is the highest I'd go lol
Anyway Dexter picked up on it quick. If he doesn't heel on the beep he'll do it on the vibrate. But I'm such a softee I'll beep him twice before vibrating lol
I wish we could use it in the dog park but people have such big opinions I'd rather not get into a confrontation with a stranger.


----------



## Turtle0630

MnG, just responded back to your message! Just figured it would be easier to respond there while already typing back. :)


----------



## Mintastic

Sparkle - I might be 1dpo or I might not be Oing at all or I might not have O'd yet. Got my peak OPK two days ago but no temp spike yet.

Mn and Turtle. What I learned from talking with trainers/research and what works for us is do do a LOT of recall training when in low-interest/low-distraction situations. So have a lot of tiny training treats and call your dog from one end of the yard to the other and give a small treat and pets enthusiastic praise every time they come back quickly. If they come back but a bit slowly you can still praise but just a calm good girl/boy and a pat on the head or an even smaller treat. Some people use clickers too but I haven't done clicker training myself. Then once recall is 100% in that environment you let them go a bit further but still in a low-distraction situation - so if your park has an off-leash zone that is larger than your yard but you can go at an odd hour when there aren't other dogs there. You use the same protocol until they are 100% again and then move them up. Finally if they come back when there is another dog/a squirrel/a hamburger on the ground you give them over-the top praise and pets and a large favorite treat and then you slowly fade it to just a small training treat or just praise.


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, thanks so much!!! That's great advice, we'll definitely have to look into it! With Hugo, we pretty much only have the problem when he turns it into a game to try to run away from us. If we ignore him, he'll eventually tire of it and come back quicker. Otherwise, he runs by us with this pure luck of glee on his face and loves to just dart away when we try to get him. It's so frustrating. Obviously, if we could manage what you're suggesting, then he wouldn't be behaving like that in the first place and would be listening better! Thanks so much for the tip! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, FX that it is the reason why, and that this will be your lucky month! :) I know what you mean, being around my niece and nephews does make me want them all the more. Then again, I work at their house so I also see the fighting, screaming, talking back, etc...and sometimes it makes me think maybe I don't really want them after all! Ha! Just kidding, of course. :haha:


----------



## momofonegirl

Oh can i join af suppost to be here the 13 th or 14 th but hoping for bfp. First month trying to conceive!! :thumbup:


----------



## Turtle0630

momofonegirl said:


> Oh can i join af suppost to be here the 13 th or 14 th but hoping for bfp. First month trying to conceive!! :thumbup:

Welcome, Momo! Ohhh, you're so far along in your cycle, how exciting! When do you plan on testing? Good luck, sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## momofonegirl

Im going to try and wait until this weekend if i can if af doesnt arrive!! Last time i conceived i had a faint like day after af. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome momo - you will be testing so soon! good luck!

Turtle - yeah obviously the key there is to never give in to the chase other than in an emergency but you already know that. 
I am lucky that my current dog isn't big on the run away from us game so I am sure that makes recall more challenging. Her issue was more bolting and not listening when there was a squirrel or rat, a far away dog, or something she wanted to eat but we have her down to 100% recall in calm situations and 95% or greater in "special situations" (like seeing a racoon). So we continue to work on it because it should really be 100% across the board.


----------



## MnGmakes3

momofonegirl said:


> Oh can i join af suppost to be here the 13 th or 14 th but hoping for bfp. First month trying to conceive!! :thumbup:

welcome!! Your little girl is such a cutie. FXd for you for that big BFP! Ive added you also :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mint- thanks for the great advice. We currently have a vibrating collar on our dog. And hes been great in the yard. Hasnt run away since weve starting using it almost 2 months ago. Our problem is mainly at the dog park or even with strangers. The distraction is too much I think for him. He'll walk right past us like we're not even there and look back at us like we're the idiots lol

We'll definitely have to work with treats again in the yard and keep it at.


----------



## Ladygin

Wow... it's hard to catch up around here! 
Thanx for your welcome! My surgery is to remove a ganglion from a finger, and i have an appointment this thursday to decide what to do. I don't think it'll interfiere with pg anyway but i'll might wait in case as it's not hurting.

Sparkled and momofonegirl welcome to you too!

I feel very jealous about your dogs, i'd love to have one but my DH is allergic so no pets at all (just him :haha:)

I also watch some of the shows you've mentioned. I have to finish with Dexter. We started Breaking bad but got stuck at season 2. Now we're watching True Blood, Grimm, The Big bang theory, New girl, Modern family...
The one i've been watching lately on tv is Friends. I love it! I've seen it loads of times and it still makes me laugh.

What do you do to distract yourselves in the TWW?? I'm starting to get nervous and impatient... and seeing BFP at 7dpo and 8dpo (not many)doesn't help! I'm 7dpo tomorrow... good job i haven't got many hpt, otherwise i'd be testing already. I'm waiting until thurs and i'll be testing with an IC... got a digi but i'm saving it for when i get a BFP on a strip.

hope to see bfp soon around here! :dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

Baby.Love12 said:


> Tweaked a bit.

I think I'm seeing it! Everything crossed for you! I'm a fellow Texas girl as well, actually in San Antonio as well. How funny! 

AFM, opk is gearing up so I should O in a day or two I suspect. I use a cheap-o opk until it gets close and then switch to the clear blue advanced. I love it! Last cycle I got two days of flashing smileys and then a solid smiley! However, it is WAY to expensive to use by itself especially since I have PCOS and might not even O.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lady- this board is getting a lot harder to keep up with lol

I LOVED Dexter. It was an awesome show and I was quite upset when it ended. The same goes for True Blood. We still have 4 episodes left to watch bc I just can't stand it to be over lol
We used to watch Grimm but I think it got very dry and I lost interest. But Friends, that's a show that'll never get old. I can watch the "pivot" episode till I die :rofl:


During this awful TWW I try to work as much as possible. On my days off I hang out with the pup, or I waste my time here. Sadly all my friends have kids so it doesn't make for a great social life.


----------



## Mintastic

I gave up on Grimm also. I personally find the wait to O more stressful than the 2ww just since my cycles are so wonky.


----------



## MeganS0326

Mintastic said:


> I gave up on Grimm also. I personally find the wait to O more stressful than the 2ww just since my cycles are so wonky.

I totally agree with waiting to O sucking more than the TWW. I figure whats done is done by that point and I'm a POAS-aholic so I usually start testing really early. I LOVE Grimm, though. lol It's one me and DH's favorite shows.


----------



## Turtle0630

Momo, good luck waiting that long! I don't know how you can do that, I'm way too impatient for that! I thought I was doing good by making myself wait until 12-14 dpo! :haha:

Mint, it sounds like you have your dog training skills down! That's awesome, I'm pretty jealous! Honestly part of my problem is that I'm not stern enough (sometimes), I'm just such a softie. But that's not all it, as DH is stern enough and he still won't listen to him either in those situations. Yeah, not giving into the chase is definitely key in that game. It's really hard though when he's just running around our neighborhood and we're afraid we're going to lose him, or that he'll get hit by a car or something! Thankfully that hasn't happened for quite some time, I think he's finally getting better around home at least. You said you live in NYC, right? Is it hard having a dog in the city?

Ladygin, glad it's nothing too serious and that you can have the option to wait if you want to! And glad it's not hurting!

Oh, I also love The Big Bang Theory and New Girl! And Friends...that's just a classic. What's not to love? I can watch those over and over without ever tiring of them. The "pivot" episode is also a favorite of mine! Man, that was a good show.

This is only my 2nd TWW (and it just started for me), so I'm not great on the advice as to how to wait it out and distract yourself. In fact, I found this website in my last TWW, that's how I distracted myself. ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I know 3dpo is way early but has anyone had sore nips this early on? I don't know if I should get excited or chalk it up to delayed Clomid side effects. They don't hurt but are quite sensitive to touch.


----------



## Mintastic

Turtle - Well it helps that I do behavior analysis for a living - with children but behavioral principals regarding learning/motivation/reinforcement are all the same.

Never having had a dog anyplace else I can't compare but I will say my dog gets a lot more exercise and socialization with us than she did with her former family who had a small yard. They just let her out back but we take her for walks 3x/day (2 long, one quickie) and to the dog runs and off-leash areas/hours. It is great for me because I would be a total couch-potato otherwise!

Ladygin - have you looked into poodles or poodle mixes? Some people aren't allergic to them. Also Siberian cats.

Oh and Mn - sorry I don't know about clomid side effects but it is too early to be anything else really, right?


----------



## NicaQ

I have a pic stitched set of OPKs and I need opinions, but this thread isn't for that. If anyone who is interested, if you could go to the ovulation test forum, I'd appreciate opinions :) I did BBT as well, but I think that's a complete wash this cycle. My chart is psycho o.o


----------



## MnGmakes3

In other unrelated news...Robin Williams died this morning. Excuse me while I cry in the corner....


----------



## Mintastic

Oh no! So tragic.
Thank you for sharing Mn. I am avoiding Facebook these days so I tend not to hear about these things right away. :(


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, that's awesome! I bet it does transfer over well with animals as well. I bet your doggie loves all the exercise and outings as well! :)

I'm so sad and surprised about Robin Williams! :( Especially that it was apparently suicide. So tragic.


----------



## RubysMommy

Wow! I missed a lot lol 

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I just got some wondfo opks on Friday. So far I haven't O'd yet, but I will keep you updated on how they work out this cycle. I used the ones from walgreens with 7 in a pack (maybe frer or the store brand) the month we conceived DD. Those opks worked for sure! 

I'm on Cd16 and still haven't O'd yet. I probably still have 5 or 6 more days if it's like last cycle. But some good news is DH is starting to feel better already, so hopefully he will be good to go by O day! :) 

I've been doing a lot of baking lately (I just made some batman sugar cookies for DH's coworker) that seems to make the time go by a little faster. And my 9 month old DD just started taking her first steps, so I have my hands full with her. 

I hope everyone has a good week! And good luck MnG on your BW.


----------



## Mintastic

Ruby's - that's great news with hubby feeling better and baby's steps!
Hopefully the wondfos work well and aren't too confusing.


----------



## canadabear

MnGmakes3 said:


> Canadabear- I can't find when you would like to be added for? :-k

Sorry was probably not very clear.. I will be testing last day of the month.. Aug 31! :flower:


----------



## Tui

Wow, I think this just jumped 10 pages since yesterday!

Welcome to the new girls, sorry I can't remember all your names. Will have to get a pen and paper tomorrow, lol.

Started my new job this morning and spent most of it sneezing, bagging cayenne pepper, yuck!

Someone asked how long my cycles were. ?... they are 24-27 days with a 12 or 13 day lp. So at least O comes round reasonably quickly! I usually get impatient around now (cd7) but I relax a bit after I get my cross hairs. Usually start poas at 7dpo :haha: but bit nervous about doing that after last months false bfps.


----------



## Mrs_Right

BBT question for those women charting - do you find your BBT goes up the day after ovulation or 2-3 days later?


----------



## Tui

Mrs_Right said:


> BBT question for those women charting - do you find your BBT goes up the day after ovulation or 2-3 days later?

My first charts jumped right up after O, but recently have been going up more steadily in say 3 or 4 steps. Have a look at the chart gallery on FF, you will get the idea better. I don't stop BD till I get my cross hairs, just to be safe.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Tui said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> BBT question for those women charting - do you find your BBT goes up the day after ovulation or 2-3 days later?
> 
> My first charts jumped right up after O, but recently have been going up more steadily in say 3 or 4 steps. Have a look at the chart gallery on FF, you will get the idea better. I don't stop BD till I get my cross hairs, just to be safe.Click to expand...

Thanks Tui.
What's FF? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs_Right

FF = fertility friend?
I've only seen that in degrees F which I don't understand haha cause I'm an Aussie I use degrees C! But had a look at some google images and got a general idea =)


----------



## Tui

Sorry, I thought you were using FF already. A lot of women here use it and put the link in their signature. If you click on them you can look at their past charts. Most are in farenheit but its just the temp shift you need to look at, as eveyones temps will be different anyway. Mine should be in centigrade too but I got a farenheit thermometer!


----------



## Mrs_Right

that must be confusing! temping in C but usuing a F thermometre! I use an app on my phone called OvuView


----------



## Tui

My chart is in farenheit so its ok. You can have either. I'm used to it now. Good luck with your temping. It gets easier after the first month.


----------



## Mrs_Right

this isn't my first month of temping =) but it is the first time I've used OPK's so I'm working out how many days after + OPK I ovulate. The packet says it's the next day so I was unsure why my temp was still down today when my + OPK was 2 days ago


----------



## Tui

Oh I see, sorry. Some months I get a surge (pos opk) of 2 or 3 days and some months just 1 day. I usually O the next day, but I'm pretty sure I O'd the same day as pos opk last month. I think it changes from month to month and person to person. Anyway I'll shut up now, lol.


----------



## Tui

Double post


----------



## Mrs_Right

- OPK at 16DPO
+OPK was 17DPO
- OPK at 18DPO (temp drop and assumed O day)
today 19DPO (temp same as day before)
still no temp raise, no OPK today


----------



## Tui

Maybe you surged but not ovulated?

I just googled it and saw one site say it can take up to 3 days for temp to go up though. Guess you can't do anything but wait. Frustrating for you.


----------



## Bing28

MnG - my nips often get sore/sensitive after ovulation. I think it's to do with the increased progesterone. So I'd take it as a good sign given you have struggled to ovulate before! :) 

Mrs Right - my temp goes up steadily over a few days too. I ovulated the night I got my positive OPK this cycle but my previous two cycles I ovulated 2 days later so didn't get my temp rise until the 3rd day after my positive OPK. My guess is you'll ovulate today and get a temp rise tomorrow. 

Turtle - oh the tantrums! I definitely experienced that this weekend. And the answering back and not doing as their told! Lol! We were shattered after they left and had to have an afternoon sleep! Lol 

Afm - we had a bit of bad news last night. My hubby mum had a mini stroke yesterday afternoon so we had to drive 2.5 hour back to his parents house last night after we found out to stay with his dad who is a bit shaken up. We are off to the hospital soon to visit her. All I kept thinking was if she never gets to see her grandchildren and it made me want this more than ever! FX'd she makes a speedy recovery. 

Xx


----------



## Samanthatc

Bing so sorry to hear that, hopefully she's back home soon x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- sending lots of prayers your way. :hugs: Certainly hope she makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Emski51

Ah Bing so sorry to hear that hope she makes a quick recovery xx


----------



## Mintastic

Bing - prayers for your MIL that she may have a quick recovery!

Mrs_Right - I am going through the same thing but even more days ago. Really starting to get worried about not O'ing. Here is my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/50c628/ttc.png

Tui - you should try to wait until at least 10dpo this time - you can do it!!! 7dpo will only bring disappointment.


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, so sorry to hear that! I really hope that she's able to make a quick recovery, with no lasting effects. I'm sure it's comforting to your father-in-law to have you guys there with him right now. :hugs: (Oh, and btw, I got a big giggle about you guys needing a nap after 3 days with the kids there! I can totally relate to that! ;) )

Ruby's, that's wonderful that it's looking like DH might be good to go by the time you O! Yay!!! And great about DD's first steps too! Mmmm...those batman sugar cookies sound wonderful! :D I'm looking forward to hearing how the Wondfo opk's work for you, good luck!

Tui, congrats on your new job, I hope you're liking it! Although sneezing all day from it doesn't sound fun! It was me that asked about your cycle length. That's not too bad! Definitely shorter but probably in the good range of shorter. I HATED it when mine were 21 days before. 

Mrs, I haven't started temping yet (maybe next month) so I can't offer any advice there. Sorry! I do hope your temps start going up soon though! :)

MnG, I hope that Bing is right and that it means it's a good sign! FX!!!

Mint, I'm so sorry that your temps aren't rising yet! :( FX that they'll start rising soon and that you really did O. I can't remember, are your cycles pretty regular? Can't you sometimes have a surge and not O, but have it later again in your cycle where you do O?...maybe that's what's going on! :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks ladies for your temping and OPK info! 

Bing I wish your family and especially your MIL all the best, you will be in my prayers


----------



## Mintastic

Turtle - my cycles aren't even remotely regular lol!

I hope you are right and I will have a 2nd chance but I don't know if I should bother with more OPKs or just keep temping and BDing EOD. 

The problem is the Walgreen's strips are so all over the place they seem essentially worthless but I don't know if I should waste the money on second pack of digis for the cycle when the first pack showed high and peak already...which did coincide with ewcm so... Not sure what to do now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mrs right- depends on my cycles as far as the bbt goes up. when i got dd, i took the opk and i o'd that night. after having her the few times i tried last year the same but this time we tried- i o'd three days later! i know in my info that ff said, was after the pos opk to dtd every single day following until you get the confirmed O with your temps (3 temp rises) i think my timing was all off this cycle, but dh was being a pain in the ass for dtd.



nothing much new over here ladies. saw about robin williams super depressing. 

cd 5 and i can't believe next week is time to test. but i'll be going on vacation today (so if i'm not around thats why!) so it'll be a bit easier of a tww. had a bit of nausea this am. (i know i know too early) but it was really odd. might've been my morning vitamin. take it the same time every morning but i remember years ago before dd taking it, then walking the dog first thing in the am, and having to stop wlaking and almost vomiting. never did, but assuming it's the pill again just maybe settled wrong.


----------



## mommyxofxone

and bing i'm so sorry to hear that. will be sending well wishes and prayers


----------



## MnGmakes3

Tui, congratulations on the new venture! Is always exciting to start something new. Hopefully it takes your mind off TWW.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mint, I don't see your chart. Is only a pic of your CD.


----------



## Mintastic

If you click it it should open my chart - no? Couldn't figure out how else to post it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mint- if i click it i see the chart, it appears just below the cd ticker


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, I can see why the frustration! I don't know anything about temping so I could be wrong but they look to me like they're slowly starting to go back up, no? I agree that I don't know as though I'd be willing to buy new opk's to use this cycle either, especially with all the signs you got with the last positive. If it were me I'd probably try to do as you said and just BD EOD if you can, until you see the temp rise or get some other sort of indication. I would keep check cm too, if that's been any good at telling you anything! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Mommyxo, have a great time on your vacation! Hope you're going someplace fun. What a great way to take your mind off the TWW! :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks mint and turtle! 

Bing: sorry to hear about you MIL. I hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Bug222

Bing- I hope she makes a quick and full recovery!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ok it worked this time. I'm a bad chart reader though so I'm of no help. It looks like you Od. But the dip after is confusing. :-k


----------



## Mintastic

MnGmakes3 said:


> Ok it worked this time. I'm a bad chart reader though so I'm of no help. It looks like you Od. But the dip after is confusing. :-k

Thanks for taking a look.
Maybe you are a good chart reader since you have determined that it is confusing and it is in fact confusing lol!

All I can hope for now is that it is the start of a slow rise. I looked at a million charts this morning and the slow rise isn't super common but it does happen sometimes so there is still a little hope for me.


----------



## Loobs

Bing - sorry to hear about your MIL. Hope she recovers quickly! Your poor FIL being shaken up by it all, how frightening it must have been for him too.

Mint - sorry the charting isn't going so well. I have no idea about it all yet so can't comment on your chart. Hope it is a slow rise for you and you get your crosshairs!

AFM - 5DPO today. Nothing to report. It's a long un! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nothing here either at 4 dpo except these pesky sore nips.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for all your well wishes everyone. My MIL is doing better and is back home now. She is struggling to get her words out but otherwise is doing okay. She has to start speak and language therapy so hopefully that will help.

Oh - We had chinese takeaway tonight. I had a fortune cookie and it said 'six days time will be your lucky day!' ... so guess what I'm doing in 6 days time when I'll be 11dpo ... Yep you guessed it ... POAS! :haha: although now I've told everyone it probably won't come true! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes everyone. My MIL is doing better and is back home now. She is struggling to get her words out but otherwise is doing okay. She has to start speak and language therapy so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Oh - We had chinese takeaway tonight. I had a fortune cookie and it said 'six days time will be your lucky day!' ... so guess what I'm doing in 6 days time when I'll be 11dpo ... Yep you guessed it ... POAS! :haha: although now I've told everyone it probably won't come true! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.

That'd be a heck of a story if you got the bfp!!
So glad your MIL is back home feeling better too. Maybe you'll be able to surprise hey with some great news!


----------



## Mintastic

Nice one Bing! I hope it does come true!!!

And thanks for updating us on your MIL's recovery. I hope the speech therapy goes well.


----------



## Bug222

Haha great fortune!! I hope it comes true!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, so glad to hear your MIL is doing better and is back home! I hope her therapy and recovery goes well!

That's an awesome fortune! That would be so cool if it came true!!! :D


----------



## Mrs_Right

good news for your MIL Bing, hope she continues to improve quickly


----------



## NicaQ

Gah! This has been horrible! Some people think I had an annovulatory cycle based on my temps, but Idk if I did them wrong or what and I had two SO close to positive OPKs. PLUS it looks like I broke my pinky toe. I'll just be over here being a basket case :wacko: :blush: :dohh:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/517e69


----------



## MnGmakes3

I can't help since I know next to nothing about annovulatory cycles but I hope you find your answer. 
And how'd you manage to break a toe? Feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Nica your chart looks like lots of my old charts! Don't know about you but I wasn't very consistent with temping at the same day although I don't know whether I was ovulating or not. FX you are and don't stop BDing until your sure! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## NicaQ

MnGmakes3 said:


> I can't help since I know next to nothing about annovulatory cycles but I hope you find your answer.
> And how'd you manage to break a toe? Feel better soon!

I hit the same toe in the same place on it twice in two days. Once on the wall as I was dancing around singing that "You're So Rude" song, and the other time, what I think actually broke it, I hit it on the couch on accident super hard.


----------



## NicaQ

Mrs_Right said:


> Nica your chart looks like lots of my old charts! Don't know about you but I wasn't very consistent with temping at the same day although I don't know whether I was ovulating or not. FX you are and don't stop BDing until your sure! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful

I wasn't temping at the same times every day, this month has been super hectic...the last few days I have been good though.


----------



## Mrs_Right

NicaQ said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> Nica your chart looks like lots of my old charts! Don't know about you but I wasn't very consistent with temping at the same day although I don't know whether I was ovulating or not. FX you are and don't stop BDing until your sure! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
> 
> I wasn't temping at the same times every day, this month has been super hectic...the last few days I have been good though.Click to expand...

Hopefully that's the reason for the funny chart, better that than not ovulating.
Ouch for the toe!


----------



## NicaQ

Second cycle after MC, so I'm not sure if everything is wonky from that or what. I hate limbo.


----------



## Turtle0630

Ugh, so sorry Nica, about both your toe and your confusing cycle! I hope it really does have to do with the timing of your temp taking. Unfortunately I haven't started temping yet so I'm not much help there. And I really don't know anything about anovulatory cycles. Sorry! I hope you get it figured out soon though, and that your toe heals quickly!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Hello! 

I'm looking to join your group :) According to FF my ovulation happened yesterday or early this morning. AF will be here the 25th if I don't get that :bfp: 

Hopefully we all get lucky :) 
Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Tui

Mintastic said:


> Bing - prayers for your MIL that she may have a quick recovery!
> 
> Mrs_Right - I am going through the same thing but even more days ago. Really starting to get worried about not O'ing. Here is my chart:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/50c628/ttc.png
> 
> Tui - you should try to wait until at least 10dpo this time - you can do it!!! 7dpo will only bring disappointment.

Haha, yes I should I know. Got a squinter at 8dpo with my mc though, so it makes me want to test, lol. I'll try and hold out this time.


----------



## Tui

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes everyone. My MIL is doing better and is back home now. She is struggling to get her words out but otherwise is doing okay. She has to start speak and language therapy so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Oh - We had chinese takeaway tonight. I had a fortune cookie and it said 'six days time will be your lucky day!' ... so guess what I'm doing in 6 days time when I'll be 11dpo ... Yep you guessed it ... POAS! :haha: although now I've told everyone it probably won't come true! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.
> 
> That'd be a heck of a story if you got the bfp!!
> So glad your MIL is back home feeling better too. Maybe you'll be able to surprise hey with some great news!Click to expand...

^wss xx


----------



## Tui

Second day at work was a bit crappy. There is a woman who works afternoons and she came in and started ordering us round and trying to change an order we had just spent 2 hours preparing! Well I'm sorry but I don't take that kind of crap from no one. I left 15mins early and told the boss why. Silly cow. Hopefully we will only cross paths for 10 mins each day. I may try and start earlier, lol.


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

hope you are all well ?

@ Bing glad your MIL is getting better !

Ok so I have been testing this cb advanced monitor thing its now on day 5 of high !! which is slightly annoying but I have read that the first month it may not detect a peak due to it learning your hormone levels blah blah. But I have not picked anything up on the opk either I am on CD 14 had other signs such as ewcm, cervix being hso so I will just have to wait and see :coffee: and fertility friend has not picked up o yet however I have no idea how to read these charts and its my first month trying to temp so I could of messed it up :dohh:. I have posted my link if anyone wants to take a look. We have dd eod since CD 8 so I think we will have covered O if it has happened this month. Not sure why I wouldn't o this month my cycle is normally spot on 28 days :growlmad:. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51a3cb


----------



## Tui

Emski51 said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> hope you are all well ?
> 
> @ Bing glad your MIL is getting better !
> 
> Ok so I have been testing this cb advanced monitor thing its now on day 5 of high !! which is slightly annoying but I have read that the first month it may not detect a peak due to it learning your hormone levels blah blah. But I have not picked anything up on the opk either I am on CD 14 had other signs such as ewcm, cervix being hso so I will just have to wait and see :coffee: and fertility friend has not picked up o yet however I have no idea how to read these charts and its my first month trying to temp so I could of messed it up :dohh:. I have posted my link if anyone wants to take a look. We have dd eod since CD 8 so I think we will have covered O if it has happened this month. Not sure why I wouldn't o this month my cycle is normally spot on 28 days :growlmad:.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51a3cb

Bit early to tell from your chart yet. I had a friend on here who just had a really long surge. It must have been a whopper of an egg as she just got her bfp. Hope the same happens for you x


----------



## Emski51

Tui said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies
> 
> hope you are all well ?
> 
> @ Bing glad your MIL is getting better !
> 
> Ok so I have been testing this cb advanced monitor thing its now on day 5 of high !! which is slightly annoying but I have read that the first month it may not detect a peak due to it learning your hormone levels blah blah. But I have not picked anything up on the opk either I am on CD 14 had other signs such as ewcm, cervix being hso so I will just have to wait and see :coffee: and fertility friend has not picked up o yet however I have no idea how to read these charts and its my first month trying to temp so I could of messed it up :dohh:. I have posted my link if anyone wants to take a look. We have dd eod since CD 8 so I think we will have covered O if it has happened this month. Not sure why I wouldn't o this month my cycle is normally spot on 28 days :growlmad:.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51a3cb
> 
> Bit early to tell from your chart yet. I had a friend on here who just had a really long surge. It must have been a whopper of an egg as she just got her bfp. Hope the same happens for you xClick to expand...

Thanks for that I am not feeling particularly happy this morning having a down day made me feel better :)


----------



## LOVEMYSON05

Started ovulation yesterday and me and my bf have been having unprotected sex, and he wants kids and I have one toddler who he loves likes his own son, so im praying I can give that to him... :) gotta wait and see but since today I been having some mild tenderness and sort of like cramps in my abdomen area. Doesn't hurt just weird...:blush::coffee::hugs:


----------



## Loobs

Bing - I can't wait for you to test so we can see if your fortune cookie is right! If it is I might go out and buy me some :haha:

Emski - As you know I'm new to charting too but I'm sure it'll show you O'd. I was so impatient to see it! 

6DPO here. Nothing to report :coffee: x


----------



## Ladygin

Hi girls!

Bing - hope you're MIL is doing better and that she gets a good recovery.

How are you doing today? anyone testing?

I'm 8dpo. I'll test tomorrow with FMU... if nothing comes up i'll wait until tuesday. Crossed fingers!
No relevant symptoms though... just big (·)(·) 

Lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm looking to join your group :) According to FF my ovulation happened yesterday or early this morning. AF will be here the 25th if I don't get that :bfp:
> 
> Hopefully we all get lucky :)
> Good luck ladies :)

Welcome Rosie! Fx'd for you! I've got you added.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Question time. ..I'm a light sleeper and the most consecutive hours of sleep I'll get is 4 to 5. I get up to pee at least 3x. Anyway I'll take my temp the first time I get up and then again when it's actually time to get up. The temps aren't waaay off. For example this morning at 3am it was 97.96 but then when I got up for work 2 hours later it was 97.77.
I've been using the temps where I slept longer. Is that ok to do or should I be using the 2nd?


----------



## Emski51

Hi MnG sorry I have no idea I read it was meant to be your first temp reading after 5 hours of undisturbed sleep and seeing as I am a heavy sleeper I sleep right through the night without having to get up and pee do you take it orally ?? 

On another note panic over for me I have just got my LH surge on a cb digital stick it was so nice to see that little smiley face :) so I now expect the monitor to pick this up tomorrow so we are bang on schedule FF said tomorrow should be the day the eggy drops. BD at 12.44 am this morning and trying to convince hubby to have another bash at it tonight :) or if I leave it tonight and try again tomorrow evening do you think that would be ok?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski- if he can go at it tonight then by darn you shouldn't put it off! :haha:

I'm envious of your bladder lol, if I go to bed at 9 I'll be up at midnight, 2 and sometimes 3 or 4am again to pee. It's very annoying. I can probably count on 1 hand how many nights I've slept a full 8 undisturbed. :cry: 
Oh and yes, it's oral thermometer


----------



## Emski51

MnGmakes3 said:


> Emski- if he can go at it tonight then by darn you shouldn't put it off! :haha:
> 
> I'm envious of your bladder lol, if I go to bed at 9 I'll be up at midnight, 2 and sometimes 3 or 4am again to pee. It's very annoying. I can probably count on 1 hand how many nights I've slept a full 8 undisturbed. :cry:
> Oh and yes, it's oral thermometer

Heheh I have to admit when Babou (my cat) comes and wakes me up I am normally bursting to have a pee so I will take my temp, feed cat, do the fertility monitor test lol that has become my morning routine !!

Do you drink a lot before going to bed ?? I hardly drink anything in the evening other than maybe a glass of water with my dinner or the occasional cup of tea. But like I said I do sleep through pretty much everything. My hubby has partner's who are based in New York so he works more on American time than UK so he comes to bed pretty late aka why the early morning sessions but normally he can come to bed, turn bathroom light on do all the stuff to get ready for bed and I have no idea he has even come to bed !


----------



## MnGmakes3

No on the drinking. I'll have something at dinner and then maybe 2 hours before bed. 
When I say I have a tiny bladder I mean it lol. I can go 4x in the span of an hour... (not diabetic)


----------



## Emski51

Oh my that is a tiny bladder you will be permanently on the toilet when pregnant seeing as you pee even more !!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Oh my that is a tiny bladder you will be permanently on the toilet when pregnant seeing as you pee even more !!!

Yep! I might just move into the bathroom lol


----------



## Turtle0630

MnG, I'm right there with you on that! At DH's prompting I finally went to the urologist early last year about it, just in case. Turns out I don't have a tiny bladder after all but rather Overactive Bladder. They put me on meds for it which *kind of* worked, but I HATED the meds. They didn't help enough to make it worth it to me so I finally just stopped taking them. Although it's completely annoying and inconvenient, I've lived with it my whole life so what's the difference? I've joked too about how bad it will be once I am pregnant, if I go this often now I'll probably be living in the bathroom when I'm pregnant! :dohh: Thankfully it's not as bad for me during the night.


----------



## Turtle0630

Rosie and LoveMySon, welcome to the group! Good luck, and FX you'll get your BFP's soon! :)

Tui, sorry your 2nd day at work was so crappy, I hope it gets better for you around there!

Emski, that's great that you got your smiley face!!! And that your panic over it can now go away. I hope you caught that eggie! And I hope you can convince DH to go for another round tonight. ;)

Lady, yay to almost being ready to test!!! Definitely update us in the morning after you take it! Good luck!!!

Afm, nothing much going on here. I'm at what I suspect is 2-3 dpo, now just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## Emski51

hehe I am sure I can convince him might have to get out the sexy underwear :winkwink: nah hes been pretty good with the whole increase in bedroom activity. I have to admit I am pretty tired I am use to going to bed around 10.30 - 11.00 but recently I have been up till about 1am due to his funny work hours and hes generally a night a owl and tends not to get tired that early

Ah Turtle that horrible tww it's such a drag !!! this weekend we plan to go on a shopping spree to London !!


----------



## LOVEMYSON05

:nope:Turtle0630 thanks, im kinda nervous though


----------



## Emski51

LOVEMYSON05 said:


> :nope:Turtle0630 thanks, im kinda nervous though

First welcome Loveysons :)

Fingers crossed for you !!!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, that sexy underwear can pretty much always do the trick, huh? ;) Ahhh, a shopping spree to London...sounds lovely! Well actually I'm not much of a shopper myself, but a trip to London sure sounds lovely! And I do enjoy window shopping sometimes. :)

LoveMy, I think that's totally normal. I'm super nervous too! I know I really want this, yet the possibility of it scares the shit out of me at the same time! :)


----------



## Emski51

Hehe Turtle the shopping spree is not for me its for Hubby 8-[ I am just going along to do some window shopping.

I know what you mean this is only my second month ttc and it scares the hell out of me thinking that if I was to get pregnant how much our lives are going to change and are we doing this at the correct moment in time !


----------



## RubysMommy

Nica- I had a mc at the end of November 2012 and conceived my dd the beginning of February 2013. The dr told us to take a month off after the mc to build the lining back up. So it was our 2nd month that I got pregnant. So I hope this is the month for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> MnG, I'm right there with you on that! At DH's prompting I finally went to the urologist early last year about it, just in case. Turns out I don't have a tiny bladder after all but rather Overactive Bladder. They put me on meds for it which *kind of* worked, but I HATED the meds. They didn't help enough to make it worth it to me so I finally just stopped taking them. Although it's completely annoying and inconvenient, I've lived with it my whole life so what's the difference? I've joked too about how bad it will be once I am pregnant, if I go this often now I'll probably be living in the bathroom when I'm pregnant! :dohh: Thankfully it's not as bad for me during the night.

Ha! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one! 
They should make something for us poor folk that can always go! 
I even have to restrict my fluid intake if we ever go on long road trips otherwise everyone hates me :blush:


----------



## MnGmakes3

RubysMommy said:


> Nica- I had a mc at the end of November 2012 and conceived my dd the beginning of February 2013. The dr told us to take a month off after the mc to build the lining back up. So it was our 2nd month that I got pregnant. So I hope this is the month for you!

Ditto Nica!


----------



## Turtle0630

MnGmakes3 said:


> Turtle0630 said:
> 
> 
> MnG, I'm right there with you on that! At DH's prompting I finally went to the urologist early last year about it, just in case. Turns out I don't have a tiny bladder after all but rather Overactive Bladder. They put me on meds for it which *kind of* worked, but I HATED the meds. They didn't help enough to make it worth it to me so I finally just stopped taking them. Although it's completely annoying and inconvenient, I've lived with it my whole life so what's the difference? I've joked too about how bad it will be once I am pregnant, if I go this often now I'll probably be living in the bathroom when I'm pregnant! :dohh: Thankfully it's not as bad for me during the night.
> 
> Ha! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!
> They should make something for us poor folk that can always go!
> I even have to restrict my fluid intake if we ever go on long road trips otherwise everyone hates me :blush:Click to expand...

Yes! I do too! I try to restrict it really anytime that it's WAY inconvenient....sporting games and concerts (don't want to have to make people move all the time to let me in and out), airplanes, car rides, etc. Unfortunately sporting games and concerts are a lot of times when I like to drink so it's a hard balance to find. Lately I've found a lot of places allow you to pick your own seats when reserving your tickets so I ALWAYS try to reserve an aisle seat if possible just so I can get in and out easier w/o disturbing people! I've literally left a bathroom before and gotten directly back into line to go again (on more than one occasion) if the line is really long and I've had a beer or two. :/ When I was a kid my mom used to think that I just liked to check out new public bathrooms (??) because I couldn't seriously have to go that much. :dohh:


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, I'm also in my 2nd month of trying! And it really does scare the hell out of me too, as much as I want it. And I feel like we're trying at the "right" time too! Yet I know we won't be able to imagine it any other way once it actually happens. Funny how that works. :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

MnG- Thanks for the welcome and add :) Sorry about the tiny bladder/sleeping issues. I have a "camel" bladder or so my DH tells me. I can go almost a whole day without going but when I do it takes forever. Lol 

Turtle- It sounds like you and I are one the same track 2dpo!! Glad I will have a test buddy! When do you plan on testing? I think next Wednesday or Thursday I'll start being crazy. 

Good luck everybody! Fingers crossed for some BFP's


----------



## Turtle0630

Rosie_Phillip said:


> MnG- Thanks for the welcome and add :) Sorry about the tiny bladder/sleeping issues. I have a "camel" bladder or so my DH tells me. I can go almost a whole day without going but when I do it takes forever. Lol
> 
> Turtle- It sounds like you and I are one the same track 2dpo!! Glad I will have a test buddy! When do you plan on testing? I think next Wednesday or Thursday I'll start being crazy.
> 
> Good luck everybody! Fingers crossed for some BFP's

Funny, that's one good thing about having a tiny bladder! (I still think it's also tiny, even if I do have overactive bladder) I pee sooooo fast! I've even jokingly raced against guy friends before back in the day (at the movie theater, whatever) and either beat them or been very close! Ha!

That's awesome that we're at the same place in our cycle! Yay! I had originally planned on testing on the 22nd (next Friday) but I ended up ovulating 2-3 days later than I had expected to when I picked that date. So now I'm not sure...I think I'll try to hold out until the 23rd or 24th!...if I can make it that long! :haha:


----------



## Bing28

Evening everyone! I hope everyone has had a good day or is having a good day?!

I can relate to those of you who get up in the night for the loo or need a wee frequently! For years I suffered with recurrent cystisis so often have the symptoms of needing a wee a lot. Now I try not to drink much before bed otherwise I know I'll be up in the night but very rarely have a full nights undisturbed sleep. Last year I had a camera put inside my bladder and they said it is actually very large so that could be causing me problems as I don't feel I need a wee when I should so bacteria builds up! Luckily since I had the camera inside me I have not had an episode of cystitis! :)

Does anyone watch the great british bake off?! I love it! Wish I was that good at baking! My hubby is having a bake off competition at work. Each week they pick two names out of a hat and they have to bake whatever was on the previous episode, going head to head against each other...I know we are going to get bread week! I've never cooked bread in my life! :haha:

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing... what exactly is cystitis??

I went to the doc many many years ago to check for diabetes and other imbalances but they never found anything. Before I left I had to pee :dohh: and I'll never forget this... In front of me there was a checklist " Do you find yourself going more than 7x a day?"..do you wake up more than 3x a night... on and on to which I answered yes to 6 out of the 7 questions. To which at the end it says please consult your doctor if you've answered yes to more 5 if these :dohh:

It's such a pain in the ass having to go all the time. It's turned into a running joke bw my closr friends. . Making sure I've went before we eat or start a movie lol

I'm having a great day. Hubby is making dinner and I got an "I miss you" card from my mom. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh and bread is easy to make. The annoying part to me is waiting for the dough to rise. I HATE waiting for food. .especially when I'm the one making it. 
Does it have to be simple bread or can you doctor it up?


----------



## Bing28

MnG - you'd know if you'd had cystitis. Unless you call it something else in the states. Its where you feel you need to pee frequently, you go to pee and not much comes out and it stings to pee and sometimes you get blood in your urine too. It's painful and not very nice at all.

The bread will have to be something they baked on the show. I'm not sure what they have to bake on bread week yet but it will probably be different types of flavoured bread. This week was biscuit week and they made savoury biscuits, florentine biscuits and then three dimensional biscuit scenes such as gingerbread houses. 

Glad you've had a great day! :)

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Well it never stings or had blood in it but I certainly go all the time and its never much. Oh well. Just a lifestyle in used to by now. Florentine bread sounds delish! Can you mail some across the water? :haha:


----------



## Lithodora

Turtle and Emski its our second month trying too, well, we missed ovulation by about a week last month so this is kind of our first month...ish :)

App says af is due Tuesday, I don't think it will have happened this month, just getting that vibe, it would be too lucky for it to happen second month and at a time that would suit so perfectly. I'm very calm about it (which I'm surprising myself with), no great urge to test early, not desperate to get to af due date etc, which is good anyway. So yeah, I'll be expecting af early next week, I wouldn't mind if we were going to be ttc next month and the month after and so on but having to ditch it (and go back to condoms boo!) sucks.

hope everyone is keeping well! Very busy with work and other stuff so just stopping by when I can xx

Oh and re baking and the Bake Off, love it! I bake a lot :)


----------



## NicaQ

Bing that sounds like a urinary tract infection but I could be totally wrong haha

In other news, we got a rise! Yay! Holding my breath that it stays high :) I still don't think I'll be pregnant from this cycle, but better to have ovulated and not gotten pregnant than to not have ovulated at all haha


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing, that sounds terrible about the cystitis! I'm glad that it's cleared up though since they put the camera in there! I honestly think that's what my BFF had going on for awhile but now I'm being a terrible friend and can't remember for the life of me if that was the actual name of it or not. :dohh:

MnG, they finally just ruled it Overactive Bladder w/ me simply because there were no other obvious causes, so that might very well be what it is with you too. They measured it, did tests to make sure I was actually voiding it, and even did a transvaginal u/s. All came back normal but something clearly isn't right with how much I go so Overactive Bladder it is! And yeah, I get teased all the time too. I'm pretty used to it by now too!

Bing, not only does that show sound great, but the bake off at your hubby's work sounds AWESOME!!! How neat! I love baking, I've really gotten into it more in the last couple of years. I will say that I've never attempted breads that are rising breads with yeast though; the ones I've done have been more along the lines of pumpkin, etc. Oh and one time I did a chocolate swirled pumpkin zucchini bread. That was so good! 

Lith, that certainly does such having to go back to condoms if this isn't your month. I'll be keeping everything I have crossed for you that it is, for more than one reason! That's awesome that you're feeling so calm this month though, good for you! :)

Nica, yay for high temps!!! Now fingers crossed that you caught that eggie! :D


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Bing28 said:


> MnG - you'd know if you'd had cystitis. Unless you call it something else in the states. Its where you feel you need to pee frequently, you go to pee and not much comes out and it stings to pee and sometimes you get blood in your urine too. It's painful and not very nice at all.
> 
> The bread will have to be something they baked on the show. I'm not sure what they have to bake on bread week yet but it will probably be different types of flavoured bread. This week was biscuit week and they made savoury biscuits, florentine biscuits and then three dimensional biscuit scenes such as gingerbread houses.
> 
> Glad you've had a great day! :)
> 
> Xx

We call that a urinary tract infection or UTI!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mine definitely isn't a uti. Or anything else medical. I think my "I gotta pee" sensor is off though. 
When I had my first ultrasound to check for issues I had to have a full bladder. Well I didn't even pee before I left the house and had to go bad when they were ready for me an hour later. To my surprise she told me I was only a quarter full! I was floored! Imagine my pain when I had to drink a whole tub.of water, wait 30 mins and then have her push down on it for pictures. Ugh. :wacko:


----------



## Turtle0630

Ha! I feel like an idiot now, I didn't realize cystitis was a uti! Whoops! That definitely isn't what my friend had then. :)

MnG, so you have had that lovely test for it too then! When I went in I told them there was NO.WAY that I could drink as much as they were asking me to, as far in advance as they were asking me to, and hold it that long. I actually kind of laughed at them. They told me start drinking it when I thought I needed to in order to make it REALLY full and really have to go when I went back. I cut the time in half; well of course that was the one time in my whole life that my bladder wanted to behave like it was supposed to, and when I went back I only barely had to go! She checked and said the water hadn't made it from my stomach to my bladder yet so we had to sit there and wait. :blush: At least I was scheduled for another test that they could do while we were waiting! Then I got to experience the wonderfulness that you're referring to of them pressing down on an uncomfortably full bladder. :/


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> Ha! I feel like an idiot now, I didn't realize cystitis was a uti! Whoops! That definitely isn't what my friend had then. :)
> 
> MnG, so you have had that lovely test for it too then! When I went in I told them there was NO.WAY that I could drink as much as they were asking me to, as far in advance as they were asking me to, and hold it that long. I actually kind of laughed at them. They told me start drinking it when I thought I needed to in order to make it REALLY full and really have to go when I went back. I cut the time in half; well of course that was the one time in my whole life that my bladder wanted to behave like it was supposed to, and when I went back I only barely had to go! She checked and said the water hadn't made it from my stomach to my bladder yet so we had to sit there and wait. :blush: At least I was scheduled for another test that they could do while we were waiting! Then I got to experience the wonderfulness that you're referring to of them pressing down on an uncomfortably full bladder. :/

Yes yes yes! !!! I feel like I could have written that. I laugh every time someone wants me to drink any liquid for any period of time. It's the worst!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I get UTI's alll the time. It's because I have to much protein in my urine and when I was younger I had some serious kidney damage which leads to a high amount of reb blood cells in there as well. I've learned that the only way to prevent them is a gallon of water everyday! Even with that much fluid intake I hardly ever pee. But when I do get a UTI (about once a month) I know how you feel peeing allll the time.


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing and Rosie, uti's are the WORST. I'm so sorry you have to deal with them chronically. Bing, I'm glad yours have cleared up though. :)


----------



## Mintastic

A) we are basically on our second cycle trying as well. Third if you count one month of NTNP.

B)I have urinary issues as well! I have Urge Incontinence. Basically if I don't restrict my fluids and go to the bathroom every hour or more I suddenly have to pee unbearably and will actually wet myself if I don't get to the bathroom in time. I live on the tenth floor and I can no longer count the number of times I have pissed myself on the elevator headed home... Thank goodness for Always Infinity Overnight pads which are less awful than Depends and work most of the time... 
I also did not tolerate the medicine well. I am supposed to go for pelvic Physical Therapy but just got the referral a few weeks ago and haven't called yet.

I am jealous of this ultrasound bladder test. I had to do urodynamics testing which was horrific. I was genuinely traumatized by it - as in having flashbacks to it and crying. And it was all pointless - no answers at all.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Minitastic- that sounds a hundred times worse then a UTI. At least a UTI can be cured and controlled with cranberry juice. I end up tinkling when I have severe UTI's but its not frequent.


----------



## Samanthatc

Oh mint that sounds terrible, you poor thing! X


----------



## canadabear

Just caught up as best as possible. :dohh: Sending everyone a ton of :dust: Thinking I will O right around the same day.. But having a lot more fertility symptoms :happydance:


----------



## Emski51

Morning all 

Never had a uti I hear they are horrible Nica I think we might be o buddies my temp has just spiked so I think I o yesterday when the digital opk caught the lh surge :) and convinced hubby to have another bash last night so I think I am pretty much covered I think I will be pushing my luck tonight so roll on 28th


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - the chocolate swirled pumpkin zucchini bread sounds delicious! I'll have to google a recipe for that! 

Rosie - I now how you feel getting UTIs once a month. I just got fed up of doctors telling me to drink cranberry juice etc so insisted they investigated further. It always use to be after sex I would get them so my sex life took a dive and I didn't think it was fair on my hubby to not do anything about it. I don't think I would have ever been able to TTC if they hadn't done anything! :haha: 

Mint - that sounds awful. At least the liners help to give you some dignity. 

Is anyone testing soon? I'm going to test on Monday. 

Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I'm going to visit my grandparents who live a 4 hour drive away.


----------



## Emski51

Update on the Clearblue Advanced Fertility Monitor

Can't really fault it so far it picked my peak up this morning so I have had 5 extra days of knowing I was in high fertility so it has made it a lot easier I know I have BD 3 days out of 5 of the high and the first day of the peak :)

Now lets wait and see if it has in fact help me get the BFP this month


----------



## NicaQ

Emski51 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Never had a uti I hear they are horrible Nica I think we might be o buddies my temp has just spiked so I think I o yesterday when the digital opk caught the lh surge :) and convinced hubby to have another bash last night so I think I am pretty much covered I think I will be pushing my luck tonight so roll on 28th

I don't think I'm well covered...got 2 BDs in the window and possibly a 3rd after O, but I doubt the egg was still viable at that point. So if things are confirmed by my temps the next couple days I think it'll be CD 20 I Oed on. BDed on CD 17, 19, and 21 :( Fx for you and lots of baby dust!


----------



## Emski51

Fx crossed for you too it sounds like you have covered yourself if you do o on cd 20 they say most pregnancies come from BDing the days before o rather than the day of o !


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning all. Looks like I have some to catch up on. 

Turtle- can you please post or PM me that zucchini bread recipe? It sounds divine!!

Emski- so glad to hear the monitor is working. We know what you'll be doing for the next few days! :haha: Enjoy!

Nica- it only takes 1 little guy! You never know.

Bing- have a great time with your grandparents! I'm actually quite jealous you have them yet. I how got have a wonderful time!!

I hope everyone had a great Thursday. Any other fun weekend plans yet??


Afm, i can't wait for this work week to be over. As far as symptoms i already feel out. AF is due a week from today and i feel the same as every other month.


----------



## Mintastic

It is awful. Pretty sure I will actually have to wear depends when pregnant which is super embarrassing but it is what it is!

Can anyone take a look at a post I made with a cervix question? Thanks!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cervix-question-help-please.html#post33483777


----------



## Emski51

@ MnG never say never until the :witch: shows her face even if you don't feel any different this month I have my fingers crossed for you x

I actually think I am going to take the night of tonight this morning my temp went from 36.40 yesterday up to 36.61 this morning so I am assuming O has already happened and I actually don't feel that great feel like I have the start of a sore throat :(

As for the weekend we are going shopping and that is about it nothing to exciting !


----------



## MnGmakes3

Shopping is always exciting! 
You know they say cold symptoms and sore throats are very common early on! :thumbup:

I know I shouldn't count myself out but I can't help it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mint- I'm sorry but I have no clue how to answer your question. Hopefully someone else knows! 
All I know is SHOW should coincide with temps. Why it doesn't I have no idea about. :shrug:


----------



## momofonegirl

Update af due yesterday two days ago and yesterday had slightest pink cm like two drops nothing tbis am some cramps but could have been bowel related. No tender bbs no bloating waiting to test mostly because i need to go buy some! Thats how i havent tested already!! So here is hoping. On another note if i am pregnant this lo will have some due date as my daughter lol


----------



## MnGmakes3

Pink is a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## momofonegirl

I hope so!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

MnG- you aren't out yet. With my son I didn't feel different at all. I had symptoms at all.

Momofonegirl- pink is promising!

Emski- I hope you enjoy shopping... I don't like shopping unless it's for fishing or hunting gear ;) 

3 days post o today for me. Every time I ovulate I get the most intense dreams. I had a dream that I woke up and temped, when I actually woke up I couldn't find my thermometer anywhere. When I did find it the same temp as yesterday was on the screen. Pitty.

Ohh also any BFP news?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've had some light pinches and pulls for the past 3 days. Maybe it's the egg moving down the river? Lol. I also had them last month so I'm thinking it's Clomid related.


----------



## Turtle0630

How fun that so many of us are on our 2nd month trying! :) 

Ok, I take it back. While UTI's are no fun at all, they are certainly not the worst. Mint, what you're describing sounds like the absolute WORST, it sounds terrible!!! I'm so sorry that you have to deal with that, and that the meds are so terrible for it too. AND that the testing was so awful and didn't even give you any answers. :( I'm glad that you've found something that works better than depends though! I sure hope the pelvic physical therapy gives you some relief! 

CanadaBear, yay for more fertile symptoms! 

Emski, I'm glad to hear that you feel so covered this month! Fingers crossed!!! Now just the fun waiting period... :coffee:

Bing and MnG (and anyone else who wants it), here's the recipe for that bread: https://sweettreatsmore.com/2013/09/chocolate-swirled-pumpkin-zucchini-bread/ It's my first time posting a link so if that doesn't work, I'm PM it to you guys. Can't wait to hear what you think, I LOVED it!

Nica, I think you still have a decent chance! Like Emski said, they say you have better luck on the days leading up to O than you do on O day itself. :) 

MnG, don't count yourself out yet! It's not over until it's over. I think plenty of women say they didn't feel any different the month they got their BFP. You're still in the game! :)

Momo, that sounds promising!! Yay! So when are you planning on testing? (sorry if you already said that, I couldn't find it if you did). I'm anxiously awaiting your results! :D


----------



## Emski51

Yea hopefully I will enjoy the shopping depends on the weather !! We lost power at work this afternoon so got to come home early :) which was a bonus might have a nap 

Pinching can be a gd sign its so frustrating that pms or medication symptoms are so like early pregnancy symptoms


----------



## MnGmakes3

Buy me something pretty Emski :haha: are you shopping for home or for yourself? 
I love shopping for other people but I hate doing it for myself. 


Thank you for the bread recipe. I might have to make it this weekend! Yum! :)


----------



## Emski51

Bit of both we need to look at bathroom floors but also going clothes shopping :) I think I prefer house shopping at the moment 

Of course I'll get you somthing pretty :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Too funny, we just redid our upstairs bathroom. I love it now. Much better than the 1940s (I'm not lying) wretched, pink floral wallpaper that was there. It's now dark gray walls and white with teal accents. We're just waiting on the flooring to get installed. I can't wait!


I hope you have fun remodeling. It's a great way to get your mind off of the TWW!


----------



## momofonegirl

Turtle i plan on testing in a few days if i can hold out just dont want a disappointing. Bfn!


----------



## Turtle0630

I am not really a fan of shopping but home shopping...that's a whole other story! I do love that! Not usually the money that comes with it, but I LOVE having new things around the house! MnG, your new bathroom sounds awesome! What year was your house built in? Mine was built in 1952, but thankfully the guy I bought it from totally remodeled it and not long before I bought it. There's still some things I'd like to change but it's nice that it's no longer in the 1950's!

Glad the link worked for the bread! I need to make that again soon too....maybe I'll make it this weekend too! :) 

This weekend I'm having dinner with a friend on Friday night. Then Saturday we're going to a T-Bones game, which is the minor league baseball team in our city. Way cheaper tickets than the major league team and just as fun to watch! Then Sunday I have a wedding shower to attend. 

I've been having pinching the last couple of days too, and pressure or almost like a fullness in my lower pelvic area. Then this morning I had some VERY light spotting. I should be only 3-4 dpo so I think it's way too early to be any sort of good news. Now I'm just afraid that AF will be coming soon and that I have a super short LP. I used to have 21 day cycles and I'm on cycle day 20 right now. I really hope that I'm not going back to those short cycles, and that if I am, it doesn't mean I'm still Oing later in the cycle and just starting like 4 days after O day. :/ I've been a little stuffy with a slight sore throat the last couple of mornings too, but I honestly think that's just allergies. I guess we'll just wait and see what happens!


----------



## Turtle0630

momofonegirl said:


> Turtle i plan on testing in a few days if i can hold out just dont want a disappointing. Bfn!

I completely understand that! I'll just be impatient over here on my end for you. ;) Keep us posted!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I haven't a clue when the house is from. I want to say the 50s. We have these 2 really cool stained glass windows that I know got appraised years ago but I don't remember the year for the life of me. 

Just thinking about this bread is making me hungry again lol


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for the bread recipe! I'm busy this weekend so I'll make it next weekend! I'll let you know how it turns out. 

Oh I love house shopping too! Not a fan of clothes shopping really. 

Emski - did you say you were going to London? Do you live in or near London? I'm about an hour west of London near Basingstoke. 

Xx


----------



## Loobs

I've never made bread before so will definitely be checking out that recipe! I love house shopping too and can't wait to buy our own place so that I can do everything from top to bottom how we like it! 

I'm 7DPO today and had a little bit of browny/pink CM when I wiped earlier, sorry for the TMI. It's gone now. And of course, I can't stop googling all about implantation bleeds :dohh: Hope it's a good sign! Never had any kind of mid cycle bleed before x


----------



## Emski51

We use to live in London Bing in Greenwich but we sold our flat in 2013 and at the start of this year we moved to Guildford so for us its 39 mins on the Train direct into London Waterloo so pretty easy to get there

Might give the bread a try on Sunday


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, that's awesome that so many of you are wanting to try this bread! I think it's great, but I hope I didn't hype it up too much! ;) I'm really excited to hear what you ladies think though if you do try it! Loobs, it's so much easier to make than a lot of breads because it's not the kind with yeast, waiting to rise, etc. It's a good one to start with for sure! 

MnG, stained glass windows in your house sounds beautiful! I'm jealous, how neat! 

Loobs, that's sounding like good signs for you! Yay! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## MnGmakes3

<---- Hates waiting for bread to rise so I'll be making this for sure!


----------



## Bing28

Emski - we're only about half an hour from each other then. I work in London so do the 1hr 45min commute (door to door) every day. 

Loobs - that sounds really promising! When are you going to test? 

I'm 7dpo today too and going to hold out until Monday to test with FMU. 

I had a few AF like cramps today which lasted about 10 minutes. And about an hour later I started to get a stinking headache, which I still have! so I'm hoping it was implantation. 

I'm so glad I have a busy weekend to stop me from testing ridiculously early. 

Xx


----------



## Loobs

The bread sounds fab, ideal for a beginner like me :)

Thanks for all your kind messages. I'm trying really hard not to get too excited. I'm planning on testing on Monday morning too Bing, will try to anyway! I have a heap of cheapies so might start earlier. Funnily enough - I've got a headache too, just came on this afternoon! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Count me in for the headache too. Though it's only because of work. This day is slower than a herd of turtles stampeding through peanut butter. :haha: :sleep:


----------



## Loobs

MnG, I've never heard that before and actually just lol'd :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

You're welcome! :)

It's one of my favorite sayings. Plus the imagery is pretty hysterical to boot :)


----------



## Bing28

I've never heard that saying either MnG, but I like it! 

Loobs - oh that's exciting we're testing the same day! 

MnG - when are you testing? Your 6dpo today aren't you? 

Mommyxof - your 7dpo today too aren't you? When are you testing? 

off to my acupuncture session now...so time to relax!!! :) 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

I have 50 super early ICs.. I'll be waiting till Tuesday if at all. AF is due Thursday. I have no urge to test really... Only because I already feel out. :(


----------



## Loobs

Bing - I love having a testing buddy, I'm already giving it all my positive mental attitude for us both to get BFPs!

McG - I've seen loads of ladies on here feeling out then getting their BFP. It might happen! x


----------



## Turtle0630

Count me in on the headache too! Although not too bad, thankfully. I still think my stuff is more allergy related though. MnG, I've never heard that saying before either! I love it, that's hilarious!!! I hate that you're already feeling out, don't give up hope! I've seen lots of ladies get their BFP's after feeling out too! :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Just thought I would let you ladies know...

:bfn: again ladies :cry:

But I did have two regular af cycles since starting metformin but missed this one.. looks like back to square one :cry:


----------



## Turtle0630

Sarah, sorry if I'm being dense, but are you saying that you tested and got a BFN or that AF arrived? Because if AF hasn't arrived yet, you're not out yet! Right? I sure hope that's what you mean by that! :)


----------



## SarahLou372

No I tested and got :bfn: Hun 

And AF is late


----------



## Turtle0630

SarahLou372 said:


> No I tested and got :bfn: Hun
> 
> And AF is late

Then you're not out yet! Never fully out until :witch: arrives! FX for you that you get that BFP soon! :D


----------



## Livvy

Hi girls, can I join? AF is due the 21st so I'm only 7-8 dpo... Not sure when I'm testing yet, if at all. Like MnG I already feel out. :/ Although I was super dizzy yesterday, which is not normal for me. But today I feel absolutely fine. :growlmad:


----------



## Lithodora

MnGmakes3 said:


> I have 50 super early ICs.. I'll be waiting till Tuesday if at all. AF is due Thursday. I have no urge to test really... Only because I already feel out. :(

Same! I feel out too, have only a tiny urge to test but I'm away with work until Monday so don't want to test when surrounded by others all weekend in case I get bfn and am annoyed or bfp and won't be home with hubby.

been having the odd tiny twinges, nothing noteworthy, could be either, most likely just boring old af!

fx for everyone


----------



## swood9

May I join? I am 9dpo and having symptoms - cramping, dull ache in abdomen, and terribly dizzy! Also off and on heart burn, headaches (which are not abnormal) and feeling quite hot, especially in the face. Not sure if I'm convinced that the symptoms mean much, I'm starting to feel out.

Might test with fmu on frer tomorrow?


----------



## Bug222

im testing sat.. but really not positive at all. temps have stayed up a bit so I think i did actually ovulate... just not my normal pattern of temps at all. Been really dizzy the last few days, intermittent nausea and sore boobs but all could just be progesterone of course. The good part is im not spotting yet as I normally do.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hello Livvy and Swood9 :wave: 
I will add you both. Lots of :dust:to you both!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Turtle0630 said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> No I tested and got :bfn: Hun
> 
> And AF is late
> 
> Then you're not out yet! Never fully out until :witch: arrives! FX for you that you get that BFP soon! :DClick to expand...

What she said! :)


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome and good luck to newcomers.
Bug - I see FF gave you dotted crosshairs. Are those different from solid ones or is it always like that for the current cycle? This is my first month temping.


----------



## Bug222

You can change the ovulation detection method- i changed it to "Research" method instead of the usual "advanced"- they are dotted as not all the fertility signs point to ov on the same day. I would say the cross hairs should have been either the next day or the one after.

I am just playing around- if i change it back to advanced it now gives my crosshairs at cd 16..


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I have 50 super early ICs.. I'll be waiting till Tuesday if at all. AF is due Thursday. I have no urge to test really... Only because I already feel out. :(
> 
> Same! I feel out too, have only a tiny urge to test but I'm away with work until Monday so don't want to test when surrounded by others all weekend in case I get bfn and am annoyed or bfp and won't be home with hubby.
> 
> been having the odd tiny twinges, nothing noteworthy, could be either, most likely just boring old af!
> 
> fx for everyoneClick to expand...

LOL @ boring old AF :) that damn old bag! Don't worry I hate her too!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck to the testers tomorrow! Praying for those BFPs!


----------



## Bing28

I have just found out something really cool on my iphone! 

If your on the mobile site of baby&bump you can swipe your phone to the left or right and it will move to the previous/next page of the thread your reading really quickly, rather than having to click on the prev or next page button at the bottom if the thread! 

Someone is going to tell me they already knew that now aren't they! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Bug222

huh.. good to know bing!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hmm..I wonder if my android does that. I'll have to look after I catch up on SUITS! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome, Livvy and Swood! Livvy, sorry you're feeling out. But it's not over yet! FX for you! Swood, yay for feeling symptoms! Wahoo! Can't wait to see what you find out in the morning when you test, good luck!

Lith, don't give up yet either! That's really good thinking to wait to test until after you get back from your weekend work trip. I think either way it came out, you'd end up wishing you had waited to test until you got home. :)

Bug, I hope those are early symptoms for you! So close to testing! Good luck! 

Bing, I tried it on my Android and it didn't work. :( Boo, that sounded pretty cool!

It's so exciting now that we're getting closer to so many people being ready to test! :D I can't wait to see all the outcomes! I'm sure hoping for lots of BFP's, and :dust: to all of you! :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Haha I'm always on my phone and I didn't know that! Thanks bing!


----------



## momofonegirl

Ok i got a hpt today testing tomorrow fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

momofonegirl said:


> Ok i got a hpt today testing tomorrow fingers crossed!!!!!!

Yay! Good luck Momo, keep us posted!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

good luck momofone!!!


----------



## Bing28

GL monofone! Let us know how you get on! 

MnG - I hope your cd21 blood test goes okay today. When do you get your results? I've just had mine done but don't get results until next week.

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> GL monofone! Let us know how you get on!
> 
> MnG - I hope your cd21 blood test goes okay today. When do you get your results? I've just had mine done but don't get results until next week.
> 
> Xx

Good morning! It's 430 here *yawn... I go at 7am. I work in the hospital that does it so if not by this afternoon then definitely Monday. Sending you lots of baby dust as well!!


----------



## Loobs

Good luck momofone! Hoping we have another BFP for the thread!

MnG - hope your tests/results go well! 

x


----------



## Emski51

Good luck momo have my fx for you

and MnG good luck with your bloods !!

Ooo getting exciting all the ladies getting ready to test I am still 2 weeks away !!

afm last night (tmi) ewcm with brown blood in it so I guess could be O spotting this morning cm has gone to creamy white so I think I am now in my tww just waiting for temps to confirm what I suspect. This mornings temp went a bit wrong just as I was taking it the builders who are extending our driveway turned up and I spoke to hubby with my thermometer in my mouth so not sure if that affected my temp :growlmad: should I discard this mornings temp ? it went back down from 36.60 yesterday to 36.48 this morning took it again 5 mins later and it was up to 36.55 so not sure which one to use.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck mom! !! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Hey everyone. Can I join? I am due to ovulate next week and will prolly start testing aug 31.... AF due sept 3 rd, so maybe I'm a bi early lol! Here's my story:
my husband and I are going to try for one cycle ( this current one). Ah I am a ball of nerves about having a third and how crazy life will be nursing around the clock with two crazy girls, but here goes nothing!
If we do not get pregnant this cycle, I will wait a bit and resume trying in December. Right now I would get a may due date. My daughters were born n June and July, so I don't want another birthday those months, so I will wait it out a few and try in dec again for a sept due date.


----------



## Emski51

Welcome Jules :) fx crossed you get a BFP this month


----------



## Julesillini8

momofonegirl said:


> Ok i got a hpt today testing tomorrow fingers crossed!!!!!!

Ahh! Good luck! FC!

Gosh even if I don't get pregnant this month, I love the excitement of trying and testing and all. Hope you all have some good luck!!! If I don't get pregnant on this cycle, at least I can live through the excitement of you guys getting preggo!lol!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Julesillini8 said:


> Hey everyone. Can I join? I am due to ovulate next week and will prolly start testing aug 31.... AF due sept 3 rd, so maybe I'm a bi early lol! Here's my story:
> my husband and I are going to try for one cycle ( this current one). Ah I am a ball of nerves about having a third and how crazy life will be nursing around the clock with two crazy girls, but here goes nothing!
> If we do not get pregnant this cycle, I will wait a bit and resume trying in December. Right now I would get a may due date. My daughters were born n June and July, so I don't want another birthday those months, so I will wait it out a few and try in dec again for a sept due date.

Hi :wave: You're added. Lots of baby :dust: to you!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks for including me!
I never posted much before while TTC, just mostly commented on others posts in baby club and toddler sections. ( tried to keep stress/pressure of TTC minimal and just let it happen). But THIS time around I want to join in as this will be our last baby, and I want to savor every moment, from TTC, to TWW, to pregnancy woes and all! I am already emotional about the LASTS of everything, this will be our last ttc! Ahh! 
I see i am joining in kinda late, have read back some pages to get up to date with you all :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

So much for my blood work this morning. I'm livid!
I got pulled to work at another unit which means I came in early for nothing. I also can't leave at 7. And probably not till lunch time so now my results will definitely not be in till Monday. Argh!! I'm fuming. ...oh that's another sign of the impending AF :growlmad:


----------



## Emski51

MnGmakes3 said:


> So much for my blood work this morning. I'm livid!
> I got pulled to work at another unit which means I came in early for nothing. I also can't leave at 7. And probably not till lunch time so now my results will definitely not be in till Monday. Argh!! I'm fuming. ...oh that's another sign of the impending AF :growlmad:

Oh MnG I am so sorry that your blood test have been messed up/delayed I don't blame you for being livid I would be really annoyed to :-(

Well being British when we are angry or sad we have a cup of tea to make us feel better so I would say have a cup of tea.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks, too bad there is no time for tea. I won't get a break until lunch around 1130. Booo!

I'm just a negative Nancy today.


----------



## AdriansMama

Hey :) I should be testing August 27th or 28 th !! First cycle of ttc Baby number 3 not overly hopeful but anything can happen. Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Bing28

Sorry your test is delayed! At least you can get your results quickly in the states rather than having to wait 5 working days for your results on the NHS in England! 

I had a peak at your chart and from that and the sore nips you said you had I would definitely say you ovulated this month! I hope the blood test results on Monday confirm this! 

And FX'd the bad mood is for another reason rather than AF! :wink:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Welcome Jules & Adrians :wave: 

Xx


----------



## momofonegirl

Well tested this am and bfn!!! I guess af is going to be late this month oh fun!!


----------



## Magrat

Hi can I join you? As for me this is cycle 4 ttc #1 and my body is acting weird. I tought I ovulated more that a week ago but when yesterday I got all ovulation related symptoms I broke down and bought some opks. It was almost positive last evening positive this morning and almost positive in the afternoon. Some of the symptoms are gone so I don't know if I am 0 or 1 dpo-ish. My chances are bad since we bd-ed only once in my fertile window but please put me down to 25 Aug. 
FX for all! :dust:


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome Jules and Adrians! 

MnG: sorry about your delayed test :( 

Afm: I got a positive opk today on cd20! Woo-hoo! Going to try to convince the hubs to bd this afternoon. I think we will only get the 1 chance to bd this cycle. So here's hoping I'm persuasive enough lol!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning and happy Friday! 

Welcome Jules, Adrians and Magrat!

Magrat, sorry for the confusion with your body this month! Hey, at least it only takes one time, and one :spermy:, right? Don't give up hope for the month! :)

Jules, my sister and bil couldn't decide if they wanted 3 or not. They finally decided to try for 1 month and if they got it, great! If not, it wasn't meant to be. I think they both were VERY shocked when they got a BFP that one and only month! FX that you have that same "3rd baby luck". :) Also, I know what you mean about the birth month! DH's bday is 6/22 and mine is 6/30 so I REALLY don't want another June bday if at all possible! 

Bing, I hope your blood work went well today too! Sucks that you have to wait so long for the results. :( I hope you get them back the early part of next week at least!

Emski, I can't give any temping advice since I don't temp yet, but that's great news about thinking you O'd and now being in the TWW! I hope your temps start to confirm that soon! :D

Momofone, booo to the BFN! So sorry. :( You're not out yet though!!! How many days late are you now?

Ruby's, yay for + opk! FX that you can convince your hubby to BD this afternoon! Just break out the lingerie, that can pretty much convince any guy at any time, right? :haha:


----------



## Turtle0630

Afm, I'm only 4-5 dpo and I'm doing so much symptom spotting that it's ridiculous. I felt so calm going into this cycle and was convinced I wouldn't be doing this crazy woman stuff again...fast forward to a few days into the TWW and I'm scrutinizing everything! Ugh! 

I had some very light spotting yesterday (which I still think is too early for ib but apparently some women get it that early, crazy enough!), slight cramping/pinching, headaches, I've been stuffy (mostly in the mornings), nausea off and on, I had some hot flashes/very flushed moments yesterday, and sore boobs/nipples started last night. I can explain most of it away as something else besides the boobs part. I NEVER, EVER get sore ones. Like I don't think I have ever in my life. Soooo...now I'm getting more hopeful! I'm sure it's just nothing though and I'll just be kicking myself in about 10 days when AF arrives! :dohh:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi to all the new girls! I will try to add you in later when I have more time. Crazy day at work. Ugh


----------



## Emski51

Sounds good Turtle fingers crossed :)

I am so miffed with the temp I was doing so well than bam right at the time I didn't need it to get messed up it did !!! Stupid builders who the hell turns up a 6.30 in the morning anyway :growlmad: I will just have to see what the temps say tomorrow.


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, I was wondering that too! What kind of builders do you have that show up so early in the morning?! That's crazy!

MnG, I hope your day calms down at work, or if not that it's at least not a bad busy and that it makes it go by quickly for you! :)


----------



## Emski51

Ah basically we are having our driveway extended and relaid so I think they want to get the job finished today so they turned up at 6.30 which completely threw me as they basically woke me up so I was like crap need to take temp and hubby woke up saying who the hell is that so I responded and then jumped out of bed to go downstairs to ask if they wanted a hot drink !!!.

So then I tried to retake my temp but it had risen quite a bit so I am going to stick with 36.48 so annoying but hey ! all signs point to me o probably yesterday at some point.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

MnG- sorry for the bad day and no test :/ 

Emski- that sounds like a reasonable plan for dealing with a wonky temp and crazy early builders. 

Momo- sorry about the BFN :( Maybe you hcg isn't high enough yet? My step-sister didn't get her positive until she was almost 7 weeks along. (She just told me...I'm not at all impressed with her BFP...grr she wasn't even trying!)

Turtle- I thought I would stay calm too. I already know that isn't going to happen lol


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

AFM: 4dpo-6days until POAS commences. Only thing different this cycle is my uterus hurts... any sort of pressure kills. Oh and I did a cervix check yesterday and that was sore too... only that dull pain lingered for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!:flower: I am really late joining but I will test Aug 22. I am trying to play catch up with you all...reading back posts like crazy this am:)

Lots of hapennings here!


----------



## Emski51

Welcome Mommy :) fingers crossed for you this month not to much longer to wait !


----------



## 55comet555

MnGmakes3 said:


> This is a continuation of the July thread. All new friends are more than welcome to join in. We're never alone in our journey! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Praying for lots and lots of oogey, gooey, sticky bean dust for everyone!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> August 4
> Laurans. :bfp:
> SarahLou372
> 
> August 5
> BabyLove100
> 
> August 13
> Momeofonegirl
> 
> August 14
> Vickster1
> 
> 
> August 15
> Bug222
> Swood9
> 
> August 18
> 
> August 19
> Sparkles1984
> 
> August 20
> Bing28
> Ladygin
> LadyV84
> 
> August 21
> Lithodora
> Livvy
> Loobs
> MnGmakes3
> 
> August 22
> Turtle0630
> Mommyxofxone
> 
> August 23
> ZubZub
> 
> August 24
> MeganS0326
> 
> August 25
> BeavertonMom
> Mrs_right
> Rosie Philip
> 
> August 26
> Havingmyfirst
> 
> August 27
> Mintastic
> 
> August 28
> AlwaysAnnie
> Emski51
> Rubbysmommy
> 
> August 30
> Tui
> 
> August 31
> Canadabear
> Julesillini8

im supposed to start af on the 24th. but ill probably start testing around the 18th :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome everyone. I think I have you all added!! 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I'm starting to get impatient. ..does anyone have a fast forward button by chance?


----------



## momofonegirl

Two days late..... just waiting ito out :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rosie_Phillip said:


> I'm starting to get impatient. ..does anyone have a fast forward button by chance?

I left mine in the delorean and it never came back to me ;)


Ps my bloodwork is done
I'm going to call around 3 and see if the results are in.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Whew...read back to page 54...hopefully I can retain some of the info! I won't reply to all, but...

MnG ~ thanks for adding me! fxd on bloodwork. 

Emski ~ waiting, waiting...i have no patience right now. 

Rosie ~ me too. very impatient. 

Bing ~ thanks for the info about swiping left and right on our phones! 

Momofone ~ sorry for the bfn...2 days late...lots of negatives for many until several days later...I know with my one pregnancy, I didn't get a bfp until I was 2 weeks late. There's still hope. 

Jules ~ I know what you mean about months as well. Me and my little guy are June (also June mc-actually on my birthday). Our dd is July and our other dd is Sept. DH is Nov. But there is no month that a family member doesn't have a bday. All months have at least one bday! Our baby was due in Jan. Now looking at April (if we get our bfp!). If not hopefully May. But really at this point, esp after losing the baby, I will take any month. I just want to get pregnant and have a healthy baby.

So...just patiently waiting...:coffee:


----------



## swood9

Hi all, bfn for me today. I will be waiting for the witch, I think she is on her way!


----------



## Turtle0630

Welcome to Mommy and 55come! FX for both of you ladies! 

Rosie, glad I'm not the only one bound and determined to stay calm, who is (or is going to be!) failing miserably at it. :) It's hard!!! FX that yours are symptoms that you're about to get your BFP! Sounds like we're pretty close timing wise, I am 4-5 dpo myself. :)

MnG, I hate it when I leave things in my Delorean and then don't get them back! ;) I hope you're able to get your results when you call at 3! :)


----------



## Turtle0630

swood9 said:


> Hi all, bfn for me today. I will be waiting for the witch, I think she is on her way!

Boooo to bfn! You're not out yet! :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Turtle0630 said:


> Welcome to Mommy and 55come! FX for both of you ladies!
> 
> Rosie, glad I'm not the only one bound and determined to stay calm, who is (or is going to be!) failing miserably at it. :) It's hard!!! FX that yours are symptoms that you're about to get your BFP! Sounds like we're pretty close timing wise, I am 4-5 dpo myself. :)
> 
> MnG, I hate it when I leave things in my Delorean and then don't get them back! ;) I hope you're able to get your results when you call at 3! :)

Turtle- Good we can pretend not to go nuts together! I don't know if sore uterus and cervix really qualify as early pregnancy symptoms lol. I thought maybe it's because this is my second round on Clomid but I didn't experience it the first round? I wasn't attempting to symptom spot, just noticed the pain changing lightbulbs above the medicine cabinet. 

Mng-any results yet (with my luck you probably already posted before I finished this ;) )


----------



## Bing28

Had a busy day so just been catching up! 

Momofone - fingers crossed you get your BFP soon! 

Magrat - welcome :wave: what CD are you on? Do you temp to confirm ovulation? Maybe your body was gearing up for ovulation before but didn't actually ovulate and now it's having a second go at it? 

Ruby - get BDing! :sex:

Mommy/55come - welcome :wave:

Emski - I wouldn't have thought talking would have made a huge different to your temperature. Do you have a link to your chart? Do you take your temperature at the same time every day? 

Turtle - I've started symptom spot too. I'm 8dpo today and Ive had no more cramping since yesterday evening. I've had a bit of a sore throat all day today! Also I've just finished work and was so hungry I had to buy a sausage role for the train journey home! :haha:

Rosie - yes I wish I had a fast forward button too! :) luckily I have a busy weekend so my testing day should come round quickly! 

MnG - did you get your results back? I have no idea what the time is over there! Also can you change my testing day to the 18th August please! Thanks! :) 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Rosie, I'm glad we can pretend together too! ;) Oh I don't know if those are early symptoms or not...see, now I'm symptom spotting for you even! I think I've got the bug! ;) Eh, anything out of the ordinary could potentially be promising, right? :D
 
Bing, those sound like good signs to me too! Another one to jump aboard our crazy symptom spotting train, welcome! :haha: I sure hope those are leading up to your bfp! :D


----------



## Bing28

Another symptom - for the past 30 mins I've started to get a really bad cough! :haha:

Turtle - what symptoms have you had? 

Rosie - not sure about sore cervix but uterus cramps are a symptom! :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Bing28 said:


> Another symptom - for the past 30 mins I've started to get a really bad cough! :haha:
> 
> Turtle - what symptoms have you had?
> 
> Rosie - not sure about sore cervix but uterus cramps are a symptom! :)

I can't say it is cramping :/ it is just tender. Last night laying on my stomach was impossible. There is just this dull ache when I put pressure on my stomach. I think it's totally the Clomid. I'm gunna go goggle diving to see if anyone else has experienced it. Im determined to prove it isnt a symptom so I wont over analyze and stress about it. Ugh. I feel nuts!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> Another symptom - for the past 30 mins I've started to get a really bad cough! :haha:
> 
> Turtle - what symptoms have you had?
> 
> Rosie - not sure about sore cervix but uterus cramps are a symptom! :)

Haha! I hope that's the start of a cold coming on...? That's a funny thing to say to someone! :haha:

Well I had very light spotting yesterday but I was only 3-4 dpo, and that just seems WAY too early to be anything good. But apparently some women do get it that early! Just seems odd to me and I'm still a little skeptical. :) Anyways, also having some slight cramping/pulling feelings, headache, stuffy (mostly in the morning though), heartburn, slight metallic taste in my mouth. But my biggest one is the sore boobs. The rest I can explain away easily with one thing or another (or as in my head!) but I never, EVER get sore boobs. Like I never have in my life, ever. So it's making me hopeful! They started hurting last night and have been getting worse ever since. Now they hurt just sitting here (without anything even touching them besides my bra)! I think I'll just end up feeling stupid when AF arrives in about 10 days. ;)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

OmG that just made it soo much worse!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Rosie_Phillip said:


> OmG that just made it soo much worse!!!

So does that mean you're finding that it is in fact a symptom? :D


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle0630 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Another symptom - for the past 30 mins I've started to get a really bad cough! :haha:
> 
> Turtle - what symptoms have you had?
> 
> Rosie - not sure about sore cervix but uterus cramps are a symptom! :)
> 
> Haha! I hope that's the start of a cold coming on...? That's a funny thing to say to someone! :haha:
> 
> Well I had very light spotting yesterday but I was only 3-4 dpo, and that just seems WAY too early to be anything good. But apparently some women do get it that early! Just seems odd to me and I'm still a little skeptical. :) Anyways, also having some slight cramping/pulling feelings, headache, stuffy (mostly in the morning though), heartburn, slight metallic taste in my mouth. But my biggest one is the sore boobs. The rest I can explain away easily with one thing or another (or as in my head!) but I never, EVER get sore boobs. Like I never have in my life, ever. So it's making me hopeful! They started hurting last night and have been getting worse ever since. Now they hurt just sitting here (without anything even touching them besides my bra)! I think I'll just end up feeling stupid when AF arrives in about 10 days. ;)Click to expand...

Not sure if this helps or makes symptom spotting worse, but i swear I had implantation at 4 dpo with my second baby. Of course I don't know FOR SURE, but I had twinge like pains for 10 min that made me stop and take notice and a tiny tinge on the TP when I wiped for half a day or so.... I did end up getting a faint positive at 8 dpo, so in my head I thought that was maybe implantation at 4 dpo ( although I don't know for sure how many days post ovulation I in fact was, I don't temp or anything, just go by CM and Ov pains that I have noticed....)
Anyhow, I'm hoping maybe this is a good sign for you like it had been for me. :)


----------



## Loobs

Joining the symptom spotting! 8dpo today and noticed another patch of light brown CM when I wiped. Nothing else in that region. I have been so so hungry! Feel so greedy. Headache again. And I'm not sure if I can really feel it or if I just really want to but I think I've had done light cramps too. Gonna feel so stupid when the witch comes :haha: x


----------



## Julesillini8

I love looking at everyone's charts! I think it's so interesting... I'm kinda jealous. 

By the looks of things, there will be some testing going on soon for most of you ( I feel so behind, ovulate late next week :) ) Yeay!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Turtle0630 said:


> Rosie_Phillip said:
> 
> 
> OmG that just made it soo much worse!!!
> 
> So does that mean you're finding that it is in fact a symptom? :DClick to expand...

Not a single thing I found does the lady post to say "the heavy dull ache was nothing and I'm crazy" INSTEAD every single one I found was like OMG I got my BFP....

I think I'm gunna be sick :sick:

I said I wasn't going to do things! *digs around brain* where is that damn ignore button :ignore:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Loobs-sounds promising!! I'm trying not to SS...it's not working lol 

Jules- don't worry when your time comes we'll all still be here rooting for you!


----------



## Bug222

MnG- glad you were able to get your bw done

8dpo for me- super sensitive nipples- the shower made me jump, intermittent nausea, and very very crabby! Lol- if nothing else at least I can say I had a good rise in progesterone this cycle with these symptoms


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules, I think that both helps and hurts! Ha! It helps me get my hopes up even more...but hurts with more symptom spotting! AND now it's making me want to test even earlier than I was going to! Ahhh! :haha:

Loobs, welcome to the driving yourself crazy...I mean symptom spotting train! :D It's all sounding promising for you too!!! When did you say you're testing?

Rosie, OMG! That's so exciting, and sounds so promising!!! :happydance:

Jules, Rosie is right...we'll still be here when your time comes to test too, rooting for you! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks for the kind words since I joined in so late ( and my cycle is later....)
This is my fav thread bc so much is going on! I've read back about 20 pages.... Who has been making bread??? :)
I just KNOW that some of you have to be POAS addicts, wondering when the early testing will be starting.....


----------



## Turtle0630

Julesillini8 said:


> Thanks for the kind words since I joined in so late ( and my cycle is later....)
> This is my fav thread bc so much is going on! I've read back about 20 pages.... Who has been making bread??? :)
> I just KNOW that some of you have to be POAS addicts, wondering when the early testing will be starting.....

Ha! Glad you're liking the thread so much! It's definitely kept me well entertained this month, I've loved being a part of it! :) I'm the one that posted the bread recipe a little bit back if that's what you're referring to. I don't know but I don't think anyone else has made it yet! You should give it a try if you're into that kind of thing, it's really good!

Bug, that's all sounding really good! FX!!! :D


----------



## momofonegirl

Well im out this cycle af showed up:(


----------



## Loobs

I was planning on testing from Sunday, 10dpo. But I've just been to the loo there and it was pale red when I wiped. Not light enough to be pink, definitely red. Sorry for the TMI. Expecting my temp to drop and for the witch to arrive x


----------



## kristeng0531

I have some crazy very early pregnancy symptoms, or so I believe. Long story short had my first kid 2 years ago, had the Mirena put in after that, just had it taken out on July 30th. Had sex with my husband the next day and the following week. Now all the sudden I have a bad cold, tiny bit of a yeast infection or so I think and sharp pains down there. I hardly ever get sick and never get yeast infections. ... I'm really starting to think we conceived the second time. .. but I feel insane for thinking I'm pregnant bc it's so early on. My first pregnancy I didn't really know until I took a home pregnancy test, and after that is when I got sick. .. I never had sore breast until a few months in... I just need someone to tell me I'm not crazy for thinking I'm pregnant. I'm not counting my chickens just yet. But I'm so anxious to test at the end of the month. My husband will be gone for a week out to sea so I'm really hoping I get a + while he's away and I can do something fun to tell him. Side note. .. my periods were so irregular with the iud, but I do know I had my period slightly for a day or two when I got the iud out so I'm until the 28th to test. I have my home pregnancy test waiting in the bathroom cabinet &#128522;


----------



## Magrat

Thanks for adding me MnG and fx for good results from the tests!
Rosie Bug and Loobs - seem promising for you
Jules I am a little behind too but it is exiting to follow the ss train. 
Just got another +opk:dohh: I guese the one at work could have been positive too but did not follow the instruction because duh who carry a plastic container around for when the surge to poas appear:shrug:


----------



## Loobs

Hope this is it for you Kirsten! 

Update from me - my brown CM had turned pale red today. It's not there every time I wipe. Totally confused cos it's too early for AF. I guess she's on the way anyways, feeling crampy too x


----------



## Loobs

Magrat - get busy! X


----------



## Magrat

The thread moves so fast! 
Thanks Loobs I will. Hope this is ib for you :hugs:
Bing I am cd 27 today...it is going to be a long cycle for me
Sorry momofonegirl and best of luck with the next cycle!


----------



## Bug222

Julesillini8 said:


> Thanks for the kind words since I joined in so late ( and my cycle is later....)
> This is my fav thread bc so much is going on! I've read back about 20 pages.... Who has been making bread??? :)
> I just KNOW that some of you have to be POAS addicts, wondering when the early testing will be starting.....

guilty of that POAS addiction.. I started at 7dpo.. :blush:

loobs- i hope it ib for you!!!! xxx

so sorry momofone :(


----------



## kristeng0531

Loobs I started out with a headache for a few days, and thought even then I was pregnant bc I just don't get headaches or sick very often. Then I got this cold and thought well that explains the headaches, but then I got some sharp pains that I don't get during pms.. my body is just very out of whack. And I'm now making my husband run to the store for oreos and milk because I can't stop craving them. Somethings def going on. Fingers crossed for no period.


----------



## Turtle0630

Momofone, I'm sorry that this wasn't your month after all. :( I really hope next month is your month! :hugs:

Loobs, maybe I'm just being overly optimistic but I still have hope for you that it's ib! The light red instead of pink doesn't sound super promising but I'm still holding out hope for you!

Kristen, welcome! I might not be the best person to tell you that you're not crazy (as I know I'm probably crazy for thinking that I am too!) but think there's a chance that you're not! :) Do you know when you ovulated by chance?

Magrat, you're right that it does move fast! It makes the other threads that I'm a part of seem like they move like molasses! :haha: I like it though, it's really fun for me keeping up with everyone! I agree with Loobs, get to BDing! :)


----------



## swood9

Wow, tons of promising symptoms!

KristenG enjoy an oreo for me!


----------



## kristeng0531

I don't know when I ovulate I never kept tract. And didn't need to for the 2 years I had the Mirena in. It very well just be a cold, either way my body is all out of whack. I don't know what to think. It's 50/50 and I'm not getting my hopes up either way. Just find it out that 10 days after sex my body has been going through all of this. Guess we'll find out sooner or later &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Bing28

Welcome Kristen! :wave: 

Loobs - I really hope it ib! 

Magrat - what OPK's do you use? Could they be a bad batch? Do lots of :sex: just to cover yourself! 

Momofone - sorry AF got you. FXd for your next cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Ok I'm giving in ladies. Can anyone walk me VERY slowly how I get my chart on here? Maybe even a tracker too? I am not at all tech savvy.


----------



## sheylee

Just signed up for this forum today - I need to test on August 23rd


----------



## MnGmakes3

Geez, I actually work for 8 hours and I miss almost 10 pages?
I'll have to go back and add the BW girls! 


I was not about to very my results. Piss! I called at 3 and both the doc and PA were already gone for the weekend. Figures :/


Everyone's symptoms sound so promising. I can tell there will be some bfps soon!!! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Ok I'm giving in ladies. Can anyone walk me VERY slowly how I get my chart on here? Maybe even a tracker too? I am not at all tech savvy.

Do you use FF?? or another fertility app?


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Yes I do :) just don't know how to work it??


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I mean besides tracking cm, temp, and af


----------



## MnGmakes3

in FF, you have to go to...more>share/email chart and data>create and share graphical ticker.
Use the web address in HTML code and type it as you see it into your Siggy. let me know if you have questions! :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Did it work?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Did it work?

Not quite. It's not a link


----------



## Livvy

Well. Cleaning the whole house today in an effort to not think about testing. :) Fxed for everyone, lots of babydust!
:dust:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Ok now that I got that down and I thank you exponentially MnG! How do I add my chart?


----------



## NicaQ

Ovulation was confirmed :dance: AF will be due Aug 26th, so will be testing the 27th if I can hold out that long! :D


----------



## MnGmakes3

It should be the same link. 
With <img src ="your link here"> 
The link should be right in FF under share charts. Mine isn't working right now :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> Ovulation was confirmed :dance: AF will be due Aug 26th, so will be testing the 27th if I can hold out that long! :D

That's fantastic news!  Yay


----------



## NicaQ

MnGmakes3 said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation was confirmed :dance: AF will be due Aug 26th, so will be testing the 27th if I can hold out that long! :D
> 
> That's fantastic news! YayClick to expand...

If I could get added to the 27th, I would appreciate it :D


----------



## Mintastic

I missed too much while at work!
Nica - yay confirmed O!
Mn - boo not getting results yet
Magrat - yay - glad to see you here
Momo - sorry for the BFN

Everyone else - really having trouble keeping up with everyone and forgot what else to say after that many pages but fx for good things for everyone!

AFM, still waiting to O, hoping I actually do O, and being annoyed by confusing on and off fertility signs.

Happy Friday!


----------



## RubysMommy

Turtle: I started getting sore boobs 7 days after my positive opk when I was pregnant! That was one of the major symptoms I noticed :) so good luck! 

Hubby didn't take much convincing to bd today, lol. He's been taking antibiotics for his prostate infection for about a week now and the pain is finally gone. Yay! We won't get to bd again though, so hopefully once will be enough! &#128522;


----------



## swood9

:thumbup:Nica, congrats on the O!

Rubysmommy, I am in the twin cities!


----------



## MnGmakes3

NicaQ said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation was confirmed :dance: AF will be due Aug 26th, so will be testing the 27th if I can hold out that long! :D
> 
> That's fantastic news! YayClick to expand...
> 
> If I could get added to the 27th, I would appreciate it :DClick to expand...

Done! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Does anyone watch The Strain? I normally love anything zombie but I'm having a hard time getting into this show.


----------



## Mintastic

The Strain is pretty terrible! But then it has the occasional good/interesting scene. Hubby and I mostly make fun of it while we watch it. Don't know if we will keep watching it or not.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I read 75% of the first book and couldn't bring myself to finish it. This is no Walking Dead, that's for sure. Ugh


----------



## NicaQ

MnGmakes3 said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation was confirmed :dance: AF will be due Aug 26th, so will be testing the 27th if I can hold out that long! :D
> 
> That's fantastic news! YayClick to expand...
> 
> If I could get added to the 27th, I would appreciate it :DClick to expand...
> 
> Done! :)Click to expand...

Thank youuuu :D


----------



## RubysMommy

Swood that's awesome! We are just south of the twin cities :)


----------



## RubysMommy

I saw the first episode of the Strain and wasn't too thrilled with it. I love me some Norman Reedus from Walking Dead tho! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Mrs_Right

Wow I missed a lot! Just read 20 pages to catch up. I'm sure I'll miss people but here goes nothing

Welcome to Livvy, Swood, Jules, Adrians, Mommyto, 55comet, Kristen and Sheylee!

How exciting to have so many girls testing to close together! Can't wait for the BFP's to roll in =)

Sorry to hear about AF coming Momofo

Turtle I think we're the same DPO and also similar symptoms to date! I had the beginnings of what I thought was a cold but is now gone (sore throat for a few days but now nothing) My nips have been more sensitive than usual but I'm putting that down to over SS! 
My cervix was extra high last night, higher than it's been all cycle. I really hope I didn't get O day wrong and am actually gearing to O now!

Thanks Bing for the info on the mobile site, will have to check if my android will do that


----------



## canadabear

Wow.. Just being at work made me miss so much!! :dohh: Things are looking good for do many people! Sending :hugs: to the one the :witch: got and :dust: to everyone be it for next cycle or next. :dust:


----------



## Magrat

Turtle we will do our best but this bd-ing marathon is tiresome...never thought I will say that:dohh:
Bing I used clear ovu. They are about 6 euro for a box of 5opk+pregnancy test but maybe next time should look for another brand or maybe it was just a strong surge:shrug: I have one more opk and may try it at lunch. Fx it is negative so I can start the big waiting. 
NicaQ yay go catch this eggie
MnG sorry about the lazy doctors
Mintastic how are you doing? You were right about opks:thumbup: 
Wish all a great weekend!


----------



## Bug222

holy smokes my boobs have been on fire today! hopefully its a good sign!


----------



## Emski51

He he missed a load again feel asleep at 8.30 hubby woke me up to dB !!! Never seen that program actually never heard of it. And bah on the doctor leaving that early on a Friday fingers crossed for Monday x

As for me ovulation has been confirmed the egg has left the building AF due the 28th which is the day I plan to test if I don't cave !


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone! 

I've not heard of that programme either. I guess it may be only in in the states but from the sounds of it, it's not worth watching. 

Afm - I worked out my cough was because I hadn't taken my inhaler for a couple of days so my asthma was playing up! :haha: no sore throat this morning either and no cramps. I feel pretty symptomless at the moment :( 

Xx


----------



## Mrs_Right

Right there with ya Bing, my symptoms seem to have stopped =( only 5DPO though so FX'd!


----------



## Bing28

I haven't had many symptoms this cycle at all really. Usually I get lots of cramps after ovulation which last about a week but I only had about 1-2 days of cramps this cycle! 

And I usually have sore BB's around now but nothing yet!

Oh well...at least no symptoms stops me getting my hopes up, only to be let down! 

FX'd for both of us Mrs Right! 

:dust:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies from across the pond  it's probably mid morning there already, only 530 here. Dog will not go back to bed for anything. He may know it's Saturday and I don't have work. 

Goes luck to testers! 

8 dpo and no symptoms. :brat: My temp dropped a little, not enough to go under the coverline. I'm pretty sure I'm out. If sore bbs start by Tuesday then I know I'm definitely out.


----------



## Loobs

Hope it spikes again MnG! x


----------



## Bing28

Could be an implantation dip MnG!

Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies i got my positive opk yesterday so counting it as 1dpo tmrw i will be testing 25th 9dpo


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mom2sam said:


> Hi ladies i got my positive opk yesterday so counting it as 1dpo tmrw i will be testing 25th 9dpo

Yay! Welcome mom2sam! I will add you.


----------



## Mom2sam

Bing no symptoms could be a good thing i know apart from pre af type cramps i never get no symptoms before a bfp


----------



## Mom2sam

MnGmakes3 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i got my positive opk yesterday so counting it as 1dpo tmrw i will be testing 25th 9dpo
> 
> Yay! Welcome mom2sam! I will add you.Click to expand...

Thankyou hun


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> Could be an implantation dip MnG!
> 
> Xx

I don't know Bing, aren't they usually under the CL? I know not everyone has it in pregnancy so I'm not all that worried about it either. Less than a week left though!


----------



## Julesillini8

Mom2sam said:


> Bing no symptoms could be a good thing i know apart from pre af type cramps i never get no symptoms before a bfp

I never had any "symptoms" either until when I was about 5 to 6 weeks. (Then they came with a bang) You just never know until AF! 
Lots of testing next week, hope we get some nice double lines! :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Julesillini8 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Bing no symptoms could be a good thing i know apart from pre af type cramps i never get no symptoms before a bfp
> 
> I never had any "symptoms" either until when I was about 5 to 6 weeks. (Then they came with a bang) You just never know until AF!
> Lots of testing next week, hope we get some nice double lines! :)Click to expand...

Same with me at exactly 6 week mark i have hyperemesis so 6 week mark it hits me bad & within few days i end up severly dehydrated & in hospital on drip & meds. I cant drink or eat at all & lose so much weight it gets so bad with the sickness that i cant even swallow my own saliva! Urgh i've just scared myself, lol this why for me as excited as i get at a bfp i also dread the whole pregnancy!


----------



## Mom2sam

Any of you ladies who took vitex did tou stop at ovulation or wean off slowly? My first month taking it


----------



## Julesillini8

Can I ask about OPks? ( there's a lot of you guys, I'm sure someone uses them!) how often do you do an opk in a day? Do you do it just once a day, or more? I am going to use them, since we are putting all of our eggs in one basket this month ( literally haha) and I want to make sure we catch o day. I have 20 test strips and was thinking I might do morning and afternoon testing. Does the surge last long enough that once a day I will be enough to get the pos opk???


----------



## Emski51

@ Julie I use the digital just because I am no gd at interpreting the lines but I normally test from CD 10 in the afternoon only around 2 o clock supposedly the lh surge happens in the afternoon and they say once you get your first positive stop testing but I can't help myself and this month I had a positive Wed afternoon, Thur afternoon and Friday evening have not tested today


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski51 said:


> @ Julie I use the digital just because I am no gd at interpreting the lines but I normally test from CD 10 in the afternoon only around 2 o clock supposedly the lh surge happens in the afternoon and they say once you get your first positive stop testing but I can't help myself and this month I had a positive Wed afternoon, Thur afternoon and Friday evening have not tested today

Thank you, very helpful. So when will you say that you will be 1 dpo? I don't chart, so I guess I'm gonna base my ovulation day as the day following the pos opk ( and I will try to stop once I get a positive, then consider next day o day) 
I guess it really doesn't matter in the end for me, we will bd each night leading up to pos opk, then I will test aug 31 or sept 1 as AF expected sept 3 rd. never really counted dpo so was just wondering :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi julie i use cheap strip opks too & i find for myself thier ok they sometimes gradually get dark or one day will be light next positive. My surge only lasts one day so when i use one a day until thier nearly positive then test 2/3 tomes a day usually once positive goes light next day. I too don't temp yet although i prob should. So yep i count day after positive opk as ovulation as opk usually lighter again for me next day & day after that as 1dpo like you said.


----------



## Julesillini8

Excellent, thanks for the help!


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, now I have lots to catch up on! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! :hi: Glad to have you here, and good luck!

Nica, Emski and Mom2Sam, glad to hear that O was confirmed! Wahoo! Now let's hope you caught it! :)

Mint, I'm sorry about your crappy cycle and all the confusing signs it's been giving you. :( I really hope you're able to O soon!

Ruby's, glad you were able to convince your hubby to BD! And super glad his antibiotics had cleared up enough that he was feeling well enough for it! Yay! FX that you caught that eggie!

I haven't even heard of The Strain. And it's zombie related?! How did that one get by me?? Sounds like I'm not missing out on much though. I sure do love The Walking Dead (and Norman Reedus in particular) as well, although I'm still kind only about 1/2 way through last season. :blush: It just got so boring for me last season! I hear it picks back up the 2nd half though. I just need to convince my hubby to pick it back up with me.

Mrs_Right, that's exciting that we're on the same dpo and that we're having similar symptoms! Oh, I so hope this means you'll be getting your BFP soon! (and me! Haha!) When do you plan on testing again? Sorry, so many pages of reading that I can't remember! Ok, just read that your symptoms have stopped. That doesn't necessarily mean anything though, don't give up hope!

Magrat, I get it on the marathoning being tiring. And that I never thought I'd say that. But man, it really can be! Good luck!

Bug, that sounds promising, I hope that's a BFP for you! :D

Bing and MnG, don't give up hope either! Lots and lots of women get their BFP w/o any symptoms. I have my FX for you ladies! And MnG, I hope that temp dip was implantation! But I don't know anything about temps so I don't know if it has to be under the cover line or not? :shrug:

Jules, I just started using opk's this month (and started pretty late into the cycle) so I'm not a lot of help with them. I was testing 2-3 times a day just because I had heard that sometimes you can miss it if you are just doing one time a day. Plus I was trying to get the feel for them, AND they were giving me really conflicting information. So that's what I did, but I can't really be a lot of help with them since I don't really know what I'm talking about with them. :haha:


----------



## Emski51

Hum another question regarding opk OK my temps have confirmed o according to my ff I am 3 dpo maybe 2dpo why would I still be getting positives on digital I though I would try a internet cheapy to see what result I would get and a really clear positive even I could read it !!! I had my first positive Wed so going on 4 days now last month I had 2 days positive then straight back to negative any theory's


----------



## RubysMommy

Jules- I got the wondfo opks from amazon this month. Since I've had my DD I always seem to get two lines, but when I got a positive the test line was so dark and showed before the control line. I just got the positive yesterday. I'm not sure when ovulation exactly is for me, so I just count the day I got the +opk as ovulation day. It just makes tracking easier for me. So I consider myself 1dpo today. I probably do it wrong though lol. 

When we were trying for DD I got +opk on cd14 with a 28 day cycle. We BD that day and the next. So it seemed to work for me that time. I hope I've been helpful :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski- So confusing, I have no idea ( so I am DEF gonna stop testing once I get the first positive cause this sounds crazy!) maybe you're releasing another egg? ( like how people have fraternal twins by releasing 2 eggs?) or maybe you geared up for ovulation but your egg didn't actually release and it is still trying to- although that would mean your ff is wrong and aren't temps the MOST accurate way to determine when your body does in fact release the egg. 
Wish I could help as you have been helpful to me, but I have no clue. I would just bd again just in case if you're able!


----------



## Turtle0630

Afm, I'm back to spotting again. :( I really think this just means that AF is right around the corner. I know it's still too early to know for sure, but I don't think this can be anything good. Boobs are still sore, still have a sore throat, still stuffy, and just feel kind of run down. Also kind of crampy. I think I probably just have allergies or am getting a cold, and the rest are probably pre-AF symptoms. :( Last cycle I spotted off and on for about 5 days before AF arrived, but w/o the rest of these symptoms. I guess that's what I'm doing again this time, but with the rest added in for fun! ;) If it follows last month's pattern, AF should arrive around Tuesday. That will give me a 24 day cycle this month, and will make AF arrive 8-9 days after O (with spotting starting 3-4 days after O). That doesn't seem promising for being able to sustain a pregnancy whenever it happens, isn't that too short between O and AF? :/


----------



## Julesillini8

RubysMommy said:


> Jules- I got the wondfo opks from amazon this month. Since I've had my DD I always seem to get two lines, but when I got a positive the test line was so dark and showed before the control line. I just got the positive yesterday. I'm not sure when ovulation exactly is for me, so I just count the day I got the +opk as ovulation day. It just makes tracking easier for me. So I consider myself 1dpo today. I probably do it wrong though lol.
> 
> When we were trying for DD I got +opk on cd14 with a 28 day cycle. We BD that day and the next. So it seemed to work for me that time. I hope I've been helpful :)

Yes you have thanks! Regardless, I think we are going to bd all five nights next week, I should ovulate somewhere around AUg 20/21/22 I guess the opk will just give us some additional info. :shrug:
Yeah as for counting which day is o whether its the day of the pos or the day after, that's what I was not too sure about how others do it. I just gonna test like two days before AF, however many dpo that is!


----------



## RubysMommy

Turtle: I'm only half way through the last season too. The Strain was kind of zombie like but more of a sci-fi demon like show. 

Oh I forgot to add that I was testing twice a day as well with the opk.


----------



## Emski51

@ turtle don't give up hoping till the witch shows her face !!!!

@ Julie hehe no worries my temps are increasing day on day so I am up to 36.67 and steadily climbing let's see if it carries on climbing tomorrow I will just carry on EOD I guess its just crazy to have this many positives specially after last month which was what you would expect and my cycles are 28 days spot on so I am not aware of any issues I'll just keep an eye on things oh god twins that would be a shock lol there are twins on my side and Hubby's side of the family !!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle0630 said:


> Afm, I'm back to spotting again. :( I really think this just means that AF is right around the corner. I know it's still too early to know for sure, but I don't think this can be anything good. Boobs are still sore, still have a sore throat, still stuffy, and just feel kind of run down. Also kind of crampy. I think I probably just have allergies or am getting a cold, and the rest are probably pre-AF symptoms. :( Last cycle I spotted off and on for about 5 days before AF arrived, but w/o the rest of these symptoms. I guess that's what I'm doing again this time, but with the rest added in for fun! ;) If it follows last month's pattern, AF should arrive around Tuesday. That will give me a 24 day cycle this month, and will make AF arrive 8-9 days after O (with spotting starting 3-4 days after O). That doesn't seem promising for being able to sustain a pregnancy whenever it happens, isn't that too short between O and AF? :/

Oh no. Hope perhaps it stops and is not like your last cycle. If in fact AF comes only 8 or 9 days after o I do think that's kinda short.... think ideal is double digits, like at least a 10 day span so if fertilization does occur it has a chance to implant. 
Boo why can't everyone have nice, normal, predictable cycles. What's the deal Mother Nature? I wish I had some useful info for you, but im not sure what tips to give to try to lengthen that... Surely there may possibly be something that can help! Has it just been this past cycle or two, or have you always been like this?
In any case, there's no way of knowing until AF actually arrives. Who knows, I had some pink stuff early as I had told you. Maybe it will stop! I'm gonna try to will it to go away for you


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle.. Didn't you say ( I could be wrong cause I read 80 pages of threads to catch up when I just joined in the other day!) that you just got off the pill and this is just your second cycle since? If this is true, I think that is probably playing a part. Often it takes multiple cycles to regulate in its own ( hormonally) so perhaps some things will change and settle out for you. Just my thought when I remembered that I had read you are just recently off BC. Hang in there girl!


----------



## Blizzy

Put me down for the 28th, that's when af is due, not sure if I can hold out that long for my first test, but I am going to try!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Blizzy said:


> Put me down for the 28th, that's when af is due, not sure if I can hold out that long for my first test, but I am going to try!!

Done! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning! Wow this thread does move fast! I just tried to play catch up! :wacko: Think I'm good now. :lol:

Lots of testing coming up next week...so exciting! Fxd crossed for all.

As for all the opk and temping, i have no clue. Only used opk this month and don't temp. If I don't get bfp this month, then I plan to start. When should I start temping? Cd1? My body is still trying to return to normal after the d&c....so Monday will either bring a bfp or AF if my body is back. If neither happens, then my body is still obviously not back to normal. Or maybe it's a new normal. 

As for symptoms...like you Turtle...I have all these symptoms. Thinking it's AF but not who knows at this point. Been cramping on and off now for a week or so; no spotting but tired for no reason. Boobs aren't sore but that's sorta normal. Sore throat now and stuffiness today. Ugh....


----------



## Mintastic

Bing - be careful with inhalers when TTC. Albuterol can cause serious birth defects. My doctor put me on singular - a pill I take daily which is safer and hopefully keeps me from needing my inhaler. So far so good.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Have a great weekend girls! I'm off to the peach festival and a friend's bday party later so if I miss anything (which I'm sure I will) I will catch up later.

Can't wait to start seeing some bfps here!! :dust:


----------



## canadabear

Crosshairs!! :yipee: means O came a few days earlier than expected so still in with a chance. Didn't DTD on the best day but at least got it in during my fertile window. 
Trying to keep up with this thread. I get a chance to read it all but can't always keep everything in my head to respond to everyone individually. :dohh: sending tons of :dust: to everyone and so looking forward to everyone testing this week.


----------



## Loobs

Yay for crosshairs canadabear! 

Have a lovely weekend MnG! 

X


----------



## Bug222

Stark white frer this am :(


----------



## Loobs

Sorry Bug :hugs: you're not out yet though. It's should destroying seeing that plain white window though x


----------



## Lithodora

I have avoided symptom spotting and testing, thinking about it much, I am impressed with myself :) af due in two days, if I had to tot up "symptoms" of either af or bfp I've had a seriously blocked nose, am exhausted, and none of my usual crampy twinges. Being a girl is tiring! Our cycles give such crazy symptoms every month, all different times of it.

Af due in two days....tick tock tick tock...:coffee:


----------



## Loobs

Sounds good Lithodora, wish I had your focus to not symptom spot and not think about testing! X


----------



## MommytoLBG

Have fun at the festival MnG!

Canada ~ yay!! 

Bug ~ So sorry for the negative :hugs:but not out til AF comes. Hoping for you still. 

Lithodora ~ I'm trying to hold out for testing. 

Okay I messed up my test date. I had MnG mark August 22. But I'm cd 26. :dohh: So AF should be here Tuesday. Unless I get a nice bfp.


----------



## Lithodora

Loobs said:


> Sounds good Lithodora, wish I had your focus to not symptom spot and not think about testing! X

It's the only way I can do it, nearly drove myself madin one week last month, I'm prone to being quite anxious. I have to ignore it and almost avoid it entirely, if I startef testing or ss at all it's all I'll do.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> I have avoided symptom spotting and testing, thinking about it much, I am impressed with myself :) af due in two days, if I had to tot up "symptoms" of either af or bfp I've had a seriously blocked nose, am exhausted, and none of my usual crampy twinges. Being a girl is tiring! Our cycles give such crazy symptoms every month, all different times of it.
> 
> Af due in two days....tick tock tick tock...:coffee:

Being a girl IS tiring! I couldn't agree more! 
:dust:


----------



## momofonegirl

Turtle try b complex vitamins to help with spotting i was spotting 7 to 9 days before af. I started with 50 mg and increased to 100 mg next cycle and fell prenant after over a year and half of trying with regular cycles and ovulating every month. I started it again this last cycle and spotted one day barely anything 2 days before af. This was my first month off bc and first trying to conceive number two!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Jules, nicely done on reading back through AND remembering stuff! Impressive! You are correct, I'm only on my 2nd cycle off the pill. I could definitely chalk it up to all that. The only thing that still has me discouraged about it though is that last time I was off the pill I had pretty regular 21 day cycles. I just assumed I was ovulating around day 7 then and still having close to 14 day lp's (but I wasn't trying to get pregnant then so I wasn't tracking anything). If I have a short cycle again this time off the pill, and I now know (or am pretty sure) that I ovulated on cd 16 or 17, I'm afraid that means that I do O closer to "on time" but just have a super short lp. Which isn't good, as like you said I think it has to have time to implant. So it's more with looking at my last time off the pill and comparing to what little I do know about those cycles that makes me worried. I do hope that it's just my body adjusting though, only time will tell! Thank you for the good wishes though! :)

Blizzy, welcome and good luck!

Mommyto, FX for you that those are symptoms of your BFP, and not your AF coming! :)

MnG, hope you have fun at the peach fest and at your party tonight! 

Canadabear, yay for crosshairs! And yay for getting some in during your fertile time! Good luck, I hope you caught that eggie!

Bug, so sorry. :hugs: But like Loobs said, you're not out yet! Try not to give up hope!

Lith, impressive! I try really hard not to symptom spot either but obviously it doesn't work out so well for me. :dohh: Nicely done! You're right, being a girl is so tiring!

MomofOne, thanks for the advice! Do you know which B vitamin is the one that actually helps, or is it all of them? I have to do a B12 shot monthly because I'm B12 deficient and have Crohn's Disease, so my body won't absorb it from a pill. I honestly go through phases where I'm really bad at giving myself the shot for a few months at a time. Up until last month I was quite a few months behind. I did finally do it though within the last month or so (I'm probably due for it again soon). So if it's B12, then A) I should be covered on that with my shots and B) I could still be low on my numbers from missing for so many months, and maybe after a couple more months of it I'll be back on track? I hope so! If it's not B12, then I should look into that!


----------



## Bing28

Mintastic said:


> Bing - be careful with inhalers when TTC. Albuterol can cause serious birth defects. My doctor put me on singular - a pill I take daily which is safer and hopefully keeps me from needing my inhaler. So far so good.

Thanks for letting let know Mint! I use a Beclometasone dipropionate inhaler twice a day and salbutamol sulphate inhaler as and when I need (prob 1-2 times a week). I'll double check they are safe for TTC with my doctor next week. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Been busy today so I will catch up on all the other posts tomorrow morning - as I'm shattered now and going to sleep! Have a good evening everyone over the pond! :) xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Turtle yep i was also going to suggest vit b complex, hopefully you remember to cstch up on missed doses & that should increase ur lp x


----------



## Turtle0630

Mom2sam said:


> Turtle yep i was also going to suggest vit b complex, hopefully you remember to cstch up on missed doses & that should increase ur lp x

Thanks! Do you know if it's specifically B12 that helps with it (meaning I should be good with just my shot) or if it's other stuff/everything in the complex vitamin (meaning I should get it in addition to doing my B12 shot)? I didn't realize hire much B12 deficiency can lead to infertility and birth defects until testing today, I'm going to be sure to stay on top of it from now on! Scary stuff!


----------



## l337m4573r

Can i be added :) im testing August 20th


----------



## Turtle0630

Ok, I think I answered my own question. B6 is the one that helps with increasing your lp, which is found in the vitamin b complex asking with b12. So I should with just get b6 since I'm already getting the 12 in my shot, or just go with the complex. Either way I think the b6 is something I should be looking for. Thanks, ladies!

L337, welcome and good luck!


----------



## momofonegirl

First official af since off the pill and it sucks i forgot how much until now hoping for a bfp this next cycle!! 
Turtle im taking the. B complex but i also dont have the b 12 shots. B vitamins also help with morning sickness or so my ob dr tells me! Lol


----------



## l337m4573r

Thanks fingers crossed I test Aug 20


----------



## MnGmakes3

Just be careful with the B complex and any B vitamins. They turned my urine SUPER BRIGHT yellow, like mountain dew color. After a few days I checked with one of the docs and it turns out it happens when there's an over abundance in your system. So take it every other or every 3 days, it'll have the same affect on spotting.

Welcome to l337m4573r! Fx'd for you! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

So I tested this evening. Cd 26. Bfn. Now on to next cycle. Hoping AF arrives Tuesday (how sad that I am excited for her to arrive). As long as she arrives on time then it's one step closer to my body being back to normal.


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I have a good feeling about things this month but also trying not to build it up too much. 

Loobs your chart is looking great!!!!


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome leetmaster! Fx for you.

Turtle - just be wary of the complexes - like Mn said you can get to much and most of them have way more than you need. Too much B from a liquid complex actually made me break out in terrible acne all over my chest and back. I get the smallest doses of b6 and b12 I could find and cut them in half.


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks ladies. That being said, since I'm already getting B12 from my shot (and my colon can't absorb it anyways from pills, which is why I have to do the shots), I think I'll just try looking for B6 by itself instead of the complex B vitamin. I might call my drs office about it too, just in case. I do think I'm still B12 deficient right now, as I've been really "foggy brained" for awhile now (and was behind on the shots). I asked DH tonight if I've seemed foggy brained lately and the look he gave me while nodding yes cracked me up. Apparently that's a for sure yes. And I've felt it too, I've felt off and kind of stupid lately. So I'm going to concentrate on staying on top of my shots to get that back under control!


----------



## Mrs_Right

doesn't take long to get behind in this thread! Most of you are posting whilst I'm in bed haha I think I'm either 16hours ahead or behind in time zones!

Turtle - I'm 7DPO now (it's Sunday 17th, 11.50am) and I'm hoping to hold out until the day AF is due (Monday 25th) before I test but I'll probably cave and test on the Saturday! I think that's the same day you've got on the front page =)

FX'd for all everyone testing this week!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Well ladies, I haven't read the posts from today. But I hope all is well. Had a migraine all day... feeling sick and just out already. Cycle day 6 and I think I have AF cramps BAD... tummy pain sucks. 

Also a little over personal question for the ladies on Clomid: This is only month two for me and I noticed something strange. When I went to the bathroom this morning my cm was like. ..how do I say this with modesty?... umm a ragging river? This has continued through out the day. I feel like this is way to much for normal post o cm. It is still creamy looking but very watery? At the same time. I'm not sure what to think. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## NicaQ

MommytoLBG said:


> Have fun at the festival MnG!
> 
> Canada ~ yay!!
> 
> Bug ~ So sorry for the negative :hugs:but not out til AF comes. Hoping for you still.
> 
> Lithodora ~ I'm trying to hold out for testing.
> 
> Okay I messed up my test date. I had MnG mark August 22. But I'm cd 26. :dohh: So AF should be here Tuesday. Unless I get a nice bfp.

This will be second af after D&C?


----------



## Bing28

Think I have finally caught up but sorry if I forget to reply to anyone! 

Welcome L337 & Blizzy! :wave:

MnG - what was your temp like this morning? Have fun at the peach festival! 

Turtle - sorry your spotting again. How many dpo are you? Do you temp? I've read spotting can be caused by low progesterone so maybe temping will help you determine if that's the cause, if you don't temp already. I don't know anything about B vitamins I'm afraid so can't give you any advice. 

Momtosam - welcome to the TWW! :) 

Canadabear - yeah for crosshairs! :) 

Jules - I use the CB dual hormone digi OPKs! They give you a flashing smiley face when you get your estrogen surge (high fertility) & fixed smiley face (peak fertility) when you get your LH surge. They say to stop testing after your fixed smiley but I carry on just to check O against my temps. I test once a day in the evening when I get home from work, as the LH surge happens mid morning so the optimal time to use OPKs is around 2pm. 

Emski - maybe you are ovulating twice, hence the positive OPKs after FF confirmed ovulation?!? 

Bug/mommy- sorry for the bfn, hopefully you'll both get yours soon! 

Mommy - if you wanted to start temping its best to start from CD1 so you can get a full months pattern and also make sure you take your temp at the same time each day when you wake up and with making as little movement as possible - that will then give you the best results! 

Lith - good on you for not symptom spotting! I usually drive myself crazy each month with symptom spotting! 

Loobs - your chart is looking great! Are you testing tomorrow morning still? I am! 

Rosie - sorry I don't use clomid so I can't help. 

Mrs right - it's a nightmare to keep up with the thread isn't it?! Where do you live again with a 16hr time difference?

Afm - I'm 10dpo today. I have a tiny bit of a sore throat but other than that, no sore boobs, nothing! I don't really have an urge to test this month, like I have had in all my previous month, but because of my fortune cookie I will be testing tomorrow morning! :haha: have a good day everyone! Xx


----------



## Loobs

Will test tomorrow if no spotting today, and depending on tomorrow's temp. Didn't have any yesterday :thumbup: I'm 10DPO today too. My temp came down a little today, so will see what it's like tomorrow. I'm working today so will hopefully take my mind off it - for a while!! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Top o the morning girls!

I haven't had a chance to catch up except what's on this page, sorry! 

Rosie- I'm on month 2 of Clomid also,100mg but I can't help with your cm question. I've heard lots can be a great sign. This time it's some (once a day when I wipe there will be a glob) but nothing like you mentioned. I'm hoping it's good news for you! 

Mrs_Right- if you're in Australia then we are all behind you. That's got to be confusing lol

Loobs and Bing- get to testing! I want to see those bfps already!


Afm, my temp did shoot back up. Im still not excited to test. AF should be here Thursday morning so I'm just waiting for that.

Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Bing28 said:


> Think I have finally caught up but sorry if I forget to reply to anyone!
> 
> Welcome L337 & Blizzy! :wave:
> 
> MnG - what was your temp like this morning? Have fun at the peach festival!
> 
> Turtle - sorry your spotting again. How many dpo are you? Do you temp? I've read spotting can be caused by low progesterone so maybe temping will help you determine if that's the cause, if you don't temp already. I don't know anything about B vitamins I'm afraid so can't give you any advice.
> 
> Momtosam - welcome to the TWW! :)
> 
> Canadabear - yeah for crosshairs! :)
> 
> Jules - I use the CB dual hormone digi OPKs! They give you a flashing smiley face when you get your estrogen surge (high fertility) & fixed smiley face (peak fertility) when you get your LH surge. They say to stop testing after your fixed smiley but I carry on just to check O against my temps. I test once a day in the evening when I get home from work, as the LH surge happens mid morning so the optimal time to use OPKs is around 2pm.
> 
> Emski - maybe you are ovulating twice, hence the positive OPKs after FF confirmed ovulation?!?
> 
> Bug/mommy- sorry for the bfn, hopefully you'll both get yours soon!
> 
> Mommy - if you wanted to start temping its best to start from CD1 so you can get a full months pattern and also make sure you take your temp at the same time each day when you wake up and with making as little movement as possible - that will then give you the best results!
> 
> Lith - good on you for not symptom spotting! I usually drive myself crazy each month with symptom spotting!
> 
> Loobs - your chart is looking great! Are you testing tomorrow morning still? I am!
> 
> Rosie - sorry I don't use clomid so I can't help.
> 
> Mrs right - it's a nightmare to keep up with the thread isn't it?! Where do you live again with a 16hr time difference?
> 
> Afm - I'm 10dpo today. I have a tiny bit of a sore throat but other than that, no sore boobs, nothing! I don't really have an urge to test this month, like I have had in all my previous month, but because of my fortune cookie I will be testing tomorrow morning! :haha: have a good day everyone! Xx

I live in South Australia :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_Right

oh and FX'd for your test tomorrow Bing


----------



## Mrs_Right

MnGmakes3 said:


> Top o the morning girls!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to catch up except what's on this page, sorry!
> 
> Rosie- I'm on month 2 of Clomid also,100mg but I can't help with your cm question. I've heard lots can be a great sign. This time it's some (once a day when I wipe there will be a glob) but nothing like you mentioned. I'm hoping it's a good news for you!
> 
> Mrs_Right- if you're in Australia then we are all behind you. That's got to be confusing lol
> 
> Loobs and Bing- get to testing! I want to see those bfps already!
> 
> 
> Afm, my temp did shoot back up. Im still not excited to test. AF should be here Thursday morning so I'm just waiting for that.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :)

Top of the morning haha that was 7.30pm my time! :haha:
Yes I'm in Australia so it can be confusing figuring out the dates but so long as I remember I'm a day ahead it's all good! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2sam

MnGmakes3 said:


> Just be careful with the B complex and any B vitamins. They turned my urine SUPER BRIGHT yellow, like mountain dew color. After a few days I checked with one of the docs and it turns out it happens when there's an over abundance in your system. So take it every other or every 3 days, it'll have the same affect on spotting.
> 
> Welcome to l337m4573r! Fx'd for you! :)

Mines bright yellow thanks for that i been taking it everyday think i'l switch to eod now


----------



## Mom2sam

Rosie i conceived ds on clomid but noticed my cm dry up so only conceived him cycle i used epo & preseed if yours is abundant it's a good thing

Mummy sorry for bfn hopefully still time


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning everyone. 

Nica ~ yes 2nd AF but bfn yesterday. 

Bing ~ thank you for the info! I plan to temp this cycle. And use FF. And good luck testing. Fxd for you! 

Mom2 ~ thank you. I know it's early. But having a lot of AF symptoms.


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck bing and loobs!


----------



## SarahLou372

Just thought I would let you ladies know...

That the :bfn: I posted about the other day was right as AF arrived today :witch:

:sad2::sad2::hissy::hissy:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Same for me Sarah. Blessed with her arrival about an hour ago. :cry:


----------



## Lithodora

I'm not used to this method of quoting and replying to everyone (we don't seem to do that here!) so I'm not going to be able to keep up with that, I read every post when I catch up but won't get a chance to reply to everyone!

Two days before af is due, but I think I'm out, for definite. I have all my usual af symptoms, ravenously hungry the last two days...well, that's it, but that always happens just before af so it seems it's on the way. I have had no cramps or twinges but I didn't have them last month which lulled me into a false sense of optimism, so I'm prepared this time!

Fx for all those testing in the next few days xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry SarahLou! Damn that :witch:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> I'm not used to this method of quoting and replying to everyone (we don't seem to do that here!) so I'm not going to be able to keep up with that, I read every post when I catch up but won't get a chance to reply to everyone!
> 
> Two days before af is due, but I think I'm out, for definite. I have all my usual af symptoms, ravenously hungry the last two days...well, that's it, but that always happens just before af so it seems it's on the way. I have had no cramps or twinges but I didn't have them last month which lulled me into a false sense of optimism, so I'm prepared this time!
> 
> Fx for all those testing in the next few days xx


Lith, I completely agree with you on the replies. This board moves so quick I feel like I can never catch up lol.

I'm with you on the false sense of optimism though. I had a sharp pinch that woke me up last night but I'm going to call it gas only bc we went out with friends last night and i had a few drinks. I always (incoming TMI) get gassy the next day :blush:
Plus my bbs are starting to get sore and that's my telltale sign. *sigh
Oh, I tested this morning with a super early IC. Blazing bfn. :hissy:


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry SarahLou and Mommyto.

I am still waiting and hoping to O - haven't BDd in a while though since DH is sick. Hope nothing happened that we missed. I hate that all the BDing we did earlier in the cycle feels like it was "for nothing."


----------



## lilhobbit

This is our first cycle trying to conceive our first baby! AF is due August 29th so I'm hoping to test around the end of the month. I hope we all get BFPs!


----------



## MnGmakes3

lilhobbit said:


> This is our first cycle trying to conceive our first baby! AF is due August 29th so I'm hoping to test around the end of the month. I hope we all get BFPs!

:wave: welcome! Fx'd for you!


----------



## canadabear

Massive temp hike today!!! Hope that's a good sign. Sorry to those ladies AF got :hugs: and :dust: to all!

Using two apps - ff and ovuview- ff is saying 4dpo while ovu is saying 3? Confusing but not too far off.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Canadabear- that looks promising! Fx'd!


----------



## Emski51

Hey ladies

So much going on sorry to all who have had AF show up :hugs: AFM feel awful headache and tired ff has me down as 4dpo and mucus has pretty much dried up and cervix is low firm and closed temps are still rising just out of curiosity did another opk and still positive and clear positive I will take some pics and post to see if you ladies agree :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies just got back from vacation! any good news? what did i miss?


----------



## Emski51

Sounds gd Canada fx x


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> Turtle - sorry your spotting again. How many dpo are you? Do you temp? I've read spotting can be caused by low progesterone so maybe temping will help you determine if that's the cause, if you don't temp already. I don't know anything about B vitamins I'm afraid so can't give you any advice.

Bing, I'm now 6-7 dpo (I'm not entirely sure if it was last Sunday or Monday that I O'd). The spotting seems to have stopped again today but I'm sure it'll be back. I don't temp yet, but I'm thinking that I should probably start. I just really don't want to! I think that's what the B6 vitamin is supposed to do is help increase your progesterone and help increase your LP. I'm thinking that's probably what I'm needing then. I looked at the prenatal vitamin that I'm taking and it does already have B6 in it, so I think I'll just contact my Dr and make sure I'm good to add more, and how much they suggest if so. Thanks! Hope that fortune cookie prediction comes true when you test tomorrow! :D

I'm now having a really hard time keeping up with all of the posts as well! So that being said:

Welcome to the new ladies! FX for you!!! :)

I'm so excited to be reading so many positive symptoms with so many of you! I can't wait to start seeing some BFP's on here soon! Good luck with those testing in the next day or so, keep us posted!

So sorry for those of you that the :witch: got. Boo to the witch! :(

Mint, I really hope you're able to O soon or at least figure out SOMETHING with your body. How many days into your cycle are you? 

That's about all I can remember right now! :haha: Sorry to anyone that I missed, and :dust: to all of you who still aren't out! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Ditto, lots going on...

Boo on the :witch: sorry to those who are reporting that.... Doesn't she know she is supposed to stay away,it's not Halloween!

Welcome new ladies! I am testing at the VERY end of the month, so I hope lots of you ladies start getting some bfps so I can have some hope I may catch it this one month!

Lots of symptoms flying around out there, wishing all of those girls good luck!

Gosh, I just keep waiting... Should O sometime later this week, then more waiting. Thanks all for providing lots to read to help pass the time when I come on here :). 
The toddler board is getting a little boring to me, but this thread is FAR from boring!


----------



## Mintastic

Turtle - glad the spotting stopped.

And thanks. I am on cd24. 
Not sure when to expect AF - last cycle was 29 days and the one before was 34. Also, all of my apps have pretty much exploded. My cycle and fertility signs are so wonky that none of them can predict anything anymore.

I also keep doing this thing now where in the back of my head I think...maybe my temps are all wrong and I already did O early in my cycle and I am already pregnant. It is totally illogical but keeps popping back into my head. I am super bloated today too so that isn't helping. Maybe AF is coming...who knows...


----------



## Magrat

Hey there! Sorry for those who got af :hugs: 
Canadabear that spounds good! Btw I also use 2 apps and they give me diffetend info. I can't decide if I shoud delete 1 or get a 3d :rofl:
Turtle hope B6 hepls . I tried the pills this cycle but my stomach hurts when I take them so I stopped after a few days. Think they delayed my o a little.
Mint fx for o and perfect timing:thumbup: 
Asf cd 29 and I have no idea what is going on. I got +opk for 3 days so just stopped testing. Got lots of ewcm for 2 days then watery and this evening bam ewcm again. I thought I was out because I have cramps but now I think they are more like o pain...stabing in my right side. I am going bonkers:wacko:


----------



## whitglass

Can I join? I just O'd yesterday, last month had a chemical at 4w5d. Hoping to catch a sticky one this time, would love some support!


----------



## Mintastic

Magrat - haha I use 3 apps. I used to use 4 but gave up on p-tracker. Sorry you are having conflicting signs also. It is really frustrating.


----------



## Magrat

Mintastic said:


> Magrat - haha I use 3 apps. I used to use 4 but gave up on p-tracker. Sorry you are having conflicting signs also. It is really frustrating.

I start to think that apps only work for women with regular cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i only use two apps but don't really think much of them other than confirming o. been let down too many times!


----------



## MnGmakes3

whitglass said:


> Can I join? I just O'd yesterday, last month had a chemical at 4w5d. Hoping to catch a sticky one this time, would love some support!

Welcome! So sorry to hear about the chemical. We've got lots of great ladies for support here :)

When can I add you in for?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Magrat said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Magrat - haha I use 3 apps. I used to use 4 but gave up on p-tracker. Sorry you are having conflicting signs also. It is really frustrating.
> 
> I start to think that apps only work for women with regular cycles.Click to expand...

Magrat- is that you in the pic? Your dress and the picture is stunning!
I believe ff is great for any cycle. I have a friend who used it , she had PCOS and was able to conceive.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry for your "chemical" whitglass. Fx for you for this cycle!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to those who got af, good luck for next cycle 

I'm also testing towards end of the month so hoping to see lots of bfp on here before then. 

How long has everyone been trying & anything you've decided to start doing differently or have done this cycle. For me this is 7th cycle & what i done differently is started vitex, b complex & did the bi carb finger (google for those who haven't heard of it) on day before ovulation lol willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Magrat

No MnG it is not me. I tried to find a dress like that but couldn't. Will update my pic so you will see how I look :)
Whitglass fx everything is fine this time:hugs:
Mom2sam this is cycle 4 for us and I started opks but so far it looks like I am constantly ovulating. If this cycle fail will look for another brand. I take folic acid and just try to live as healthy as possible.


----------



## canadabear

Magrat said:


> Hey there! Sorry for those who got af :hugs:
> Canadabear that spounds good! Btw I also use 2 apps and they give me diffetend info. I can't decide if I shoud delete 1 or get a 3d :rofl:
> Turtle hope B6 hepls . I tried the pills this cycle but my stomach hurts when I take them so I stopped after a few days. Think they delayed my o a little.
> Mint fx for o and perfect timing:thumbup:
> Asf cd 29 and I have no idea what is going on. I got +opk for 3 days so just stopped testing. Got lots of ewcm for 2 days then watery and this evening bam ewcm again. I thought I was out because I have cramps but now I think they are more like o pain...stabing in my right side. I am going bonkers:wacko:

Thanks.. I thought about getting a third app but decided it would take too long to insert all my previous info.. :haha: 
As for your symptoms you should look at my ff chart too.. Ewcm then watery then creamy then back to ewcm and watery for actual O :wacko: I think my body was gearing up to O then didn't at first.. Hence the ewcm and slight temp rise.. :shrug: maybe you did the same? Your opks may have detected the surge but you might not have actually O'd but your body could be gearing up for real now :shrug: sorry can't be more helpful.. I don't use opks. :dust:


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi everyone, 
I'm a little late, but can I still join your group? Im currently on 11dpo, tested this morning but Bfn. I've attached my chart at the bottom. What do you ladies think of it? 
The reason I have joined your group is because this evening, I checked my Cp and as I did so, I had a huge amount of thick creamy cm that I pretty much could scoop out! I managed to scoop out 2 lots! It's just off white colour and odourless. Never seen this amount before! 
Do you think it's a good sign?


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies the pain been quite bad today :cry:

Pcos is really getting me down now


----------



## Mintastic

I read "bi carb finger" and thought - I hope that isn't what I think it is... But it is! I am not at all squeamish - I check my CP every day with my finger and used nuvaring for BC but I wouldn't put a substance in there without my doctor's orders.

Edit: that sounded harsh - not for me clearly but I hope it works for you mom2sam!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Quiet wkend here today. What's everyone been up to?


I'm having such bad cramping it feels like AF will be here any second and she's not due till Thursday. If the :witch: comes early I bet it's going to be the worst one yet! :hissy:


----------



## Bug222

i love your minions MnG!!! :) :)

I got another BFN today- now just waiting on AF.


----------



## Lithodora

Visited friends today, one has a 4 month old, the other told us she is pregnant. Absolutely delighted for them, theyve been trying for 18 months and she has pcos, but have the irrational pang of jealousy anyway :wacko:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks Bug. They're my fav! 

Lith, a friend had a baby on Tuesday and I'm totally jealous :blush: it's their 2nd and I'm still trying for 1. Ugh


----------



## Mrs_Right

welcome to lilhobbit and flower

sorry to hear about :witch: coming Sarah and mommyto. FX'd for next month, don't let her get you down!

I've just tried to sign up for FF but it told me I couldn't sign up and suggested I get a friend whose already on FF to send me a suggestion signup link. weird but can someone do that please? my email address is [email protected]
thanks in advance =)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mrs_Right said:


> welcome to lilhobbit and flower
> 
> sorry to hear about :witch: coming Sarah and mommyto. FX'd for next month, don't let her get you down!
> 
> I've just tried to sign up for FF but it told me I couldn't sign up and suggested I get a friend whose already on FF to send me a suggestion signup link. weird but can someone do that please? my email address is [email protected]
> thanks in advance =)

I'll send it!


----------



## Mintastic

Invite sent!


----------



## Mintastic

Oh sorry Mn I think I was typing at the same time as you.


----------



## Mrs_Right

It still didn't work!
ERROR: The email address that you entered does not match our records. Please use the exact email address where the invite was sent
=(
even the app doesn't like me haha maybe I'll try again in a few hours


----------



## Mintastic

Try again now - I think I know what was wrong - resent.


----------



## Yoga_Girl

l337m4573r said:


> Can i be added :) im testing August 20th

Good Luck! I test a couple days after you.:winkwink:


----------



## NicaQ

5 dpo, super tired. Slept 11 hours today! O.O it's that icky feeling you get after you nap and you have no motivation to do anything so I'm on here instead of folding and putting away laundry lol My friend is trying to be optimistic for me and says I'm so tired because my fertilized egg traveling through my tubes is hard work (made me laugh, thought yall might get a good laugh out of that too!). Waiting around now and thinking more and more that I'll be caving at 11 dpo and testing haha Can't wait to test on the 27th (when af is due, but whatever ).


----------



## Mrs_Right

it didn't work for some reason but I tried using a different email address and it worked! YAY :dance:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Mom2sam ~ first cycle after mc (d&c June) for us. So just started ttc again. 

MrsRight ~ I signed up for ff as well today. Fxd for next month.

Litho and MnG ~ glad you posted about this...we live in a development and we have three new babies. In April a girl (good friends and the house next door. It's their first...after a blighted ovum last year). 2 weeks ago a girl (other neighbors in our cul de sac...their second, had little boy first). Then last weekend another girl; their first. On top of that, two of my cousins just had babies. Thursday my cousin had her first-a boy-after a mmc last year (found out at 13 weeks baby stopped growing at 9w4d). And my other cousin had her second today...now she has one of each. I am happy for them but also can't help feel a bit envious. And sad. Oh forgot to add...a friend of ours just told us she is pregnant (2nd baby) due in March. She had a mc in May. Happy but sad ya know? 

For everyone I missed Hello! :hi:

Hope everyone else that hasn't tested yet or hasn't been cursed with the witch gets their BFPs this month! Gives the rest of us hope! Fxd for you.


----------



## NicaQ

MommytoLBG said:


> Mom2sam ~ first cycle after mc (d&c June) for us. So just started ttc again.
> 
> MrsRight ~ I signed up for ff as well today. Fxd for next month.
> 
> Litho and MnG ~ glad you posted about this...we live in a development and we have three new babies. In April a girl (good friends and the house next door. It's their first...after a blighted ovum last year). 2 weeks ago a girl (other neighbors in our cul de sac...their second, had little boy first). Then last weekend another girl; their first. On top of that, two of my cousins just had babies. Thursday my cousin had her first-a boy-after a mmc last year (found out at 13 weeks baby stopped growing at 9w4d). And my other cousin had her second today...now she has one of each. I am happy for them but also can't help feel a bit envious. And sad. Oh forgot to add...a friend of ours just told us she is pregnant (2nd baby) due in March. She had a mc in May. Happy but sad ya know?
> 
> For everyone I missed Hello! :hi:
> 
> Hope everyone else that hasn't tested yet or hasn't been cursed with the witch gets their BFPs this month! Gives the rest of us hope! Fxd for you.

My cousin's cousin and his wife are expecting (our families are all really inter-knit) 5 days after my what my due date was...I'm having a hard time with it, but his wife does things I swear on purpose just to rub it in. We might have to have a conversation if this continues. It's hard. :(


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Oh my!! There is so much to catch up on!

Sorry to those the :witch: hit... Just think, of you get the BFP this next cycle you could have a June baby!! June babies are awesome ;) 

Having people close to you announce their pregnancies SUCK. My step-sister announced her BFP via FB. Never even told the family personally which added to the anger I felt. But now that I've stop seeing red I'm happy for her she's a great Mom.

Afm: cd 6 (almost 7) still mass amounts of cm. Feeling out but I think I might rub that in by testing in a few days. The things we do to ourselves.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Filled in my details into FF and looks like I've got similar results to you Canada - FF says I'm possibly only 6DPO but Ovuview (which I've been using for a lot longer) says 7 or 8 DPO
How frustrating!

Symptom update: Have been peeing a lot for the last few days but I think that's just due to my sore throat making me drink lots of water! Also cervix is SUPER high. Nothing else out of the ordinary


----------



## canadabear

Mrs_Right said:


> Filled in my details into FF and looks like I've got similar results to you Canada - FF says I'm possibly only 6DPO but Ovuview (which I've been using for a lot longer) says 7 or 8 DPO
> How frustrating!
> 
> Symptom update: Have been peeing a lot for the last few days but I think that's just due to my sore throat making me drink lots of water! Also cervix is SUPER high. Nothing else out of the ordinary

Interesting! If you could post your chart on here or a link to it I would love to have a look! High cervix sounds positive -:dust:


----------



## Mrs_Right

canadabear said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> Filled in my details into FF and looks like I've got similar results to you Canada - FF says I'm possibly only 6DPO but Ovuview (which I've been using for a lot longer) says 7 or 8 DPO
> How frustrating!
> 
> Symptom update: Have been peeing a lot for the last few days but I think that's just due to my sore throat making me drink lots of water! Also cervix is SUPER high. Nothing else out of the ordinary
> 
> Interesting! If you could post your chart on here or a link to it I would love to have a look! High cervix sounds positive -:dust:Click to expand...

How do I post my chart?


----------



## Mrs_Right

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/524065

hopefully that works!
It's in Celsius so hopefully that's not too confusing. I usually have a slow/step raise after O day so not having a big raise in BBT after O day is normal for me


----------



## Loobs

11DPO BFN for me ladies. Woke up with a stinker of a headache! X


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - you tested yet? I'm scared to! Also got up for a wee in middle of night so thinking there may be no point for me! Xx


----------



## Magrat

Good morning! 
Woke up with some mild af like crams and just feel out :cry: I hate long cycles and I hate how our parents talk about us having children all the time. I want to try for 6 months and go to the OB/GYN. I need to know if there is something wrong and act on it if possible.
We saw out best mans' new born boy yesterday....I am craving a baby so bad now:blush:


----------



## Livvy

Just to update everyone, I got a :bfp: tonight!! 10 dpo. :wohoo:


----------



## Bing28

Magrat - I know exactly how you feel. I visited my grandparents this weekend and within 2.5 hours of me being there, they had dropped 3 comments about us having children! I just wanted to scream to them that it's not that simple and that we've been referred to a fertility specialist! Grrrrr &#128545;

I feel out too - I'm 11dpo today. I tested and :bfn: plus my boobs have started hurting a tiny bit, as usual, so I think AF is on her way &#128546; 

I just feel like this is never going to happen for us!


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Livvy! X


----------



## Mrs_Right

Livvy said:


> Just to update everyone, I got a :bfp: tonight!! 10 dpo. :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: I hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Livvy!


----------



## Magrat

Livvy said:


> Just to update everyone, I got a :bfp: tonight!! 10 dpo. :wohoo:

Yay Livvy:hugs:happy and healthy 9!


----------



## Magrat

We should not lose hope Bing :hugs: Have you found a specialist? I think I am set on one at my home town and mentioned it to my mom today. My last cycle was 21 days and this is over 30 so far. She thinks all is ok?!? I think only those who struggle ttc understant that all consuming desire. I know trying for 4 cycles is not much in ttc terms but it looks like everyone around me either have an oopsie or fall within the 1-3 month group. Wish it was as simple for all people who want children.


----------



## Samanthatc

Congratulations Livvy!!

Bing your still early, test again in another few days and hopefully that bfn turns into a BFP! FX for you, it will happen eventually x

I can't wait for my tests to arrive so I can't start testing too!


----------



## Bing28

My GP has referred me to a specialist. I'm using the NHS in England so it's probably a lot slower than going private, but at the end of the day it's free. I'm just waiting for my appointment date to come through, it should hopefully be around mid October I get an appointment as there is a 3 month waiting list.

I just don't know what to do my next cycle now. It's my BFF wedding day on 13th June next year and next cycle would give me an EDD of 30th May, so if I was 2 weeks late and had to be induced, it would be on her wedding day and I really don't want to miss it. Xx


----------



## Magrat

I will have to pay most tests anyway but a full exam should be at most 40 euro so not so expensive here. I am just scared of what I may hear from the doctor :shrug: Maybe I should just man up but this will be after the honeymoon.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congratulations Livvy! :yipee: Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Loobs

Congrats Livvy!

Bing - it was a BFN this morning. I know its still early but I just feel so deflated. I've got a crippling headache this morning and I can't get rid of it. I have a feeling my PMT might show itself as a headache at first! x


----------



## Bing28

Magrat - I'm sure there is nothing wrong with you or hubby. I was convinced a few months ago that I had low progesterone and was considering using a progesterone cream. I had my cd21 blood test done last month and my progesterone levels are just fine. I think naturally we all get so stressed out over TTC that we google possible infertility symptoms and think the worst. My acupuncturist said she thinks it's all my head why I can't conceive and I just need to stop worrying and relax a bit more (easier said than done though! :haha: ) Xx


----------



## Bing28

Loobs - I got a bfn as well. I know what you mean about being deflated. I was in a foul mood this morning even though I know it was early and I'd got up 2.5 hours before to go for a wee in the middle of the night! Are you testing again tomorrow or waiting a few days? 

Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks for replies ladies. Mint it's ok i too was abit squeemish still haven't been able to attempt to check cervix yet but after reading up on it thought i'd try it just once was just at opening & a tiny bit with preseed. If it works fab if not wont be trying it again lol 

Bing try not to worry i was feeling same when ttc my ds but after going to docs for referral to specialist wish i'd gone sooner. Everything cane back fine & they gave me clomid which helped me conceived. The waiting around on nhs sucks but once the ball gets rolling time flies & it will happen ther'es so mych they can do now so if a problem was detected i'm sure they'l be able to fix it.


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats Livvy x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning and afternoon to all! 

I tested this morning. BFN :hissy:
Waiting to call the OB office at 8 to get results from BW. I have a sneaky suspension AF will be here right on time. This really sucks :cry:


----------



## Emski51

Morning Ladies

firstly congrats Livvy :happydance: h&h 9 months

fingers/toes and every other thing I can cross for you MgN hope the bloods come back showing what you want. Don't count yourself out until the witch shows up

afm - 5dpo feel nothing cm has completely dried up no headaches nothing not a thing I am a bit tired but that could be down to any number of things I did feel rotten yesterday but that has all gone this morning.
Have not tested on opk today I am hoping it will be negative lol not sure I could stand another positive I am waiting till I get home.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks Emski. I can just tell. I'm super super emotional, pissy and can cry at the drop of a pin. I'm already pissy with the people at work. Just thinking that it's now a year later and we still haven't gotten anywhere. .... ugh..I'm in the mood to just say F it.


----------



## Loobs

Hang in there MnG! Sorry it was a BFN this morning. I'm feeling the same - classically pre menstrual! X


----------



## Emski51

:( So sorry your having a rough day but don't give up and I know everyone says this it will happen and its probably the last thing you want to hear today :hugs:

I am only in the second month and getting frustrated why can't our bodies just do what they are suppose to i:growlmad: last month 2 positive opk then back to negative as it should be this month 5 days straight positives 3 with digital 2 ic but so obvious even I can read them with no problems maybe 6 if today's comes out positive 

My Ovulation Chart 

there is my chart so FF has given me solid ch so who know :shrug:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Hang in there MnG! Sorry it was a BFN this morning. I'm feeling the same - classically pre menstrual! X

Thanks! I have bad cramps to boot. I probably won't hear from the office till close to 4 today. Idk how I can wait that long without completely losing it :wacko:


Sorry I'm in such a sour mood girls. :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I'm a little confused. I took my temp about 3am bc it was the longest stretch of undisturbed sleep. It shot way up to 98.33. The highest it's been this cycle. I took it again 2 hrs later and it was back down to 97.77, lower then yesterday. I disregarded the high temp only because of my bfn. 
What would you do?


----------



## Emski51

I would take the first temp I woke up an hour early this morning so took my temp it was down to 36.61 snoozed for another hour and took my temp again at the normal time had gone up to 36.70 I am taking the 36.61 one unless the ladies who are more experience at bbt suggest otherwise !

So ladies I am with MnG on this one which temp do I take ?


----------



## MnGmakes3

That's so strange that yours went up the 2nd time but mine dropped. I'm so confused with temping :shrug:


----------



## Julesillini8

good morning everyone (well its morning here)
congrats livvy! hope you have a healthy pregnacy! 

bing and loobs, sorry for those darn tests getting you down. you just never know though, arent pms and pregnancy symptoms the same... so its still a waiting game. i hope you get a pleasant surprise in a few days. i wish that you could "hope" someone pregnant, im pulling or all the ladies on here!
mgn, sorry youre having a rough day. boo. hugs! 
emski those darn OPKs! i hope its not pos again today. i think i will start using mine today. (im cd 11) your tests have kind of made me not want to use them bc how confusing! im going to really try to stop testing when i get a pos one.. but i know its intrigueing to cont to watch them go back neg so you kinda know, but im gonna try to resist the urge.

man, i know a couple of months is frustrating when youre trying and want that baby so bad. hugs! i know no words can really help when youre feeling like that, but a very good friend took many months to conceive and she felt the same way as you did. went to specialist, all turned out ok. she finally said whatever and stopped tracking and bding on certain days... but did keep bding! she got pregnant that month, and puts it all down to finally letting go of the stress that comes with ttc. thats very hard to do, but i just want you to keep hope alive hun, it will happen for you and i hope its really soon!!!!
anyhow, im going to have to find a pick me up to put on here bc a lot of you seem upset now. 
ll be back later :)


----------



## Julesillini8

ok everyone.... google is a very strange and crazy place, but heres hoping it gives a little pic me up to those of you who need it today :)

if i lived closer i would bake you one and give a little cheer, lets go uterus, do your thing!!!

https://desultorythought.wordpress.com/2011/09/24/uterus-cakes-cute-funny-realistic-giant/


----------



## Emski51

Hehe I know Julie I am my own worst enemy I should just do what it says on the box but meh I do like to poas another interesting thing went to bathroom wiped though I was dry when it comes to cm nope nice bit of globby yellow stuff looks like snot when you have a cold ](*,) (tmi and at lunch time for the ladies in uk) !!!! I am going to drive myself crazy for the next 10 days !


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello ....can I join you all? AF due on Wednesday...Already tested 3 times BFN.


----------



## Emski51

LouOscar01 said:


> Hello ....can I join you all? AF due on Wednesday...Already tested 3 times BFN.

Welcome LouOscar01 :) 

Sorry you have had bfn's so far but your not out until af shows up fx that you get your bfp in a few days x


----------



## MnGmakes3

LouOscar01 said:


> Hello ....can I join you all? AF due on Wednesday...Already tested 3 times BFN.

Welcome. Fx'd for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

So I got my results of my progesterone. It's only a 20. It was 15 last cycle. I think I'm going to cry myself out of work today :cry:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning Jules! 

Livvy ~ CONGRATS!!! HnH 9 months! :happydance:

Bing, Loobs, MnG, and Lou ~ sorry for the BFNs. But like so many of you have said to others...not out until the witch arrives. 

MnG ~ completely relate to the pms! This was a bad one so far this month for me. Cramps, headache, oh my moods are all over the place, and really heavy flow...just all over crappy.

Lou ~ also welcome

Rosie ~ it does suck even tho I am very happy for them. And June babies are awesome! 

Nica ~ Its horrible enough to feel how we feel, then having close family purposefully "gloat" hurts even more. 

I am so thankful I have you all to support me and encourage me, etc...Amazes me how complete strangers can be more helpful than those around us. Sorry right now for being a little emotional...dh doesn't fully understand maybe cuz he's a boy...and its hard for those around me to relate plus don't want to put my stuff on them since they are going thru things too. Right now, no one around me is ttc. They are either having their babies or are done. Thanks for the vent!


----------



## Emski51

MnG sorry it was not the result you was after what sort of number would you want for a good result is it not a step on the right direction if it went up 5 this month ??


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh mng i'm sorry!


----------



## MnGmakes3

The range for non pregnant is like 5-18. The range for first trimester pregnancy is like 5 to 50. So while I'm not in the not pregnant range I don't feel confident that the 20 is my magic number. I've read that women can have a 140 and not be pregnant then have a 32 and be pregnant. I just don't get it.


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on your BFP, Livvy!! 

Sorry to all that got bfn's :( and for those that had AF show. 

MnG: Sorry about your results. What is the number supposed to be? 

Jules: those cakes are ridiculous. Lol.

Afm, I'm about 3dpo. No symptoms to report yet, lol. I'm so tired today, but that's dd's fault. She was up from 4am-5am today for no reason. Maybe more teeth are coming, who knows! But I'm exhausted lol. 

I Just want to share a thought I had about people 'gloating' their pregnancies. I know how you all feel! But that person may not realize it. They may just be SUPER happy and can't help but talk about it. I'm sure I hurt someone's feelings when I got preg with dd. But it's just the best moment in your life when you have been ttc for any amount of time. I hope I'm not coming off wrong. If I am sorry to anyone I may offend. 

Good luck to anyone testing soon!


----------



## Livvy

Thank you everyone! Aww MnG I am so sorry!


----------



## Lithodora

Sorry to hear that MnG :(

I *think* I've had the beginnings of af cramps here, just for a few mins. I used to get mad twinges for days beforehand but that seems to have stopped for the last few months. So it will probably just come with a bang tomorrow morning :(

Only first proper month of this ttc stuff and I'm already sick of it. Gutted we should stop it again until December...need to chat with himself and see what our plan is for definite. My anxiety is back today because I'm in the final wait of hoping against hope until tomorrow. I would test today just to see the bfn except I have no tests and have relatives visiting so won't get a moment alone until 10 or 11 tonight, at which point there would be no point testing so late.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry MnG...I must have been responding when you wrote this then left the thread before I saw your post. I don't understand the whole numbers things. And from what you said in the above post, its so confusing. 

Ruby ~ didn't offend me at all. And I know exactly what you mean so you didn't come off wrong. I was super excited about all of mine too. It is an exciting time for anyone ttc. While no one around me has gloated about their pregnancy, they have shared just like anyone would, others may have people "gloat". I know my sister in law was hurt when we told her that we lost the baby (no one knew we were even pregnant). But she was hurt because she only chose to have 2 children where as we have always wanted 4. So every time we talk about kids she gets all negative to us. Saying things like why would you want that many? I know its her issue to deal with but why should I not share? And those that have had their babies around me, they have done the normal baby sharing news. I share in their joy as well. Just inside it hurts a bit. I hope that made sense...I tend to ramble on sometimes...


----------



## sheylee

I caved a tested early this morning... BFN. I used a dollar store test, has anyone used these before, I'm not sure how accurate they are? 

Tomorrow I will go for blood work to see if I am ovulating, and if that comes back normal I think the next step is the HSG test, has anyone gone through this? My first baby was easy to conceive, I wasn't even ttc.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Sheylee. I've used the dollar store ones. Be careful as I've gotten false positives before with them. 
I had my HSG in May. Few words of advice. .. take 2 ibuprofen an hr ahead of time. Bring a pad with you as well. I had slight spotting for 2 days after but nothing serious. It was also a bit painful for me but in the end turned out I was clear. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Livvy, congrats!!!! That's so great, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:

Welcome to all the new ladies! FX for you and good luck! I hope this is your month! :)

Sorry to all that have gotten BFN's so far. :( Don't count yourself out just yet, there's still time! I'm hopeful for you! :)

Jules, those cakes were hilarious! Thanks for posting those. :)

Ruby's, I agree with you about other people announcing their pregnancies. Granted I haven't been trying for very long yet, and maybe I'll feel differently about it once I have been, but for now I can't help but feel super happy for them! If I know how much I want this, I know they are probably feeling the same. I understand the slight feeling of sadness though, and the "why can't that be me?" feeling. Hope I'm not offending anyone either by saying that! 

Mommyto, I think what you said made perfect sense and I agree with it too! :)

Afm, AF arrived this morning so I'm definitely out this month. I knew that spotting couldn't be a good sign of things to come! Oh well, on to the next cycle! I'm just really hoping I can get a longer lp this next cycle, as 6-7 days isn't good at all. I'm going to buy the ic ovulation strips and try those this cycle as well. 

Good luck to all of you still in the game! I can't wait to see more BFP's on this thread, I just know they're coming! :D


----------



## Bing28

MnG - in so sorry your progesterone level was not as high as you would have liked. My doc said a level of 20 and above is normal and shows you ovulated so at least it's much better in comparison to your last months results - which is great news :) ! Have you thought about using a progesterone cream as well? Maybe that will help to get your levels higher. Also I know exactly how you feel regarding it being over a year, as it's been that long for us too and it well and truly sucks! :hug:

Afm - I've been in a bit of a mood today after my BFN this morning. I'll test again tonight as have a few IC's left, but like this morning I expect to see another BFN I find the first HPT of each cycle the worst as you have so much hope. After the first BFN each cycle I just expect them after that, so they don't affect me as much. Will regards to symptoms, my boobs are a little tender when I push against them but thats normal for me around now. I've had a few really mild AF type cramps today, but they didn't last long and again normal for me. The strangest thing for me had been all afternoon I have had red hot burning ears and face - I've not looked in the mirror yet but I feel like a beetroot! Also I usually feel a bit bloated before AF but nothing yet, but then again I can't remember how soon before AF I usually get bloated, it might just be the day or two before in which case it's too soon yet as AF due on Friday. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - so sorry the witch got you. Have you recently come off birth control? Maybe your cycles have not regulated since then as they can take a few months to. FX'd September is your month. Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Bing28 said:


> Turtle - so sorry the witch got you. Have you recently come off birth control? Maybe your cycles have not regulated since then as they can take a few months to. FX'd September is your month. Xx

Bing, yes I did recently come off the pill so I know it might take awhile for sure. That part's totally fine. The only reason it makes me nervous is because the last time I was off the pill, my cycles were only 21 days. I always just assumed I was ovulating around day 7 then and had a normal lp range. Now I'm starting to wonder if I wasn't really ovulating around day 14 like I "should", and just have a super short lp. I know this could just be my body adjusting but when I also look at last time, it makes me nervous. And would better explain my Dr's response of "I wouldn't say it's impossible to get pregnant with that short of a cycle or anything" would I told her how short they had been last time. I was super confused before of why she would say that, thinking I would just O early too and have a normal lp...now I understand. :/ Only time will tell though I suppose! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle0630 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Turtle - so sorry the witch got you. Have you recently come off birth control? Maybe your cycles have not regulated since then as they can take a few months to. FX'd September is your month. Xx
> 
> Bing, yes I did recently come off the pill so I know it might take awhile for sure. That part's totally fine. The only reason it makes me nervous is because the last time I was off the pill, my cycles were only 21 days. I always just assumed I was ovulating around day 7 then and had a normal lp range. Now I'm starting to wonder if I wasn't really ovulating around day 14 like I "should", and just have a super short lp. I know this could just be my body adjusting but when I also look at last time, it makes me nervous. And would better explain my Dr's response of "I wouldn't say it's impossible to get pregnant with that short of a cycle or anything" would I told her how short they had been last time. I was super confused before of why she would say that, thinking I would just O early too and have a normal lp...now I understand. :/ Only time will tell though I suppose! :)Click to expand...

Sorry Hun about AF. But on to a brand new cycle, with hopes of figuring out when you O and about your lp. Try to stay positive and look at it as getting more info to get you to your bfp. Hugs though, I know it's disappointing.
I just wanted to share with you about my cycle after I got off the pill ( and how I came to have my first baby) we wanted to start to try in December as my husband was finishing grad school and then the baby would be due after he graduated. Well I stopped the pill In sept so I could allow my body 3-4 cycles to sort itself out, get back to ovulating, I could figure out what was going on so we would know when to bd when we got to trying. So we avoided the whole fertile week and figured that would be safe. We honestly only bd like one or two times very early in my cycle, and once like around the end , maybe like cd 20 or something. Well I guess an egg just popped out whenever the hell it felt like it bc I was pregnant. I was shocked but now I understand that as just being off of the pill I probably ovulated very early, like that first week and not between days 10-17 like I had guessed ( I have a 26-27 day cycle). Anyhow, maybe you ovulate earlier than you are thinking and maybe you do in fact have a bit longer lp, maybe closer to 10 days then 7. Of course I don't know, but I'm hoping maybe that's the case! Glad you are getting OPks, maybe you will discover your surge and ovulation are earlier at this point since you recently stopped bc too! Best of luck this September! Rooting for ya!


----------



## Bing28

Do you temp? (Sorry if you've answered this before - there are so many girls on this thread I can't remember who does what any more! :haha: )

If not maybe try temping to dertermine when you do actually ovulate. And even if you do have a short LP there is so much drs can do nowadays, so I'm sure they would be able to give you something to lengthen it. Acupuncture can help to lengthen your LP too.

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Thanks, ladies! Jules, that's a pretty awesome story, I must say! I bet you guys were shocked! :haha: 

I actually did do the opk's this month, but I didn't start until pretty late into the cycle, and then did get my positive pretty much right away. FF had my O day as cd 16, although I think it was either 16 or 17 based on the cramps. The first month off the pill I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd14 and then had a 13 day lp cycle, so that was better! I hope it will just go back to that. :D So not all hope is lost, I know! 

I'm actually one of the lucky ones that really does get the O cramps, so I always have had a pretty good idea of when I've O'd. I always have, even way back when I first started my period. I don't temp yet, and I do think that would help for sure. Like you said, maybe I'm Oing earlier than I think! That would be good! Based on the cramps and the opk's this month I don't think that's the case but hey, you never know, it could be! I just really don't want to temp. I think I'll give it one more month using just the opk's (and starting testing around the right time this time) and see what I find out. If it's still all wacky, then I'll try the temping. In other words, I'm being my normal stubborn self! ;)

Oh, and no worries Bing, I can't seem to keep up with who does what anymore either! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

was also wondering about those dollar store tests- i don't want to pay a lot for tests!


----------



## Magrat

Welcome to all new ladies!
MnG sorry about the result! It is better that the old one so you are getting closer hun:hugs:
Turtle boo for the witch. 
Jules those cakes :rofl: 
Afm my mood is slightly improving. I still think I am out but feel ready ro meet the witch and try again. This time I will get more opks and maybe preseed or prim oil or magnesium+b6 or all:shrug:


----------



## LouOscar01

Spent the day with a 9 month old baby who just tried to get into my bra and kept mouthing my chest! I CAN'T BREASTFEED YOU....I DON'T HAVE A BABY!! Waaa. Suprisingly though she did manage to take my mind of the 'am I or aren't I'!! No symptoms at all toady...gutted. :'( Boobs PLEASE start hurting.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I did some light reading about the progesterone cream but I'm still not exactly sure where you put it on or when.
The only article/study I did have time to read said it lengthened cycles and threw off other hormones which is the opposite of what I need.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Hello ladies, been a busy day! 
Mng-sorry for the poor test results

Turtle that damn witch just doesn't get it does she?! 

Sorry for those with AF and BFN...

AfM: Tons of CM!! Like lots. And holy painful nips!! Other than thatno symptoms.


----------



## Loobs

Sorry about the results MnG :hugs:

Sorry for the witch Turtle! :hugs: 

Bing, I'm feeling moody and deflated after the BFN this morning. Feeling like it's never gonna happen, which is ridiculous cos this is only cycle 4 - some couples try for years! My skin has broken out big time! All around my nose as well, which is unusual for me. And one big red spot, deep inside which is so tender! Expecting the temp drop tomorrow x


----------



## Lithodora

Double post


----------



## Lithodora

Sitting here with cramps ramping up, half an hour before af due date. It's nothing if not punctual :cry:

sorry for those getting bfns, still have fx for those yet to test!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry :witch: arrived turtle =( 
sorry you're not happy with your test results MnG, you're not out til AF shows! FX'd she doesn't. 
:baby dust: for next month for those that are out xx


----------



## Mintastic

I am exhausted after working camp chasing kids around in the sun all day so just a brief pop in.
Sorry for all the BFNs and to those AF got.
Sorry too Mn that you didn't get the results you wanted but I agree if it shows ovulation more conclusively than the last test there is some good news in that!
Fx for everyone testing or testing again soon!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

So I'm sitting on my couch balling my eyes out because my favorite sister-in-law sent me a picture of my neice holding a positive pregnancy test

God this hurts!!!

EDIT: I should specify that it's not my niece's test. Lol


----------



## NicaQ

Rosie_Phillip said:


> So I'm sitting on my couch balling my eyes out because my favorite sister-in-law sent me a picture of my neice holding a positive pregnancy test
> 
> God this hurts!!!
> 
> EDIT: I should specify that it's not my niece's test. Lol

I'm sorry you're hurting hun :( 

P.S. the edit made me giggle!


----------



## Livvy

So sorry Rosie :hugs: You'll get your positive test too!


----------



## Bing28

Morning all. 

So sorry Rosie. I know it hurts. A couple of months ago I went to a family party and my cousin was parading around telling everyone about her woopsie! We will all get our BFP's soon and when we do we'll appreciate them so so much more! :) 

Xx


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle0630 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like O day will never get here:sleep:
> 
> I know how you feel MnG, that's how I feel right now too! I keep thinking "it is time yet?!?" and then realizing I'm STILL only on CD5. Still have a ways to go! Not that I'm not dtd some in the meantime as well, just seems to take forever to get to the time where it actually counts.* I think we're always kind of in a TWW one way or another...first waiting to O, then waiting to POAS! *Click to expand...



THIS is exactly how I feel right now! 

It's a little after midnight here, can't sleep tonight. ( which is going to make a tiring day entertaining my 1 yr old and 3 yr old tomorrow :growlmad:) 

I was just sitting here thinking you wait for O ( which I currently am) then wait to test, then wait for AF. Uh

For some strange reason ( bc I haven't had more than like 2 drinks at a few weddings in the past 4 yrs) I'm trying to brainstorm a way to make all this waiting fun. If I was in college, I would do a drinking game, the number of dpo you are, you have to take that many shots ( my shot of choice in college was a lemon drop) .... Wouldn't that liven it up a bit:haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

Rosie_Phillip said:


> So I'm sitting on my couch balling my eyes out because my favorite sister-in-law sent me a picture of my neice holding a positive pregnancy test
> 
> God this hurts!!!
> 
> EDIT: I should specify that it's not my niece's test. Lol

Hugs girl. I hope soon you get that picture :flower:


----------



## Magrat

Good morning! 
Rosie your sil peed on a stick and gave it to her dd to hold lol :roll: 
Woke up with no cramps and no cm. I just feel bloated and a bit pressured...classic pms but we will see:coffee: my mini vacation is almost over and tomorrow I am back to work. At least work will help me pass time.


----------



## Emski51

Rosie I am so sorry you are hurting right now like the girls said it will happen :hug:

I know how it feels I was ready to start for a family way before my hubby and seeing work friends, school friends even family members having babies really got me down to the point I would cry its horrible because you are happy for them but still envious of something they have that you want.


----------



## MnGmakes3

So sorry Rosie. I completely know how you feel! 
We, too, will have our day in the sun :)

I hope everyone has a great day today! :hug:


Afm, I'm just waiting for AF to get here so I can move on. The PA finally called me yesterday and after discussing with her I may just stick to the 100mg Clomid for a 3rd try. The doc should be calling today to confirm as I had some questions regarding a progesterone vitamin or if one exists (other than the cream).


----------



## SkysMom1216

Hi everyone! I am new to this site and I'm looking for some feedback. I ovulated and did the baby dance on august 12th. I am now 7DPO and having some major symptoms already, or at least I feel like it. I started having continuous cramps at about 5DPO and I'm really really bloated as well as tired all the time. As far as CM Goes, the first few days after ovulation I had either cloudy thick cm or watery clear cm. CP has been high, hard and closed since ovulation. I am due for my period on the 26th and I'm dying to start testing even though I know it's too early. But I will say I am DEFINATELY feeling pregnant :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Aww Rosie, I guess we all know that feeling :( :hugs: still no htps here, my delivery should be here soon tho! No symptoms what so ever but I'll still test when the tests arrive


----------



## MnGmakes3

SkysMom1216 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this site and I'm looking for some feedback. I ovulated and did the baby dance on august 12th. I am now 7DPO and having some major symptoms already, or at least I feel like it. I started having continuous cramps at about 5DPO and I'm really really bloated as well as tired all the time. As far as CM Goes, the first few days after ovulation I had either cloudy thick cm or watery clear cm. CP has been high, hard and closed since ovulation. I am due for my period on the 26th and I'm dying to start testing even though I know it's too early. But I will say I am DEFINATELY feeling pregnant :)

Sounds promising. Fx'd for you!


----------



## LouOscar01

No further symptoms and so far I have held back from testing today. :cry:


----------



## Emski51

Ladies I need your help

can any of you explain to me what a fallback rise is ?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Ladies I need your help
> 
> can any of you explain to me what a fallback rise is ?

From FF:
Fallback rise: A normal ovulation pattern when your temperature rises then drops slightly immediately after ovulation and then rises again.


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski. Since you had those crazy opk positives, it looks like that'll tell you when you ovulated. That's good news!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: :cry: and she came two days early. what a beast. :(


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommyxofxone said:


> :witch: :cry: and she came two days early. what a beast. :(

Booo! Sorry!


----------



## Mrs_Right

SkysMom1216 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this site and I'm looking for some feedback. I ovulated and did the baby dance on august 12th. I am now 7DPO and having some major symptoms already, or at least I feel like it. I started having continuous cramps at about 5DPO and I'm really really bloated as well as tired all the time. As far as CM Goes, the first few days after ovulation I had either cloudy thick cm or watery clear cm. CP has been high, hard and closed since ovulation. I am due for my period on the 26th and I'm dying to start testing even though I know it's too early. But I will say I am DEFINATELY feeling pregnant :)

Welcome! 
I'm also 7DPO today, due on 26th! I've had a few very light cramps in the last few days and my CP has been high, soft and has just today closed properly. Unlike you I do not have that 'pregnant feeling' but still feeling hopeful .
What DPO are you planning to test? I'm waiting until 12DPO to use my FRER but will probably start testing with internet cheapies before that! :dohh: I have no patience haha


----------



## Emski51

Mommyxofxone sorry af got you xxx :hug:

thanks MnG it seems that would confirm when FF say's I ovulated so no idea why I would have 4 days of positive opk after ovulation I would of though the LH should of decreased but meh who knows.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> Mommyxofxone sorry af got you xxx :hug:
> 
> thanks MnG it seems I still ovulated 2 days before this Fallback rise thing god this is so much more complicated when you actually get down to ttc

Right?! It makes me wonder how millions of women have oopsies every damn day.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry mommy of.
Skye's and Mrs. I am also due for AF on the 26th...maybe... With irregular cycles guessing when I am due is kind of a joke.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mint that's a huge reason why i temp. tells me when i o and all that good stuff. but my lp this month was 2 days shorter than normal which is really weird. i don't know what to do from here. i hate the trying. it makes me very bitter.


----------



## Mrs_Right

I know how you feel Mint. Judging on my recent cycles I say I'm due on the 26th but I've never been regular before so I can never be too sure


----------



## RubysMommy

MommytoLBG said:


> Sorry MnG...I must have been responding when you wrote this then left the thread before I saw your post. I don't understand the whole numbers things. And from what you said in the above post, its so confusing.
> 
> Ruby ~ didn't offend me at all. And I know exactly what you mean so you didn't come off wrong. I was super excited about all of mine too. It is an exciting time for anyone ttc. While no one around me has gloated about their pregnancy, they have shared just like anyone would, others may have people "gloat". I know my sister in law was hurt when we told her that we lost the baby (no one knew we were even pregnant). But she was hurt because she only chose to have 2 children where as we have always wanted 4. So every time we talk about kids she gets all negative to us. Saying things like why would you want that many? I know its her issue to deal with but why should I not share? And those that have had their babies around me, they have done the normal baby sharing news. I share in their joy as well. Just inside it hurts a bit. I hope that made sense...I tend to ramble on sometimes...

I totally agree! All you said makes perfect sense. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Seeing as we're getting close into September, would you ladies like to continue on this thread or make a new one?


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

MnG - I say... new one?

Sorry about AF mommyof. She can be a real bitch. 

Crap ummm I know someone had a temp that indicates O sooo YAY :) Catch that egg!!

Yes my niece was holding the test. Wearing the most adorable Best big sis shirt! I am truly happy for my SIL. She is an amazing mother &#9829;

Afm hugggee temp jump this morning. Cm has disappeared and I've got craps . Test will commence on the 21st.... I think lol

P.s. thank you all for making me feel better &#9825;


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hello everyone - may I join? I have been MIA for about 2 years, since I had my son. But I'm back and TTC again! This is our first month ttc and I am trying to "play it cool" for a couple months. FF said I OV on 8/13 so I'm planning to test on 8/27 if no AF by then. :) 
I havent had a chance to read all the comments on the thread yet but I plan to!


----------



## canadabear

Mrs_Right said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/524065
> 
> hopefully that works!
> It's in Celsius so hopefully that's not too confusing. I usually have a slow/step raise after O day so not having a big raise in BBT after O day is normal for me

Interesting.. I don't use opks but I would say from your temps that you O'd just when your temp started to rise in the last 3 days or so? The opks could have been picking up on an early surge but then the O date was later? I am no expert by any means.. But I wonder if ff needs another day of high temps or was looking for more fertitily symptoms along with the high temps? :shrug: maybe I have just confused everything :wacko: sorry.. :dust:


----------



## Turtle0630

Kozmik, welcome! :hi: Good luck to you, I hope this is your month! :)

MnG, I say start a new one for September. I know a lot of people on here have a ways to go before testing this month though, so I would say keep this one going but have a September one to enter testing dates for those of us that are out for August? Then as people become out here (hopefully you'll all get your BFP's though!!!) people can join the other one. Thoughts?

Mint, you posted something a couple of days ago that I meant to respond to and forgot. You had mentioned that your body and temps have been so confusing and all over the place that you've sometimes wondered if you aren't already pregnant and just thinking you're still waiting to O. I just wanted to say I can totally relate to that! I am such a hopeful person at times that I've (very stupidly) had the fleeting thoughts before of "Well, maybe I AM pregnant and I'm just one of those unlucky few that still get their AF while pregnant!" "Haha! Obviously in my case that's just me being silly and grasping at straws, the logical part of me knows that's clearly not the case and is ridiculous! BUT...in your case, you really could already be, since your body is doing so much wacky stuff right now! Have you thought about testing, just for the hell of it? What can it hurt, right? :)


----------



## Emski51

KozmikKitten said:


> Hello everyone - may I join? I have been MIA for about 2 years, since I had my son. But I'm back and TTC again! This is our first month ttc and I am trying to "play it cool" for a couple months. FF said I OV on 8/13 so I'm planning to test on 8/27 if no AF by then. :)
> I havent had a chance to read all the comments on the thread yet but I plan to!

Welcome and gd luck fx that you get your bfp I am testing around the same day :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Welcome kozmik! Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Someone else would have to start the September thread. My work schedule changes daily and I'm afraid it's about to get more crazy for next month. I won't be able to get on here as much. Booo


----------



## Turtle0630

Skysmom, welcome to you as well! :) :hi: Sounds promising, good luck! 

Jules, your game idea is hilarious! While shots would be fun, they probably wouldn't be the most appropriate for what we're trying to succeed at, huh? ;)

Sorry to all that AF got. Boooo! The witch sure does suck! She needs to take the hint that she's not wanted around here. ;)

Also sorry to all that got BFN's. :( You're not out yet, try to stay positive!

:hugs: and :babydust: to all!


----------



## Lithodora

Rosie_Phillip I think that sounds so adorable about your niece holding the test, I love when people use t shirts etc on siblings or pets to announce it!

Fx crossed for everyone yet to test, and sorry for those who have gotten BFN's and are moving to the September thread.

I won't be moving to the September thread....because I got a :bfp:

I was getting cramps since last night but no sign of af, which is very unusual for me, once one starts the other comes. I was due to test tomorrow but had already given up on that, but the cramps felt odd, different, so I tested this afternoon out of pure wanting to see the BFN so that I could stop hoping and wait for af to show up, and there was a faint but definite line! So we got a digital one and it says Pregnant 1-2 :shock:

Shocked doesn't even begin to cover it, our first proper month after missing o last month with our late decision to give ttc a go, what in the blue hell?! Now, obviously there is no guarantee that it will stick but that it has even happened is insane enough for now. The cramps are quite painful now, if it's not af starting what pregnancy related thing is it, it's too late for implantation, 14 dpo, is it?

If this is real this puts a whole new slant on me being exhausted and starving for the last 4 days....

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Mintastic

Lithodora! I am so happy for you! Praying for sticky one for you and a happy and healthy nine!!!

Turtle - Thanks for addressing that. I totally tested on AF before because it was a weird short light period and I love to pee on things. I posted it in a different thread but I actually did completely lose my mind yesterday and test - It actually made me late for work because I went and bought one. BFN of course but even if I somehow did magically O without a temp spike I would be either 10dpo or 3dpo based on other signs. If it was the 3dpo one though we hadn't BDd for a few days so not much hope there. I genuinely do not mind if I don't get a BFP for a few months I would just really like to be sure I am ovulating. That is what is stressing me right now.
Today I am a bit crampy but it may just be GI stuff...

I miiiiight be willing to start/maintain a Sept. thread but would prefer to wait until AF starts for me first. If anyone else wants to start one first please go ahead!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Lith! !!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks girls, I really appreciate it. Hope you all get your BFP's soon. I'm so glad to have this thread to read other peoples experiences and worries and to be able to tell someone!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congratulations Litho!!!!!


----------



## Bing28

canadabear said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/524065
> 
> hopefully that works!
> It's in Celsius so hopefully that's not too confusing. I usually have a slow/step raise after O day so not having a big raise in BBT after O day is normal for me
> 
> Interesting.. I don't use opks but I would say from your temps that you O'd just when your temp started to rise in the last 3 days or so? The books could have been picking up on an early surge but then the O date was later? I am no expert by any means.. But I wonder if ff needs another day of high temps or was looking for more fertitily symptoms along with the high temps? : shrug: maybe I have just confused everything :wacko: sorry.. :dust:Click to expand...

I agree... From your temps I would say you ovulated on sun 17th August. FF need 3 high temps to confirm ovulation, so I bet you'll get crosshairs tomorrow if your temp is still high. 

Maybe you previously had an LH surge but didn't ovulate. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations lith! H&H 9 months! I think you can get cramps after implantation has happened when the egg buries into your lining even deeper! 

Afm - boobs are still a tiny bit tender when I push against them. And I've had some AF type cramps on and off today - kept having to run to the loo to check she hadn't arrived early (she is due Friday). 

I feel out this cycle though and so I worked out my fertile weeks for the rest of the year earlier today. I emailed the dates to my hubby and told him to make sure he makes no plans on those dates as we need to get busy! :sex: :haha:

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

Xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Bing ~ I did that yesterday!! DH goes on a big salmon trip in OCT with the guys so had to make sure it's not when I'm in my (predicted) fertile window! It's good. He can go! :thumbup:


----------



## sj1113

I'm back for another cycle - hopefully my last - all of our lasts. Testing on August 28th.


----------



## Kazy

Haven't posted in awhile here. FF confirmed O Sunday. Well with a dotted line so I guess it's not definite. But I'm 3dpo so should be able to test by the very end of the month.


----------



## Bing28

MommytoLBG said:


> Bing ~ I did that yesterday!! DH goes on a big salmon trip in OCT with the guys so had to make sure it's not when I'm in my (predicted) fertile window! It's good. He can go! :thumbup:

:haha: ...that made me laugh! X


----------



## Julesillini8

Yay! Congrats lithodora! Best wishes throughout your pregnancy!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats lith! 

why not just switch the name to september so we can all just stay together.


----------



## Julesillini8

I know there are a lot of us in here ( and more joining by the day) but I really like this thread and want to see those who get their bfps next month. Feel like I might miss out ( as I'm not trying after this cycle) 
I see why people want to start fresh with a new thread, so if you do that's cool but I'll miss those who move onwards!


----------



## Mintastic

We could switch the name and keep going but we wouldn't be able to add or change testing dates on the front page since Mn won't have time to keep up with it with more hectic work schedule.


----------



## Magrat

Congratulation Lith! xx
Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
Can't we just put a link to this thread on the first page of the new one. 
What do you think about prim oil?


----------



## Lithodora

Thanks so much girls. If anyone is interested in symptoms I now see that the different things I experienced last week were crazy dreams, extreme tiredness, incredible hunger, and none of my usual pre af cramps.

will definitely be keeping up with this thread and keeping fx for everyone :flower:b


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh my goodness, congrats Lith!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you! YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

So a little update on me...When it rains it pours..

I had a call from the OB yesterday about my CD21 bloodwork. (As previously mentioned) after talking to her about a few other things she said she'd call back...so today they drop the bomb on me that they're referring me to a specialist. I feel like if I never opened my mouth about the symptoms or said the words legs and blood clot than they would have moved on to next month. :hissy: 
I totally get they dont want something major to go wrong and have to wait it out. But it gets worse. ..
So I call the new office and their first appointment isn't until mid October! :saywhat:
Are you effing kidding me?!

There is nothing I can do for the next 3 cycles except sit on my ass and wait...:brat:


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I was refered to a specialist in mid July and told the wait is 3 months which is mid October so at least you only have to wait 2 months rather than my 3 month! Just keep yourself busy and it will fly by! :hug:

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnG - I was refered to a specialist in mid July and told the wait is 3 months which is mid October so at least you only have to wait 2 months rather than my 3 month! Just keep yourself busy and it will fly by! :hug:
> 
> Xx

I can't believe they make people wait that long! Are you doing anything in the meantime? And you're already down a month! When is your appointment? Mine is in the 15th


----------



## Turtle0630

Mintastic said:


> Lithodora! I am so happy for you! Praying for sticky one for you and a happy and healthy nine!!!
> 
> Turtle - Thanks for addressing that. I totally tested on AF before because it was a weird short light period and I love to pee on things. I posted it in a different thread but I actually did completely lose my mind yesterday and test - It actually made me late for work because I went and bought one. BFN of course but even if I somehow did magically O without a temp spike I would be either 10dpo or 3dpo based on other signs. If it was the 3dpo one though we hadn't BDd for a few days so not much hope there. I genuinely do not mind if I don't get a BFP for a few months I would just really like to be sure I am ovulating. That is what is stressing me right now.
> Today I am a bit crampy but it may just be GI stuff...
> 
> I miiiiight be willing to start/maintain a Sept. thread but would prefer to wait until AF starts for me first. If anyone else wants to start one first please go ahead!

I'm sorry that you got a BFN when you tested but like you said, you'd still be really early if it was a positive. So at least it doesn't mean you're out yet! That makes total sense too. The first hurdle of course is knowing that you even ARE ovulating, obviously nothing can happen if that's not the case. How have your temps been lately, getting any better/giving you any clearer signs yet from those?

I get you on the cramping maybe being GI stuff too. Since I have Crohn's (which is a GI disease), I often have crampings from that as well. So I'm constantly trying to decipher between GI cramps and reproductive cramps, and a lot of times it's pretty impossible for me to tell. Damn our bodies!


----------



## Eclaire

Hi Ladies I would love to join you. I have stalked this site for months and finally decided that everyone seems supportive enough that I should join. I am ttc #2 and currently 5 dpo. I have had some really unusual symptoms this month that have never experienced before. 

First, super painful ovulation pains (it actually hurt to sit down for a couple of hours.) Then at 3 dpo I had one wipe with pink cm. Since then I have had lots of cramping, back aches, extreme fatigue, moodiness, and my cervix has remained high. At 4 dpo I had a temp increase of nearly 1 degree f. 

I haven't noticed any changes to my bbs, but I still breastfeed and dd is teething so they are already a little sore. I want to test, but I know it is too early and I don't want the disappointment of a bfn. Any thoughts or advice? I know it is very rare to see ib at 3 dpo, but I am trying to remain hopeful.


----------



## Lithodora

MnG that sucks :( At least a specialist might be able to help you out better?


----------



## Mintastic

Magrat - it is so nice to see your face! I know epo increases ewcm and can help with pms symptoms in fact I used to take but I have read some really bad things about it so I stopped. Do some actual research on respectable medical sites before deciding to take it.

Mn and Bing - that wait is dreadful I had go wait over a year for a geneticist appointment before I could even get the go-ahead to TTC (because I have a genetic condition). My advice is to call the office once a week and ask if they have had any cancelations. 

Turtle - sorry you have to deal with Crohn's. I have ongoing GI issues but no formal Dx.
My temps are maybe going up a little but nothing noteworthy.

Welcome Eclaire and good luck! No real advice just hang out with us while you wait!


----------



## Julesillini8

Welcome eclaire! 5 dpo is ReALLY early, hold out a few days good luck girl!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mint- that's a great idea to call for cancelations. She did say she would "put me on the wait last" to be called but I didn't dare ask how long it was. 
I'll give them a week and be THAT harassing patient lol


----------



## Mintastic

It can work! Some places are actually okay if you call every day to check - they want to fill those last minute cancelations too! But until you know that's why I would limit it to once a week.


----------



## MeganS0326

MnGmakes3 said:


> So a little update on me...When it rains it pours..
> 
> I had a call from the OB yesterday about my CD21 bloodwork. (As previously mentioned) after talking to her about a few other things she said she'd call back...so today they drop the bomb on me that they're referring me to a specialist. I feel like if I never opened my mouth about the symptoms or said the words legs and blood clot than they would have moved on to next month. :hissy:
> I totally get they dont want something major to go wrong and have to wait it out. But it gets worse. ..
> So I call the new office and their first appointment isn't until mid October! :saywhat:
> Are you effing kidding me?!
> 
> There is nothing I can do for the next 3 cycles except sit on my ass and wait...:brat:

I have this weird feeling that you'll get your BFP before the appointment. I can't wait to see if I'm right. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## MnGmakes3

MeganS0326 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> So a little update on me...When it rains it pours..
> 
> I had a call from the OB yesterday about my CD21 bloodwork. (As previously mentioned) after talking to her about a few other things she said she'd call back...so today they drop the bomb on me that they're referring me to a specialist. I feel like if I never opened my mouth about the symptoms or said the words legs and blood clot than they would have moved on to next month. :hissy:
> I totally get they dont want something major to go wrong and have to wait it out. But it gets worse. ..
> So I call the new office and their first appointment isn't until mid October! :saywhat:
> Are you effing kidding me?!
> 
> There is nothing I can do for the next 3 cycles except sit on my ass and wait...:brat:
> 
> I have this weird feeling that you'll get your BFP before the appointment. I can't wait to see if I'm right. I have everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

That would just be the bees knees :thumbup: :)
I ordered some vitex and other vitamins to accompany the 4 I'm already taking. I'm hoping SOMETHING happens during the loooonnnggg wait.


----------



## Turtle0630

Eclaire, welcome! No real advice from me either, but good luck! Things are sounding good on your end so far! :)

MnG, I think Mint's idea about calling weekly about cancellations is a great one! Good thinking! I also agree with Megan that I think you'll get your BFP before the appointment ever gets here. :)


----------



## Bug222

im out :(


----------



## Samanthatc

So sorry bug :( :hugs:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Any one a pro temper?? 

Yesterday my temp dropped .4 and today is up .8! 

Now going crazy looking up implantation dips accompanied by a tripasic shift...

I will not let it get in my head that this is it... WHO AM I KIDDING!! Someone slap me quick!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Ahh sorry Bug :(


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Bug :( - any plans for next cycle?

Rosie - I just started temping so no pro but it seems to look promising. Do you have the pro feature where you can search "charts like mine?"


----------



## Bug222

Mintastic said:


> Sorry Bug :( - any plans for next cycle?
> 
> Rosie - I just started temping so no pro but it seems to look promising. Do you have the pro feature where you can search "charts like mine?"

same plan- prenatal, folic acid, b-complex, asprin- temping/OPKs and SMEP


----------



## Mintastic

Sounds good Bug. I know SMEP has worked for a lot of people if you really stick with it. Did you do it when you had your first?


----------



## Julesillini8

Sorry bug. Hope September is a good cycle!


----------



## Julesillini8

SMEP is dtd every other day and making sure to dtd on ovulation day?


----------



## NicaQ

Julesillini8 said:


> SMEP is dtd every other day and making sure to dtd on ovulation day?

https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/

Every other day starting CD 8, BD on O day, next day, the next day, skip a day and then the next day. I think it's a little too hardcore for me lol

Edit: By O day I'm talking about pos OPK of course


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah I couldn't do it. Both hubby and I would need to do something to increase our drives before we could try something like that!


----------



## Julesillini8

NicaQ said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> SMEP is dtd every other day and making sure to dtd on ovulation day?
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/
> 
> Every other day starting CD 8, BD on O day, next day, the next day, skip a day and then the next day. I think it's a little too hardcore for me lolClick to expand...

Hey thanks for that info! I've heard of it, thought it just meant every other day for like a week in order for sperm to meet egg, lol. But it's a whole routine for the month! The thing that doesn't make sense to me is why all of dtd at the end after ovulation? I thought the egg was only ripe 12-20 hrs after it is released. So I get the day after O, in case ovulation was a tad later, but then the next couple of days too? ( I must be missing the boat on that part )
As for me, we dtd the 5 days of the fertile window, 3 days leading up, the day of O, the day after O with my second baby, so that's what were doing again ( well we added one day on before, so 6 days in a row whew!) my hubby will never have this much action in a week for the restof his life (a third baby will be our LAST)
Thanks for the link, gonna go read that now! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Bing28 said:


> canadabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/524065
> 
> hopefully that works!
> It's in Celsius so hopefully that's not too confusing. I usually have a slow/step raise after O day so not having a big raise in BBT after O day is normal for me
> 
> Interesting.. I don't use opks but I would say from your temps that you O'd just when your temp started to rise in the last 3 days or so? The books could have been picking up on an early surge but then the O date was later? I am no expert by any means.. But I wonder if ff needs another day of high temps or was looking for more fertitily symptoms along with the high temps? : shrug: maybe I have just confused everything :wacko: sorry.. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree... From your temps I would say you ovulated on sun 17th August. FF need 3 high temps to confirm ovulation, so I bet you'll get crosshairs tomorrow if your temp is still high.
> 
> Maybe you previously had an LH surge but didn't ovulate.
> 
> XxClick to expand...

FF gave me dotted crosshairs... But really not where I wanted them :( we'd stopped BD ing by then :cry:


----------



## Mintastic

Jules - I am no SMEP expert but I think it is in case you are wrong about when you O'd?


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Julesillini8 said:


> Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!

Haha this made my night xD Good luck!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Mrs_Right said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/524065
> 
> hopefully that works!
> It's in Celsius so hopefully that's not too confusing. I usually have a slow/step raise after O day so not having a big raise in BBT after O day is normal for me
> 
> Interesting.. I don't use opks but I would say from your temps that you O'd just when your temp started to rise in the last 3 days or so? The books could have been picking up on an early surge but then the O date was later? I am no expert by any means.. But I wonder if ff needs another day of high temps or was looking for more fertitily symptoms along with the high temps? : shrug: maybe I have just confused everything :wacko: sorry.. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree... From your temps I would say you ovulated on sun 17th August. FF need 3 high temps to confirm ovulation, so I bet you'll get crosshairs tomorrow if your temp is still high.
> 
> Maybe you previously had an LH surge but didn't ovulate.
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> FF gave me dotted crosshairs... But really not where I wanted them :( we'd stopped BD ing by then :cry:Click to expand...

From what I gave read on FF dotted crosshairs means that you probably didn't ovulate on that day because your "fertility signs" don't add up.


----------



## Julesillini8

Mintastic- ha yes, I know that it can be common for O to decide to screw us over and happen a few days late occasionally. So I guess that just covers all the bases! But geez, I feel like that sperm is like.. Wasted. Put it in there earlier so it's all waiting around for the egg's grand entrance, right? Lol ( as you can tell I'm from the school of thought of heavy on the sex leading up to O, guess that's why we have two girls and no boys???)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks Rosie that's what I needed to hear! Still hoping I Od on the 12th!


----------



## Julesillini8

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!
> 
> Haha this made my night xD Good luck!!Click to expand...

Heck, have you ever done it 6 nights in a row? I'm for real, I told my girls there will be NO bike riding this weekend ;)



By girls, I mean my daughters not my ' parts' although no bike riding for them for certain!


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah I am no expert but if I were playing the chart game I would certainly guess cd19 (the 12th). I don't know why they put it so much later - I guess due to the slow rise and those other temps not being higher than pre-o temps but still!


----------



## NicaQ

Julesillini8 said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> SMEP is dtd every other day and making sure to dtd on ovulation day?
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/
> 
> Every other day starting CD 8, BD on O day, next day, the next day, skip a day and then the next day. I think it's a little too hardcore for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks for that info! I've heard of it, thought it just meant every other day for like a week in order for sperm to meet egg, lol. But it's a whole routine for the month! The thing that doesn't make sense to me is why all of dtd at the end after ovulation? I thought the egg was only ripe 12-20 hrs after it is released. So I get the day after O, in case ovulation was a tad later, but then the next couple of days too? ( I must be missing the boat on that part )
> As for me, we dtd the 5 days of the fertile window, 3 days leading up, the day of O, the day after O with my second baby, so that's what were doing again ( well we added one day on before, so 6 days in a row whew!) my hubby will never have this much action in a week for the restof his life (a third baby will be our LAST)
> Thanks for the link, gonna go read that now! :)Click to expand...

Because you ovulate 12-36 hours after positive OPK, so if you get a positive OPK on Thursday, you may not ovulate until Saturday and then the egg is viable for 24 hours. You may think you got a positive and it could be an almost positive and so ovulation has the potential to be a little later. Just covers your bases :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Ahhhh so it's after a pos opk, not O 

That makes sense.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks mint, I guess it's just a waiting game now... My previous cycles look the same so here's to hoping I'm just a slow riser!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Julesillini8 said:


> Rosie_Phillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!
> 
> Haha this made my night xD Good luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> Heck, have you ever done it 6 nights in a row? I'm for real, I told my girls there will be NO bike riding this weekend ;)
> 
> 
> 
> By girls, I mean my daughters not my ' parts' although no bike riding for them for certain!Click to expand...

I think the most was like 3 days in a row :blush: HAHA!!


----------



## Kazy

Ok. So kind of new to this thread but wondering your opinion. What is more reliable.... Cm, temp, or opk?


----------



## Bug222

Mintastic said:


> Sounds good Bug. I know SMEP has worked for a lot of people if you really stick with it. Did you do it when you had your first?

yeah- except without the last bd when I conceived my son.


----------



## Bug222

Julesillini8 said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> SMEP is dtd every other day and making sure to dtd on ovulation day?
> 
> https://spermmeetseggplan.com/smep-step-by-step/
> 
> Every other day starting CD 8, BD on O day, next day, the next day, skip a day and then the next day. I think it's a little too hardcore for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks for that info! I've heard of it, thought it just meant every other day for like a week in order for sperm to meet egg, lol. But it's a whole routine for the month! The thing that doesn't make sense to me is why all of dtd at the end after ovulation? I thought the egg was only ripe 12-20 hrs after it is released. So I get the day after O, in case ovulation was a tad later, but then the next couple of days too? ( I must be missing the boat on that part )
> As for me, we dtd the 5 days of the fertile window, 3 days leading up, the day of O, the day after O with my second baby, so that's what were doing again ( well we added one day on before, so 6 days in a row whew!) my hubby will never have this much action in a week for the restof his life (a third baby will be our LAST)
> Thanks for the link, gonna go read that now! :)Click to expand...

we start on CD 10 not 8.. and I usually get a pos opk on cd 14 or 15... so it is usually cd 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 (poss 17)... so pretty much the same amount as you :)


----------



## canadabear

Kazy said:


> Ok. So kind of new to this thread but wondering your opinion. What is more reliable.... Cm, temp, or opk?

I think only temp can confirm O date but cm and opks are great for fertility signs. :dust:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> MnG - I was refered to a specialist in mid July and told the wait is 3 months which is mid October so at least you only have to wait 2 months rather than my 3 month! Just keep yourself busy and it will fly by! :hug:
> 
> Xx
> 
> I can't believe they make people wait that long! Are you doing anything in the meantime? And you're already down a month! When is your appointment? Mine is in the 15thClick to expand...

I'm still waiting for my appointment date to come through, but guessing it will be mid October. Nothing I can do in the meantime other than just keep trying.

I had a big temp drop this morning so AF is on her way :cry: even though I knew I was out this cycle it's still annoying. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Rosie_Phillip said:


> Any one a pro temper??
> 
> Yesterday my temp dropped .4 and today is up .8!
> 
> Now going crazy looking up implantation dips accompanied by a tripasic shift...
> 
> I will not let it get in my head that this is it... WHO AM I KIDDING!! Someone slap me quick!

Is this the first month you have temped? If not do you usually get a mid LP dip? I have been temping for 3 cycles and always get mid LP dips. But FX'd it's an implantation dip. Xx


----------



## Mrs_Right

FX'd for you Rosie!


----------



## Emski51

Omg missed so much was at family dinner last night massive congrats lith !!!!!!!


----------



## lovebumptwo

Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game as well - should test by Friday !!! I have no symtoms at all ???? Could it still be possible to get a + ????? Blessings to all!!! tick tock tick tock ...........


----------



## lovebumptwo

August 22
lovebumptwo


----------



## Lithodora

lovebumptwo said:


> Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game as well - should test by Friday !!! I have no symtoms at all ???? Could it still be possible to get a + ????? Blessings to all!!! tick tock tick tock ...........

I didn't think I had any symptoms, I could explain all of the unusual happenings with being busy, imagining it because I wanted to have symptoms etc. I was absolutely convinced af was imminent, so you never know! Fx :)


----------



## libbymarks198

I am testing on the 28th of august when I am 11 dpo today I am 3
Dpo we only bd once this cycle as dh has been sick we dtd cd 11 and I o'd cd 12


----------



## Emski51

Hi Ladies

Can some of the more experience temper have a look at my chart does this possible look the start of a triphasic chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bing28

Emski - from your chart I would say you ovulated on Friday 15 August and are 5dpo not 7dpo today. Therefore I think it's too early for a tripphasic chart. My temps often take a few days to peak around 7-8dpo.

Here is what FF says about tripphasic charts: 

Triphasic chart

What is a triphasic chart pattern? Does it mean I am pregnant if I have a triphasic chart pattern? Do I have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant?

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed.

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Thanks bing :) can you please let me know why you think I O on Friday rather than Wed ??


----------



## Loobs

Wow you ladies have been busy!

Congrats Lith! Awesome news!

The witch is on her way to visit me. Temp took a nosedive this morning x


----------



## Emski51

Sorry Loobs xx


----------



## Loobs

Thanks hun x


----------



## Magrat

I missed so much! Welcome new buddies!
Sorry bug:hugs:
MnG sorry the health care system sucks :growlmad: fingers and all crossed you get a :bfp: by then xx
Thanks Mint :) we are sharing such personal info like cm and when we dtd so I thought why not show my face 
Jules your posts make me smile. Thanks!
As for smep I try to bd eod from first clean day till af. 4 days in a row is my top result. I don't think I can enjoy the process without a break. 
Afm cd 32 and 5-6dpo. No cramping, which I am thankful for since my pms can be quite painful. The abdominal pressure is still on but mild and I am a bit bloated. All normal pms. TMI saw creamy cm so aunty should be here by the end of the week. Still hope I am preggo but my body sends me pms symptoms because um it is slow and haven't figured it out yet.:rofl:


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> Thanks bing :) can you please let me know why you think I O on Friday rather than Wed ??

Because you got a peak reading on your monitor on Thursday and Friday so it seems strange to me how you could ovulate on Wednesday when you didn't get your LH surge until the day after. 

Plus your temp dipped on Friday morning and rose on Saturday morning, as temps often dip slightly the day before you get your temp rise, so a classic ovulation sign. 

[EDIT] - plus you still had ewcm/watery CM on the Thursday and Friday.

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Loobs said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy!
> 
> Congrats Lith! Awesome news!
> 
> The witch is on her way to visit me. Temp took a nosedive this morning x

Mine took a nosedive today too Loobs! - looks like we may be cycle buddies again in September! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Bing28 said:


> Emski51 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks bing :) can you please let me know why you think I O on Friday rather than Wed ??
> 
> Because you got a peak reading on your monitor on Thursday and Friday so it seems strange to me how you could ovulate on Wednesday when you didn't get your LH surge until the day after.
> 
> Plus your temp dipped on Friday morning and rose on Saturday morning, as temps often dip slightly the day before you get your temp rise, so a classic ovulation sign.
> 
> XxClick to expand...


Thanks Bing I was not sure about the Wed thing either but I sorta just left it as it was I got a positive smiley face on Wed midday on a CB digi the monitor was high in the morning so I think the monitor missed the first day of my surge and picked up the second day on the Thursday once it picks up the first change in hormones then it goes on auto pilot it will always then give you a second day of peak and then another day of high then back down to low so the monitor is probably a day off in that respect.

The only other strange thing is I got clear positive opk for 5 days straight from Wed to Sunday and then gave up testing as it was annoying me they were not going back to negative. I agree though I think I O between Wed and Friday Thursday evening I had brown tinged EWCM at about 10.30 - 11.00 in the evening.


----------



## Bing28

Sounds like ovulation bleeding to me. I got some once last year and made a thread asking if you get ovulation bleeding before or after ovulation. Everyone replied saying you usually get it 1-2 days before actually ovulating but can't remember their reasons why. 

I use the CB digi advanced OPKs and test around lunchtime/early evening to ensure I don't miss the first day of my surge. I usually get my peak reading 3 days before my temp rise. i.e. I'd get my peak on Wednesday afternoon/evening then ovulate on Friday (as you ovulate 1-2 days after your peak reading) and then I get my temp rise on the Saturday. 

Plus you still had ewcm/watery CM on the Thursday/Friday, so regardless of the 5 positive OPKs (if they were IC's they could have been a bd batch) I still say you ovulated on Friday! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Emski51

thanks for helping me this is my first month temping so I am a bit unsure about what I am looking for etc...

I think I am going to override because like yourself I don't think I O on Wed either I am more inclined to agree with you that it was probably Thursday more likely Friday :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Welcome ladies joining! Good luck testing this week! ( how exciting, all I'm doing ovulation sticks... Although got very nearly positive opk this am!! Woohoo) 

Em ski, can't help ya with the charts, but having a good feeling for you! You and your crazy 5 day pos OPks!


----------



## Julesillini8

Sorry for those that feel AF is imminent. I want to follow sept thread even though I won't still be trying so I can see you guys get your month!


----------



## Emski51

Aww thanks Jules :) sounds gd with the opk !!!!

some weird stuff today I do check my cp once a day today its so tightly shut nothing is getting in there or out and my cm is increasing and my mouth is constantly watering like when you are about to be sick and you get loads of saliva under your tongue but I am not going to let myself excited I have another week until my af is due !


----------



## Mintastic

Is anyone actually starting a Sept thread or are y'all waiting on me to be out and start one?

What do you all think? Is it possible I O'd on CD23? If so it would make some sense since CD23 was the only day I got pos OPK last cycle... Would be sad for BD timing but happy to O at all.

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


----------



## Turtle0630

Mintastic said:


> Is anyone actually starting a Sept thread or are y'all waiting on me to be out and start one?
> 
> What do you all think? Is it possible I O'd on CD23? If so it would make some sense since CD23 was the only day I got pos OPK last cycle... Would be sad for BD timing but happy to O at all.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628

I can start the September thread, I don't mind! I'll do that soon. I like talking with you ladies on here a lot too and want to keep following everyone's progress that haven't tested yet, so I'm going to keep popping in here for awhile as well. :)

Mint, I obviously don't know much about temping but from the little bit I do know, I think you O'd on cd23 like you said. It's looking good for it so far! Yay for Oing! And you never know, your BDing on cd20 could have stuck around long enough to catch that eggie! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

This was the first month I've ever had 3 days of pos opks. But I blame it on the clomid as im pretty sure it raises LH levels. 

Has anyone here tried vitex? I found some things that say you shouldn't take it with normal cycles but I'm hoping it will raise my progesterone levels since clearly they're very low.


----------



## Turtle0630

Sorry about AF getting you, Bug! I hope next cycle is your lucky one! :)



Julesillini8 said:


> Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!

Jules, your posts consistently crack me up! Thanks for that. And good luck! ;) 

Bing and Loobs, sorry AF is looking like it's around the corner. Boo! :(

Lovebump and Libbymarks, welcome! :hi: Good luck to you both!

Emski, your symptoms are sounding so promising! FX for you! :)


----------



## Emski51

Turtle0630 said:


> Sorry about AF getting you, Bug! I hope next cycle is your lucky one! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> Hope my hoohah holds up, we are two days down, 4 to go!
> 
> Jules, your posts consistently crack me up! Thanks for that. And good luck! ;)
> 
> Bing and Loobs, sorry AF is looking like it's around the corner. Boo! :(
> 
> Lovebump and Libbymarks, welcome! :hi: Good luck to you both!
> 
> Emski, your symptoms are sounding so promising! FX for you! :)Click to expand...

Thank you Turtle but like I said I don't want to read to much into them the only difference from this month to last is that after O I was as dry as a desert it even made BD not very comfortable


----------



## Turtle0630

Emski, I would look at any changes as a possible good sign! :) I am also a hopeless optimist though (especially for others!) so there's that. :)

Ok, September thread is started! It's called "Mid-End of September Testing Party (continued from end of August thread) - Join Me!" Anyone who is already out, come on over and let me know when you want to test again! Anyone still waiting to test, well I hope you don't have the need to join us over there. :) And I'll be sticking around here too to follow the progress of my ladies! Jules, I know you said you're not trying for awhile after this month but want to stay up to speed with us, so please feel free to pop into that thread as well, even if you're not testing!


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow this thread moves fast will have to catch up later, just popping in to say sorry to those who got af wishing you all the best for sept, 4dpo not much to report will be back once i start testing.


----------



## Mom2sam

Emski that sounds like promising symptoms when do you plan on testing?


----------



## Mom2sam

MnGmakes3 said:


> This was the first month I've ever had 3 days of pos opks. But I blame it on the clomid as im pretty sure it raises LH levels.
> 
> Has anyone here tried vitex? I found some things that say you shouldn't take it with normal cycles but I'm hoping it will raise my progesterone levels since clearly they're very low.

I had same problem when ttc ds & conceived him on clomid. This time want to take a natural approach as clomid side effects are aweful, so started vitex this month on cd1-ov furst month but will let you know how cycle is so far it's going good got positive opk cd16 so earlier, last cycles was cd20, will keep you updated if i get a bfp or if af arrives on time. I too have pretty normal cycles & read same but get spotting sometimes past few cycles so it helps with that too. & a couple ladies on other threads on here have normal cycles & said thy got bfp so didn't really mess up thier cycles if anything helped them conceive.


----------



## Kazy

I'm using FF for the first
Month. It says I O Sunday CD23. Then it says to wait until sept 4 to test. Why wait so long? Since it's estimating AF on the 30th I can test the 31st with confidence right?


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Bing28 said:


> Rosie_Phillip said:
> 
> 
> Any one a pro temper??
> 
> Yesterday my temp dropped .4 and today is up .8!
> 
> Now going crazy looking up implantation dips accompanied by a tripasic shift...
> 
> I will not let it get in my head that this is it... WHO AM I KIDDING!! Someone slap me quick!
> 
> Is this the first month you have temped? If not do you usually get a mid LP dip? I have been temping for 3 cycles and always get mid LP dips. But FX'd it's an implantation dip. XxClick to expand...

This would be my first "full" month temping yes. I did just my LP..well most of it on graph paper that came with my thermometer last cycle. It wasn't until this cycle that I figured how to split my chart on FF. Ya know from pre-meds to med cycles. Temp is up .2 today :) I'm gunna poas hee in a minute xD


----------



## Julesillini8

Turtle, I will have to go over to the new thread so I can follow these ladies next months journeys! I am a hopeless optimist also, so I'm hoping lots of double lines will be showing there, and I want to be able to see those pics! :) ( yeah wont be trying no matter if I get a single line or double line this month.....)

Hoping I lighten up this thread, everyone needs some humor through all of this! There's a lot of technical science flowing though our bodies, so want to keep everyone smiling :)

Afm, pretty sure my first opk was positive this am ( it was as dark as the control line, will test rest of day though to see if it cont to get darker than control line) I can't hold my pee for anything, so I figure my fmu opk is pretty good. Interested to see the rest of true, today. Still going strong with hubby, 3 days down 3 to go! 

Taking my girls to a Play date at a friends house today later so I'm sure I will have a lot to catch up on. 
Good luck to those testing today and tomorrow!


----------



## Julesillini8

Kazy said:


> I'm using FF for the first
> Month. It says I O Sunday CD23. Then it says to wait until sept 4 to test. Why wait so long? Since it's estimating AF on the 30th I can test the 31st with confidence right?

Hey! Welcome! 
I personally start testing at 10 dpo..... ( like 2-3 days before expected AF)
If you're testing I one day after AF is expected, Iwould say that would give you a good result!


----------



## canadabear

Lithodora said:


> lovebumptwo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game as well - should test by Friday !!! I have no symtoms at all ???? Could it still be possible to get a + ????? Blessings to all!!! tick tock tick tock ...........
> 
> I didn't think I had any symptoms, I could explain all of the unusual happenings with being busy, imagining it because I wanted to have symptoms etc. I was absolutely convinced af was imminent, so you never know! Fx :)Click to expand...

How did I miss this!!!!! :dohh: Massive CONGRATS!! :yipee: so excited for you!! Have a wonderful 9months.. :flower:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Wow always trying to play catch up on here! 

Fxd for all the girls who have yet to test. And sorry for those that AF cursed. 

I'll be joining next months thread but will still be on this one as well. Want to continue to know how everyone is doing! 

Afm...waiting...AF can leave any time now. And not come back for some time!


----------



## canadabear

Think I might be having third temping stage! Can't remember what its called but I think its a good sign. Any one familiar with it??


----------



## Bing28

canadabear said:


> Think I might be having third temping stage! Can't remember what its called but I think its a good sign. Any one familiar with it??

See my previous post a couple pages back about tripphasic charts. 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Canada can you please post your chart as I was asking about it earlier and I would like to stalk you over the next couple of days :)


----------



## Bing28

AF has still not arrived yet. Been running to the loo all day to check :haha: It's strange, as my last 2 cycle I got my temp drop the day after AF had arrived, both time she arrived late afternoon/evening. I hate my body doing different things each month, makes everything so much more confusing! 

Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Kazy, this is my first month using FF and I noticed that too (that it tells you to first test quite awhile after AF is due). I think that's just because it can technically take up until a few days after AF is due before you get your positive BFP (if implantation doesn't occur until after AF was actually due). So I think FF just gives you that as a testing date because you should in theory wait that long to test. But come on, who would really do that?? That's just crazy! :)

Jules, yay for a + opk!!! Sounds like you guys are on the right track for sure! Fingers crossed that you catch your eggie this month! 

Bing, I hope that means good things for you that the witch hasn't arrived yet! I'm hopeful for you! :)


----------



## Emski51

@ mom2sam well my AF is due next Thursday so maybe wed next week


----------



## Mintastic

Yay new thread! I will wait to move over until AF shows.

Thanks turtle for looking at my chart and responding to my question. If I change the detector settings to "research" it give me crosshairs!!! On cd23 like I suspected. Man it would be amazing if some spermies hung around from CD20... I am so mad that DH caught that cold. We were doing such a good job with EOD until then. :(

Jules - you might have said earlier but why aren't you trying next month?

Bing -fx that the witch stays away for you!

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


----------



## Bing28

Thanks turtle and mint but I'm sure she will show her ugly face tonight or tomorrow morning! 

Although have to admit it has had me googling if you can still be pregnant with a bbt drop at 13dpo! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Julesillini8

Mint- its basically because of due dates. My daughters bdays are June and July, so I don't want another baby those months, and I also don't want August. So we will resume trying in December to give a September due date. We figured we would try this one month for the hell of it. Doing what we did for our last pregnancy and hope it works ( we were able to have success first cycle), but I guess it's like a 25% chance each cycle? Time will tell. Either way, I want to jump over to that thread eventually to follow all of these awesome people! I have honestly learned a lot about cycles and ttc from here. I enjoy everyone on here and can't wait for each one to get their bfp


----------



## Julesillini8

Bing28 said:


> Thanks turtle and mint but I'm sure she will show her ugly face tonight or tomorrow morning!
> 
> Although have to admit it has had me googling if you can still be pregnant with a bbt drop at 13dpo! :haha:
> 
> Xx

What on earth did we do before we had google?!?! 

Hope it surprises you and doesn't come ;)


----------



## Julesillini8

Can you imagine like 50 yrs ago women going to the library, digging out the old encyclopedia and looking up " triphasic" "Egg white cervical mucous" And "preseed"???? Hahaha


----------



## Emski51

Fingers crossed those spermies hung around for the cd 23 mint !!! When do you plan to test ??


----------



## MnGmakes3

Af should be here any minute. :coffee:

Good luck to all those left testing!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mom2sam

Jules that made me laugh i am so grateful for google!


----------



## Julesillini8

:)


----------



## Mintastic

Emski - I don't think I will test anytime soon since the BD timing was so bad. Someone else thought I might have O'd on cd25 not cd23 which is even worse although again still happy to have O'd at all if I did.
I am just going to wait for AF - one app thought she was coming today - one thought the 23rd and one thought the 26th. So I guess if she really hasn't shown by 26th or 27th I might test then. Not holding out a lot of hope though. I will also just be happy if my lp is longer this month. 
May have to chalk this cycle up to a learning experience.

Next cycle is a NTNP cycle since we will be traveling.


----------



## Bing28

Mint - I had a look at your chart and I would say you ovulated on CD25 too. Sorry if it's not what you wanted to hear. Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Mint, that's fantastic news that you're getting crosshairs now by doing that! Yay! Even if you didn't O until cd25, at least it's SOMETHING and at least now you'll have some answers and can move on to the next cycle. And hey, they say sperm can potentially live up to 5-6 days, so even if it wasn't until cd25 there's a slight chance that you could still be in! FX! Do you get to go anywhere fun next month in your travels? :)

Bing, were you able to find anything promising in your google search? 

Jules, I'm happy you'll be coming over to the other thread with us, even without testing/trying. Your posts give me big laughs for sure! :)


----------



## NicaQ

I feel so late because everyone is moving on to next thread and I'm still over here like, maaaaaybe I'll cave and test early at 11 dpo on Saturday. AF is due the 27th :af: I had a small .3 dip yesterday at 7 DPO, but only up .1 this morning, so I'm not holding out much hope that it was an implantation dip.


----------



## Turtle0630

NicaQ said:


> I feel so late because everyone is moving on to next thread and I'm still over here like, maaaaaybe I'll cave and test early at 11 dpo on Saturday. AF is due the 27th :af:

Don't worry Nica, so far there's only 3 of us in the new thread! There's still lots of people left to test here, you're not alone. :af: for sure!


----------



## NicaQ

I think I might subscribe to the new thread just so I don't jinx myself lol It'll be okay if it doesn't happen this month...I can't really expect it to happen first month we gave it a good try after MC.


----------



## sheylee

I'll join the next thread. AF hasn't come, but all signs are there, probably within he next two days!


----------



## Bing28

Turtle - yes there were some ladies who said they had a dip at 13dpo then a huge rise at 14dpo and a BFP when they tested at 14dpo! :thumbup:

But I've had a few AF like cramps tonight and cervix is low and hard so she is definitely on her way. I expect she will arrive in the night. Of to bed now. Have a good evening and speak to you all tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks turtle and bing - I agree, it is what it is and it is knowledge for future cycles.

Re:travels - we were supposed to go to Iceland but just found out there is this big volcano that is supposed to go off soon and flights may get cancelled so it is pretty up in the air atm.

Nica - I am still here although my chances are so slim I doubt I will end up testing at all.


----------



## Loobs

Been at work and had about 6 pages to read! You girls move fast hehe. So it's a rubbish post from me - only typing about what I can remember - after a manic 8 hour shift it's not much! 

Mint - like you I'm a charting newbie so I still can't tell by looking at them when ovulation happened but I'm super glad you appear to have ovulated! One less thing to worry about! Fx for you! 

Bing - I have managed to stay away from google regarding 13DPO temp dips then BFPs although it took all my self control! Glad you done it for me! 

AFM - much like Bing, no witch yet. I had used a panty liner in anticipation but no sign. My chin is a bit spotty and I can normally be really cranky and irritable when AF is coming. Been ok today. Suppose tomorrow's temp will tell all. I feel like I've spent all month just waiting to take my next temperature! X


----------



## Samanthatc

Loobs and bing have you tested again yet? Fingers crossed!

So it looks like theres me mint and nica still going this cycle?? Is there anyone else in here still waiting to test? I think I'm either 7 or 9 DPO and no symptoms :( also my tests still haven't arrived :(

Mint fingers crossed you still have a chance this cycle :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

I'm still waiting to test, think I'm out though. Body seems to be getting ready for AF though she's still 5 days away. Due on the 26th


----------



## MnGmakes3

I just wanted to thank you girls for being so supportive and positive with me. I apologize for my sour attitude (blame the PMS lol). You ladies are just awesome!!! 

That is all :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Mrs_Right said:


> I'm still waiting to test, think I'm out though. Body seems to be getting ready for AF though she's still 5 days away. Due on the 26th

I'm due the 25th but she might be late because I might have Od later. Everyday I wake up hoping to feel something and nope nothing! Making me start to think I'm out again too :( when will you test?? X


----------



## Samanthatc

And loobs your temp is still above coverline so you're not out yet! X


----------



## Julesillini8

Samanthatc said:


> Loobs and bing have you tested again yet? Fingers crossed!
> 
> So it looks like theres me mint and nica still going this cycle?? Is there anyone else in here still waiting to test? I think I'm either 7 or 9 DPO and no symptoms :( also my tests still haven't arrived :(
> 
> Mint fingers crossed you still have a chance this cycle :)

Me! Pos opk today, so I won't test until aug 31 st! I'm gonna be here all by myself. Just me, my pee, and a stick ......


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

NicaQ said:


> I feel so late because everyone is moving on to next thread and I'm still over here like, maaaaaybe I'll cave and test early at 11 dpo on Saturday. AF is due the 27th :af: I had a small .3 dip yesterday at 7 DPO, but only up .1 this morning, so I'm not holding out much hope that it was an implantation dip.

I'm testing Friday :) I had a dip on 7DPO (.4) and then a .8 increase 8 DPO... any dip .3 or more is a possible implantation dip :) I don't think your temp has to spike back up.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Julesillini8 said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Loobs and bing have you tested again yet? Fingers crossed!
> 
> So it looks like theres me mint and nica still going this cycle?? Is there anyone else in here still waiting to test? I think I'm either 7 or 9 DPO and no symptoms :( also my tests still haven't arrived :(
> 
> Mint fingers crossed you still have a chance this cycle :)
> 
> Me! Pos opk today, so I won't test until aug 31 st! I'm gonna be here all by myself. Just me, my pee, and a stick ......Click to expand...

This made me LOL :haha:
There's a few left though so dont feel alone!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Nica ~ this was our first month trying as well. Had mixed feelings about it. Excited but scared about body being ready. 

MnG ~ isn't it great having all this support and encouragement?! that's what we're here for. :hugs:

Jules ~ thanks for the laugh! :haha:

I'll be checking in here to see how everyone makes out by the end of the month. Still a few waiting. Fxd for all who haven't tested! Or haven't gotten a visit yet...

:dust:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Samanthatc said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to test, think I'm out though. Body seems to be getting ready for AF though she's still 5 days away. Due on the 26th
> 
> I'm due the 25th but she might be late because I might have Od later. Everyday I wake up hoping to feel something and nope nothing! Making me start to think I'm out again too :( when will you test?? XClick to expand...

I'm testing at 12DPO. When are you testing?


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm still here! I'm 6dpo today. Will try to hold out to Saturday or Sunday to test. AF due the 26th. I rarely get to post (I have a 4 month old who keeps me busy plus I just started watching a 14 month old and a 4 year old) but do read through the thread daily. I'm always thinking of clever little replies but by the time I get to it there is a stinky butt needing attention. Fx for BFP's for all the ladies left in August and also for the ladies moving on to September. I'll be joining in the fun if the witch makes an appearance.


----------



## NicaQ

MommytoLBG said:


> Nica ~ this was our first month trying as well. Had mixed feelings about it. Excited but scared about body being ready.
> 
> MnG ~ isn't it great having all this support and encouragement?! that's what we're here for. :hugs:
> 
> Jules ~ thanks for the laugh! :haha:
> 
> I'll be checking in here to see how everyone makes out by the end of the month. Still a few waiting. Fxd for all who haven't tested! Or haven't gotten a visit yet...
> 
> :dust:

We didn't prevent before first AF, just avoided when I found out we were close to O...I'm always around, feel free to message me if you ever want to talk :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Yay there's still quite a few of us in here then :) I was worried everyone had already up and left to the September thread.

Well I'll try and wait till this wkend to test because I'm not 100% sure on my O date but I know as son as my tests arrive I'll want to pee on one. I really hope they're waiting for me when I get home from school today. They seem to be taking ages to get here! Ordered them last week!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm still here as well. Im testing Sat which I think is 11 dpo but not expecting much of a result. Just going out for the evening and would like to know. I was going to wait until Aug 27th to test but hubby also wants me to test on Sat. If Sat test is neg (which I'm expecting it to be!) then I'll test again on Aug 27 if no AF. 
GL to everyone still here!


----------



## Samanthatc

Goodluck kitten! Let us know how you go x


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sam I hope your tests arrive soon. FX'D for a bfp, sorry you're feeling out too, don't give up till the witch shows!

Kitten good luck for this weekend, 11DPO is still early days though so don't get too down if you get that dreaded :bfn;


----------



## Kazy

Jules I'll be with you here til the end of the month. I am due to start the 30th I think and I am not testing before then. ..... At least that's what I'm telling myself right now.


----------



## NicaQ

KozmikKitten said:


> I'm still here as well. Im testing Sat which I think is 11 dpo but not expecting much of a result. Just going out for the evening and would like to know. I was going to wait until Aug 27th to test but hubby also wants me to test on Sat. If Sat test is neg (which I'm expecting it to be!) then I'll test again on Aug 27 if no AF.
> GL to everyone still here!

Saturday will be 11 dpo here, think I'm going to break and test then, again Aug 26, and then if no af 27th (when it's due), yall might have to keep me from being a testing maniac :haha:


----------



## RubysMommy

First off, congrats lithodora on your BFP! 
Sorry to all that had AF show. :( 

I had my little sister over for the last few days, so I had quite a bit to catch up on. 

I am only 5 dpo, so I'll be here until the end of the month as well. I have some ic's though so I may try a test or 2 the beginning of next week.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Haha nica I think we all get like that once AF is late!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Pppsshh when AF is LATE? Try a week before it even shows lol ..


I JUST WANT THAT DAMN BFP!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Also... anyone know what the September thread's being called?


----------



## Magrat

I will be around too. After 3+opks I don't know when to test so I will wait as long as I can. I won't move to the new thread before af but will keep an eye because I grew fond of all of you :)
Rosie the op is Turtle and it is sth like mid-end september ... hope that helps.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Yeah I found it! Thanks :) 

I'm slightly fond of everyone as well ^_^ My hubby says you ladies probably know more about me personally than he does xD Which he's just being dramatic but I can see his point :)


----------



## Magrat

I have not told df I am on here daily...he will think I am crazy :rofl:


----------



## 55comet555

Magrat said:


> I have not told df I am on here daily...he will think I am crazy :rofl:

My hubby knows I'm on here everyday. And he does think I'm baby crazed. Haha


----------



## Mrs_Right

hahaha I totally agree. My DH thinks I'm obsessed! He's probably right :haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

Kazy said:


> Jules I'll be with you here til the end of the month. I am due to start the 30th I think and I am not testing before then. ..... At least that's what I'm telling myself right now.

Ok good! I was getting kinda worried that I'd just be sitting here talking to myself. And worse yet, responding!!! :dohh:

That will be amazing if you hold off on testing until then. I would be impressed. AF due for me sept 3 rd, so I know I will test a bit early but will make myself wait until aug 31. That day I will be 10 dpo, so I feel like it's reasonable to start then.


----------



## Bing28

Samanthatc said:


> Loobs and bing have you tested again yet? Fingers crossed!

I didn't test yesterday because of my temp drop. Although it seems to have gone up a bit this morning and I've woken up with a really stuffy nose, but I'm sure it's just because I had a rubbish nights sleep. Like Loobs I wore a liner all day yesterday & overnight in anticipation so I expect when I finally get out of bed and go to the loo, the witch would have arrived as still getting a few AF cramps this morning. (Although if she hasn't - I may test! :haha:) 

Have a good day everyone! Xx


----------



## Bing28

My hubby knows I'm on here too. He often asks what We talk about on here but I dare not tell him how much personal info we all share...I think it would freak him out! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Magrat

It is good to know I am not alone:hugs: Men don't get it. I know the info is personal and sometimes tmi but I have learned so much in the last 4 months...def more than at school. Why did they make it look so simple to get pregnant? Like you kiss a boy and bam preggo:dohh:


----------



## Emski51

Im still here testing 27th probably 28th ah MnG no worries we still love ya xxxx so much went on while I was asleep !!

Mint man that must be so confusing for you but like the other ladies said at least you o which is positive and woo nice if you make it to Iceland but I have read about the volcano

Afm nearly cried when my kitten did not come back straight away when I called him last night normally I just leave it 20 mins and go again he did come home by the way a :) temp had gone up again this morning and have a blocked nose


----------



## Bing28

Magrat - I totally agree! When I was 24 and my sisters told me there were only a few days each month you could get pregnant I thought they were having me on, as growing up your made to think you get pregnant from anything. I can't believe I use to worry about falling to sleep with a few drops of sperm on the sheets (as it does get everywhere sometimes!) thinking they could somehow make there way from the sheets, inside me, and get me pregnant! :haha: 

Emski - your symptoms sound good! I've got my FX'd for you. 

Afm - still no AF so I tested as my temp went back up a bit but still a :bfn: I looked at my previous charts and my LP has always been 12-13 days so if the witch does not arrive today then I will officially be late tomorrow morning. I'm sure she'll be paying me a visit later though...another day of running to the toilet every half an hour to check I guess! My colleagues will start to think I have issues! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

hehe I totally know what you mean Bing and Magrat at school you could get pregnant anytime you had sex lol I wish that was true it would make this whole ttc deal a whole lot easier !!

Bing I have my fingers crossed for you that you get your bfp are you going to test again today or leave it another couple of days if the witch stays away ?

oh my I only have today left at work then 4 days off so looking forward to just mooching around


----------



## Bing28

Thanks Emski. I'm still holding on to that little bit of hope but trying to think realistically too. Already decided next cycle we are doing SMEP! I only have 1 IC left so I will wait until tomorrow morning and will test only if my temp is still high and no sign of AF. X


----------



## NicaQ

I'm getting my giggles over here, but only because I can relate! When I first started trying in Nov I thought egg was a sneaky little thing waiting in the wings all month long, just welcoming in the first sperm it saw lol


----------



## Samanthatc

Haha funny Nica!! My oh was quite shocked when I told him how tricky pregnancy was and how short the time period was. He insisted that he had super sperm that could impregnate me at any point haha if only!! 

My tests were waiting for me when I got home!! Yay!! And of course I had to try one out :lol: and of course it was BFN and then of course I stared at it for ages and got a bad case of line eye :dohh:


----------



## Samanthatc

Bing! Temp back up! Yay!!! Test!!!


----------



## lovebumptwo

Lithodora said:


> lovebumptwo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game as well - should test by Friday !!! I have no symtoms at all ???? Could it still be possible to get a + ????? Blessings to all!!! tick tock tick tock ...........
> 
> I didn't think I had any symptoms, I could explain all of the unusual happenings with being busy, imagining it because I wanted to have symptoms etc. I was absolutely convinced af was imminent, so you never know! Fx :)Click to expand...

Ok, im kind of hopeful but also worried now --- its day 31 of my clomid cycle and i have lower back ache - if I didn't get lucky this should be the day I get my period :( . So stressful!!! 
When do you suggest I test ??? if I dont get my period in the next day or two??


----------



## NicaQ

lovebumptwo said:


> Lithodora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovebumptwo said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, Im in the waiting game as well - should test by Friday !!! I have no symtoms at all ???? Could it still be possible to get a + ????? Blessings to all!!! tick tock tick tock ...........
> 
> I didn't think I had any symptoms, I could explain all of the unusual happenings with being busy, imagining it because I wanted to have symptoms etc. I was absolutely convinced af was imminent, so you never know! Fx :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, im kind of hopeful but also worried now --- its day 31 of my clomid cycle and i have lower back ache - if I didn't get lucky this should be the day I get my period :( . So stressful!!!
> When do you suggest I test ??? if I dont get my period in the next day or two??Click to expand...

I'd go ahead and test with first morning's urine or a 3-4 hour urine hold.


----------



## Bing28

Samanthatc said:


> Bing! Temp back up! Yay!!! Test!!!

:haha: I did test this morning but :bfn: Will test again tomor morning if temp still high and no AF. 

Xx


----------



## Samanthatc

Bing28 said:


> Samanthatc said:
> 
> 
> Bing! Temp back up! Yay!!! Test!!!
> 
> :haha: I did test this morning but :bfn: Will test again tomor morning if temp still high and no AF.
> 
> XxClick to expand...


Oh whoops! Missed that post. There's always so many posts to read hehe! Boo the bfn tho, feeling your pain right now :(


----------



## Magrat

Well I knew the window is short but always thought that if you bd when the time is right you will get pregnant. 
Lovebumptwo, I agree with NicaQ fmu is best but if you can't wait till next morning try to hold it for a few hours and test. Good luck!
Bing realy hope this is your month! 
This is cd 33 and at best 7dpo/at worst 4dpo. I am so frustrated with my body. TMI creamy cm slight cramps bloated and full bb pfff why does psm and early pregnancy have to be so alike :dohh:


----------



## Loobs

Bing yay! I really hope your temp creeps back up higher tomorrow morning. 

Magrat - it's so frustrating that they are so alike! It's cruel! 

I'm still waiting for AF and I think my temps are messing me around a bit. Yesterdays was 36.16 (just above the cover line) and that was a huge dip. Today, it's gone up a little bit, just to 36.26 so I'm feeling a bit confused. I don't feel particularly premenstrual! I am normally grumpy for a few days before and I don't think I have been. 

Must stop second guessing!

x


----------



## Samanthatc

Loobs said:


> Bing yay! I really hope your temp creeps back up higher tomorrow morning.
> 
> Magrat - it's so frustrating that they are so alike! It's cruel!
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF and I think my temps are messing me around a bit. Yesterdays was 36.16 (just above the cover line) and that was a huge dip. Today, it's gone up a little bit, just to 36.26 so I'm feeling a bit confused. I don't feel particularly premenstrual! I am normally grumpy for a few days before and I don't think I have been.
> 
> Must stop second guessing!
> 
> x


Test test test!!


----------



## Emski51

My temp hit 37.02 (98.36) this morning does that seem high ??


----------



## Loobs

Don't want to waste another FRER :haha: I'll see what my temp is like tomorrow and if it's still higher than yesterdays and the witch hasn't appeared, I'll test.

Although now that is in my head, I'm totally tempted! :haha:


----------



## Bing28

Loobs said:


> Bing yay! I really hope your temp creeps back up higher tomorrow morning.
> 
> Magrat - it's so frustrating that they are so alike! It's cruel!
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF and I think my temps are messing me around a bit. Yesterdays was 36.16 (just above the cover line) and that was a huge dip. Today, it's gone up a little bit, just to 36.26 so I'm feeling a bit confused. I don't feel particularly premenstrual! I am normally grumpy for a few days before and I don't think I have been.
> 
> Must stop second guessing!
> 
> x

I was thinking last night that I felt quite happy at the moment too, as I sometime gets a bit moody before hand. Also I usually get really bloated a day or two before hand but I don't feel like that at the moment. And I have a stinking headache today but think its because I didn't sleep well. 

FX'd both our temps rise tomorrow morning and we both get our BFP's! 

Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm still waiting to test too only 5dpo yet but i'm an early tester so begin testing 8dpo as both times i conceived i got bfp on 9dpo. 
Wishing everyone the best & hope we get alot of bfp on here


----------



## Loobs

I'm afraid I'm out :cry: Heavy spotting which will turn into CD1 later today.

Oh well! Onwards and upwards to cycle 5. I'm cutting out caffeine completely this cycle. I'm taking EPO until O and giving raspberry leaf tea a bash!

I'll be checking up on you all, I'm off to September! x


----------



## Emski51

Oh Loobs so sorry af has got you :hugs: fx for September !!

What is EPO ?? 

I am popping in and out of the September theed just to keep up on what is going on with all you lovely ladies that have left us :(


----------



## Julesillini8

Sorry loobs! Start fresh for next month, best wishes!

Emski, I just feel it for ya! :)

A few women are close to testing, sending hopeful thoughts your way. ( I am not one of those, uh the wait is going to be so long) 

Considering today O day, so will then start counting dpo til I get to 10. I don't want to wish this time away because my older daughter has her first day of preschool then ( sept 2 nd) and I'm not rushing that! But still it feel like in regards to all of this business it is ages away. I'm not a patient waiter....


----------



## Kazy

I'm not a patient waiter either Jules. Oh man.... And kids start school the same week I test so could be highly emotional!!!

Sorry to hear about AF loobs :(


----------



## Loobs

EPO is evening primrose oil. It's meant to help with fertile CM but you only take it til ovulation cos it can cause uterine contractions! 

My skin isn't good either, totally hormone related and EPO helps to balance hormones. I'm willing to give anything a try! x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> EPO is evening primrose oil. It's meant to help with fertile CM but you only take it til ovulation cos it can cause uterine contractions!
> 
> My skin isn't good either, totally hormone related and EPO helps to balance hormones. I'm willing to give anything a try! x

So sorry! Do you drink a lot of coffee? I've been trying so good to cut back...I'll have half a cup in the mornings instead of my usual 1 to 1 and a half. Are you giving it up completely?


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry Loobs 

I conceived ds the cycle i took epo & used preseed so after 5 years of trying don't onow which one helped, i think i will add it next cycle too if this ones a bust


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski, I meant to ask...have you taken EPO before? I bought a bottle and took 2, they gave me raging migraines. Did you have any side effects?


----------



## Lithodora

MnGmakes3 said:


> Emski, I meant to ask...have you taken EPO before? I bought a bottle and took 2, they gave me raging migraines. Did you have any side effects?

I was prescribed EPO in large doses for something before, never had any side effects and I would be a migraine/headachey person at the drop of a hat. I've never heard of it giving migraines, are you prone to them from anything else?


----------



## Bing28

So sorry Loobs! I'm sure I'll be joining you in September very soon! 

Xx


----------



## Emski51

Ah is drinking coffee not good ??

because I drink coffee / tea/ coke all have caffeine in them :dohh: 

Jules I am not a good waiter either I am not sure how I have made it through the last week arghh another week to go but at least 4 of those days I am at home and not working so they will fly by !

Tomorrow I have all the girls from work coming round for lunch (hubby is not impressed he is off out lol)


----------



## Bing28

Emski - caffeine can reduce your chances of conceiving so no. I try and have decaf tea/coke/coffee where I can, but if decaf is not available I restrict myself to 2 drinks a day. Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lithodora said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Emski, I meant to ask...have you taken EPO before? I bought a bottle and took 2, they gave me raging migraines. Did you have any side effects?
> 
> I was prescribed EPO in large doses for something before, never had any side effects and I would be a migraine/headachey person at the drop of a hat. I've never heard of it giving migraines, are you prone to them from anything else?Click to expand...

Not at all. I get them rarely..maybe 3x a year if that usually before AF. It was quick though. I'd say within minutes I was laid up for hours from it. I took another one the next day thinking it might be separate but when it happened again I haven't taken it since.


----------



## Mintastic

Emski - more than 200mgs of coffee a day is correlated with miscarriage. That is two small cups of coffee, one to 1.5 large cups or 3 shots of normal espresso.

Loobs - sorry you are out.

Excited that so many are testing soon!

AFM, I am pretty much out. FF gave me crosshairs on cd25 and the last time we BDd was cd20. 
I am just relieved to have O'd and now I will know for next time that either CB digi OPKs don't work for me or I got a bad batch...
There is still a part of me that thinks I O'd on cd23 but oh well.
Now to see if my lp got any longer.
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628y/


----------



## Emski51

Thanks for all the info on caffeine not sure I want the cup of tea that has now been put in front of me lol might sneak it back to the kitchen and have water instead

Sorry your having such a wacky cycle mint fingers crossed you did o on cd23 and not cd25


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning ladies! As always, lots to catch up on!

Sorry for all that AF got! :( I'm happy to have you ladies join us in the September thread, I just hope not many of you HAVE to join us, due to getting your BFP! :) 

With everything they taught us in school I used to always think that you could get pregnant any time of the month but that you were just more likely to get pregnant around the time you ovulate. I was quite shocked a few years ago when I learned that wasn't true! 

Mint, I'm sorry that it's giving you crosshairs on cd25 instead of cd23. :( I think it's still technically possible based on when you BD'd but I know the chances are kind of slim at this point. :( But, like you said, this can just be kind of a learning month and at least you finally DID O so you can move on to the next one! Yay for that! 

I'm so excited that so many of you are approaching testing day (or already there!), I can't wait to start seeing more BFP's! Good luck!

I hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## Samanthatc

Aw no sorry loobs :(

Mint I hope you did O on cd23 as then there's a good chance still but if not as least you know your body's Oing and you'll be ready for it next cycle :)

I've noticed today that my skin is starting to break out.. Classic pms symptom for me. Oh golly, really feels like I'm never going to get he BFP


----------



## 55comet555

I am beyond sad right now. I woke up to some spotting again. Its like a dark maroon color. Its heavier than yesterdays bleeding. But not heavy enough for a tampon. Sigh. I took a test this morning and thought I saw a line. But I really think this is the start of AF. I'll know for sure if this bleeding becomes heavier or stops :/ keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm still here. No Af..but keep getting BFN's. Still no symptoms except some possible IB 4 days ago. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Blizzy

I am 8 dpo at this point, so tired, sore bbs and my temp is slightly up. I am going to test tomorrow morning just to see, and if BFN I will try and wait until the 28th which is when af is due. I really hope everyone gets a bfp soon!!


----------



## Eclaire

For those of you who think you are out because you don't feel anything, try not to worry. No symptoms can be a really good sign. I reread my journal from my pregnancy with dd and discovered the only symptom I had was a lower backache the night before my missed period. My temp increase at ovulation was low and I had been very stressed that month. So it can happen even when you least expect it.

Afm still cramping, tired, and cervix high. Thinking I will test on Sunday at 10 dpo. Good luck and happy thoughts to those still testing this month.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Sorry for AF Loobs :/ 

I'm excited to see how everyone's test come out!!

I tested today :dohh: only 10DPO and :bfn: ( I used my IC and the sensitivity is 25mIL) Normally I'm insanely crabby this close to AF I have been consistent in that department since forever, but I'm surprisingly very mellow. The only thing that points to AF is slight cramps. Don't even have ance like normal.... temps still up at 98.47 :happydance: I am going to try to hold out two more days before testing again. Figured by then I might get accurate results. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks everyone.

Fx for you comet that it is only spotting!

And to everyone with early BFNs I hope they turn to BFPs in a few days time.

It is true that I am just happy I O'd at all even if we missed it this time. Should I be worried about the late O=poor egg quality thing I have heard about? Might have to google...
Also my cervix is firm and closed but super high - could barely reach it for 2 days... I thought it was supposed to be low after O... Does that mean anything?


----------



## Bing28

Mint - check out this website. It says it can take several days for cervix to lower after ovulation! 

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/...sition-what-it-tells-you-about-your-fertility

Xx


----------



## Bing28

still no sign of AF for me, other than a few mild cramps. I'm hoping she won't turn up until tomorrow anyway as I want to do the SMEP next cycle and if she shows up today we won't be able to follow it exactly as hubby is away on 30th August.

Off for my weekly acupuncture session now. Have a good day/evening everyone! Xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good afternoon!

Good luck to all who have yet to test! Fxd crossed.


----------



## Kazy

Eclaire said:


> For those of you who think you are out because you don't feel anything, try not to worry. No symptoms can be a really good sign. I reread my journal from my pregnancy with dd and discovered the only symptom I had was a lower backache the night before my missed period. My temp increase at ovulation was low and I had been very stressed that month. So it can happen even when you least expect it.
> 
> Afm still cramping, tired, and cervix high. Thinking I will test on Sunday at 10 dpo. Good luck and happy thoughts to those still testing this month.


I agree. My first two pregnancies I had almost zero symptoms my entire first trimester. So it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I broke and looked at my test from this morning again... I think I'm imagining an line...
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-21 16.32.13.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 19









2014-08-21 16.31.32.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Not that I posted the picture I know I'm crazy xD Ugh lol


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah sorry Rosie I don't see anything but 10dpo is still early.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Haha I know I'm crazy. Its ok after 25 months of this crap I think I'm allowed being a tiny bit crazy :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I dont see anything either. If it's me this morning it's possible it's an evap. Sorry.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I definitely need a reality check. O I know that there isn't a line yet I 'think' I still see one.. I've gone bananas


----------



## NicaQ

Min- According to Mayo Clinic's Guide to a Healthy Pregnancy, pregnant ladies should keep caffeine consumption to under 200mg a day, but over 500mg a day is what has been linked to birth defects. I have to admit I'm that slightly crazy lady that cuts out caffeine in her TWW and will only allow herself a sip or two in a blue moon in the first trimester. 

I've googled that egg quality question before and I found it was a total myth. I'm a late ovulater as well, CD 21-28 usually, and though my pregnancy probably failed because of chromosomal issues (could have been my egg or the sperm that won), my doctor said that I shouldn't have any problems next time. I know a lady that has super regular 42 day cycles, has 3 perfectly healthy children and no miscarriages, so there is hope for us! :)

P.S. I broke down and tested this morning at 9 dpo. I know, I'm insane, but someone I know just got a very nice positive at 9 dpo, so I figured wth. BFN. FF and I think I might have a triphasic chart (dip at 7 dpo and the temps on either side of the 7 dpo temp should be .2-.3 higher than they are) so I'm really trying not to get my hopes up. Will test Saturday, and if it is an implantation dip, I should get a BFP then. If still BFN, then at least I know and can start preparing for AF and move on to next cycle.


----------



## Loobs

Haven't read everything I've missed. Just came to vent. 

STILL no AF. She's so cruel making me wait! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Loobs said:


> Haven't read everything I've missed. Just came to vent.
> 
> STILL no AF. She's so cruel making me wait! X

I'm right there with ya sister! Today or tomorrow according to FF :coffee:
I'm blaming the clomid for it this month!


----------



## Samanthatc

Rosie_Phillip said:


> I definitely need a reality check. O I know that there isn't a line yet I 'think' I still see one.. I've gone bananas


I spent over half an hour staring at my test yesterday waiting for something to appear. You're not crazy it happens. FX for tomorrow


----------



## MnGmakes3

Samanthatc said:


> Rosie_Phillip said:
> 
> 
> I definitely need a reality check. O I know that there isn't a line yet I 'think' I still see one.. I've gone bananas
> 
> 
> I spent over half an hour staring at my test yesterday waiting for something to appear. You're not crazy it happens. FX for tomorrowClick to expand...

I did this earlier. .. Twice. ..:dohh:


----------



## Samanthatc

I'm so pissed off right now. 

Just went to and tested with FMU and got a bfn and when I was wiping after wards I had some spotting so that's it for this cycle. I'm so over this! Its impossible to stay positive after all this time. Obviously something's wrong. I need to go to the doctors and get tests done. So angry, I really really wanted a BFP this month!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Even tho I know my test was bfn and I know I'm out because of the spotting this morning... This is what my test this morning looked like. This is a new type of test for me so I'm not sure. They are midstream tests. Do you guys know what I did wrong? Did I flood it maybe??or is that how these tests go?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Samantha, that looks a little flooded to me. They're usually not that saturated so close to the control line. Can you use a Dixie cup and try again?


----------



## Mintastic

Samantha. I agree the test looks flooded.
Sorry you are feeling so discouraged. Obviously you know your own body best and it is entirely possible that something is wrong but 5 cycles is still very much within the normal range and does not in itself indicate anything being wrong. 
Are you sure it is pre-AF spotting and not just random spotting?


----------



## Samanthatc

I was thinking I flooded it cos Iv never seen that before. The instructions doesn't say how long to leave it under the urine so I left it for about 5 seconds or so. I might try again but because of the spotting I had this morning I don't see much point. Just wondering what went wrong because I have 10 more of these tests to use next cycle. Thank you for looking :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Mintastic said:


> Samantha. I agree the test looks flooded.
> Sorry you are feeling so discouraged. Obviously you know your own body best and it is entirely possible that something is wrong but 5 cycles is still very much within the normal range and does not in itself indicate anything being wrong.
> Are you sure it is pre-AF spotting and not just random spotting?

Thanks mint :hugs: I guess I'm just being a bit over dramatic and probably the pms isn't helping that! Haha I don't know what to do, maybe I'll just keep trying for another few months before seeking doctors help, it's just so frustrating! I'll be ok in a few more days, just always so disappointing when that spotting first appears. 

I know I'm not technically out till AF shows and it was only like 1 drop this morning but I always have spotting before AF so fairly certain that's what this is :(


----------



## Turtle0630

I don't really have a lot to add at this point, just wanted to stop in and say hi! And that I'm still following along here, even though I'm in the September thread. I'm sorry for all that are feeling discouraged and out right now. I still have my FX for all of you that the witch hasn't visited yet! :) :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry to all those AFV has arrived and FX'D for those still waiting for their BFP. I'm feeling very much out of the game, AF still 4 days away though


----------



## Magrat

Samantha we are ttc since May and I get those panic attacks thinking something must be wrong:hugs: I know 5 months is not much but if a check up will make you feel better I'd say go ahead. I went to the ob/gyn before we started but if we don't conceive in a few months I am going to run some tests. I give myself more time because we don't live together atm. Fx for you :dust:
Sorry for those who got af! Best of luck in September!:bfp:
Nothing new for me :coffee:


----------



## Magrat

Btw are there any ladies from Italy? I am trying to organise our honeymoon in Rome and all info is welcome. Don't really like the offers from the traveling agency and think I can do better for less money and more suitable dates.:shrug:


----------



## Livvy

Hey all, I'm back. Heavy bleeding today (same day AF would have been due) and I'm assuming I had a chemical. :cry: After crying most of the day I think I'm ready to take on the next cycle.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Oh no! I'm sorry livvy :(


----------



## Bing28

Morning everyone. Well my temperature dipped again this morning and had some light pink spotting when I woke up, so AF should finally arrive today! 

Obviously it would have been great if she had stayed away but I'm super happy as my LP has gone from 12 to 14 days plus I have no longer had 2 days of pre AF spotting! A step in the right direction if you ask me...the acupuncture is obviously doing what it's suppose to...all I need now is for it to start improving my skin too! :thumbup:

I'm off to the September thread now but will check in here every now and again, although i'm on holiday next week so i won't be checking in before Fri 29th Aug. Have a fab week everyone and hopefully I'll see lots of BFP's when I get back! :wave:

Xx


----------



## Bing28

So sorry Livvy! Wishing you your sticky bean in September! :hugs:


----------



## Emski51

Oh Livvy I am so so sorry xxx :( sending loads of hugs


----------



## Bing28

Samantha/Magrat - I felt like both of you after 5 months and each month after that got worse. I was convinced something was wrong with me or my hubby but now he has been checked and is normal, and my CD21 bloodworks came back normal so I think it was all in my head. Just try not to google symptoms of infertility as it will only stress you out more like it did with me and you've probably both got nothing to worry about as I'm sure your both fine! Try and find a new hobby or something to help take your mind off it and to de-stress. I got an allotment, as I find gardening so therapeutic and I also tried yoga. Both, along with the acupuncture has really helped to calm me down as I find them all so relaxing! :hugs:


----------



## lovebumptwo

ok I think im holding out -- im going to test tmmr morning. Fingers crossed. xxxxxxx


----------



## Samanthatc

Despite the spotting this morning I just did another test this arvo (this mornings test had a weird dye run? I posted a thread about it cos it was quite weird) anyway because it was a dodgy test I thought I'd do another one and something kept catching my eye so I did some tweaking lol I'm loosing the plot. I know it's nothing but can't help but hold onto a thread of hope :dohh:


----------



## LouOscar01

Still testing daily....still bfn...AF is now 3 days late.... My insides are in so much turmoil, feels like i'm constantly holding my breath. Lower back is killing me...hate that all pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF!!!


----------



## Emski51

Sam I completely see that !!! When you sat tweaking what do you mean ??


----------



## Samanthatc

Bing and Livvy I'm so sorry AF arrived :( at least you know now I guess.. I don't think I'm far behind you guys :( bing thanks for your positivity too.. I really hope your right. 

Emski - when I say I tweaked it I mean I put the original image (where the second line was hard to spot) into my photoshop app where you can adjust the contract and exposure etc sometimes fiddling with settings makes lines come to life! Haha


----------



## Emski51

Hehe I most definitely see the second line fingers crossed it gets darker tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Samanthatc

See this is the original image


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck to everyone that's left. My temp took a nose dive this morning. I'm having severe cramping that even my teeth hurt. The :witch: is flying in momentarily.


----------



## Magrat

So sorry Livvy xx Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sorry Livvy! I hope you're able to stay strong! :hug: We're all here if you need someone to vent to :)


----------



## Emski51

OK sam not so easy to tell on the original I agree something does catch your eye though but if it is a line it is super super super faint how many dpo o are you ??


----------



## Magrat

I am furious! A not-so-close friend of df asked df to drive after him to the capital because he hasn't driven his motorcycle for a long time:dohh: why don't ask your brother or cousins @&¥@#$*? and my soft hearted df signed up for 4 hour drive on our expenses :saywhat: I don't want to travel that much in the tww for nothing but the weekend is the only time we have for ourselves.:cry:


----------



## Lithodora

Samantha I can see that in the first image anyway! Mine was SO faint on Monday, then I did a digital test and got Pregnant 1-2 weeks, so would you try a digital test, just in case? They're expensive little things though! But I figured at least I wouldn't be squinting, moving the stick, seeing is it/isn't it etc.


----------



## Samanthatc

Lithodora said:


> Samantha I can see that in the first image anyway! Mine was SO faint on Monday, then I did a digital test and got Pregnant 1-2 weeks, so would you try a digital test, just in case? They're expensive little things though! But I figured at least I wouldn't be squinting, moving the stick, seeing is it/isn't it etc.

Thanks hun :) I don't think it's anything to be getting excited about because I had a tiny bit of spotting this morning but ill test again tomorrow and if there's still something there or something a bit more convincing I might get a digital. Oh and if there's no more spotting. But realistically don't think that's going to happen..


----------



## Samanthatc

Emski51 said:


> OK sam not so easy to tell on the original I agree something does catch your eye though but if it is a line it is super super super faint how many dpo o are you ??

Yep that's why I'm not too excited haha I could be 8-10dpo. Not sure exactly!!


----------



## Turtle0630

I'm so very sorry, Livvy! :( Like MnG said, we're here if you need to vent. :hugs:

Samantha, I can see it on the first (tweaked) pic but not on the 2nd. Fx for you that it gets darker and turns into something! :)

So sorry to all that the witch got! Down with the witch!

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting! :) I'm going to head over to the September thread now to get the newbies there logged in. Happy Friday to all! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Good morning,
Livvy, so sorry. Hugs. Best wishes you have a successful sept cycle.

Bing, best of luck next cycle too. Don't forget to come by here and say hi!

Em ski, how you feeling today? I've got the positive vibes for you still!

Samantha, did you take the pic within the time span? If you did, it could very well be the start of something. Only 8-10 dpo the line will be very faint... If it was way after the time window, it might be an evap so i hope that wasnt the case! Fingers crossed for you and a pos test tomorrow!

Mrs right, tell the witch to hold out!
Hi turtle!
Mint, where are you at? It DOES only take just one sperm, so you never know!

Afm.... I don't know. Had pos OPks wed and thurs.... But I'm thinking I will say yesterday was o day and start counting dpo now? I've stalked some charts and there were a handful of people with two day pos OPks and the chart showed ov on the day of the second opk. Of course I can't know for sure bc I don't temp, but that's what I'm going with..... I think I may give up and not dtd tonight lol. It's been 5 nights already, I'm thinking if its going to happen, it's going to happen. 

Good luck to those getting right around the corner! Some bfps are sure to pop up soon!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to those who got af. Samantha i see it hopefully the spotting is just breakthrough spotting from implantation


----------



## Mintastic

Livvy - so sorry but glad to see you have a positive attitude about next cycle.
Samantha - like others I only see it on the tweak. Fx it is really there!

Jules - thanks. I know it is still technically possible. Just highly unlikely.


----------



## Samanthatc

Thanks girls, I took the test at about 10min I think maybe less but not really expecting it to develop into anything and someone else has just told me that those tests can give evaps so it's probably just that! 

Jules, sounds like you've done a great job, take a well earned break :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Sorry to all that got AF. :( 
Sam: I see it on the tweak as well! Fx'd it's the start of your BFP! 

Afm: I'm 6/7 dpo and my bbs are a little tender. And I had a weird dream last night! In it I took a digital hpt and it said 14-15 weeks. Lol! If only that was true.


----------



## Emski51

Same I am either 7-9 dpo so I know with all of those days tests will more than likely come back bfn you might be the same still a few days to early


----------



## Emski51

Jules I feel fine today other than a bit of back ache only other thing is my boobs tend to get sore a week before af they are fine as of today


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi. Just checking in on you all. 

Livvy ~ So sorry....:hugs:

And to the rest who Af got or will get soon, here's to next month.

Those who haven't tested good luck, fxd crossed. 

afm...just waiting. :coffee:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Sorry Livvy :(

Who's all testing tomorrow?

I'm taking a better test later because I'm not trusting the faint line I got on my IC

11Dpo and boobs are so sore my bra hurts, temp is still high, still no terrible mood but I had AF like cramps for like 3 minutes early early this morning so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join you :) I am 5DPO and no real symptoms to report. We conceived our first in March of this year, sadly we had a mmc the end of May. This is our 2nd cycle trying again. I typically have a 12 day luteal phase, so trying my best to hold out until AF is due to test!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Faint line sounds good Rosie :) hopefully it gets darker tomorrow. 

Welcome NoRi and good luck :)


----------



## canadabear

NoRi2014 said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's okay if I join you :) I am 5DPO and no real symptoms to report. We conceived our first in March of this year, sadly we had a mmc the end of May. This is our 2nd cycle trying again. I typically have a 12 day luteal phase, so trying my best to hold out until AF is due to test!!

Welcome! The ladies on here are really supportive and lovely! When are you testing? : flower:

AFM: temp dip this morning :cry: starting to feel out. None of my usual week of pre AF cramping so that's a good sign.. But tired and irritable.. Which could be either :shrug: was going to do an early test Monday at 11-12 dpo but if temps don't come back up I think I will just wait until I am officially late. :dust:


----------



## NoRi2014

Thank you :) AF should be due around the 30th, and I can never seem to wait to test. I am going to try to be patient this time, but we will see. If I start having symptoms maybe I will test at 10 or 11dpo...if not, I will probably wait until after AF is due.


----------



## Mintastic

Rosie - all the ladies with BFPs in another thread I am in got cramping. So not necessarily a sign of impending AF.

Welcome Nori - I am sorry for your loss. Fx you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## NoRi2014

So since I posted earlier I have had cramping off and on :( I had this last month, but it started at 3DPO and continued off and on until AF. Hoping this is not a bad sign :( I have read many ladies have cramping and get BFP's or BFN's...so I guess it isn't really something to hang my hat on one way or the other at this point. I will keep my fx for all of us!!!


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello NoRi! Sorry to hear about your loss :( xxxx

Canadabear....well done for waiting till you are officially late!! I couldn't!! 

AFM... Still getting BFN's .... I'm 3 days late and have a lot of cervical fluid...it's very wet and mostly clear...any ideas what this means anyone?


----------



## Magrat

Welcome Nori:flower:
Rosie a line is a line fx it is darker on the new test :flower:
Looking at my app and notes I can be anywhere between 5dpo and 8 dpo. I don't know if there is any point to test on Monday. Oh the waiting and ss when there are no symptoms to spot:coffee:


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

So after showing the Hubby my super faint line we had a huge conversation about testing again. He's working midnights sooo we'll be waiting until Monday morning to test again so he can be there :) It's also AF's due date so we'll know either way.


----------



## NicaQ

Tested this morning at 10 DPO with a 3 hour urine hold. BFN again. Temp took a nose dive. I have a 14 day LP, but I'm thinking I'm probably out.


----------



## Turtle0630

Rosie, FX that your faint line gets darker! I think that's good that you're waiting for DH to be there to test again. :) I can't wait to see your update on Monday morning! :D


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Starting to think my faint line was just a ghost. Really feeling like saying screw this and packing up the TTC truck and moving on to hysterectomy-ville. I can't be one of those ladies who spends 12 years trying to get pregnant. I only have so much patients.


----------



## Samanthatc

Rosie don't give up. Fingers crossed for a BFP on Monday.

Sorry nica, still not out yet tho :hugs:

I'm cramping today too and had a tiny bit more spotting this morning :( I was going to test again this morning but was so busting I forgot and just weed without testing. Will try smu in a few more hours but with the cramping and spotting.. Don't think it's gonna be good news! :(


----------



## Samanthatc

Just took another test with second morning urine. Was only 1 hour after FMU so could only fill half a cup of urine but I'm kinda seeing something!? Really hope these arnt dodgy tests. What do you ladies think? This was taken at exactly 10 min and I haven't tweaked it all.


----------



## Mintastic

Rosie - how old are you? Why would you get a hysterectomy? Or were you just saying that out of frustration? I hope you don't give up just yet.

Samantha! A line! A line! Test again with another brand as soon as possible!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Omg I'm feeling so scared right now! If these tests are just dodgy I'm going to be heart broken now. I'll have to hold my urine for another couple of hours but will be going to get a FRER soon so will use my next wee on that. So scared...


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

OMG I TOTALLY SEE IT!!!! 

Samantha I totally see that line! Question: in the last 48 have you DTD?? When I was pregnant with my son for the first two months if my hubby and I BDed I'd spot for a few days. It's because your cervix is gorged with blood. I was told it was perfectly fine but not to be to rough anymore ;)


----------



## Samanthatc

Well we actually haven't BDd in like 4 days!! :cry: so scared


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Mintastic- 23. But with all my history, hysterectomy was brought up when I finally caved and got checked out by my OB/GYN. I have until my December cycle to get pregnant. Thinking about that kills.


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I say go test again then call the OB/GYN immediately! Just to be sure.


----------



## Mintastic

Samantha - don't drink too much water! Darn. I am going to be asleep when you do your FRER... It is nearly 10pm Friday here - I forget where you are - what time is it?

What color was the spotting?


----------



## Julesillini8

I see it Samantha! So exciting!


----------



## Samanthatc

will keep you posted with that FRER. Gosh I wish I needed to pee again already


----------



## Mintastic

What color was the spotting?


----------



## RubysMommy

I definitely see a line Samantha!! I agree with mint. Try a diff brand of test ASAP! :) crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Samanthatc

I'm in Australia and it's nearly 10am Saturday morning here hehe were so ahead of everyone! It was brown spotting yesterday morning and this morning. Kind of mixed with cm too so was like a brown twinge when wiping...


----------



## RubysMommy

Brown is just fine... You are just getting rid of old blood!


----------



## Samanthatc

I keep looking at this test and while the line there is now unquestionable, I'm starting to question if it's got colour. It kind of looks pinky/purple I think but hard to tell hmmm


----------



## Mintastic

What Ruby's said! Brown blood is a good or negligible sign! Tell that nasty red blood to keep away!

Don't drive yourself crazy analyzing that line. Just do a new test as soon as you have had a good long hold. 

I forget how many dpo you are and I am too lazy to go back through the thread to check - remind us?


----------



## Samanthatc

Thanks mint you always have such good sensible advice. I'm trying to just relax and not go crazy but I can't stop shaking right now.. My OH thanks I'm nuts and says why don't you just wait a few more days and see if your period comes. Um a few more days? I can't wait a few more hours!!

I'm not sure how many DPO I am. Could be 9-11dpo today so still quite early


----------



## Samanthatc

My free after 1 1/2 hour hold. I've never been so surprised excited and scared all at the same time. Of course I told oh first but then had to come and tell you ladies straight after. Still early days so I shouldn't get too excited yet but there's definitely a line!! When I started spotting yesterday I really thought id never see this and now today a line on FRER. I can't believe it. Thank you all so much xxxx


----------



## RubysMommy

Woo-hoo!! Congratulations on your BFP! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Samantha on the BFP!!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Yay Samantha!!!

Now call that DOC to make sure everything is ok :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

I wonder if what your experiencing with the spotting is IB? When your egg pushes further into the lining it can cause bleeding for a few days.


----------



## Samanthatc

Thank you guys so much! I'm not sure what that brown spotting was about but I sure hope it stays away and doesn't develop into AF. Will get checked out to be safe x


----------



## Magrat

Yay congrats Samantha!:bfp:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Sam :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congratulations on your BFP Sam! Where in Aust are you? I'm in Adelaide


----------



## Samanthatc

I'm in Perth :)


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Samantha! I've had no spotting but unbelievable cramping for days, while it burrows in. The spotting most likely IB, lots of my friends have had that, some had it heavy enough to think it was af.

I'm not going to doc for another week-ish, just doing strip tests for now and watching line get darker every few days :)


----------



## Samanthatc

Thanks :) yeah I'm going to keep testing for a couple of days to make sure it gets darker. I figure as long as there's no red spotting I should be ok, so hopefully the brown doesn't develop into anything


----------



## Emski51

OK ladies ff has said possible triphasic chart 3 days ago I am not reading anything into it my temp dipped to 36.93 yesterday from 37.02 but back up to 37.00 this morning however I feel fine no symptoms what's so ever other than tmi when checking cp it feels swollen up there and slightly dry I will see what my temp does tomorrow I am still 5 days away from AF


----------



## LouOscar01

Congratulations Sam!!! 

I'm still getting BFN's but am now four days late. I'll be doubly cross when my period does come because it means I've just waited longer till I can ovulate!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Woohoo congrats samantha! The spotting was definitely from ib i've had it twice now with both pregnancies first time was after i got a bfp & lasted 2 days just tiny amounts of brown second time was at 8dpo dark brown & got bfp next day. Can i just ask when did you first see a faint line? Sorry i'm just being lazy to go back pages 

7dpo today & early morning hours i got cramping which went from lower tummy to left side then down to lady parts i needed a pee so got up to go to toilet & had sudden sharp pain & after i had finished peeing i wiped & had a small amount of dark blood brown mixed in cm on toilet paper. Went back to bed & got up this morning & nothing just cm. i dont know if it is ib as both times i was pregnant i did have ib but dont want to get too excited either incase it doesn't mean anything but cant help & wander too early for pre af spotting & haven't dtd since 5 days ago. Anyway will keep an eye on it


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope all you ladies are well. we decided one is enough for us.


----------



## sheylee

BFP!!!

I tested earlier in the week and got a BFN, but when AF didn't show yesterday I thought I should test again. Got a VERY faint line, I was staring at it for an hour to see if it was actually there, so the hubby went out and got a digital test and "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" 

I already have an appt on Tueday with my doctor - for results to see if I'm ovulating, I guess I am :)


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

Congrats sheylee!!

Well my hubs caved and brought me a test this morning :bfn: guess I'm out. I can feel it got some serious craps, foul mood, and my normal pre-AF hives. Ugh lets go September!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats sheylee! H&h 9 months!! 

Sorry Rosie :(


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Sheylee! August has been a relatively successful month so far :D

Fx for everyone moving to the September thread xx


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats shaylee and Samantha! Yeay!!

Emski, :). Good vibes good vibes


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats sheylee! Sorry Rosie 

Enski hope you're ok dear how come u decided this


----------



## Magrat

Congrats Shaylee:flower: 
Hope we see more :bfp: this month :happydance:
I haven't even bought a test. Too scared to poas early and my skin just broke a little so maybe af is on her way. I don't know why but every month I assume I am not pregnant?! Hope Mr Storky prove me wrong.


----------



## canadabear

Congrats Samantha and Shaylee :yipee: Happy and healthy 9months!! 

AFM: temp jump today! :happydance: here's hoping it stays going up!! would really like to do early test Monday.. But watching my temps closely and if the go down will wait until AF is officially late. :dust:


----------



## Mintastic

Yay Samantha & Shaylee! H&h9!

Mommy of one - if you are happy with that than I am happy for you! How old are you and how long were you trying for number two?


----------



## Samanthatc

Mom2sam said:


> Woohoo congrats samantha! The spotting was definitely from ib i've had it twice now with both pregnancies first time was after i got a bfp & lasted 2 days just tiny amounts of brown second time was at 8dpo dark brown & got bfp next day. Can i just ask when did you first see a faint line? Sorry i'm just being lazy to go back pages
> 
> 7dpo today & early morning hours i got cramping which went from lower tummy to left side then down to lady parts i needed a pee so got up to go to toilet & had sudden sharp pain & after i had finished peeing i wiped & had a small amount of dark blood brown mixed in cm on toilet paper. Went back to bed & got up this morning & nothing just cm. i dont know if it is ib as both times i was pregnant i did have ib but dont want to get too excited either incase it doesn't mean anything but cant help & wander too early for pre af spotting & haven't dtd since 5 days ago. Anyway will keep an eye on it

Hey :) ok so Friday morning I tested in the morning and after I tested I had some brown CM/spotting when wiping. That test had a bad dye run and even though I thought I was out because of the spotting I tested again that afternoon (Friday still) and I thought I saw a hint of something, something was catching my eye. I didn't think much of it but this morning to put my curiosity to sleep I did another internet cheapie and got a pretty clear line. I then confirmed it with a frer. I still had more brown CM/spotting this morning and this afternoon though.. No red blood just brown when wiping. Took another FRER tonight (Saturday night) and it's heaps darker already


----------



## Samanthatc

Congratulations shaylee :) bump buddies! X


----------



## Rosie_Phillip

^ I wish there was a like button :) 

I'm so happy for you guys!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Samanthatc said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo congrats samantha! The spotting was definitely from ib i've had it twice now with both pregnancies first time was after i got a bfp & lasted 2 days just tiny amounts of brown second time was at 8dpo dark brown & got bfp next day. Can i just ask when did you first see a faint line? Sorry i'm just being lazy to go back pages
> 
> 7dpo today & early morning hours i got cramping which went from lower tummy to left side then down to lady parts i needed a pee so got up to go to toilet & had sudden sharp pain & after i had finished peeing i wiped & had a small amount of dark blood brown mixed in cm on toilet paper. Went back to bed & got up this morning & nothing just cm. i dont know if it is ib as both times i was pregnant i did have ib but dont want to get too excited either incase it doesn't mean anything but cant help & wander too early for pre af spotting & haven't dtd since 5 days ago. Anyway will keep an eye on it
> 
> Hey :) ok so Friday morning I tested in the morning and after I tested I had some brown CM/spotting when wiping. That test had a bad dye run and even though I thought I was out because of the spotting I tested again that afternoon (Friday still) and I thought I saw a hint of something, something was catching my eye. I didn't think much of it but this morning to put my curiosity to sleep I did another internet cheapie and got a pretty clear line. I then confirmed it with a frer. I still had more brown CM/spotting this morning and this afternoon though.. No red blood just brown when wiping. Took another FRER tonight (Saturday night) and it's heaps darker alreadyClick to expand...

Thanks for reply i got a little brown blood mixed in cm this morning like very small amount & now back to creamy cm. had cramps yesterday like i get just before af. I did test today but only 7dpo & nothing too early i think, i'l test again tmrw & then Monday on 9dpo, it's just that bit of brown blood that giving me a little hope as have had ib both times i was pregnant & got bfp next day


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Shey and Sam! Awesome news!

AFM - testing this morning and BFN. I think its 11 dpo for me. AF due Tues. I'll test again if she doesnt show.


----------



## sheylee

thanks everyone! and congrats to samantha!!


----------



## zoe6660

hello ladies i think im 12 dpo the 1st couple of days think it was 3 days i had cm and they it was a bit of brown with it for the one full day i been busy in work so its been keeping me busy so i try not to think and since thursday i started having a cough and today im coughing more and runny nose a bit i feel okay like it isnt a bad flu i have been slugish tho :( i order a preg test and it was out of stock and wanted my other half to pop to shop but he had work so i will be testing tomorrow.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Samantha and sheylee!! 

Sorry Rosie...hopeful next month is ours.

Still waiting for more BFPs! Fxd for the rest of you girls! 

:dust:


----------



## LouOscar01

Ok I'm off to do my second test of the day. I either want my period or to be pregnant....NEITHER IS WORSE because I have to wait longer till ovulation. Stupid body. :( Why am I getting BFN's but not getting AF?!


----------



## Mintastic

Are you sure you are actually late Lou? Are your cycles always the same length? Did you come off birth control recently or anything?


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck Louoscar! Keep testing and I hope to see your post of your pos test pic!


----------



## LouOscar01

Yeah, came off the pill 3 cycles ago. Last two times I've been on time. I could just be having a very messed up cycle. So annoying. I didn't do temping or anything like that so I really have no idea what is going on!!


----------



## Mintastic

Yeah it can take 6 cycles or more sometimes for some folks to regulate after the pill so it is harder to predict when AF is actually due. 
But I hope you really are late and just not showing up on tests yet!


----------



## LouOscar01

I decided not to do another test and wait till the morning. If I was to be pregnant...is it ok to have sex in the early stages? :S


----------



## Lithodora

LouOscar01 said:


> I decided not to do another test and wait till the morning. If I was to be pregnant...is it ok to have sex in the early stages? :S

Yep.


----------



## Turtle0630

Samantha and Shey, congrats to you both!!! So happy for you! :happydance: 

Zoe, welcome and good luck! :hi:

Sorry to all that AF got. :(

Sounds like some really promising signs from a lot of you that are left! Yay! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

congratulations samantha and sheylee! So happy for you both. Nothing new for me at 6dpo...wishing I had some symptoms to report. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## drjo718

Hi, ladies, first time on this board, hope you don't mind! I'm confused right now and need some input! Here's my story: I had a surprise pregnancy (we used protection each time except once) straight off birth control that ended in miscarriage at six weeks in June. Then had a period "on time" for the first time in my life at July 16, but I'm pretty certain that was an anovulatory cycle after the MC. We decided after the MC that we would start TTC. I have always had irregular cycles, anywhere from 6 weeks to 5 months, so I started using OPKs after I came off the pill just so I would know when to expect AF. That's when I knew I should test with the first pregnancy, b/c AF was a day late. This cycle, I had two positive OPKs, one around 530pm Aug 8, and one at about 4am August 9. So I should be about 14dpo today, right? I have been mildly crampy this whole past week. I also have had random spotting several times this cycle, which I have never had before. Thought AF was here at 12dpo b/c I had some reddish CM on toilet paper, but it turned brown and disappeared in a couple hours and I've had nothing since. Tested and still have a BFN. Any thoughts? I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Samanthatc

Good luck mumtosam, sounds like you're in with a good chance.

Magrat - my face started breaking out on Thursday like it always does before AF, thought it meant I was probably out but obviously not!

Goodluck to the ladies testing this week. More BFPs! Xx


----------



## Kazy

drjo718 said:


> Hi, ladies, first time on this board, hope you don't mind! I'm confused right now and need some input! Here's my story: I had a surprise pregnancy (we used protection each time except once) straight off birth control that ended in miscarriage at six weeks in June. Then had a period "on time" for the first time in my life at July 16, but I'm pretty certain that was an anovulatory cycle after the MC. We decided after the MC that we would start TTC. I have always had irregular cycles, anywhere from 6 weeks to 5 months, so I started using OPKs after I came off the pill just so I would know when to expect AF. That's when I knew I should test with the first pregnancy, b/c AF was a day late. This cycle, I had two positive OPKs, one around 530pm Aug 8, and one at about 4am August 9. So I should be about 14dpo today, right? I have been mildly crampy this whole past week. I also have had random spotting several times this cycle, which I have never had before. Thought AF was here at 12dpo b/c I had some reddish CM on toilet paper, but it turned brown and disappeared in a couple hours and I've had nothing since. Tested and still have a BFN. Any thoughts? I'm getting anxious.

Hi and welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in June. I know it's really common to have spotting after MC. I have and I ran into my OB at costco of all places and she said it was normal for the first few cycles. As far as the negative tests i think it could be a few things. 
- you O later than you thought. I had a cycle earlier this year before MC where I didn't O (according to temp) until almost three days after positive OPK. Do you temp? That
Would put you more like 9dpo and could be IB. 

- You can get a positive OPK and not ovulate. I have heard it's normal to have a few cycles after MC without O. 

Hopefully your body will let you know soon!!! The wait is killer it know. I am 7dpo today and can't wait until next weekend to test.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congratulations sheylee! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 
12 dpo today and a not surprising BFN. Expecting AF in two days, will test again in three if she's late!


----------



## drjo718

Kazy said:


> Hi and welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in June. I know it's really common to have spotting after MC. I have and I ran into my OB at costco of all places and she said it was normal for the first few cycles. As far as the negative tests i think it could be a few things.
> - you O later than you thought. I had a cycle earlier this year before MC where I didn't O (according to temp) until almost three days after positive OPK. Do you temp? That
> Would put you more like 9dpo and could be IB.
> 
> - You can get a positive OPK and not ovulate. I have heard it's normal to have a few cycles after MC without O.
> 
> Hopefully your body will let you know soon!!! The wait is killer it know. I am 7dpo today and can't wait until next weekend to test.

Thanks, Kazy! I've only used OPKs since April and only ovulated twice since then, and once resulted in pregnancy, so I suppose I don't know for sure when I ovulate in relation to the positives and could have ovulated later. I don't temp bc I work nights 3 times a week, so I don't sleep on any kind of schedule that would allow temping at the same time each day. I'm beginning to wonder if I even ovulated at all, but the cramping tells me somethings up. So frustrating!


----------



## NicaQ

Don't really feel af coming, but don't really feel pregnant either..I guess we'll see. 11 dpo today so only 3 days left until af is due.


----------



## Kazy

drjo718 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome! I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in June. I know it's really common to have spotting after MC. I have and I ran into my OB at costco of all places and she said it was normal for the first few cycles. As far as the negative tests i think it could be a few things.
> - you O later than you thought. I had a cycle earlier this year before MC where I didn't O (according to temp) until almost three days after positive OPK. Do you temp? That
> Would put you more like 9dpo and could be IB.
> 
> - You can get a positive OPK and not ovulate. I have heard it's normal to have a few cycles after MC without O.
> 
> Hopefully your body will let you know soon!!! The wait is killer it know. I am 7dpo today and can't wait until next weekend to test.
> 
> Thanks, Kazy! I've only used OPKs since April and only ovulated twice since then, and once resulted in pregnancy, so I suppose I don't know for sure when I ovulate in relation to the positives and could have ovulated later. I don't temp bc I work nights 3 times a week, so I don't sleep on any kind of schedule that would allow temping at the same time each day. I'm beginning to wonder if I even ovulated at all, but the cramping tells me somethings up. So frustrating!Click to expand...

It is soooo frustrating at times!
This cycle I actually had a positive OPK the same day as my temp rise. Which means it came after I Od. No idea what's up with that? Guess my body is still out if whack from MC too. :/


----------



## Magrat

Morning ladies!
I couln't sleep this night and it is going to be a long day.
Thanks for giving me hope Samantha!
Nica we are on the same boat:wacko: I am 7-10 dpo. Still too early to test but no real symptoms for af or bfp. I have the occasional mild cramps and a zit but that doesn't mean I am out right? 
:dust: to all


----------



## NicaQ

Magrat said:


> Morning ladies!
> I couln't sleep this night and it is going to be a long day.
> Thanks for giving me hope Samantha!
> Nica we are on the same boat:wacko: I am 7-10 dpo. Still too early to test but no real symptoms for af or bfp. I have the occasional mild cramps and a zit but that doesn't mean I am out right?
> :dust: to all

I really haven't had any cramping, just a few twinges for a few minutes that could gas pains. I'm getting a zit here and there around my hairline, but I got the same while pregnant. I'm one of those unfortunate souls that pregnancy is not kind to. I'm just confused and don't know what's going on. Just wanting to know one way or the other at this point, but obviously we would much prefer a BFP this cycle with a healthy baby :)


----------



## Magrat

NicaQ said:


> Magrat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> I couln't sleep this night and it is going to be a long day.
> Thanks for giving me hope Samantha!
> Nica we are on the same boat:wacko: I am 7-10 dpo. Still too early to test but no real symptoms for af or bfp. I have the occasional mild cramps and a zit but that doesn't mean I am out right?
> :dust: to all
> 
> I really haven't had any cramping, just a few twinges for a few minutes that could gas pains. I'm getting a zit here and there around my hairline, but I got the same while pregnant. I'm one of those unfortunate souls that pregnancy is not kind to. I'm just confused and don't know what's going on. Just wanting to know one way or the other at this point, but obviously we would much prefer a BFP this cycle with a healthy baby :)Click to expand...

Oh give a :bfp: anytime! I will be happy to get morning sickness zits whatever it brings :blush:


----------



## NicaQ

Magrat said:


> NicaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magrat said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> I couln't sleep this night and it is going to be a long day.
> Thanks for giving me hope Samantha!
> Nica we are on the same boat:wacko: I am 7-10 dpo. Still too early to test but no real symptoms for af or bfp. I have the occasional mild cramps and a zit but that doesn't mean I am out right?
> :dust: to all
> 
> I really haven't had any cramping, just a few twinges for a few minutes that could gas pains. I'm getting a zit here and there around my hairline, but I got the same while pregnant. I'm one of those unfortunate souls that pregnancy is not kind to. I'm just confused and don't know what's going on. Just wanting to know one way or the other at this point, but obviously we would much prefer a BFP this cycle with a healthy baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh give a :bfp: anytime! I will be happy to get morning sickness zits whatever it brings :blush:Click to expand...

haha with my miscarriage, I had to wash my hair with dish soap for weeks, was the only thing that would make my hair brushable.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies wow this thread moves fast i got some catching up to do but for now just an update 8dpo bfn this morning will test again tmrw 

Welcome to the new ladies & good luck to everyone testing or waiting to test


----------



## LouOscar01

Welcome to everyone new!!

Another BFN for me this morning....

What is the September thread called?


----------



## Blizzy

I had a very vivid dream that my bfn from 2 days ago was on top of the trash bin and I went to take out the garbage and found that it was actually a bfp! And now I can't sleep and just was woken up to pee (which is unusual for me). I am wanting to take another test but only have 1 left and wanted to wait until Thursday when af is due, this is going to be so hard to wait that long!!


----------



## Turtle0630

LouOscar01 said:


> Welcome to everyone new!!
> 
> Another BFN for me this morning....
> 
> What is the September thread called?

Hi Lou, the September thread is "Mid-End of September Testing Party (continued from August thread) - Join Me!" I'm sorry you keep getting BFN's but also no AF! :( Super frustrating for sure. :/


----------



## Julesillini8

Blizzy said:


> I had a very vivid dream that my bfn from 2 days ago was on top of the trash bin and I went to take out the garbage and found that it was actually a bfp! And now I can't sleep and just was woken up to pee (which is unusual for me). I am wanting to take another test but only have 1 left and wanted to wait until Thursday when af is due, this is going to be so hard to wait that long!!

Wow that's amazing holding out until Thursday!


----------



## RubysMommy

Hey everyone! 

I'm about 8/9 dpo. I've been taking the ic hpt's I got with my opks for the past couple days.. Lol but all have been BFN's, until this morning. I looked at it at about 15 mins which is past the limit(I set it off to the side and forgot to look), but I swear there is a super light line! There were no lines even after they dried on the other ones I took. I might just be wishing it there, but I'll test again tomorrow and hope it gets darker.

I posted the pics in the pregnancy test gallery. If you feel like checking them out and letting me know what you all think! Thanks :)


----------



## Blizzy

Julesillini8 said:


> Blizzy said:
> 
> 
> I had a very vivid dream that my bfn from 2 days ago was on top of the trash bin and I went to take out the garbage and found that it was actually a bfp! And now I can't sleep and just was woken up to pee (which is unusual for me). I am wanting to take another test but only have 1 left and wanted to wait until Thursday when af is due, this is going to be so hard to wait that long!!
> 
> Wow that's amazing holding out until Thursday!Click to expand...

It's going to be very difficult, but I work everyday and will just stay active with my 2 girls to help keep my mind off of it. I know I might cave and take it early just to see but I hope I stick it out!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Blizzy, I have two girls and we are trying for no3 also! I see your girls are 24 months apart, mine are 23 :)
Good luck this cycle, hope you can hold out until Thursday, we will try to encourage your willpower


----------



## havingmyfirst

I am 14 dpo, I don't chart so that's a guess based on average cycle. AF dye on Wednesday, I use an app to keep check, but cramping today... Which is not a good sign. I am not testing early, I font like seeing the bfn... If AF doesn't dhow I will test but the two week wait is hideous, we never did tis with our first, we weren't in a hurry and it just happened.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck havingmyfirst...
Hope AF stays away so you can test and see those lines :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Ok everyone. Church time, see you all later
My three yr old insists on bringing her fur real friend doggie today. For those of you who don't know, it is a dog that moves and barks and all that jazz. I'm planning on having her leave it in the car but I know she'll have a tantrum. What's worse for church, a barking dog or tantrum?? I'm sure the noisy dog won't be as noisy as my 1 yr old..... Everyone is used to my noisy family uh!


----------



## Mintastic

Jules - probably too late now but is there a way to turn the dog off/take out batteries?


----------



## canadabear

I have a frer stitting in my top drawer screaming at me :test: :haha: was going to test tomorrow.. But slight temp dip this morning and some mild cramping has started.. So trying to hold out until Wednesday at the earliest. If not longer.. If I can and AF stays away.. :dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Ha mint! Yes we can do that but she knows it's off, we can't fool her.... Doggie didnt end up in church, so all good :) 
Always too much excitement ( aka drama) around here


----------



## Kazy

8DPO here. I'm trying so hard to wait until at least Saturday. I hope I can make it!!


----------



## whitglass

7dpo and waiting to test until 11 dpo, so thursday. Preparing myself for a BFN because my symptoms are so different than last month's chemical. But I am only 7dpo and last month most of my sxs started at 9dpo. Holding out hope! Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s here!


----------



## drjo718

15dpo now, BFN on FRER and still no AF. Ugh...seriously...really wondering if I even ovulated now. I decided to have some wine when we go out for dinner tonight!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! Just checking in. Hoping to see some BFPs soon!

Ruby~ fxd it's a bfp for you!

To all of you girls still waiting...

:dust:


----------



## Samanthatc

Yay ruby, can't wait to see the new test :) hopefully that line darkens. When I got that super faint line on the internet cheapie it took a good 8-10min to show up so I think if it's really early it can sometimes take a while to show x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Love the new ticker Samantha! :thumbup:


----------



## NoRi2014

Well 7dpo today and nothing new really. Some twinges of cramping and soreness in bbs, but nothing steady. I don't know if I can handle the disappointment of a bfn if I test early.. Trying to stay strong. Hope everyone is well this evening.. Drjo-af hasn't arrived so hopefully that's a good sign, you aren't out yet! Fx


----------



## NicaQ

12 dpo, BFN this morning, waiting til 14 dpo probably and then will test again, some minor cramping that lasted 15-20 mins, so wearing a pad now just in case. Figure it's only a matter of time now :(


----------



## Magrat

Morning!
Ruby can't wait for the new test :bfp:
Hope all bfn turn into bfp in a couple of days!
I am 8-11 dpo and not ready to test. My throat is slightly sore. We met some friends last weekend and one of the girls was sick. Maybe I got it from her. Damn if you are sick don't mingle:growlmad: 
My nipples are a bit sore as they are a day ot two before af but I am not cramping.:wacko:


----------



## Mom2sam

9dpo tested & bfn i think i'm out af due in 3/4 days so something would've shown by now but it's ok i will just wait for af now. 

Rooting for rest of you though good luck to all still waiting to test


----------



## havingmyfirst

Af due Wed, think I am 14dpo... I was so determined to wait until/if I was late but tested this morning and BFN. I'm so annoyed at myself for not waiting. 

Since I tested have minor cramps so think AF inevitably will arrive on time.

On to September.


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm going to book a doctors appt and see if they will be kind and do a bloodtest. I can't stand all this waiting!!! I'm constantly on edge.

I have so much CM that I have to keep going to the toilet wherever I am and checking if its AF or not!!!! Grrr.


----------



## Kazy

Hopefully you get se answers Lou. 

Had a temp dip below coverline today. :( only 9dpo but I may be out too


----------



## RubysMommy

Wishing everyone good luck on getting their BFP! 

Thanks everyone! I am 9/10 dpo today and the tests are definitely positive!! I am so excited :) and shocked. DH had that infection so we almost didn't make it in time to bd this month, then only bd once before O. Maybe saving the sperm for a long time is why it worked. First time we ever tried that lol. I posted this mornings test in the pregnancy test gallery. :)


----------



## Mintastic

Yay Ruby's!! H&H9!!!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congrats rubys!
Kazy fx'd that's an implantation dip not impending AF!


----------



## Lithodora

Congrats Ruby!


----------



## Emelie

Congratulations Ruby!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats ruby!!


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats rubysmommy! Yeay! ( posted on your test post, they look great!)

Good morning to everyone else! Monday funday, hope this brings a week of lots of positives tests! Good luck to all testing in a few days. I totally want to test but I am WAY early lol! 

Anyhow, kinda preoccupied this morning. My good friend ( 34 wks preggo) went to hospital with really high bp last night and had an emergency c section early this am. So have been texting throughout the night and morning, gonna be very tired with my kiddos today. Praying Her little baby girl doesn't have to stay in the NICU too long, but I'm thinking at least a few weeks.
For those of you gals who had bfps this month, praying you have a healthy and FULL pregnancy. Growing those babies is truly a miracle and I wish you the best of health.

Anyhow, just kinda overwhelmed by her sudden delivery... Kinda sidetracked this morning. Hope you ladies are all doing well


----------



## Emski51

Grats ruby and I hope your friend and her little girl is OK Jules


----------



## Blizzy

I hope her baby girl has only a short NICU stay, my SIL on Saturday delivered her twins via emergency C-section at 26 weeks and 6 days. They are so tiny!! One needed oxygen but the other was breathing on his own. They seem to be very strong little babies but will still end up being in the NICU for a LONG time until they can go home. It's amazing how far the medical field has come to take care of preemies!


----------



## Julesillini8

Wow 26 weeks! Holy cow. Yeah my friend was hoping to make it to 36 wks to give the baby's lungs a better shot, but didn't make it :(. Her girl is premature, but not horribly, so Im sure the baby will be fine, just will need some help feeding and breathing for a couple weeks.... 
It just sends a shiver through ya when these babies come too early. But yes, medical interventions for babies these days are amazing! Really makes me appreciate my 41+ week births, even though I was complaining about it then at the time.

Hope those twinsies do well and can be home with their family sooner rather than later. God bless those babies!


----------



## Turtle0630

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to check in and say hi. I hope everyone had a lovely weekend! :)

Ruby's, I'm so excited for you! Congrats!!! Those lines are looking great, definitely a bfp for you! :happydance:

Jules, I'm sorry to hear about your friend, I'm sure you're very stressed and worried about her and her little girl. I'm very glad to hear that she was born healthy though, and that your friend is ok. Fx that she doesn't have to be in the NICU for very long. My niece was in the NICU when she was born and I know how scary and stressful that can be. Sounds like you're a great friend, staying up throughout the night texting with/about her. I'm sure she appreciates you a lot! I hope your day goes smoother than you're anticipating! :hugs:

Blizzy, 26 weeks! Wow! I had a friend whose baby was born at 28 weeks I believe and she was in the NICU for quite some time. Thankfully she's a very happy and healthy little girl now. I'm glad to hear that they're strong little ones though, and that's amazing that one is already breathing on his own! Wonderful! I hope they defy the odds and don't have to stay in the NICU for very long either. :) And congrats to you, auntie! :)

Hope everyone has a good day, and I'm still keeping an eye on this thread, hoping to see lots more bfp's soon! Good luck, everyone! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Ruby!! Hope everyone else is doing well today :)


----------



## canadabear

CONGRATS RUBY!! :yipee:

AFM: :witch: got me right no time-- looks like I am always having a 11 day lutenal phase.. not going to TTC again until after Christmas.. Sending everyone :dust: and FX for more BFP's.. :flower:


----------



## Turtle0630

Awww, boo! Sorry the witch got you, Canada! :( I hope your next cycle trying is your lucky one! :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry for af canada...we are now waiting until OCT.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Meant September


----------



## whitglass

All the best to your friend Jules, and your SIL Blizzy. Even though it's so scary to have a premature baby in the NICU the outcome is usually good! My sister had a 2.5 pounder who was in the NICU for a month, and now he's a healthy and beautiful 7 year old. 

Congrats on the BFP Ruby! Can't wait to see more on this thread. Hopefully I'll get to post mine on Thursday :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats Ruby wishing u a very h&h 9 months that's amazing i remember u feeling you didn't have much of a chance with dh being unwell. I think i might try the saving the sperm & just dtd once or twice before ovulation 

Jules congrats on arrival of ur freinds bubba i'm sure like the others have said babies in good hands & will be home in good health soon 

Sorry for those who are getting bfn or feeling out i'v tested again this evening & bfn but taking a 2 month break so hopefully will still be following ladies in sept thread so i can keep up once i'm back to ttc 

Good luck to those still waiting to test


----------



## LouOscar01

Congratulations RubysMom!!!!

I'm going to test again in the morning...I'm also going to the doctors to beg for a blood test.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry the witch found you Canada :(

AF due for me today but temp still high. Think she's just teasing me :( expecting my temp drop tomorrow but will test if it's still high! FX'd!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thank you everyone! I'm super excited :) just trying to get it to sink in lol. 

Sorry about your friend's baby Jules. I hope she is out of nicu soon! I had a 41 week pregnancy too. I would much rather be overdue! So scary to have your baby so early. 

Sorry AF got you canada. Good luck when you start trying again!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi Ruby - I see you're in MN too. I live in the northern suburbs, how about you?


----------



## RubysMommy

We are in the southern suburbs about 15 mins south of mall of America :)


----------



## whitglass

Mrs_Right said:


> Sorry the witch found you Canada :(
> 
> AF due for me today but temp still high. Think she's just teasing me :( expecting my temp drop tomorrow but will test if it's still high! FX'd!

Mrs Right this sounds so promising! Post as soon as you test! :thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

hello:wave:

wandered into this thread and realized how many people were around the same DPO as me (6DPO today) - so THIS is where i should have been hanging out??!:haha:

am trying to hold out on testing, but we'll see!:blush:


----------



## Julesillini8

Hey jumpingo!
Yeah, I'm 4 dpo ( ish I don't know for sure) so we will wait it out with you! I do test early, trying to not start until 10 dpo.

Congrats on the recent wedding wahOo!


----------



## Samanthatc

Yay ruby!! So happy for you :) 

So sorry canada :(


----------



## Mrs_Right

Thanks whitglass, I will!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Welcome jumpingo!


----------



## Blizzy

RubysMommy said:


> We are in the southern suburbs about 15 mins south of mall of America :)

Quite a few Minnesotans in here, Ruby - I am in the southern suburbs as well!


----------



## RubysMommy

That's so cool! It's nice to know there are people in the same area!


----------



## orionfox

Hey gals...Working on ttc and its been almost a year. This time is only the seccond time Ive had any symptoms. First time I had a bunch and then AF showed up :( This time Im 16dpo and AF is 4 days late if this month was a 28 cycle as sometimes its 32 but never over. And this is also the first time ive gotten the roadmap of blue veins and its crazy looking lol. Been very tired with a stiff lower back and tight feeling tummy when i try to suck it in. So Im praying each day and hope AF never shows. Going to test on wednesday to see if anything shows up. We cant wait to have our first special one :) Trying to not get my hopes up too much just in case. Each time I see a tiny bit of spotting I pray that much harder AF stays away. Lots of baby dust to everyone out there trying. Its very hard when it takes a while. But when it happens it will be such a blessing.


----------



## Samanthatc

Good luck orionfox. Sounds very promising! Such good will power you have x


----------



## orionfox

Thanks...oh its been very hard. Back when we first started I went test crazy lol. This time was the first time we used an opk and I just relaxed about it and tried to not stress myself out. Its been trying my patience lol. So its killing me waiting lol.


----------



## NicaQ

orionfox said:


> Thanks...oh its been very hard. Back when we first started I went test crazy lol. This time was the first time we used an opk and I just relaxed about it and tried to not stress myself out. Its been trying my patience lol. So its killing me waiting lol.

I'd just test, if negative, most likely, af is coming and then you're not thinking what if, what if. Going to make it worse if you wait and it's still negative. BTDT.


----------



## orionfox

Due to a small last paycheck, I have to wait until weds as that is when I get paid next :( Otherwise I so would.


----------



## canadabear

So DH just said he wants to just see what happens for a while.. No full on TTC just ntnp! So might join September thread just in case :blush:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Good luck Orion, I hope you get your BFP. Let us know what happens either way!


----------



## orionfox

Yes definitely will do :)


----------



## Magrat

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:
Gongrats on the :bfp: and boooo for the witch
I haven't tested yet but got some dull cramps last evening that are gone now. Don't know if I want to wait or just see the bfn and move on. I am 9-12 dpo-ish so if I test tomorrow with fmu the result will be fairly accurate.


----------



## jumpingo

Julesillini8 said:


> Hey jumpingo!
> Yeah, I'm 4 dpo ( ish I don't know for sure) so we will wait it out with you! I do test early, trying to not start until 10 dpo.
> 
> Congrats on the recent wedding wahOo!

thanks! we've actually been married on paper for a year as of this weekend, but didn't have the wedding until later. when i joked about double the anniversaries, he acted like that was just too much, but as this weekend gets closer, it seems like he's holding on to our paper-signing day more than he originally said he would (awww:flower:....haha) 

he's been really stressed at work lately though, so we'll probably just stay home and be lazy all weekend:blush::dohh:


----------



## LouOscar01

Orionfox your symptoms sound very promising! Can't wait to see your result!! 

AFM: I went to the Dr and she said to come back in a week for a blood test if nothing shows up. I wasn't very impressed with the Dr because she actually said the words 'I'm sure you will get your positive in the next week'. She can't say that!! 

Didn't test this morning incase Dr was going to test for me...so I might just pop upstairs and do one now!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Welcome jumpingo and Orion! 

Mrs ~ waiting on your bfp! 

Magrat and the rest of the girls waiting, fxd for you all! 

Canada ~ glad you are sticking around O:)

Lou ~ how frustrating that a dr can be that way! Let us know when you test 

:dust:


----------



## Blizzy

I just got my bfp!! #3 is on the way!! I was going to hold out until af due date on Thursday but just couldn't wait, I am so excited!!


----------



## Magrat

Blizzy said:


> I just got my bfp!! #3 is on the way!! I was going to hold out until af due date on Thursday but just couldn't wait, I am so excited!!

Congrats Blizzy! Happy and healthy 9 :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Blizzy!!


----------



## Magrat

Thanks MommytoLBG but I think I am out. The cramps kicked in and I feel pms-y :cry:
Lou how can you dr act like that:dohh: Hope you get your bfp and don't need to see her again


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congratulations Blizzy!! So happy for your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Julesillini8

woohoo congrats blizzy!!!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congratulations blizzy! Maybe it's in the MN water, lol


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Blizzy :) so many BFP this month


----------



## MrsB1982

Hi ladies!! :hi:

My name is Laura, my husband and I have been married for nearly a year now but been together for 5. We have 1 LO (Noah aged 2 and a half) and we are currently TTC#2. This is my first month trying and I am currently at around 10dpo. the :witch: is due to arrive on Fri/Sat and I have been getting those symptoms that could be either PMS or new bubba related! :dohh:

I bought some of those early detector pregnancy strips that are cheap from Amazon but all coming up :bfn: atm :nope: Just been and bought a twin pack FRER but couldn't help myself and done one...:bfn: 

My chart doesn't look good as my temp has dropped these passed 2 days but I got spotting on Sunday which was around 7dpo so thought it could have been IB :shrug: Also had some major tiredness, very painful cramps, nausea, food aversions and dizziness every time I stand up too quick. 

I hope we have a bubba getting snuggled down in there but starting to think after the :bfn: so close to AF being due that its more likely to be the :witch: on her way! 

xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, Blizzy! So happy for you! :happydance:

Welcome to all the new ladies! FX for you all, I hope this is your month! 

Lou, that's crazy that she said that! How frustrating. I agree that I hope you don't have to go back to her when you do get your bfp. 

Good luck to all the ladies still left! :dust:


----------



## l337m4573r

I just got my bfp!!!


----------



## Turtle0630

l337, congrats!!! That's great news!!! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## orionfox

Congrats Blizzy and 1337 :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Another BFN. I will definitely not go back to that Dr...

Congrats Blizzy and 1337. Can't believe how many BFP's this month!!!

I'm worried that I'm getting my hopes up because AF isn't here and I don't feel like she's coming. I've read stories about people who don't get their BFP's straight away. This is dangerous. I'm going to be really devastated when I get AF. :'(


----------



## MeganS0326

AF for me today. At least she was right in time. Onward to September.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats blizzy!


----------



## MeganS0326

Oh and congrats to all the BFP's!!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats blizzy and 1337!! How early did you guys test?

You guys are giving me hope. I'm 10dpo today and trying so hard to not test!! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## whitglass

Yay Blizzy and 1337!!! Love seeing these :bfp:'s. Can you girls summarize your symptoms and say when you tested? (for all us symptom spotting POAS addicts) :winkwink: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## KozmikKitten

:headspin::headspin: Just sitting here waiting for AF to arrive. Any other month I would be happy she didnt arrive during the work day. But since ttc...just want to move on with my life! :winkwink:


----------



## Lithodora

whitglass said:


> Yay Blizzy and 1337!!! Love seeing these :bfp:'s. Can you girls summarize your symptoms and say when you tested? (for all us symptom spotting POAS addicts) :winkwink: :dance: :wohoo:


Congrats on the new bfp's :) 

I tested on 14dpo, the day af was due. I was absolutely exhausted from about 8-11dpo, that was all (so not really noticeable other than thinking I was sleeping badly/being lazy) and had cramps 13dpo that I was positive were af coming. They continued until the afternoon on 14dpo but there was no sign of af, usually it would start in the morning. So I tested, just to rule it out really, and got a very faint positive (afternoon so not fmu). The following morning's fmu test was much darker so I assume it would've been the same or similar if I had done it on the morning of 14dpo.


----------



## drjo718

Lou, how many dpo are you again?


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats blizzy and leet! 

They say good things come in threes right....

BFP! 

Postimage isn't working right now - what's another site I can put the photo on to show it here?


----------



## Samanthatc

Congrats on the BFPs bliZzy and 1337!!! Wahhoooo


----------



## Mintastic

Oh and supposedly I am 8dpo but I think that is wrong. If that is true my Hubby's swimmers survived five days. Also it is a clear positive. Only symptoms are bloating and beige/brownish cm. Plus light cramping on my left side a few days ago.


----------



## Samanthatc

Mint just go reply advanced and you can attach it that way. Have you got a BFP to show us as well???!! :)


----------



## Mintastic

Oh also... Sorry for multiple posts but I am considered high risk for MC due to a genetic condition so please pray I have a sticky one! Thanks and baby dust to all still waiting!!


----------



## Samanthatc

Omg I just saw your reply. It is a BFP?!? Yay yay yay yay!! You must have Od earlier and be more like 10dpo I think. Wow what a wonderful surprise for you :)


----------



## Mintastic

I don't think I can on mobile?


----------



## Julesillini8

Mintastic said:


> Oh and supposedly I am 8dpo but I think that is wrong. If that is true my Hubby's swimmers survived five days. Also it is a clear positive. Only symptoms are bloating and beige/brownish cm. Plus light cramping on my left side a few days ago.

MINT... MY GIRL! Wahoo! So awesome! Get that test on here!! So happy for ya!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

I drank a lot this weekend because I was sure I was out... Hope I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Omg goodness mint!! Congrats!! Praying for a sticky bean for you. Woo!


----------



## Samanthatc

I'm always on mobile. Go to desktop version. Then reply. Then click advanced reply :) we wanna see it!!! Yay so exciting


----------



## Samanthatc

Mint I had a couple of drinks the day before my BFP too because I was sure I was out. I'm sure were fine :) just super healthy from now on x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Mrs B. Sorry Megan...

Congrats as well 1337!

This is good sign for the rest of you!


----------



## MommytoLBG

And Mint I drank a lot with our first one (New Years party) and got the bfp a week later. Didn't expect to be pregnant. She is a healthy 13 year old.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congrats 1337 and mint! So happy to hear about your BFP mint after you being so sure you were out, will be praying for a sticky one!
Sorry to those who have AF.

Another high temp for me this morning but BFN. I'm 2 days late and 15DPO. Want that BFP so bad but really I just want to know either way atm! No symptoms here but I'm starting to get sick :(


----------



## orionfox

Congrats to all the new BFP's...im eagerly awaiting to find out tomorrow if it happens for me too :) Today im having the egg white cm and slight stiff back and tight feeling tummy when I suck it in, so im staying possitive. And the blue veins havent gone away :) Im officially on day 33 of my cycle and I have never been past 32 and its not often i go past 28. So each day AF doesnt show gives me that extra glimmer of hope. The first time i had "symptoms" they went away as soon as AF was expected. This time they havent. Im hoping the lots of egg white to snot like cm is a really really good sign :) sucks that I have to wait all day tomorrow until I go shopping to find out. Oh well if i am it will be a very pleasant surprise. Baby dust to all of us ttc :)


----------



## Blizzy

Kazy said:


> Congrats blizzy and 1337!! How early did you guys test?
> 
> You guys are giving me hope. I'm 10dpo today and trying so hard to not test!! It's driving me crazy.

I was 12 dpo, I was going to wait until af was due but decided to just take a test and see!


----------



## Blizzy

whitglass said:


> Yay Blizzy and 1337!!! Love seeing these :bfp:'s. Can you girls summarize your symptoms and say when you tested? (for all us symptom spotting POAS addicts) :winkwink: :dance: :wohoo:

I tested 8 dpo and got a bfn (just wanted to see if 6 days before af I would get a positive) and then 12 dpo got my bfp with an frer. I was experiencing very sore bbs, had lower back pain 8dpo, 10 dpo experienced some cramping/twinges hard to describe, and super tired the last few days and lovely blue veins all over bbs. I also had a temp rise on 7dpo which may have been nothing but it was noticeable enough for me to take my temp which I don't normally do.


----------



## Blizzy

RubysMommy said:


> Congratulations blizzy! Maybe it's in the MN water, lol

We have a running joke at work to not drink the water unless you want to get pregnant. One of my coworkers just had a baby last Friday so it is consistent to say that someone is always pregnant in our office!!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks everyone!
I ran out and bought a digi since then.

Jules - (re your other post) I took the dollar store one first - it says to read between 2 minutes and 10mins. It was still blank at 2mins but very clear positive at 4mins.

https://tinypic.com/r/24d3klf/8


----------



## Mrs_Right

haha Blizzy maybe we all need to come to your work and drink that baby water!


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats blizzy, 1337, and mint!! I am 9 dpo, today some minor cramping off and on. Bbs achy off and on for 2 days now....but not tender to the touch, comes in waves. Occasional pinching feeling in lower abdomen. Anyone else had something similar before not? I keep thinking it is my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## Turtle0630

OMG, Mint! Yay! Congrats!!! I literally gasped out loud when I read your post! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: FX so tightly that it's a sticky bean for you! I can't get the pic that you posted to open though. :(


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry I am having so much trouble with the pic!

https://i60.tinypic.com/24d3klf.jpg


----------



## Mrs_Right

Woohoo! That pic works-congrats!! Are digital meant to be more or less sensitive than the others?


----------



## Turtle0630

Ahhhh!!!! That's a bfp for sure! So excited!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. much to my surprise I had a solid BFP!:bfp:

I only took dollar store tests and mine look pretty much identical to yours mint. :) And I'm 10 DPO if FF is correct.

Also, called my dr. who wanted me to go in for blood work this evening since I had a MC in June. Should have HCG results in the AM!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

:happydance: Yay Kazy!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Turtle0630

Ahhh, another bfp!!! Congrats, Kazy!!!! So happy for you as well!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Congrats Kazy! Loving all these BFP's we're getting!


----------



## Mintastic

Yay Kazy! Bump buddies! I hope we both have sticky ones!!!


----------



## Samanthatc

OMG so many BFPs!! It's raining BFPs :) congrats ladies!


----------



## Julesillini8

Yeay! This is an awesome week guys! Congrats all! Woohoo! Who else is testing in the next couple days?


----------



## jumpingo

Julesillini8 said:


> Yeay! This is an awesome week guys! Congrats all! Woohoo! Who else is testing in the next couple days?

i'm trying to hold off until monday, but not sure with all this excitement that i will make it until then!:haha:


----------



## Julesillini8

I'm testing Sunday ( 10 dpo). Want totest together?


----------



## Julesillini8

Where's my girl emski? How are ya emski??


----------



## jumpingo

Julesillini8 said:


> I'm testing Sunday ( 10 dpo). Want totest together?

have kinda committed to testing on the 1st, but i will definitely be the "no wait until sunday!" voice of reason for you :winkwink: until sunday morning, at which point i will switch to the :test: voice!


----------



## Julesillini8

Sounds good jumpingo :)


----------



## orionfox

Julesillini8 said:


> Yeay! This is an awesome week guys! Congrats all! Woohoo! Who else is testing in the next couple days?

My test day is tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs_Right

Good luck Orion!
I'm waiting a few days for AF to turn up before I test again. Will test Saturday if she hasn't arrived yet, which would be 5 days late


----------



## Julesillini8

Alright, good luck Orion! Sending baby vibes to you mrs right!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks...its going to be hard to think at work tomorrow when its test day lol. Bad enough Im in the babies room at the daycare all day tomorrow lol. Will let everyone know what the result is.


----------



## RubysMommy

Yay! Congrats l337, mint and Kazy!! So happy for you all! 

Blizzy: there is always someone in my family or friends group that is pregnant. I just found out my sil is due in March. 

I tested starting at 5dpo-7 all bfn's. Then got a faint positive at 8dpo. I didn't really have any symptoms except it was a little more uncomfortable letting dd nurse, but that happens with AF too. I've been feeling nauseas for the past couple days, probably bc I now know for sure. I'm happy to suffer through morning sickness if it means a healthy baby!


----------



## NicaQ

Congrats ladies who got BFPs, I'm moving on to September...AF got me :(


----------



## Mintastic

Fx Orion!!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Sorry Nica :( FX'D for next month


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Nica! I hope Sept is your month!


----------



## Samanthatc

Sorry nica :(


----------



## canadabear

Wow.. So many bfps!! Congrats!!

Mint: fix everything this is your sticky bean!! :yipee:

Sorry for those the witch got :dust:


----------



## Magrat

Mint, I am so happy for you! Wishing you a sticky bean and happy 9 :hugs:
So many bfp :happydance:
Nica sorry the witch got you
Afm I am booking my honeymoon today! We are going to Rome so hope a short flight is ok while ttc. Maybe a vacation is all we neeed:shrug:


----------



## Emski51

Congrats to all the ladies who got bfp :) AFM temp took big drop so I expect AF tomorrow bang on time so I am off to September


----------



## LouOscar01

Wow Mint!! Congratulations and you really didn't think you had a chance this cycle!! I'm so happy for you!! Congrats to everyone else as well!!

AFM: I'm still waiting for AF or a positive. Still no real symptoms of either!! I'm between 17 and 19 DPO. 

The app I use has got so fed up of me not entering a period that it's removed the bits it said I was fertile from last cycle and has moved me on to my next cycle!!


----------



## Lithodora

Huge congrats Mintastic! And to everyone else who got new BFP's, there's so many! :D


----------



## NoRi2014

I am going to test Fri or Sat....


----------



## drjo718

LouOscar01 said:


> AFM: I'm still waiting for AF or a positive. Still no real symptoms of either!! I'm between 17 and 19 DPO.

We're in the same boat, Lou. I'm 18 dpo according to OPKs. Last tested on Sunday...BFN. No AF either. I'm beginning to assume I just didn't actually o.

Congrats to all those with BFPs!!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks everyone. 
Magrat - I think the flight should be fine. I am supposed to go on a five hour flight on Saturday. I always thought you only can't fly at the end of third tri?

Emski - don't count yourself out yet. I was totally convinced AF was coming with a big temp drop and everything - I guess it was implantation?


----------



## Magrat

I have heard the same Mint. They say it can be uncomfortable with morning sickness but thats all. Oh and I would get flight socks just it case. Have fun on your trip:thumbup: We just payed our and I am very excited:happydance:
As shallow as it is I enjoy how big my bb are pre af :rofl:


----------



## Emski51

Thanks Mint :) I bet you are so happy hope you have a amazing trip I don't feel like af is coming I have no symptoms what so ever not even my normal sore boobs my temp did was not below the cover line I think I just took the dip as sure sign my period is going to start tomorrow. 

My period normally shows up in the morning so if she is not around by the afternoon I will take a test :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Oh emski... I'm really hoping AF is holding out! Fx!!!!!


----------



## whitglass

Congrats on all the BFP's! So exciting. 

I just tested on 10dpo, big fat negative on a FRER. AF is due Sunday or Monday so I'm feeling out, even though I've had some strange symptoms. Lots of twinges/cramps, sore boobs, acne when I never break out pre AF, and peeing every hour on the hour yesterday. Woke up this morning kinda thinking it would be a BFP, especially since I had a chemical last month. Feeling kinda gutted..


----------



## Julesillini8

Aw, you are still 5-6 days before AF! That's early Hun. Hang in there... You may be surprised. I've seen lots of surpise bfp flying around these days :)


----------



## orionfox

Trying soo hard to hope that this isnt AF finally starting :( Since last night I seem to be having lots of light red/brown...however I still have the blue veins, very stiff back and tight feeling tummy. Im also still tired and feel like something is up. So Im trying hard to not be doubtful. But it doesnt seem like a typical AF and I never have symptoms prior. Also the last time I had "symptoms" as soon as AF started they went away....but not this time as of yet. So Im crossing my fingers for test day this evening and maybe its something good. Otherwise its time to buy another OPK and try for sept :(


----------



## Kazy

Mint- I flew to India 6-8 weeks with my first pregnancy. Aside from annoying the people next to me by going to the bathroom all the time it was totally fine!


----------



## Mintastic

Fx Emski! And hang in there everyone who is sure AF will show - you never know!

I will have to google "flight socks" as I am not sure what those are - like slippers maybe?


----------



## Mrs_Right

Mint - flight socks are socks designed to help with circulation flow so they're quite tight and usually knee high although you can get bigger or smaller ones depending on your needs. They're hard to get on and off and I've never worn them but I've been told they're quite comfy!

Orion - I hope that isn't AF coming! :babydust:

FX'd to Emski and Whit!

I'm testing again Saturday :)


----------



## orionfox

Yeah I have a high feeling its AF :( Going to still test later to know for sure. But from everything Ive read from those who have used Pre-Seed Im going to pick some of that magical stuff and hopefully that will do the trick. So I may end up having to join the sept crew and it will then have been a year of us trying.


----------



## Turtle0630

Orion, I'm sorry that you feel that it's AF arriving and that you're out. Don't give up hope yet though, you never know! I also just noticed your wedding date in your signature, we got married on the same day! How cool! Maybe we can be bump buddies next month as well as wedding buddies, if you truly end up being out this month. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on all the bfps in here!!! So exciting!


----------



## orionfox

Yep tested and big BFN :( Will test again in the morning since i did test late today. But it looks like Im joining the sept crew. But hopefully with Pre-Seed and multivitamins it will give us the boost we need. That's awesome Turtle...yeah that would be neat.


----------



## Magrat

Tested with fmu at what I think is 11-14dpo and I think I saw a shadow of a second line. Is the test bad or it is so light because it is a chemical?! I can see it without my glasses and in 1-2 min but the pic is bad. And now every cramp makes me go bonker:dohh: What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-28 07.31.53.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Mrs_Right

I can see a line Mag!! Congrats! So eexciting :)


----------



## Magrat

Mrs_Right said:


> I can see a line Mag!! Congrats! So eexciting :)

Thank you Mrs R! I am not getting my hopes up since it is just a shadow and I still have cramps. Praying for a darker line in a couple of days. I haven't told df bacause I am not 100% sure . Scary and exciting at the same time!


----------



## Mrs_Right

FX'd for that darker line! You testing again tomorrow or waiting a few days?


----------



## Magrat

Mrs_Right said:


> FX'd for that darker line! You testing again tomorrow or waiting a few days?

I don't know. I have one more test at home but it is less sensitive. I know I should wait but can't promise to be sensible :haha:


----------



## Samanthatc

BFP!!! Yay magrat!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Heehee I totally understand, if tests were cheaper I'd test everyday!


----------



## LouOscar01

I can see a line there!! Keep us posted!! 

I got another BFN today... 9days late. Grumpy.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Oh no 9 days late Lou?! :( I hope you get your BFP soon! Waiting is the worst part


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey ladies, 8 DPO here and already tested twice (silly me!!) Last year got my BFP on day 10 post ovulation and symptoms on day 9... Am breastfeeding nights and combination feeding days as I work.. Do you know if this may dramatically reduce my chances to conceive..? That, combined with hubby's low sperm count, makes me nervous.. First cycle ttc with hubby working abroad (sooo lucky to ovulate while we got together on holiday with my changed cycles after the birth - used to be 27/28 days long with ovulation on days 13/14, while now ovulation on day 18, and cycles 39 days long!!) Anyone in a similar boat...? Gosh, can't wait for day 10, the wait is sooo long :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! I am excited for all the BFP's! I am currently 11dpo...still the achy bbs off and on with some sharp shooting pains in the right one on once in a while. No major cramping...AF due sat. Not sure if I will test tomorrow morning or wait until Sat?? Just found out one of my good friends is expecting (about 7 weeks)-excited for her, but sad for me as I am not feeling particularly positive this month.:cry::cry: How is everyone else doing??


----------



## lovebumptwo

Hi ladies Im feeling so down at the moment - I tested when you suggested but came up with a Neg test - Im on day 38 now still no period and did not attempt to test again cause I dont want to keep my hopes up then it comes up NEG again!! Its so frustrating as im feeling like all these crampls and some days my boobs feels sore and other days it's fine etc etc ... all these fake preg symtoms are just getting to me now.........


----------



## Julesillini8

magrat yeay!!! thats a second line!!! congrats!!!


----------



## ecarroll2

Magrat said:


> Mrs_Right said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for that darker line! You testing again tomorrow or waiting a few days?
> 
> I don't know. I have one more test at home but it is less sensitive. I know I should wait but can't promise to be sensible :haha:Click to expand...

These tests are actually not very sensitive at all.. So you definitely have a second line, congrats! Try with a digital one, the ones that come up with the "pregnant" or "not pregnant" result :) :flower:


----------



## Magrat

Thanks all! I will test tomorrow morning with another brand and keep you updated. This was the most sensitive I could find. All I can do is wait and pray :coffee:
Hope to see lots of bpf soon:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Right

Mag what brand did you use? 

Ecarr sorry I have no advice, I'm trying for my first and don't know much about breastfeeding!

Lovebump I have my FX'D for you!


----------



## Magrat

Mrs_Right said:


> Mag what brand did you use?
> 
> Ecarr sorry I have no advice, I'm trying for my first and don't know much about breastfeeding!
> 
> Lovebump I have my FX'D for you!

That was the test that comes with my opks. They are called clear ovu. Tomorrow will try surecheck. That's what we have on our market:shrug:


----------



## Turtle0630

Wow, August is full of bfp's! Congrats, Magrat!!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see those lines start getting darker for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommytoLBG

:happydance:Magrat that is def a line!!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ecarroll2

Hi Magrat :) Even without another one, you def have a BFP at the moment! :) Here is a list of the various tests and their sensitivity btw :) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/brands.php


----------



## Mintastic

Magrat! Looks great! Can't wait to see the next one!!

Sorry to those who are feeling down :(


----------



## Magrat

Thank you all:hugs: I am so happy to have you! I was naughty and took the other test and it was :bfp: even df agreed there is a faint line. I will keep hanginng around to see some more bfp here and on September thread:happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Whoohoo Magrat! This really has been a lucky thread this month! I hope the Sept thread is just as lucky!


----------



## ecarroll2

Magrat said:


> Thank you all:hugs: I am so happy to have you! I was naughty and took the other test and it was :bfp: even df agreed there is a faint line. I will keep hanginng around to see some more bfp here and on September thread:happydance:

Fantastic news!! :)
Keep your fingers crossed for me.. :) Have started feeling queasy.. And my nipples are crazy sore as I pump to feed my 7-month old.. I have a feeling I might be pregnant, but won't know for sure for another couple of days at least.


----------



## Magrat

ecarroll2 said:


> Magrat said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all:hugs: I am so happy to have you! I was naughty and took the other test and it was :bfp: even df agreed there is a faint line. I will keep hanginng around to see some more bfp here and on September thread:happydance:
> 
> Fantastic news!! :)
> Keep your fingers crossed for me.. :) Have started feeling queasy.. And my nipples are crazy sore as I pump to feed my 7-month old.. I have a feeling I might be pregnant, but won't know for sure for another couple of days at least.Click to expand...

Fingers and all crossed :) sore nipples sound promising! Oh the waiting is awful but at least you have been pregnant and know what to look for :)


----------



## Emski51

Well no AF but also a bfn so I am not feeling hopeful at all this afternoon I just feel so deflated I hope my AF comes soon so I can just get on with next months cycle its been a real crappy couple of days my dad was diagnosed with cancer yesterday:cry:


----------



## whitglass

Congrats Magrat! BFP's galore on this thread! Hoping I can join that club soon. :)

I'm telling myself to wait until AF is due to show, but I may just cave and test tomorrow at 12 dpo. I am having such unusual symptoms and feeling like something is up. Problem is I excuse every symptom as just being bad PMS, maybe even worse since my chemical last month. No more cramping, but boobs are still sore and runny/stuffy nose is there, weird twinges, fatigue and peeing every hour. Every hour a full bladder of pee! That's frequent, right?


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats magrat! !

Ecarr: we started trying for #2 in June when when dd was 7 months old. I just got my bfp this month! I still nurse on demand and at night. My nipple were sore this month while dd would nurse and it was a bfp. Fx for you!


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski51 said:


> Well no AF but also a bfn so I am not feeling hopeful at all this afternoon I just feel so deflated I hope my AF comes soon so I can just get on with next months cycle its been a real crappy couple of days my dad was diagnosed with cancer yesterday:cry:

Hugs my friend.

Sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Emski I am so sorry...you have had a few crappy days. :cry:


----------



## whitglass

Oh Emski I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you. :hugs:


----------



## ecarroll2

RubysMommy said:


> Congrats magrat! !
> 
> Ecarr: we started trying for #2 in June when when dd was 7 months old. I just got my bfp this month! I still nurse on demand and at night. My nipple were sore this month while dd would nurse and it was a bfp. Fx for you!

Congrats!! Oh wow that sounds promising then!! Pumping has been pretty agonising today.. And my milk supply has dropped significantly.. First month trying since the c-section. Sounds like we might end up in a very similar situation! :) how is your milk supply? Do you think I should be worried about nursing if I indeed get a BFP this month?
Btw just realised I have been waking up to pee every night for the last week! And I nearly peed
myself while sneezing yesterday (sorry for the TMI).. Now all of a sudden I feel nervous about a second pregnancy lol!!


----------



## ecarroll2

Emski51 said:


> Well no AF but also a bfn so I am not feeling hopeful at all this afternoon I just feel so deflated I hope my AF comes soon so I can just get on with next months cycle its been a real crappy couple of days my dad was diagnosed with cancer yesterday:cry:

I am terribly sorry about this Emski :( Really hope you get the result you are hoping for this month! No AF yet!!


----------



## Turtle0630

Oh Emski, I'm so sorry to hear that! :( Big hugs coming your way!!! :hugs:


----------



## Emski51

Thanks girls its been a bit of a shock to the system


----------



## NoRi2014

Sorry to hear that Emski :( 


I caved and did a test after work today...BFN as expected :( I am so sad, I just know I am out this month.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry to hear about your dad Emski - do they know yet how bad it is/if it is treatable?


----------



## RubysMommy

ecarroll2 said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats magrat! !
> 
> Ecarr: we started trying for #2 in June when when dd was 7 months old. I just got my bfp this month! I still nurse on demand and at night. My nipple were sore this month while dd would nurse and it was a bfp. Fx for you!
> 
> Congrats!! Oh wow that sounds promising then!! Pumping has been pretty agonising today.. And my milk supply has dropped significantly.. First month trying since the c-section. Sounds like we might end up in a very similar situation! :) how is your milk supply? Do you think I should be worried about nursing if I indeed get a BFP this month?
> Btw just realised I have been waking up to pee every night for the last week! And I nearly peed
> myself while sneezing yesterday (sorry for the TMI).. Now all of a sudden I feel nervous about a second pregnancy lol!!Click to expand...


I haven't had my milk supply drop at all. It seemed to decrease while I had AF though. (Also, I've made a ton of milk since the beginning, so a little drop wouldn't bother me much :haha: ) I'm not worried about nursing while pregnant. I read some good info on the le leche league website that has helped me not worry. I've been peeing at night for the past week as well! I read that it's because the stomach muscles are stretched out already and the growing uterus puts more pressure right away on the bladder the 2nd time around. 

https://www.llli.org/nb/nbjanfeb08p32.html


----------



## RubysMommy

Sorry about your dad, emski. I hope they caught it early and he is better quickly!


----------



## Magrat

So sorry Emski! Hope the doctors found out early and it is treatable :hugs: 
Have any of you been sick in early pregnancy? My co-worker got me a virus and now I am worried sick. I am coughing and had some teperature 37.4°C. Needless to say I am staying home today. We are 15 people in the room and there is awlays someone sick:growlmad: Hope all is fine with little bean:cry:


----------



## Emski51

Thanks Ladies

At the moment we don't know where it is or how bad it is he has more blood tests this morning so until we have those results we don't really know what we are dealing with. That is the worst part not knowing :( It also makes having a baby feel so much more important I would really love him to meet my first child especially if it is a bad outcome


----------



## Mrs_Right

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad emski. My mil is going through chemo atm so I understand the feeling. I pray his cancer has been caught in the early stages and wish him a speedy recovery x


----------



## Julesillini8

Emski, hugs. Hope you get the best possible news to come out of it, and good doctors for treatment. 
Hoping AF stays away...


----------



## LouOscar01

Emski, I'm so sorry for you. :( Really hope you get some good news. 


Yet another day and I'm still in the same situation. 10 days late....BFN :'( I can't help but keep hoping. It's getting unhealthy... I'm so frustrated and can't think about anything else.

My boobs have started aching today....AF or pregnancy? NO ONE KNOWS. :(


----------



## Julesillini8

Wow 10 days late? Could you ask your doctor for a blood test? Are you going to wait a few more days? Fingers crossed!


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, i would see if you can get a blood test too!


----------



## Mrs_Right

5 days late now and still bfn. I'm waiting til I'm 2 weeks late before I call a doc due to my irregular cycles in the past. How bout you Lou? If you're usually regular I'd suggest a blood test too!


----------



## Mrs_Right

Think AF is here :( noticed some brown in my CM so expecting AF to be in full swing by the morning :( looks like I'm off to the Sept thread too


----------



## Julesillini8

Sorry to those who are out.... Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust in the sept thread!!
Afm, didn't wait until my testing date, but got a faint pos yesterday and today (still cautious as I'm super early, 8/9 dpo)
Will be following the other thread to see everyone's updates!


----------



## Emelie

Mrs Right - I'm sorry about that :( but baby dust for next time. 
Jules - wow congratulations! Here's hoping that line gets darker! 

I was going to test today but early this morning I had a very tiny amount of red spotting. It's stopped now but I also had the weird metallic taste. A week after implantation and then I get red spotting, aw :(


----------



## LouOscar01

Julesillini8 said:


> Wow 10 days late? Could you ask your doctor for a blood test? Are you going to wait a few more days? Fingers crossed!

Went to doc on tuesday and she said too early for blood test. She also said 'I wouldn't expect you to show up on a HPT at this point'....which was very confusing as HPT say to test from day of missed period?! 

She said I could come back next Tuesday if still in same position. HURRY UP TUESDAY. Hoping I can get blood test on same day rather than appt Tues and blood on Wed. So fed up of not knowing :'(

BFN with a FRER this morning :'(


Jules congratulations!!! That's awesome!! August is BFP central!


----------



## Julesillini8

I've heard of women on here who for some reason don't get a pos hpt for a few weeks... Who knows!
Yes limbo is the worst, just not knowing what the heck is going on. Hope they can get an answer for you on Tuesday! I know it seems miles away.... Fx!


----------



## Julesillini8

Also kinda weird that they thought a blood test would not be accurate after you already missed your period? That's a weird thing to say.....


----------



## jumpingo

LouOscar01 said:


> She said I could come back next Tuesday if still in same position. HURRY UP TUESDAY. Hoping I can get blood test on same day rather than appt Tues and blood on Wed. So fed up of not knowing :'(

at least now you've got a day to count down to, right?:shrug:
i'm sure it's stressful not knowing, but come tuesday, you will hopefully be able to get some answers:thumbup: 
hang in there and go do something for YOU:flower:


----------



## LouOscar01

This has been the longest 'two week wait'!!


----------



## Mintastic

Mrs. Right - I hate to get your hopes up when you may already be out but I had brownish cm for 2-3 days before getting my positive. Was convinced it was AF slowly creeping in but it wasn't.


----------



## canadabear

LouOscar01 said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> Wow 10 days late? Could you ask your doctor for a blood test? Are you going to wait a few more days? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Went to doc on tuesday and she said too early for blood test. She also said 'I wouldn't expect you to show up on a HPT at this point'....which was very confusing as HPT say to test from day of missed period?!
> 
> She said I could come back next Tuesday if still in same position. HURRY UP TUESDAY. Hoping I can get blood test on same day rather than appt Tues and blood on Wed. So fed up of not knowing :'(
> 
> BFN with a FRER this morning :'(
> 
> 
> Jules congratulations!!! That's awesome!! August is BFP central!Click to expand...

Not trying to get your hopes up but with DS it took me 2weeks late before positive test.. Even with a frer.. There was a great post on here somewhere about HCG levels in women and why some get a positive at 8-10dpo and some not until 16-18 or more! It all depends on your natural starting hcg level pre-preg and when you actually get implantation. 
We can have a start hcg of between 1-5 and than implant between 5-8 days dpo and then hcg doubles every day.. So someone with starting level 5hcg and implant on day 5dpo would be possible to have positive test on very sensitive frer MUCH earlier than someone with starting hcg of 1 and implant on say 8dpo. 
Does that make any sence?? :wacko:

:dust: and fx for you testing again!!!


----------



## Magrat

Congratulation Jules!!!
Emski how are you doing?
I am going to the doctor tomorrow because cramping worries me :shrug: I know I am a worrier but I want to hear that all is normal and see what vitamins to take etc etc
Good luck to the ladies who are still testing :dust:


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies,

I'm back from my hols and thought I'd check in with you all and I see there have been lots of BFP's!!! 

Massive congrats Sam, Sheylee, Ruby, Blizzy, l337, Kazy, Magrat, Mint & Jules! I'm so happy for you all and wish you all a H&H 9 months! 

So sorry to all those that AF got. September will be our month - I'm sure of it! :) 

Emski - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I hope they caught it early and are able to treat it. :hugs:

Afm - I'm on CD9 and the SMEP is in full motion! :haha: this time next week I'm going to be Knackered! 

Xx


----------



## havingmyfirst

All the BFPs were lovely news. Let's hope it's our turn in Sept Bing28... it certainly sounds like you are working hard to make it happen.

CD4 so our hard work is about to begin ;)


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Jules!


----------



## Samanthatc

Mintastic said:


> Mrs. Right - I hate to get your hopes up when you may already be out but I had brownish cm for 2-3 days before getting my positive. Was convinced it was AF slowly creeping in but it wasn't.


I'm the same! Always get brown CM before AF and this cycle I got the brown CM right on time. Was convinced I was out, but got a BFP a day later :) xx


----------



## jumpingo

bfn this morning, af due tomorrow.

...sigh.

if i don't get pregnant in sept, we'll have to take a couple months off. my brother is getting married sept 2015 half way across the world:dohh:


----------



## Mrs_Right

All of you are so sweet for giving me hope but unfortunately AF came hard and fast during the night with cramps so bad they woke me up :cry:

Congrats Jules on your :BFP: I hope it continues to get darker

I wish all those who got their BFP this month a very happy and healthy 9 months. I'm off to the next thread but I'll pop back to see if your line darkens Jules!


----------



## Samanthatc

Aw no :( so sorry xx


----------



## orionfox

Mrs_Right said:


> All of you are so sweet for giving me hope but unfortunately AF came hard and fast during the night with cramps so bad they woke me up :cry:
> 
> Congrats Jules on your :BFP: I hope it continues to get darker
> 
> I wish all those who got their BFP this month a very happy and healthy 9 months. I'm off to the next thread but I'll pop back to see if your line darkens Jules!

Aww thats too bad...well baby dust to us both and everyone else who is still trying. Lets hope sept is full of BFP :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats Jules! I got my BFP at 8/9 dpo too!! Wishing you and the rest of us with BFP's sticky baby dust!!


----------



## ecarroll2

RubysMommy said:


> I haven't had my milk supply drop at all. It seemed to decrease while I had AF though. (Also, I've made a ton of milk since the beginning, so a little drop wouldn't bother me much :haha: ) I'm not worried about nursing while pregnant. I read some good info on the le leche league website that has helped me not worry. I've been peeing at night for the past week as well! I read that it's because the stomach muscles are stretched out already and the growing uterus puts more pressure right away on the bladder the 2nd time around.
> 
> https://www.llli.org/nb/nbjanfeb08p32.html

Oh mine usually drops during AF too.. Did you get your BFP at the same time with similar symptoms? I spotted a bit of brown yesterday and some pink this morning at 11 DPO :( so I worry I am out.. I think it was from Bea breastfeeding what seemed like all night.. Last time I spotted on 10 DPO and got my first BFP that afternoon.. Just BFNs so far.. So I think I'm out.. Oh well..


----------



## LouOscar01

Jules...has your line got any darker yet?

I have successfully managed to kid myself that there was a line on one of the photos that I took of yesterday's test despite knowing there was no line there in real life!!! 

Managed not to test today and going to doctors tomorrow so maybe tomorrow will give me some answers.

Sorry that AF got you Mrs Right xx


----------



## RubysMommy

Ecarroll: I got my BFP with dd on 10/11dpo and this time I got it at 8/9dpo. I don't think breastfeeding will stop you from getting pregnant as long as you have cycles and ovulate. I didn't have any spotting either time. But I hope it's implantation spotting for you! Good luck. I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## whitglass

ecarroll I had some spotting the last two days (12-14dpo) and no AF yet as well. Did she show for you? I'm thinking mine is late due to a chemical last month.


----------



## Mrs_Right

I need some help! I'm confused about my AF. At first it came in hard and fast for a few hours then dropped off to a very light flow and has been that way for nearly 24 hours now. It's been so light I could have only used one tampon all day. What do you think this is? A wacky period or do you think I might have had a chemical?


----------



## Julesillini8

Louoscar, yes it has. 11 dpo and it is progressing ok. ( I have a thread in the preg tests section.. That's where I post my pics) thanks for asking! And good luck to you! Hope the dr gets you some answers

Mrs right. I have no idea, maybe that would explain it. Have you stopped bleeding?? Have you tested since it lightened up?


----------



## Beadette

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me dropping in. I'm ttc number 2.

Am 10-11dpo today. AF not arrived as expected this morning but I've been taking tests for past few days and all BFN. Boo. With number 1 and my 2 mmc's prior I always had a faint line on a cheapy by day 10 so think I'm probs out. Just waiting on AF. 

I'll have to join you in Septembers thread if you don't mind me tagging along x


----------



## Lithodora

So many bfp's! Congrats to everyone who got theirs, there have been so many in August, after so many getting bfn's in July, so hopefully September will continue on this positive streak for those moving to that thread :)


----------



## ecarroll2

whitglass said:


> ecarroll I had some spotting the last two days (12-14dpo) and no AF yet as well. Did she show for you? I'm thinking mine is late due to a chemical last month.

Hey whitglass, no not yet, just spotting. Likely due to low progesterone due to high prolactin as breastfeeding.. BFNs as well .. Xx


----------



## whitglass

So Beadette and Ecarroll looks like we're all kinda in the same boat! Late AF and BFNs. 

I never realized what a frustrating thing it is to not have AF come on time..I just want to start the next cycle already! And if I am in fact pregnant (which I highly highly doubt) then I just want to know!


----------



## LouOscar01

Went to the doc today, he took blood, results tomorrow. At first he said it was likely I was pregnant, then after he took my blood he said it was unlikely because urine tests were neg....but he KNEW That when he said it was likely!! I'm so confused. I've already had a big cry!! So anxious now it's unbelievable!


----------



## Bing28

FX'd you get some answers Lou! Xx


----------



## whitglass

Oh Lou that is so frustrating. There are some women whose HCG doesn't show up in urine tests, so maybe the bloods will tell you something. FX for answers at this point, the wait is so unbelievably hard!


----------



## LouOscar01

Negative blood test. WHERE IS MY PERIOD. :( this really sucks. Now I have no idea where I am. I'm going to September thread...although I should probably skip to October at this rate!


----------



## Samanthatc

Aw no :( so sorry xx


----------



## Bing28

So sorry Lou! Are you sure of the date you actually ovulated? Maybe you ovulated later than you think, hence your 'late' period. Xx


----------



## LouOscar01

Bing28 said:


> So sorry Lou! Are you sure of the date you actually ovulated? Maybe you ovulated later than you think, hence your 'late' period. Xx


No I can't be sure, it's possible I didn't even ovulate. The Dr did tell me it is possible two ovulate twice without a period in between. Took an ov test yesterday and one today and today's line was lighter so maybe I am just coming out of ovulation. :cry: Think I am just going to write this off as a disaster and start over when I get my next period!!! Never thought I'd be wishing for my period to START.


----------



## Mrs_Right

Lou - I'm sorry your cycles are being confusing :( hope you get a proper AF soon so you can start again from CD1

Jules - yeah AF has stopped - and not even 2 days after it started! Very light and short but due to being 4 days late and starting heavy for a few hours I'm still assuming I'm CD3 today

Welcome to our new lady! Always welcome :)


----------



## ecarroll2

whitglass said:


> So Beadette and Ecarroll looks like we're all kinda in the same boat! Late AF and BFNs.
> 
> I never realized what a frustrating thing it is to not have AF come on time..I just want to start the next cycle already! And if I am in fact pregnant (which I highly highly doubt) then I just want to know!

Hey whitglass :) Yes pretty much. Analysing my symptoms it seems that something did happen earlier in the month (unusually agonisingly painful nipples, light nausea, dropped milk supply), but possibly prolactin simply prevented implantation as it often does (it messes with progesterone). So I have spotted (once pink, rest of the times brown/black) for the last 4 days and am with bad cramps (to the point my leg is spasming) today so AF should be starting soon in full force. Bubs is down to just night feeds now (after me pumping and working for 8 months and BF-ing at night) and will be taking some medication to stop lactation and normalise my hormones, so we will be on to IVF next (hub has low count.. so even IUI isn't an option for us).. We are waiting on a consultation date.. :) How are you? :flower:


----------



## whitglass

Well ladies, :af: that :witch:, she got me! So heavy and painful and 4 days late. The last time I was this excited about seeing her was when I was 13 and the last of all my friends to get my period. ;) 

I am so relieved to see her and start the next cycle. This one post chemical sucked. Can't wait to O, and BD, and then see a BFP at the end of this month! I have a good feeling about September for all of us. FX! 

Lou - hope yours comes soon, or a late BFP, even better!


----------



## ecarroll2

whitglass said:


> Well ladies, :af: that :witch:, she got me! So heavy and painful and 4 days late. The last time I was this excited about seeing her was when I was 13 and the last of all my friends to get my period. ;)
> 
> I am so relieved to see her and start the next cycle. This one post chemical sucked. Can't wait to O, and BD, and then see a BFP at the end of this month! I have a good feeling about September for all of us. FX!
> 
> Lou - hope yours comes soon, or a late BFP, even better!

Oh gosh I am sorry to hear that. A chemical must suck indeed! Wishing you a sticky BFP this month!! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Remlap

Hi girls

I haven't been on here for a few weeks, I wanted a little break from the military operation of ttc and decided do have a couple months of chilled out ttc, no opks just let it be. With my pcos I knew there wasn't much chance without increasing my metformin use anyway. Then on the weekend out of no where I retched and instantly had flashback to my 'morning' sickness with my darling daughter. On a hunch a did a test today and it was :BFP: couldn't believe it so did two more tests and both :BFP: I'm still in shock. 

Baby dust to you all and fx September is a month filled with BFPs! Know I'd better start catching up on last 50 pages of this thread!


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations remlap! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Xx


----------



## Turtle0630

Congrats, Remlap!!! So happy for you, h&h 9 months to you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Congrats Remlap!!!! That is wonderful news! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Remlap! I just got back from my vacation. I know everyone has moved on to Sept thread or First Tri. 
Will stop by and see how everyone is doing :)


----------

